# A "Carolina Edition" 83 Cadillac Coupe Deville



## KAKALAK

Long story short I was trying to purchase a 80's coupe from "Kid Buick" on LIL but after making the trip down to miami with the trailor I get there and find the title to not to be in his name and signed to someone else :uh: So I didnt get it. On my way back home my brother found one in spring hill and I called and set up a time to pick up. It was kind of good that it happened like that cause the other coupe in miami was 2300 with missing rear fillers and deep rust pits throughout the body. The coupe I ended up getting is shown below  Plus I picked it up for 1K running good.





















So as of 4/26/11 here are the subtle changes that have been made........

90-92 door handles
90-92 mirrors
93-96 rear view mirror
New windshield
Fleetwood quarter window conversion
Fleetwood trim (excluding rockers)
90-92 Fleetwood Brougham back window interior trim
90-92 Fleetwood Brougham back window plastic for the vinyl top
90-92 Fleetwood Hood
90-92 Fleetwood Trunk spear
Added Opera Lights
80's used trunk
Installed the entire pull down motor system
90-92 front clip
90-92 rear fillers (Modified them since not running the panels)
shaved trunk lock and installed a popper
Re did my coupe interior to resemble the Fleetwood style
90-92 door pulls
Modified the 80's tail light assemblies to house the 90-92 taillights w/ bezels
80's corvette 3rd brake light
wrapped and 1.5" extended uppers
reinforced lowers (High Hitter Hydraulics Built)
100 spoke chinas
90-92 back bumper trim


----------



## KAKALAK

1st thing done was mount ATC's wheels to it cause by the time it's done it will be worth putting some daytons on it :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: KAKALAK, *jdc68chevy*


And thanks to this guy for hooking up with better mirrors and door handles :h5:


----------



## Skim

how u make that solid black line in the title?


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Aug 4 2010, 12:42 PM~18226091
> *how u make that solid black line in the title?
> *


in your computer you will find your "character map" its got all kinds of sheit


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Aug 4 2010, 10:44 AM~18226102
> *in your computer you will find your "character map" its got all kinds of sheit
> *


 :0


----------



## KAKALAK

Well I went in with another dude (no ****) and got a 90's parts car and got the front end. Im not doing the complete 90 conversion only cause Im not a big fan of plastic molding on my cars. No offense to the 90'd out ones. Cause they do look good as shit.

I am just making small changes to the car and trying to build a clean street car

Like this..... went from this











to this, it came out pretty good


----------



## KAKALAK

I got this trunk lid from the junk yard and took a pic cause I thought it was funny :biggrin: 














one donk down 800 more to go :h5:


----------



## jdc68chevy

thats a good find , i had the same thing happen to me last month ,i went to look at a 78 linc the car ran very good but under the top was very rusty it had a 42 inch moon in it but the way the top was rotted i would have had to make it a chop top :angry: , so on my way home from the rotted linc my 6 yr old son spots this this caddie coupe in a yard that i did not see went back talked to the 86 yr old owner , well 2 hrs later im driving it home , i cant wait to start on it , but im going to be following your build on that clean coupe .


----------



## jdc68chevy

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Aug 4 2010, 09:51 AM~18226161
> *Well I went in with another dude (no ****) and got a 90's parts car and got the front end. Im not doing the complete 90 conversion only cause Im not a big fan of plastic molding on my cars. No offense to the 90'd out ones. Cause they do look good as shit.
> 
> I am just making small changes to the car and trying to build a clean street car
> 
> Like this..... went from this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> to this, it came out pretty good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i no what u mean on the 90d out thing theres some coupes & 2 door fleeets being done OG style to many 90d out ,out there im not hateing on them cause they are nice ,but seams like all the builds are 90d out .


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by jdc68chevy_@Aug 4 2010, 01:04 PM~18226264
> *i no what u mean on the 90d out thing theres some coupes & 2 door fleeets being done OG style to many 90d out ,out there im not hateing on them cause they are nice ,but seams like all the builds are 90d out .
> *


yeah I agree. I have most of the panels that I bought because it was a good deal. I am most likely going to be tradeing or selling them. Im posting a pic just for the one guy that will hate :cheesy:


----------



## KAKALAK

the door panels had water damage so I had to make new door boards and will get them reupohlstered. Also added the 90's door pulls. I had to buy a driverside armrest. 




I traced the old boards and protected them with polyureyhane to help curb FL's humidity and rain. Kids wanted to paint it










although its not wrapped yet this is the main idea of the doors










New sweeps


----------



## azmobn06

:0 :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## Classic Customs

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Aug 4 2010, 09:42 AM~18226091
> *how u make that solid black line in the title?
> *


x2. the heck with the caddy. how do i find this cgaracter map?









:cheesy: nice caddy :biggrin:


----------



## Classic Customs

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Aug 4 2010, 11:27 AM~18227008
> *the door panels had water damage so I had to make new door boards and will get them reupohlstered. Also added the 90's door pulls. I had to buy a driverside armrest.
> I traced the old boards and protected them with polyureyhane to help curb FL's humidity and rain. Kids wanted to paint it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> although its not wrapped yet this is the main idea of the doors
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New sweeps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## KAKALAK

pics deleted cause another hood was obtained :happysad:


----------



## KAKALAK

edited cause I got a 90's grill


----------



## KAKALAK

Extended the upper arms 1-1/2" and plated with 3/16". They wont be getting chromed now so I painted them and added chrome ball joints. I got reinforced lowers from Ruben at High Hitter Hydraulics here in Orlando. :h5:


----------



## KAKALAK

Off to the trunk, stripped the old sealer, applied new, sanded the og paint, filled the key hole, recoated with epoxy and followed with 2K. The underside of the trunk has been sanded with 400 grit and is ready for paint :cheesy:


----------



## KAKALAK

the outside got the same treatment


----------



## KAKALAK

these pics show the start of the rack. I will get a recent one tonight


----------



## KAKALAK

The ******* that I bought it off of had this homemade trailer hitch on it. He also bolted it to the bumper right through the chrome :uh: So I got a bumper off of another car and replaced the outer part


----------



## KAKALAK

bought a set of skirts for it but my 13X7s wont allow them  So Im looking at putting a gbody rearend to narrow the span and install the skirts












Change that..... I lost interest in the skirts so i sold them


----------



## KAKALAK

aquired these for the top when it gets redone. Also Im using the led strip lights in them and in my rear side lights. I got the rear done I'll post pics tonight of them.


----------



## HARDLUCK88

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Aug 4 2010, 02:27 PM~18227008
> *the door panels had water damage so I had to make new door boards and will get them reupohlstered. Also added the 90's door pulls. I had to buy a driverside armrest.
> I traced the old boards and protected them with polyureyhane to help curb FL's humidity and rain. Kids wanted to paint it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> although its not wrapped yet this is the main idea of the doors
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New sweeps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


you should leave it un-upholstered!!


----------



## KAKALAK

had to get rid of those awful bullets, so I picked up these. still waiting on my chips


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Aug 4 2010, 03:04 PM~18227331
> *you should leave it un-upholstered!!
> *


too late. I already drilled the holes that were from the og board. I did think of that though but it was too late :cheesy:


----------



## azmobn06

looking good


----------



## HARDLUCK88

why a 1-1/2'' extention? its going to be goofy as fuck i hope ur not going to drive it a lot...


----------



## 79 cutty

Man you even have child labor and this thing isn't done yet? :uh:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Aug 4 2010, 03:08 PM~18227359
> *why a 1-1/2'' extention? its going to be goofy as fuck i hope ur not going to drive it a lot...
> *


My shit looks mean as fuck  Take that hate back in your thread  :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Aug 4 2010, 03:12 PM~18227378
> *Man you even have child labor and this thing isn't done yet?  :uh:
> *


You can't rush quality, it doesn't happen overnight. Quality takes time and dedication, but the end results more than pay for it.


----------



## dekay24

i like where this is going so far.


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by dekay24_@Aug 4 2010, 05:13 PM~18228458
> *i like where this is going so far.
> *


Thanks bro


----------



## jdc68chevy

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Aug 4 2010, 11:37 AM~18227114
> *A better hood from the donk caddy :uh: :h5:  the og hood was swiss cheese under that insulation :uh:
> 
> sanded it down
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> then epoxy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


man here i am thinking u just got this car , but u been holding out on us & putting in work :biggrin: i like where this is going


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by jdc68chevy_@Aug 4 2010, 06:13 PM~18228968
> *man here i am  thinking u just got this car , but u been holding out on us & putting in work  :biggrin:  i like where this is going
> *


thanks bro. I wasnt going to start a thread but just said forget it :happysad: 
Ive been working on it pretty much non stop. The only thing limiting me is the money


----------



## majikmike0118

:h5: :ninja: charlie!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by majikmike0118_@Aug 4 2010, 06:48 PM~18229243
> *:h5:  :ninja: charlie!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


Yo crack ass cracka, Call me sometime, I cant call you cause of the co. phone :happysad:


----------



## KAKALAK

The aftermarket fillers were plastic and when they made the bends for the corners it made them thin. They started getting cracks so I took both of them off and glassed the inside. I used glass from the marine store. Whats good about it is that its got a retarder in the hardner so you have 45 min to work on it even in the heat  


pics deleted cause I changed to 90's fillers


----------



## KAKALAK

heres the rack completed. I still need to paint it and cleanup the batts up but the structure is done. Also I left room inbetween the pumps for no.3 one day  Im going to look into that Zolatone for the trunk.


----------



## KAKALAK

Welded up the holes for the 90 clips, fixed some dings, and epoxied them followed with 2K


----------



## azmobn06

coming out clean


----------



## KAKALAK

What would a Carolina Edition Cadillac be without dealer plates from a NC Cadillac Dealership in Charlotte NC. Your not going to find any played out Felix plates here


----------



## KAKALAK

Also hit up Jas "Pure XTC" and he cut me this Stylistics Hood Ornament.













Jas is the man when it comes to one off shit


----------



## KAKALAK

Heres some pics I grabbed tonight.


----------



## Psycho631

three pages in one day, you tryin to be like bossman :biggrin:


----------



## wired61

lookin good! keep up the good work


----------



## KAKALAK

Heres the 90 tail lights and the side ones that I cut in half, placed the led strip and glued back together.


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Psycho631+Aug 4 2010, 08:52 PM~18230263-->
> 
> 
> 
> three pages in one day, you tryin to be like bossman :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> deep down he's my hero :cheesy:
> <!--QuoteBegin-wired61_@Aug 4 2010, 08:55 PM~18230288
> *lookin good! keep up the good work
> *



thanks bro! :happysad:


----------



## infamous704

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Aug 4 2010, 08:33 PM~18230105
> *Heres some pics I grabbed tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *











:biggrin: 
LOOKING GOOD HOMIE..


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by infamous704_@Aug 4 2010, 09:10 PM~18230401
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> LOOKING GOOD HOMIE..
> *


Thanks bro...... we'll see each other around  :biggrin: :h5:


----------



## fool2

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Aug 4 2010, 04:26 PM~18230042
> *What would a Carolina Edition Cadillac be without dealer plates from a NC Cadillac Dealership in Charlotte NC. Your not going to find any played out Felix plates here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i live within walking distance from that mofo


----------



## malomonte

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Aug 4 2010, 08:33 PM~18230105
> *Heres some pics I grabbed tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I SEE YOU AIN'T GOT NO BEZELS YET :scrutinize:


----------



## malomonte

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Aug 4 2010, 02:16 PM~18226924
> *yeah I agree. I have most of the panels that I bought because it was a good deal. I am most likely going to be tradeing or selling them. Im posting a pic just for the one guy that will hate :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


LET'S TALK


----------



## CUZICAN

I see you Homie. Hit the ground running with this thing :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by fool2+Aug 4 2010, 09:24 PM~18230501-->
> 
> 
> 
> i live within walking distance from that mofo
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-malomonte_@Aug 4 2010, 10:11 PM~18230941
> *I SEE YOU AIN'T GOT NO BEZELS YET :scrutinize:
> *


I got them from a dude in NC for a decent price.  did you see the panels? Willing to trade :dunno:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by malomonte+Aug 4 2010, 10:12 PM~18230947-->
> 
> 
> 
> LET'S TALK
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-CUZICAN_@Aug 4 2010, 10:16 PM~18230992
> *I see you Homie. Hit the ground running with this thing  :biggrin:
> *


Trying bro


----------



## malomonte

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Aug 4 2010, 10:24 PM~18231075
> *
> I got them from a dude in NC for a decent price.   did you see the panels? Willing to trade :dunno:
> *


YEA, WHAT YOU NEED?? I'LL BE IN FL AGAIN THIS WEEKEND


----------



## $moneymaker$

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Aug 4 2010, 05:33 PM~18230105
> *Heres some pics I grabbed tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Lookin goood


----------



## 8REGAL_LIMITED4

Looking real good homie, did you do any reinforcing of the frame or rear end? Are you planning on painting it this year?


----------



## KAKALAK

Ordering new channel weatherstripping and the outer sweeps tomorrow











Here you go Malomonte :cheesy: Its getting painted soon so I didnt bother with putting them on. :happysad:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by malomonte+Aug 4 2010, 10:27 PM~18231112-->
> 
> 
> 
> YEA, WHAT YOU NEED?? I'LL BE IN FL AGAIN THIS WEEKEND
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :0 I'll be thinking tommorrow :naughty: yu wouldnt have an old 13x5.5 rim would yah? I want to see if I can run skirts with those :dunno:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 4 2010, 10:28 PM~18231117
> *Lookin goood
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks mo money :cheesy:
> <!--QuoteBegin-8REGAL_LIMITED4_@Aug 4 2010, 10:35 PM~18231188
> *Looking real good homie, did you do any reinforcing of the frame or rear end?  Are you planning on painting it this year?
> *


Thanks, No reinforcing to the frame as of yet. This is a 2 switch setup at 36V to the front and back. Its sole purpose is to get a clean ride on the street.  Oh and the rear end..... Im in the process of obtaining another g body rearend and installing it on the caddy, so I can run skirts.


----------



## malomonte

> :0 I'll be thinking tommorrow :naughty: yu wouldnt have an old 13x5.5 rim would yah? I want to see if I can run skirts with those :dunno:
> :nosad:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by malomonte_@Aug 4 2010, 11:07 PM~18231476
> *
> :nosad:
> *


okay, do you have OG speaker pods from the 90's front doors?

A maroon dash pad?

A back bumper strip? 

Tail light assemblies, not the tail light but the Chrome housing in good condition? I could really use those, I want to get them engraved :naughty:


----------



## DUVAL

NICE BUILD BRO.................I LUV ME SOME TWO DOORS.....NOH OMO


----------



## malomonte

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Aug 4 2010, 11:16 PM~18231569
> *okay, do you have OG speaker pods from the 90's front doors?
> 
> A maroon dash pad?
> 
> A back bumper strip?
> 
> Tail light assemblies, not the tail light but the Chrome housing in good condition? I could really use those, I want to get them engraved :naughty:
> *


NO
YES
YES
NO


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by DUVAL+Aug 4 2010, 11:26 PM~18231662-->
> 
> 
> 
> NICE BUILD BRO.................I LUV ME SOME TWO DOORS.....NOH OMO
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thanks bro
> <!--QuoteBegin-malomonte_@Aug 4 2010, 11:27 PM~18231673
> *NO
> YES
> YES
> NO
> *


call me (no ****)  407.666.5438


----------



## bigbubba

looks good bro :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by bigbubba_@Aug 4 2010, 11:42 PM~18231815
> *looks good bro  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


:h5:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

> _Originally posted by 8REGAL_LIMITED4_@Aug 4 2010, 10:35 PM~18231188
> *Looking real good homie, did you do any reinforcing of the frame or rear end?  Are you planning on painting it in this lifetime?
> *


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

> _Originally posted by Psycho631+Aug 4 2010, 08:52 PM~18230263-->
> 
> 
> 
> three pages in one day, you tryin to be like bossman :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin:
> <!--QuoteBegin-KAKALAK_@Aug 4 2010, 08:59 PM~18230322
> *deep down he's my hero :cheesy:
> *


 :h5:


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

Hell yea ...putin in some work ..lookin great


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN+Aug 5 2010, 12:46 PM~18235607-->
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> :h5:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin:
> <!--QuoteBegin-MidwestFleetwood_@Aug 5 2010, 01:11 PM~18235797
> *Hell yea ...putin in some work ..lookin great
> *


thanks bro just trying to follow in your footsteps :happysad:


----------



## jdc68chevy

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Aug 4 2010, 05:33 PM~18230105
> *Heres some pics I grabbed tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


now this is the way a coupe deville should be done ,like i said b4 not hateing on fully 90d out caddies ,but its got just the right touch of euro , keep it up homie its looking good


----------



## jdc68chevy

> _Originally posted by malomonte_@Aug 4 2010, 08:27 PM~18231673
> *NO
> YES
> YES
> NO
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by jdc68chevy_@Aug 5 2010, 01:52 PM~18236066
> *now this is the way a coupe deville should be done ,like i said b4 not hateing on fully 90d out caddies ,but its got just the right touch of euro , keep it up homie its looking good
> *


thanks :h5: Any luck on those remote controls for the mirrors that you sold me awhile back


----------



## coolbeans

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Aug 4 2010, 11:38 AM~18227131
> *A new repop grill for the caddy. No E&G Here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i had an 83 coupe when i was 15, i took a dremel and cut out all the plastic going horizontal then sanded down what was left, no clue whatever happened to it, but i thought it looked damn good and only took me an hour or 2


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by coolbeans_@Aug 5 2010, 03:02 PM~18236589
> *i had an 83 coupe when i was 15, i took a dremel and cut out all the plastic going horizontal then sanded down what was left, no clue whatever happened to it, but i thought it looked damn good and only took me an hour or 2
> *


that might be an option :naughty: thanks for your input


----------



## 96lincoln

car is looking GOOD bro :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1

ID LIKE TO BE HAPPY FOR YOU, BUT I LIKE YOUR CUTTY BETTER! :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

installing my outer sweeps and window seals right now :cheesy:


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

nice coupe!


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodcoupe_@Aug 6 2010, 09:02 PM~18248200
> *  nice coupe!
> *


Thanks and yours doesnt look that bad either :naughty:


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Aug 6 2010, 06:18 PM~18248266
> *Thanks and yours doesnt look that bad either :naughty:
> *


lol! :roflmao: mines a Fleet tho... lol! JK! keep up the good work homie!


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

wup up boy


----------



## Classic Customs

:naughty: :run: :boink: :sprint: :ninja: :rimshot: :x: :h5: :420: :rant: :|


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Classic Customs_@Aug 7 2010, 12:23 AM~18249289
> *:naughty:  :run:  :boink:  :sprint:  :ninja:  :rimshot:  :x:  :h5:  :420:  :rant:  :|
> *


 :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## KAKALAK

Well after working on them till 2A :uh: I got the channel seal and the sweep installed.


----------



## KAKALAK

Well after working on them till 2A :uh: I got the channel seal and the sweep installed. here are the pics of the sweep installed on the trim.


----------



## KAKALAK

Here ae the pics of everything finished. I still have to put the window in the track. At 2A that shit was working my nerves :guns: :happysad:


----------



## bigtdawg

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Aug 4 2010, 11:27 AM~18227008
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


whats up homie, not trying to tell you how to do your ride but the door pulls usually come back a little on the 2 doors, better to mount up that way but just an fyi if you didnt know

nice build tho!


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by bigtdawg_@Aug 7 2010, 02:21 PM~18252050
> *whats up homie, not trying to tell you how to do your ride but the door pulls usually come back  a little on the 2 doors, better to mount up that way but just an fyi if you didnt know
> 
> nice build tho!
> *


yeah thanks, I heard that if you put them where I have them it makes the door hard to close. If I can find a pic of the 2 doors I'd like to change them


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

looking good brother man.


----------



## fool2

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Aug 7 2010, 12:31 PM~18252659
> *yeah thanks, I heard that if you put them where I have them it makes the door hard to close. If I can find a pic of the 2 doors I'd like to change them
> *


most people do it like this








personally i like the way it looks how you have it with all the wood lining up like it does on the 90 door panels, but i figure people put the door pull back there for a reason.


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by fool2_@Aug 7 2010, 06:21 PM~18253137
> *most people do it like this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> personally i like the way it looks how you have it with all the wood lining up like it does on the 90 door panels, but i figure people put the door pull back there for a reason.
> *


after seeing the pic I like the way I have it too. I dont know if I will change them :dunno:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

aslong you get the door shut you gud lol :biggrin:


----------



## fool2

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Aug 7 2010, 03:32 PM~18253461
> *aslong you get the door shut you gud lol :biggrin:
> *


x2


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Aug 7 2010, 07:32 PM~18253461
> *aslong you get the door shut you gud lol :biggrin:
> *


I heard it harder (no ****) but my car sits lower in the back so the doors should shut easy.


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863

:0


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by ELMAÑOSO863_@Aug 8 2010, 02:53 AM~18255504
> *:0
> *


your avi= :0 :wow:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Aug 8 2010, 01:23 AM~18255121
> *I heard it harder (no ****) but my car sits lower in the back so the doors should shut easy.
> *


lol :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Aug 8 2010, 02:22 PM~18257231
> *lol :biggrin:
> *


the seals are so tight that my stock window motor is having trouble getting it up. I got a new one off ebay for 25 bucks shipped :biggrin:


----------



## fool2

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Aug 8 2010, 12:34 PM~18257841
> *the seals are so tight that my stock window motor is having trouble getting it up. I got a new one off ebay for 25 bucks shipped :biggrin:
> *


 :naughty:


----------



## crucialjp

Man I haven't been on LIL in a while and I come back to find this topic :0 Looks good so far, it sits so nice :thumbsup:


----------



## azmobn06

looking good!


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by fool2+Aug 8 2010, 05:11 PM~18258018-->
> 
> 
> 
> :naughty:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :naughty:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 8 2010, 08:16 PM~18259037
> *Man I haven't been on LIL in a while and I come back to find this topic  :0 Looks good so far, it sits so nice  :thumbsup:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thanks bro. I cant wait to get the top done so I can install that coupe trim :naughty:
> <!--QuoteBegin-azmobn06_@Aug 8 2010, 08:28 PM~18259135
> *looking good!
> *


:naughty: :biggrin:


----------



## fool2

you gonna swap out the quarter windows?


----------



## HARDLUCK88

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Aug 4 2010, 05:07 PM~18228384
> *My shit looks mean as fuck  Take that hate back in your thread   :biggrin:
> *


serio tho, u gonna drive it a lot?


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Aug 8 2010, 10:13 AM~18256559
> *your avi= :0  :wow:
> *


 :0 :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## Coast 2 Coast

damn kak the car is looking good i miss my 2dr everyday. in fact im thinking of building another if i can find one


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by fool2_@Aug 8 2010, 09:35 PM~18259535
> *you gonna swap out the quarter windows?
> *


If I could find them :naughty:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88+Aug 8 2010, 09:53 PM~18259648-->
> 
> 
> 
> serio tho, u gonna drive it a lot?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> its a weekend driver, not a daily. Plus I drive with it locked up, I'll shim it back just a little so that at lock up my wheels are straight.
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by ELMAÑ[email protected] 8 2010, 10:43 PM~18260037
> *:0  :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :cheesy: :naughty:
> <!--QuoteBegin-Coast 2 Coast_@Aug 8 2010, 10:58 PM~18260170
> *damn kak the car is looking good i miss my 2dr everyday. in fact im thinking of building another if i can find one
> *


:twak: - thats for getting rid of it :angry: 


On a side note, how yah been :cheesy: :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## azmobn06

:biggrin:


----------



## MR. Cadillac

VERY SICK BRO.. I LIKE HOW U GOIN DIFFERENT. KEEP IT UP. :thumbsup:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by azmobn06+Aug 9 2010, 11:58 AM~18263801-->
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :wave:
> <!--QuoteBegin-MR. Cadillac_@Aug 9 2010, 05:15 PM~18266473
> *VERY SICK BRO.. I LIKE HOW U GOIN DIFFERENT. KEEP IT UP. :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks bro. :biggrin:


----------



## LacN_Thru

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Aug 8 2010, 10:34 PM~18261144
> *its a weekend driver, not a daily. Plus I drive with it locked up, I'll shim it back just a little so that at lock up my wheels are straight.
> *


  
My cars got a 2" extension, I shimmed it back about half an inch cuz it had too much lean :wow:


----------



## Coast 2 Coast

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Aug 9 2010, 12:34 AM~18261144
> *its a weekend driver, not a daily. Plus I drive with it locked up, I'll shim it back just a little so that at lock up my wheels are straight.
> :cheesy: :naughty:
> :twak: - thats for getting rid of it :angry:
> On a side note, how yah been :cheesy:  :biggrin: :wave:
> *


yea i know but i really needed a daily but now im back working so its time to get me another. trying to decided on wither to build another lac or find me a box chevy. hows everyone down there been


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by LacN_Thru_@Aug 9 2010, 06:05 PM~18266916
> *
> My cars got a 2" extension, I shimmed it back about half an inch cuz it had too much lean  :wow:
> *


 :0 lean with it rock with it :cheesy: 


> _Originally posted by Coast 2 Coast_@Aug 9 2010, 06:30 PM~18267124
> *yea i know but i really needed a daily but now im back working so its time to get me another. trying to decided on wither to build another lac or find me a box chevy. hows everyone down there been
> *


were doing good, just building you know. Im glad to hear you got a job :h5: majikmike has a box forsale in the Treasure Coast


----------



## Classic Customs

im really lovin this caddy. my first lowrider was an 82 coupe. man i miss that car.


----------



## azmobn06

:biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Classic Customs_@Aug 9 2010, 08:55 PM~18268517
> *im really lovin this caddy. my first lowrider was an 82 coupe. man i miss that car.
> *


I screwed up the title, its an 83 :happysad:


----------



## KingsWood

looking good! I might have to hit you up for some dew seals


----------



## Classic Customs

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Aug 10 2010, 09:52 AM~18274435
> *I screwed up the title, its an 83 :happysad:
> *


you suck!


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by KingsWood_@Aug 10 2010, 01:02 PM~18274520
> *looking good! I might have to hit you up for some dew seals
> *


Im here bo  (I for got the "r" :ugh: :rofl: )


> _Originally posted by Classic Customs_@Aug 10 2010, 02:59 PM~18275410
> *you suck!
> *


:0


----------



## KAKALAK




----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Aug 10 2010, 11:52 AM~18274435
> *I screwed up the title, its an 83 :happysad:
> *


----------



## Classic Customs

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Aug 11 2010, 12:51 PM~18285228
> *
> *


nim fixed it lol. :biggrin: 

i voted on this pics from facebook :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64+Aug 11 2010, 03:51 PM~18285228-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :h5:
> <!--QuoteBegin-Classic Customs_@Aug 11 2010, 04:59 PM~18285787
> *nim fixed it lol.  :biggrin:
> 
> i voted on this pics from facebook  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## LacN_Thru




----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Aug 4 2010, 03:00 PM~18227298
> *bought a set of skirts for it but my 13X7s wont allow them  So Im looking at putting a gbody rearend to narrow the span and install the skirts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Aug 12 2010, 01:07 AM~18289805
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:wow: :wow: Thanks for posting that. Im on the fence about the way it looks :dunno: :happysad:


----------



## crucialjp

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Aug 11 2010, 11:07 PM~18289805
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I wonder how it would look with the chrome trim around the bottom of the skirt instead of leaving the one between the skirt and the fender :dunno:


----------



## LacN_Thru

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Aug 12 2010, 06:46 AM~18291217
> *:wow: :wow: Thanks for posting that. Im on the fence about the way it looks :dunno:  :happysad:
> *


x2! I'd like to see it on a coupe laid all the way out


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

ye for the 1s i did see the skirts on they kept the trim on and thats throws it off!!! but theres a 78 or 79 lac with skirts from oklahoma chapter of the individuals and that the onlt 2dr lac that i seen that looks good with skirts


----------



## Classic Customs

im not sure im feelin the skirts, its an acquired taste i guess


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by crucialjp+Aug 12 2010, 08:57 AM~18291237-->
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder how it would look with the chrome trim around the bottom of the skirt instead of leaving the one between the skirt and the fender  :dunno:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah that does throw it off, whats good JP :wave:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 12 2010, 12:57 PM~18292501
> *x2! I'd like to see it on a coupe laid all the way out
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> me too if I could just find some standards for the time being
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by 64 [email protected] 12 2010, 02:29 PM~18293125
> *ye for the 1s i did see the skirts on they kept the trim on and thats throws it off!!! but theres a 78 or 79 lac with skirts from oklahoma chapter of the individuals and that the onlt 2dr lac that i seen that looks good with skirts
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> any pics
> <!--QuoteBegin-Classic Customs_@Aug 12 2010, 07:48 PM~18295750
> *im not sure im feelin the skirts, its an acquired taste i guess
> *


The reason why I got them was to be 1st person to have them in my area. Kind of like bragging rights. :happysad:


----------



## LaidbackLuis




----------



## HARDLUCK88

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Aug 9 2010, 12:34 AM~18261144
> *its a weekend driver, not a daily. Plus I drive with it locked up, I'll shim it back just a little so that at lock up my wheels are straight.
> 
> *



good luck, all my shims are out and it still tips in, the only way is to extend the ball joint, or extend the upper a-arm...


----------



## crucialjp

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Aug 13 2010, 07:30 AM~18300215
> *Yeah that does throw it off, whats good JP :wave:
> *



Took the summer off from working on my Lac to take care of all the stuff I let slide during those long hours in the garage. Now I'm bout caught up and ready to get back on it. I just have to find a good machine shop to take my heads to, I can't wait to drive this thing. Yours is looking good, can't wait to see it laid out with those skirts uffin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Sin7+Aug 13 2010, 11:28 AM~18300822-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :nicoderm:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 13 2010, 03:14 PM~18302315
> *good luck, all my shims are out and it still tips in, the only way is to extend the ball joint, or extend the upper a-arm...
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It should shim over
> <!--QuoteBegin-crucialjp_@Aug 13 2010, 03:27 PM~18302413
> *Took the summer off from working on my Lac to take care of all the stuff I let slide during those long hours in the garage. Now I'm bout caught up and ready to get back on it. I just have to find a good machine shop to take my heads to, I can't wait to drive this thing. Yours is looking good, can't wait to see it laid out with those skirts uffin:
> *


:yes: weve all been there


----------



## azmobn06




----------



## KAKALAK

no work yet, got all 4 wisdom teeth pulled :burn:


----------



## KadillacTone

:biggrin: U got me thinkin bout keepin my LAC....Nice Build Up Homie


----------



## KAKALAK

went to the salvage yard today and scored some taillights and trim pieces :h5:


----------



## DaBatRyde

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Aug 7 2010, 09:17 AM~18251113
> *Here ae the pics of everything finished. I still have to put the window in the track. At 2A that shit was working my nerves :guns: :happysad:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Can u pm me where i get these ?


----------



## DaBatRyde

really like the build keep, it up


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Aug 14 2010, 02:26 PM~18308299
> *went to the salvage yard today and scored some taillights and trim pieces :h5:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Aug 14 2010, 10:28 PM~18310537
> *:cheesy:
> *


pics in a little while :biggrin:


----------



## 4DA702

Nice build :thumbsup:


----------



## CaddyKid253

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Aug 4 2010, 11:27 AM~18227008
> *New sweeps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: where can i find these. ive been looking for years!


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by 4DA702+Aug 15 2010, 11:39 AM~18312997-->
> 
> 
> 
> Nice build :thumbsup:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks bo, Im tryin
> <!--QuoteBegin-CaddyKid253_@Aug 15 2010, 11:47 AM~18313022
> *:wow: where can i find these. ive been looking for years!
> *


look no further, pm sent


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863

:wave: HOWDY


----------



## KAKALAK

Got sme almost perfect seat trim pieces










Some front bumper corner trim and the back bumper strip  






















also got a new window motor for 22 bucks shipped off of ebay :cheesy:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by ELMAÑOSO863_@Aug 15 2010, 12:37 PM~18313230
> *:wave: HOWDY
> *


Damn bro, your using white words :cheesy: :h5:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Aug 15 2010, 12:38 PM~18313244
> *Got sme almost perfect seat trim pieces
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some front bumper corner trim and the back bumper strip
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also got a new window motor for 22 bucks shipped off of ebay :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I NEED SOME SEAT TRIM TO


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Aug 15 2010, 09:38 AM~18313244
> *Got sme almost perfect seat trim pieces
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some front bumper corner trim and the back bumper strip
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also got a new window motor for 22 bucks shipped off of ebay :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Nice score


----------



## KAKALAK

got the drivers window motor installed....... its not as fast as I thought it would be for being new :dunno:


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Aug 15 2010, 10:39 AM~18313250
> *Damn bro, your using white words :cheesy: :h5:
> *


i reckon :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by ELMAÑOSO863_@Aug 15 2010, 10:35 PM~18316908
> *i reckon  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC

Nice build homie.....means a lot more dafact u doing everything urself.......

:thumbsup: to the white lac builders :biggrin:


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by crucialjp_@Aug 12 2010, 04:57 AM~18291237
> *I wonder how it would look with the chrome trim around the bottom of the skirt instead of leaving the one between the skirt and the fender  :dunno:
> *


*Nice build up. The skirt would look like the OG's H&E Cadi skirts...*


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC+Aug 16 2010, 02:17 AM~18319196-->
> 
> 
> 
> Nice build homie.....means a lot more dafact u doing everything urself.......
> 
> :thumbsup: to the white lac builders :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thanks bro!
> <!--QuoteBegin-MR.LAC_@Aug 16 2010, 02:44 AM~18319336
> *Nice build up. The skirt would look like the OG's H&E Cadi skirts...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:wow: It never fails............. just when you think cadillac didnt make accessories, Mr LAC comes out of no where with the Knowledge :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## crucialjp

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Aug 16 2010, 12:44 AM~18319336
> *Nice build up. The skirt would look like the OG's H&E Cadi skirts...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Much better :thumbsup:


----------



## KAKALAK

went back to the yard today, grabbed the brougham speaker pods and speakers, the 90's taillight fillers and the visors that have the vanity mirrors in them :h5: Saved a bunch of money if I would of bought from on here :happysad: I might go back and get the door pulls them shits look good.


----------



## bigtdawg

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Aug 16 2010, 09:54 AM~18321413
> *went back to the yasrd today, grabbed the brougham speaker pods and speakers, the 90's taillight fillers and the visors that have the vanity mirrors in them :h5: Saved a bunch of money if I would of biought from on here :happysad: I might go back and get the door pulls them shits look good.
> *



Do you have any pics of the pods? I'm still waiting to see those on a 2dr


----------



## fool2

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Aug 16 2010, 08:54 AM~18321413
> *went back to the yasrd today, grabbed the brougham speaker pods and speakers, the 90's taillight fillers and the visors that have the vanity mirrors in them :h5: Saved a bunch of money if I would of biought from on here :happysad: I might go back and get the door pulls them shits look good.
> *


 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## KAKALAK

Installed the drivers pod with the factory 2 way speaker. It was a pain.... took me about 2 hours and had to move the pull brackets so that the new pull would have a backing. Im going back to that 91 and going to get the door trim/chromes and the handle buckets :ys:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by bigtdawg_@Aug 16 2010, 08:57 PM~18326160
> *Do you have any pics of the pods? I'm still waiting to see those on a 2dr
> *


they are not he best looking in the world but if your looking for a factory look, thats it :happysad:


----------



## LacN_Thru

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Aug 16 2010, 08:44 PM~18327464
> *they are not he best looking in the world but if your looking for a factory look, thats it :happysad:
> *



what size speaker fits in those?


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by LacN_Thru_@Aug 16 2010, 10:54 PM~18327567
> *
> what size speaker fits in those?
> *


Im guesing a 4.5 or so, its a component set, I'll upgrade later but for now these will do.


----------



## LacN_Thru

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Aug 16 2010, 09:23 PM~18327945
> *Im guesing a 4.5 or so, its a component set, I'll upgrade later but for now these will do.
> *


Good to know :thumbsup:


----------



## KAKALAK

tops :cheesy:


----------



## KAKALAK

took out those og visors from the coupe 












and put in these nicer brougham ones in, I ran he wiring but ran out of butt connectors (no ****) so I'll finish tommorrow


----------



## fleetwoodpimpin

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Aug 4 2010, 08:26 PM~18230042
> *What would a Carolina Edition Cadillac be without dealer plates from a NC Cadillac Dealership in Charlotte NC. Your not going to find any played out Felix plates here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


car is looking real good homie, im building a coupe right now too, that i converted to a fleetwood. i might be able to find an oldschool rippy cadillac plate if your intrested??


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodpimpin_@Aug 17 2010, 11:05 PM~18337779
> *car is looking real good homie, im building a coupe right now too, that i converted to a fleetwood. i might be able to find an oldschool rippy cadillac plate if your intrested??
> *


Yeah let me know! Do you have any parts for the Quarter window swap?? I need those :dunno:


----------



## fleetwoodpimpin

there is a fleetwood coupe at a yard in j-ville that still has all that. its at foss auto salvage


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodpimpin_@Aug 17 2010, 11:10 PM~18337836
> *there is a fleetwood coupe at a yard in j-ville that still has all that. its at foss auto salvage
> *


Damn it man, Wel Im going up there for thanks giving, I'll take a chance and see if its still there.


----------



## fleetwoodpimpin

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Aug 17 2010, 11:14 PM~18337893
> *Damn it man, Wel Im going up there for thanks giving, I'll take a chance and see if its still there.
> *


i need a few things off that car, so if u want to do the swap sooner than later let me know . I can ship them to u for whatever they charge for the panels plus shipping. i paid over 300 for my panels and glass and im sure u can get these much cheaper than that


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodpimpin_@Aug 17 2010, 11:21 PM~18337966
> *i need a few things off that car, so if u want to do the swap sooner than later let me know . I can ship them to u for whatever they charge for the panels plus shipping. i paid over 300 for my panels and glass and im sure u can get these much cheaper than that
> *


Im ready to do the swap when I can get the parts. I got a qoute for 250 but thats picked up from Cadikingpin. LMK what your going to do, I can front you money for the parts, LMK LMK LMK :biggrin:


----------



## LacN_Thru

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Aug 17 2010, 09:31 PM~18338069
> *Im ready to do the swap when I can get the parts. I got a qoute for 250 but thats picked up from Cadikingpin. LMK what your going to do, I can front you money for the parts, LMK LMK LMK :biggrin:
> *


:thumbsup: Get it done :yes:


----------



## KAKALAK

:yes:


----------



## CADDY CREW

:thumbsup: Nice. My first caddy was a 83. i shoulda never let her go.
:biggrin: Have fun with your build.


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by CADDY CREW_@Aug 18 2010, 12:12 PM~18342220
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup: Nice. My first caddy was a 83. i shoulda never let her go.
> :biggrin:      Have fun with your build.
> *


Im trying bro if their wasnt so much work to do on it  :biggrin:


----------



## LacN_Thru

3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: KAKALAK, LacN_Thru

:wave:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by LacN_Thru_@Aug 18 2010, 03:00 PM~18343541
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: KAKALAK, LacN_Thru
> 
> :wave:
> *


:nicoderm:


----------



## Classic Customs

1 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
1 Members: Classic Customs

 lonely in here


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Aug 17 2010, 08:01 PM~18337735
> *took out those og visors from the coupe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and put in these nicer brougham ones in, I ran he wiring but ran out of butt connectors (no ****) so I'll finish tommorrow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


giving me alot of Ideas :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Classic Customs+Aug 18 2010, 07:33 PM~18345962-->
> 
> 
> 
> 1 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 1 Members: Classic Customs
> 
> lonely in here
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thats cause the action is going on in the caddy....... wiring up the driver speaker pod
> <!--QuoteBegin-azmobn06_@Aug 18 2010, 08:07 PM~18346263
> *giving me alot of Ideas :biggrin:
> *


Well dont forget to leave some before you leave :cheesy:


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Aug 18 2010, 05:51 PM~18346578
> *thats cause the ction is going on in the caddy....... wiring up the driver speaker pod
> 
> Well dont forget to leave some before you leave :cheesy:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

Finished wiring the visors in, I got to get another center light piece. this one broke  but the donor car has one, also going to get the burlwood trim pieces from it.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Aug 16 2010, 11:23 PM~18327945
> *Im guesing a 4.5 or so, its a component set, I'll upgrade later but for now these will do.
> *


is there 1 or 2 speakers in each pod


----------



## crucialjp

Just stopping by for some morning inspiration for my Caddy :thumbsup:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Aug 19 2010, 08:51 AM~18350777
> *is there 1 or 2 speakers in each pod
> *


2 one mid and 1 tweeter, I'll try and snap a pic tonight, The salvage yard just got another 92 in the yard but arent lettin no parts come off for a week or so. Im going to strip that car if my money is right. 


IF anybody needs parts LMK ASAP


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Aug 19 2010, 01:49 PM~18352808
> *2 one mid and 1 tweeter, I'll try and snap a pic tonight, The salvage yard just got another 92 in the yard but arent lettin no parts come off for a week or so. Im going to strip that car if my money is right.
> IF anybody needs parts LMK ASAP
> *


cool! :biggrin: i hope to get some pods to for my 85, since you got pods u still running the front dash speakers?


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Aug 19 2010, 05:19 PM~18354421
> *cool! :biggrin:  i hope to get some pods to for my 85, since you got pods u still running the front dash speakers?
> *


yeah I had to share the deck out put from the front between the front dash and the frond pods.


----------



## MidwestFleetwood




----------



## KAKALAK

:nicoderm:


----------



## LacN_Thru




----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Aug 20 2010, 08:40 AM~18360232
> *yeah I had to share the deck out put from the front between the front dash and the frond pods.
> *


so since theres onlyy 2 wires on each pod with 2 speakers ea. you jist got to rewire it with speaker wire to the deck rite?


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Aug 21 2010, 08:30 PM~18371358
> *so since theres onlyy 2 wires on each pod with 2 speakers ea. you jist got to rewire it with speaker wire to the deck rite?
> *


yeah thats it, it is wired inside for the component set. Im going to the yard tomorrow so I'll see if I can get them


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

c if you can get what??


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Aug 21 2010, 09:28 PM~18371660
> *c if you can get what??
> *


the pods nikkah :scrutinize:





> *wat it dew homie, ay if you find another set of pods let me know i been tryinto find some 4 ever!!*


----------



## KAKALAK

Going to sell the repop 80's grill and put on this 92 grill :h5:


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Aug 22 2010, 10:44 AM~18375567
> *Going to sell the repop 80's grill and put on this 92 grill :h5:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


will it fit without modifying?


----------



## KAKALAK

Also grabbed this rocker panel off of a coupe :h5:












Then grabbed this plastic piece for the vinyl top, so I can get rid of the back window trim


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Aug 22 2010, 01:50 PM~18375594
> *will it fit without modifying?
> *


yeah bolts up the same way


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Aug 22 2010, 08:26 AM~18374536
> *the pods nikkah :scrutinize:
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: let me know


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Aug 22 2010, 02:04 PM~18375694
> *:cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  let me know
> *


they didnt have them sorry  but Malomonte has some :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Aug 22 2010, 10:55 AM~18375625
> *yeah bolts up the same way
> *


cool, thanks for another idea :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Aug 22 2010, 03:10 PM~18376108
> *cool, thanks for another idea :biggrin:
> *


:burn: :burn: :burn: :biggrin:


----------



## LacN_Thru

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Aug 22 2010, 11:44 AM~18375567
> *Going to sell the repop 80's grill and put on this 92 grill :h5:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:yes:


----------



## fool2

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Aug 22 2010, 09:44 AM~18375567
> *Going to sell the repop 80's grill and put on this 92 grill :h5:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


whats the difference between the 2? looks like my 80 grille :dunno:


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Aug 22 2010, 12:54 PM~18376301
> *:burn: :burn: :burn: :biggrin:
> *


all good homie :biggrin:


----------



## OGJordan

> _Originally posted by fool2_@Aug 22 2010, 08:09 PM~18378084
> *whats the difference between the 2? looks like my 80 grille :dunno:
> *



The 90-92 grille slats are angled so you see the flat sides better and see more chrome.


----------



## fool2

> _Originally posted by OGJordan_@Aug 22 2010, 07:42 PM~18379467
> *The 90-92 grille slats are angled so you see the flat sides better and see more chrome.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by OGJordan_@Aug 22 2010, 08:42 PM~18379467
> *The 90-92 grille slats are angled so you see the flat sides better and see more chrome.
> *


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by OGJordan_@Aug 22 2010, 11:42 PM~18379467
> *The 90-92 grille slats are angled so you see the flat sides better and see more chrome.
> *


yeah thats why I opted to replace mine :happysad:


----------



## 79 cutty

Done yet? :wow:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Aug 23 2010, 10:04 AM~18381885
> *Done yet?  :wow:
> *


naw Im still slappin the bondo on my frame.


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Aug 23 2010, 07:27 AM~18381999
> *naw Im still slappin the bondo on my frame.
> *


Now I know you are lying because that would involve doing work!


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Aug 23 2010, 10:28 AM~18382005
> *Now I know you are lying because that would involve doing work!
> *


 :cheesy: go paint that frame aleady :uh:


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Aug 23 2010, 08:11 AM~18382274
> *:cheesy: go paint that frame aleady :uh:
> *


  I wish it was ready....still have to lay the high build primer! (no ****)


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Aug 23 2010, 11:17 AM~18382326
> * I wish it was ready....still have to lay the high build primer! (no ****)
> *


I dont think you need any high build, you got enough bondo on it already :biggrin:


----------



## LacN_Thru

:run:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by LacN_Thru_@Aug 23 2010, 01:06 PM~18383216
> *:run:
> *


Got 44"?


----------



## LacN_Thru

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Aug 23 2010, 02:34 PM~18384928
> *Got 44"?
> *


I sure do :yes:


----------



## Groc006

TTT


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by LacN_Thru+Aug 23 2010, 06:00 PM~18385630-->
> 
> 
> 
> I sure do :yes:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes siiiiir :yes:
> <!--QuoteBegin-Groc006_@Aug 23 2010, 06:25 PM~18385837
> *TTT
> *


thanks :happysad:


----------



## OGJordan

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Aug 23 2010, 06:21 AM~18381464
> *yeah thats why I opted to replace mine :happysad:
> *



For sure, they look SOOOO much better. I don't like the E&Gs on 80s caddys at all, hate them actually. Look like a fake Rolls grille or something. The stock 90 grill is the only way to go :thumbsup:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by OGJordan_@Aug 23 2010, 11:19 PM~18388849
> *For sure, they look SOOOO much better.  I don't like the E&Gs on 80s caddys at all, hate them actually.  Look like a fake Rolls grille or something.  The stock 90 grill is the only way to go :thumbsup:
> *


:yes: I dont care for the e&ghey grills either :0 :rofl:


----------



## crucialjp

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Aug 22 2010, 11:55 AM~18375622
> *
> Then grabbed this plastic piece for the vinyl top, so I can get rid of the back window trim
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 My money is tight but what do you want for the chrome trim? pm me


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by crucialjp_@Aug 24 2010, 09:44 AM~18391814
> *:0  :0  My money is tight but what do you want for the chrome trim? pm me
> *


pm sent


----------



## fleetwoodpimpin

Homie if you want those fleetwood panels I'll get them this week when I go grab a few things I need off the car. They bout to start crushin cars in that yard next week


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodpimpin_@Aug 24 2010, 02:15 PM~18393475
> *Homie if you want those fleetwood panels I'll get them this week when I go grab a few things I need off the car. They bout to start crushin cars in that yard next week
> *


:0 :0 :0 :0 pm sent :biggrin:


----------



## CADDY CREW

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Aug 22 2010, 10:44 AM~18375567
> *Going to sell the repop 80's grill and put on this 92 grill :h5:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


in my opinion, the d'elegance grill is the hardiest. :biggrin: just a suggestion. either way a caddy is a caddy. :thumbsup:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by CADDY CREW_@Aug 24 2010, 03:10 PM~18393874
> *in my opinion, the d'elegance grill is the hardiest.  :biggrin: just a suggestion. either way a caddy is a caddy. :thumbsup:
> *


pics nikkah :wow:


----------



## dekay24

> _Originally posted by OGJordan+Aug 23 2010, 09:19 PM~18388849-->
> 
> 
> 
> For sure, they look SOOOO much better.  I don't like the E&Gs on 80s caddys at all, hate them actually.  Look like a fake Rolls grille or something.  The stock 90 grill is the only way to go :thumbsup:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-KAKALAK_@Aug 23 2010, 10:06 PM~18389437
> *:yes: I dont care for the e&ghey grills either :0 :rofl:
> *


i thought i was the only one that didnt like em. i dont like the housing, but like the bars, so i made mine.


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by dekay24_@Aug 24 2010, 04:28 PM~18394469
> *i thought i was the only one that didnt like em. i  dont like the housing, but like the bars, so i made mine.
> *


do you have a pic?


----------



## dekay24

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Aug 24 2010, 02:53 PM~18394687
> *do you have a pic?
> *











made out of 1/2" tubing. then painted body color.


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by dekay24_@Aug 24 2010, 05:00 PM~18394761
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> made out of 1/2" tubing. then painted body color.
> *


Nice Nice Nice were the tubes welded from the inside or can you see the welds?


----------



## dekay24

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Aug 24 2010, 03:30 PM~18395036
> *Nice Nice Nice were the tubes welded from the inside or can you see the welds?
> *


they are just welded on the backside of the tubes, you dont really see it. what would have been better is drill holes and plug weld them from the top/bottom.


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by dekay24_@Aug 24 2010, 10:03 PM~18397315
> *they are just welded on the backside of the tubes, you dont really see it. what would have been better is drill holes and plug weld them from the top/bottom.
> *


 thanks for the input


----------



## dj kurse 1

hey nice build, how you get those LED strips in the rear side markers? That shit looks tight! Is it those flexible LED strips sold at auto parts store?


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by dj kurse 1_@Aug 24 2010, 10:27 PM~18397543
> *hey nice build, how you get those LED strips in the rear side markers? That shit looks tight! Is it those flexible LED strips sold at auto parts store?
> *


:yes: I cut the light in half with a band saw, cut the leds to fit, then gorilla glued the light back together. I think it came out nice.


----------



## Chevy87

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Chevy87, KAKALAK


SUP HOMIE
:biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: KAKALAK, *Chevy87*



:nicoderm: :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Chevy87_@Aug 25 2010, 08:22 AM~18400633
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: Chevy87, KAKALAK
> SUP HOMIE
> :biggrin:
> *


just trying to do what we do :yes:  Hows the Baby


----------



## Chevy87

NICE PROJECT BABY IS GETING BIG SHES WALKING :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Chevy87_@Aug 25 2010, 08:27 AM~18400646
> *NICE PROJECT BABY IS GETING BIG SHES WALKING  :biggrin:
> *


next thing you know she'll be dating...... then it would be time buy a gun :yes: :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06

:biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Aug 25 2010, 01:24 PM~18402268
> *  :biggrin:
> *


:nicoderm:


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Aug 25 2010, 12:37 PM~18403389
> *:nicoderm:
> *


any current pics??


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Aug 25 2010, 03:47 PM~18403469
> *any current pics??
> *


naw, been real tired when I get off, I need to get the channel weatherstriping and then install the dew sweeps. Im just taking a little break :happysad:


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Aug 25 2010, 03:41 PM~18404923
> *naw, been real tired when I get off, I need to get the channel weatherstriping and then install the dew sweeps. Im just taking a little break :happysad:
> *


----------



## KAKALAK




----------



## LacN_Thru

:run:


----------



## PURO ORGULLO 89

ttt badass kakalak


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by LacN_Thru+Aug 28 2010, 04:42 PM~18428435-->
> 
> 
> 
> :run:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :run:
> <!--QuoteBegin-jlopezdover_@Aug 28 2010, 05:15 PM~18428574
> *ttt badass kakalak
> *


:happysad: thanks bro, we'll be seeing eachother around :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

not much done on the coupe but cleaning rims today :uh:


----------



## CADDY CREW




----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Aug 25 2010, 06:41 PM~18404923
> *naw, been real tired when I get off,
> *


yea yea yea :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by CADDY CREW+Aug 30 2010, 12:27 PM~18440167-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thanks :thumbsup:
> <!--QuoteBegin-64 CRAWLING_@Aug 30 2010, 02:27 PM~18441238
> *yea yea yea :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

i feel your pain homeboy, im just going to wait till it cools down to really hump on mine plus theres alote im still taking care of family wise


----------



## IN YA MOUF

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK+Aug 4 2010, 08:33 PM~18230105-->
> 
> 
> 
> Heres some pics I grabbed tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> im diggin the stance homie..
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-KAKALAK_@Aug 4 2010, 03:04 PM~18227332
> *had to get rid of those awful bullets, so I picked up these. still waiting on my chips
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


you ever get your chips?? i have a set of 5 i bought n never had a chance to install..


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING+Aug 30 2010, 10:24 PM~18445512-->
> 
> 
> 
> i feel your pain homeboy, im just going to wait till it cools down to really hump on mine plus theres alote im still taking care of family wise
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :yessad: I cant wait till it gets
> <!--QuoteBegin-IN YA MOUF_@Aug 30 2010, 10:57 PM~18445868
> *im diggin the stance homie..
> you ever get your chips?? i have a set of 5 i bought n never had a chance to install..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thanks, I got some chips coming from about 4 months ago :uh: How much are you looking for :wow:


----------



## azmobn06




----------



## majikmike0118

dew werk brotha!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## Chevy87

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Aug 4 2010, 05:33 PM~18230105
> *Heres some pics I grabbed tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks good homie


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by azmobn06+Aug 31 2010, 03:11 PM~18451437-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :worship: :worship: :worship:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 31 2010, 04:05 PM~18451923
> *dew werk brotha!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :cheesy:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Im trying to get back to busten ass on it
> <!--QuoteBegin-Chevy87_@Aug 31 2010, 04:45 PM~18452236
> *looks good homie
> *


:worship: Thanks Angelo


----------



## BORN2RHYDE818




----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by BORN2RHYDE818_@Sep 1 2010, 01:25 PM~18460321
> *
> *


I still got to get the chromed stripped off and then I will sent them to you


----------



## IN YA MOUF




----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Aug 31 2010, 08:10 PM~18455818
> *:worship: :worship: :worship:
> Im trying to get back to busten ass on it
> :worship: Thanks Angelo
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin: 

I may have other plans :happysad:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by IN YA MOUF+Sep 1 2010, 08:47 PM~18463721-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :nicoderm:
> <!--QuoteBegin-azmobn06_@Sep 1 2010, 09:08 PM~18463890
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> I may have other plans :happysad:
> *


:wow: :wow:


----------



## fool2

whats holding your front fillers on? dont they mount to the headlight bezels?


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

WHAT IT DEW!!!!!!!!


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Sep 2 2010, 05:31 AM~18468169
> *:nicoderm:
> 
> :wow:  :wow:
> *


 :happysad:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by fool2+Sep 2 2010, 09:35 PM~18473731-->
> 
> 
> 
> whats holding your front fillers on? dont they mount to the headlight bezels?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the same screws that screw into the bezels on the backside. I just didnt put them on yet cause I will painting soon hopefully
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by 64 [email protected] 2 2010, 10:17 PM~18474116
> *WHAT IT DEW!!!!!!!!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :wave:
> <!--QuoteBegin-azmobn06_@Sep 2 2010, 11:39 PM~18474898
> *:happysad:
> *


:wave:


----------



## majikmike0118

pics!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by majikmike0118_@Sep 3 2010, 12:42 PM~18479487
> *pics!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :cheesy:
> *


X2 :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by majikmike0118+Sep 3 2010, 03:42 PM~18479487-->
> 
> 
> 
> pics!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :cheesy:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-azmobn06_@Sep 3 2010, 04:53 PM~18480031
> *X2 :biggrin:
> *




:wow: x2


----------



## regalman806

hellz ya!!! lookin good bro!!!

:h5:


----------



## IN YA MOUF

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Sep 3 2010, 10:23 PM~18482153
> *:wow: x2
> *


 :happysad:


----------



## azmobn06




----------



## KAKALAK

I started putting the dash back togther and installed the 90's grill :cheesy:


----------



## 79 cutty




----------



## azmobn06

:biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty+Sep 7 2010, 12:00 PM~18505620-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-azmobn06_@Sep 7 2010, 10:07 PM~18510406
> *:biggrin:
> *




:biggrin:


----------



## LacN_Thru

:run:


----------



## Psycho631

uffin:


----------



## KAKALAK

Got out in the garage today and began closing up the molding holes in the 90's rear fillers


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

:cheesy:


----------



## fool2

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Sep 11 2010, 07:41 PM~18544301
> *Got out in the garage today and began closing up the molding holes in the 90's rear fillers
> *


how you gonna mount the moldings then :cheesy:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

HE AINT :wow:


----------



## azmobn06

:0


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING+Sep 12 2010, 01:13 AM~18544880-->
> 
> 
> 
> :cheesy:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :0
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 12 2010, 01:35 AM~18545026
> *how you gonna mount the moldings then :cheesy:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> that the point :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by 64 [email protected] 12 2010, 01:37 AM~18545038
> *HE AINT :wow:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :0:werd:
> <!--QuoteBegin-azmobn06_@Sep 12 2010, 12:17 PM~18546762
> *:0
> *


:0


----------



## KAKALAK

:cheesy:


----------



## KAKALAK

:cheesy:


----------



## KAKALAK

trying to get to a new page :cheesy:


----------



## KAKALAK

:cheesy:


----------



## KAKALAK

well got some work done today

Went from this........











to this....... Came out good. I dont know if I was using the right pieces, but I had to do some modifing to get them to work. I started off by drilling the old switch plates out and then reset them in the burl wood pieces. I cut some screws down in length and epoxied them in the holes which were over sized.


----------



## KAKALAK

Also did this to the molding holes. I shaped the holes like a "V" and then placd the 2 part urethane epoxy shit. I still need to sand it down and buy some filer for urethane and then put on a skim coat.


----------



## KAKALAK

Started making the back pieces. After cutting one up I started thinking I should of cut it off on the end rather than the middle :dunno: Prolly wont matter though you'll see the splice either way. This process is slooooooooooooooow


----------



## Ri¢hy Ri¢h

where did you order your skirts from? my homie is buildin a 90'd out lak and was sick when i told him about you skirts!


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Ri¢hy Ri¢h_@Sep 14 2010, 01:22 AM~18561489
> *where did you order your skirts from? my homie is buildin a 90'd out lak and was sick when i told him about you skirts!
> 
> 
> *


Let me find the card and I'll get back at you


----------



## KAKALAK

Well I just found this and will give it a try :0 Its cool cause I have to change all the dash pieces to the burlwood so it ties together












http://www.autodirectsave.com/Dark-Burlwood-Vinyl-P423.aspx


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Sep 12 2010, 05:28 PM~18549278
> *trying to get to  a new page :cheesy:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

just ordered my pass door window seal should be here today. Also started installing the dew sweep on the pass side. :cheesy:


----------



## azmobn06




----------



## KAKALAK

Got the passenger window seal in, didnt get to the dew sweep, hopefully by friday I'll have it done :happysad:


----------



## KAKALAK

My passenger side window regulator had a bad kink in the band and wouldnt allow the window to roll down but half way. I got a regulator out of a 4 door 90 caddy but seen that the regulator shape is different then the 2 doors. So I just swapped the bands. The only thing bad is that the band is just a little short so the window sticks up about a 1/2" or so but its fixed so Im good. Plus I regreased the track........man what a difference that made.


----------



## Lyfaluxury

ttt for the homie with a great eye for detail!!!(don't ever look at my car again :roflmao: )j/k


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Lyfaluxury_@Sep 18 2010, 10:33 AM~18597319
> *ttt for the homie with a great eye for detail!!!(don't ever look at my car again :roflmao: )j/k
> *


Your lak is bangin bro..... Im trying to get on your level!! :yes:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

sup kak you aint bsn homie


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Sep 18 2010, 12:37 PM~18597785
> *sup kak you aint bsn homie
> *


----------



## KAKALAK

Well I got the dew sweep in on the passenger side , regreased the driver regulator and motor, replaced a switch in the center light console, and put everything back together :cheesy:


----------



## azmobn06




----------



## KAKALAK




----------



## KAKALAK

applied a skim coat of glaze over the areas where the trim holes were. no pics :dunno: sanded...... sanded some more....... then sanded somemore


----------



## LacN_Thru




----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Sep 21 2010, 08:42 PM~18627683
> *applied a skim coat of glaze over the areas where the trim holes were. no pics :dunno: sanded...... sanded some more....... then sanded somemore
> *


....sand anymore? :biggrin:


----------



## regalman806




----------



## azmobn06




----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by azmobn06+Sep 23 2010, 03:58 PM~18643562-->
> 
> 
> 
> ....sand anymore? :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> still sanding bro
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 24 2010, 12:14 AM~18648115
> *
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> your avi is tooooo sexy :happysad:
> <!--QuoteBegin-azmobn06_@Sep 25 2010, 12:14 AM~18656238
> *
> *


:nicoderm:


----------



## regalman806

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Sep 25 2010, 07:31 AM~18658005
> *your avi is tooooo sexy :happysad:
> 
> *



:boink:


----------



## LacN_Thru

:run:


----------



## KAKALAK

fixing the dings on the pass side today maybe pics tomorrow :dunno:


----------



## azmobn06




----------



## KAKALAK

Heres 2 pics on a piece I did to cover a bad spot in the dash...... it beats replacing it. Im not done but you get the idea, I have to finish it by saturday cause it will be getting painted and airbrushed by a club member 














I have to trim the vinyl on tha dash cause its peeling but it does sit level and caps it off.


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Sep 30 2010, 08:27 PM~18706647
> *well no pics of the dings but heres 2 on a piece I did to cover a bad spot in the dash...... it beats replacing it. Im not done but you get the idea, I have to finish it by saturday cause it will be getting painted and airbrushed by a club member
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have to trim the vinyl on tha dash cause its peeling but it does sit level and caps it off.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice, always coming up with new ideas


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Oct 1 2010, 02:36 PM~18711618
> *Nice, always coming up with new ideas
> *


Thanks bro, I was trying like hell to avoid pulling the dash :happysad: I cast it in the caddy and saran wrapped everything to avoid the drips :cheesy:


----------



## KAKALAK

well here are the dings and what ever, already filling and blocking the repair areas preparing for 2K, then its blocking again 






































Im shaving the pegs cause I recently aquired a 90's chrome trunk spear


----------



## plague

NICE


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

x2 homie :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06




----------



## crucialjp

Do work homie :thumbsup:


----------



## KAKALAK

thanks guys, coated everything with 2k, spraying guide coat this morning and blocking again after wifey goes to work


----------



## BORN2RHYDE818

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Oct 1 2010, 05:46 PM~18714353
> *well here are the dings and what ever, already filling and blocking the repair areas preparing for 2K, then its blocking again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im shaving the pegs cause I recently aquired a 90's chrome trunk spear
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

Okay finished the body work and handed it off last night, and damn what do you know hes got it done already :wow: :wow: :worship:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

:wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Oct 3 2010, 10:19 AM~18723806
> *Okay finished the body work and handed it off last night, and damn what do you know hes got it done already :wow:  :wow: :worship:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Looking nice!


----------



## KAKALAK

More body work today and replumbed my back pump due to a leaking 3/8's check valve. Threw in a parker and changed the manifold to suit the 1/2" parker check :cheesy:


----------



## azmobn06




----------



## LacN_Thru

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK+Oct 1 2010, 06:46 PM~18714353-->
> 
> 
> 
> well here are the dings and what ever, already filling and blocking the repair areas preparing for 2K, then its blocking again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im shaving the pegs cause I recently aquired a 90's chrome trunk spear
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Puttin in werk :cheesy: :yes:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-KAKALAK_@Oct 3 2010, 11:19 AM~18723806
> *Okay finished the body work and handed it off last night, and damn what do you know hes got it done already :wow:  :wow: :worship:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Came out nice homie :thumbsup:

Now we need pics of it mounted :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

yeah I got to arrange a time to pick it up. Also Im going to get him to do all my wood trim instead of going the burlwood route


----------



## KAKALAK

Well Im might be getting a different hood, I tried to get the dents out from the hood jacked up from a previous owner.  But the hood is free from High Hitter Hydraulics. Plus its from a fleetwood, so I might be installing the trims :dunno:


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Oct 5 2010, 01:33 PM~18742302
> *Well Im might be getting a different hood, I tried to get the dents out from the hood jacked up from a previous owner.   But the hood is free from High Hitter Hydraulics. Plus its from a fleetwood, so I might be installing the trims :dunno:
> *


Right on....


----------



## Coast 2 Coast

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Oct 3 2010, 01:19 PM~18723806
> *Okay finished the body work and handed it off last night, and damn what do you know hes got it done already :wow:  :wow: :worship:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


did majik do this? shit looks nice homie


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Coast 2 Coast_@Oct 5 2010, 07:10 PM~18743686
> *did majik do this? shit looks nice homie
> *


El Chingon bro, the rest of my wood paneling is getting done too.


----------



## Coast 2 Coast

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Oct 5 2010, 08:09 PM~18744097
> *El Chingon bro, the rest of my wood paneling is getting done too.
> *


true..... shit is hot, my next ride is gonna get some air brushing done to it just gotta get rid of this lac first


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863

:wave:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING




----------



## Classic Customs

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Oct 3 2010, 10:19 AM~18723806
> *Okay finished the body work and handed it off last night, and damn what do you know hes got it done already :wow:  :wow: :worship:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn!


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Coast 2 Coast+Oct 5 2010, 08:18 PM~18744171-->
> 
> 
> 
> true..... shit is hot, my next ride is gonna get some air brushing done to it just gotta get rid of this lac first
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thanks bro  whats next on the vehicle wish list for you? :wow:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by ELMAÑ[email protected] 5 2010, 10:42 PM~18745778
> *:wave:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :scrutinize:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by 64 [email protected] 6 2010, 01:06 AM~18747481
> *
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :nicoderm:
> <!--QuoteBegin-Classic Customs_@Oct 6 2010, 06:08 AM~18748691
> *damn!
> *


:wow: :nicoderm:


----------



## Coast 2 Coast

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Oct 6 2010, 08:24 AM~18748975
> *thanks bro  whats next on the vehicle wish list for you? :wow:
> 
> *


gonna switch this one up and get a lincoln tc....straight low n slow


----------



## KAKALAK

got the 90's trunk spear in today, drilled the holes and mounted



















And been working on the wiring for this pull down motor, its a three wire motor with a different year models wiring, shit took awhile to figure out :uh: But I got it now, so its on to start mounting the plate :cheesy:


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Oct 6 2010, 08:45 PM~18756104
> *got the 90's trunk spear in today, drilled the holes and mounted
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And been working on the wiring for this pull down motor, its a three wire motor with a different year models wiring, shit took awhile to figure out :uh: But I got it now, so its on to start mounting the plate :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## KAKALAK

back to work on it friday :cheesy:


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Oct 7 2010, 07:43 PM~18763529
> *back to work on it friday :cheesy:
> *


----------



## crucialjp

ttt


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by azmobn06+Oct 8 2010, 12:39 AM~18764397-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :h5:
> <!--QuoteBegin-crucialjp_@Oct 8 2010, 10:28 AM~18765780
> *ttt
> *


:h5:


----------



## 81 cutdog

cant wait to see it finished


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by 81 cutdog_@Oct 8 2010, 05:36 PM~18768162
> * cant wait to see it finished
> *


:h5:


----------



## 26jd

bro car is gonna come out looking GOOD airbrush piece is nice :biggrin: gotta get some toooo


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by 26jd_@Oct 9 2010, 01:25 AM~18770801
> *bro car is gonna come out looking GOOD  airbrush piece is nice  :biggrin: gotta get some toooo
> *


you better put the airbrushing on hold for that chromed out under carraige requirement so you can ride with the GT :0 :biggrin:


----------



## 26jd

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Oct 9 2010, 02:40 PM~18773205
> *you better put the airbrushing on hold for that chromed out under carraige requirement so you can ride with the GT :0  :biggrin:
> *


pinche kak lol thats the less thing homie when we goin crusin its me javier homie da one wit da lincoln :angry:  :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by 26jd_@Oct 9 2010, 09:12 PM~18773965
> *pinche  kak  lol      thats the less  thing homie when we goin crusin its me javier homie da one wit da lincoln  :angry:    :biggrin:
> *


:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06




----------



## azmobn06

:biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

had to go to the junk yard and get another pull down motor.... I took it apart and lost one of the brush springs :uh: Still trying to get this thing to operate right :around:


----------



## LacN_Thru

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Oct 13 2010, 06:22 AM~18797616
> *had to go to the junk yard and get another pull down motor.... I took it apart and lost one of the brush springs :uh: Still trying to get this thing to operate right :around:
> *


 :0 
That's something I'd like to fix on my caddy


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by LacN_Thru_@Oct 13 2010, 06:57 PM~18802162
> *:0
> That's something I'd like to fix on my caddy
> *


let me ask you this, did that switch on the top of the pull down motor cut off the power to the motor completely or to just one of the functions (up/down)?? My switch turns off the power completly... the motor wont operate cause that switch is pushed


----------



## LacN_Thru

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Oct 13 2010, 06:11 PM~18802792
> *let me ask you this, did that switch on the top of the pull down motor cut off the power to the motor completely or to just one of the functions (up/down)?? My switch turns off the power completly... the motor wont operate cause that switch is pushed
> *


:dunno:
It never worked when I got the car 4 YEARS ago :happysad: 

That sounds fucked up though :wow: 
Let me know when you figure it out so I can tackle mine :cheesy:


----------



## azmobn06




----------



## majikmike0118




----------



## azmobn06

:biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

Dropped off all my inner wood paneling trim pieces to get air brushed :wow: 

Aquired another hood in way better shape also, sanding it right now :cheesy:


----------



## CUTTY LOKO 83

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Aug 4 2010, 06:33 PM~18230105
> *Heres some pics I grabbed tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## LacN_Thru

:run:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by LacN_Thru_@Oct 19 2010, 02:41 AM~18848589
> *:run:
> *


x2 :run:


----------



## Classic Customs

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Oct 17 2010, 11:50 AM~18833461
> *Dropped off all my inner wood paneling trim pieces to get air brushed :wow:
> 
> Aquired another hood in way better shape also, sanding it right now :cheesy:
> *



details. im usually not a fan of airbrush. but lovin what you already had done. that shits dope.


----------



## GONE TIP'N

Nice Lac :thumbsup:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Classic Customs+Oct 19 2010, 06:38 AM~18849060-->
> 
> 
> 
> details. im usually not a fan of airbrush. but lovin what you already had done. that shits dope.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I guess its like tattoos.... they are addicting Ive heard :dunno: It was easier doing the air brushing than trying to lay burlwood laminate over the 80's wood grain :yessad:
> <!--QuoteBegin-Dat fool Juan_@Oct 19 2010, 08:23 AM~18849197
> *Nice Lac :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks bro!


----------



## DUVAL

progres pics


----------



## KAKALAK

Heres all my wood trim removed and is now at the mans house getting wet :cheesy: (no ****) :biggrin: 











My hood that I got at a hook up from Ruben at High Hitters Hydraulics  Started fixing the minor dings.



















Removed the driver side coupe molding and began sizing up the window swap. I have to weld a 2" metal strip to the coupe window frame so the plastic frame has something to mount too. Im going to try and start tomorrow on the welding, bad thing is I have to mount the windows temporaily until the top gets done.


----------



## BORN2RHYDE818

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Oct 19 2010, 09:28 PM~18856941
> *Heres all my wood trim removed and is now at the mans house getting wet :cheesy: (no ****) :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My hood that I got at a hook up from Ruben at High Hitters Hydraulics   Started fixing the minor dings.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Removed the driver side coupe molding and began sizing up the window swap. I have to weld a 2" metal strip to the coupe window frame so the plastic frame has something to mount too. Im going to try and start tomorrow on the welding, bad thing is I have to mount the windows temporaily until the top gets done.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn i hate sanding filler and primer  , but the end results are worth it :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by BORN2RHYDE818_@Oct 20 2010, 06:01 PM~18862603
> *damn i hate sanding filler and primer  , but the end results are worth it :biggrin:
> *


man tell me about it :yessad: :thumbsdown:


----------



## fleetwoodpimpin

im not sure if u know it or not homie, but u got to cut that driprail back also. i converted my coupe just a couple monthes back


----------



## LacN_Thru

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Oct 19 2010, 10:28 PM~18856941
> *Heres all my wood trim removed and is now at the mans house getting wet :cheesy: (no ****) :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My hood that I got at a hook up from Ruben at High Hitters Hydraulics   Started fixing the minor dings.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Removed the driver side coupe molding and began sizing up the window swap. I have to weld a 2" metal strip to the coupe window frame so the plastic frame has something to mount too. Im going to try and start tomorrow on the welding, bad thing is I have to mount the windows temporaily until the top gets done.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice, I can't wait to see the fleet window conversion, never seen pics from start to end :thumbsup:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

:cheesy:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodpimpin_@Oct 20 2010, 08:57 PM~18864245
> *im not sure if u know it or not homie, but u got to cut that driprail back also. i converted my coupe just a couple monthes back
> *


yeah that was just a pic to show what it looked like. I did the fab work tonight. Pics in a little while.


----------



## KAKALAK

here is the metal getting welded in



















applied the primer, brushed it on cause it was 1A and too late to start the compressor :happysad:


----------



## CUZICAN

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Oct 19 2010, 09:28 PM~18856941
> *Heres all my wood trim removed and is now at the mans house getting wet :cheesy: (no ****) :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My hood that I got at a hook up from Ruben at High Hitters Hydraulics   Started fixing the minor dings.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Removed the driver side coupe molding and began sizing up the window swap. I have to weld a 2" metal strip to the coupe window frame so the plastic frame has something to mount too. Im going to try and start tomorrow on the welding, bad thing is I have to mount the windows temporaily until the top gets done.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Progress is a beautiful thing  Thanks for the motivation


----------



## CUZICAN

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Oct 19 2010, 09:28 PM~18856941
> *Heres all my wood trim removed and is now at the mans house getting wet :cheesy: (no ****) :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My hood that I got at a hook up from Ruben at High Hitters Hydraulics   Started fixing the minor dings.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Removed the driver side coupe molding and began sizing up the window swap. I have to weld a 2" metal strip to the coupe window frame so the plastic frame has something to mount too. Im going to try and start tomorrow on the welding, bad thing is I have to mount the windows temporaily until the top gets done.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Progress is a beautiful thing  Thanks for the motivation


----------



## S.T.C.C.760

:nicoderm: cadilakk loking good homie TTT fot the "carolina edition"


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by CUZICAN+Oct 21 2010, 01:55 AM~18867431-->
> 
> 
> 
> Progress is a beautiful thing   Thanks for the motivation
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 21 2010, 01:57 AM~18867439
> *Progress is a beautiful thing   Thanks for the motivation
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And thank you for the double post :biggrin: :biggrin:
> <!--QuoteBegin-S.T.C.C.760_@Oct 21 2010, 02:13 AM~18867559
> *:nicoderm: cadilakk loking good homie  TTT fot the "carolina edition"
> *



:nicoderm: Thanks bro


----------



## majikmike0118

looking good brother even the detail in your "street car" is amazing!!!!!!!!!!!
:cliff note: you one anal bastard!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by majikmike0118_@Oct 21 2010, 08:43 AM~18868710
> *looking good brother even the detail in your "street car" is amazing!!!!!!!!!!!
> :cliff note: you one anal bastard!!!! :biggrin:
> *


thanks bro, Its like a curse though, Im trying to loosen up (no ****) but its hard (no ****) :biggrin: 


i think their might be a name for this illness :dunno:

ADD on the cutty :rofl: :rofl: 

and I dont know the one for the caddy build :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## fleetwoodpimpin

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Oct 20 2010, 10:09 PM~18865090
> *yeah that was just a pic to show what it looked like. I did the fab work tonight. Pics in a little while.
> *


looks good bro. i got all measurments you need before you set the shells in place. if you dont got em already


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodpimpin_@Oct 21 2010, 09:26 AM~18868876
> *looks good bro. i got all measurments you need before you set the shells in place. if you dont got em already
> *


thanks bro I got them, Im still debating on adding the strip at the bottom. I was thinking on screwing/ riviting the bottom in. It should be secured enough.


----------



## azmobn06

:cheesy: 

Looking good!!

Making good progress...Im just making more progress on the amount of Coronas i'm drinking on the weekends :biggrin:


----------



## MAAANDO

Wassup you in-bred muthufucka! :wave:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by azmobn06+Oct 21 2010, 06:07 PM~18872813-->
> 
> 
> 
> :cheesy:
> 
> Looking good!!
> 
> Making good progress...Im just making more progress on the amount of Coronas i'm drinking on the weekends :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thanks bro :happysad:
> <!--QuoteBegin-MAAANDO_@Oct 21 2010, 06:42 PM~18873086
> *Wassup you in-bred muthufucka! :wave:
> *


:wave: you river swimming mesicant of mexican decent person you :ugh: :cheesy:


----------



## MAAANDO

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Oct 22 2010, 07:42 AM~18878196
> *thanks bro :happysad:
> :wave: you river swimming mesicant of mexican decent person you :ugh: :cheesy:
> *


I got the 4 back.


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Oct 22 2010, 12:56 PM~18879901
> *I got the 4 back.
> *


:dunno: did you lose it on pawn or something :dunno: :wow:


----------



## MAAANDO

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Oct 22 2010, 02:14 PM~18880442
> *:dunno: did you lose it on pawn or something :dunno: :wow:
> *


no not really.


----------



## cripn8ez

YO HOMIE JUST FOUND THIS TOPIC DAM U AINT BULLSHITIN MAKE IT HAPPEN BRO LOOKIN REAL GOOD......

T
T
T

FOR A RIDER


----------



## azmobn06




----------



## MAAANDO

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Oct 22 2010, 02:48 PM~18880691
> *YO HOMIE JUST FOUND THIS TOPIC DAM U AINT BULLSHITIN MAKE IT HAPPEN BRO LOOKIN REAL GOOD......
> 
> T
> T
> T
> 
> FOR A RIDER
> *


Yeah it will only take him 4 years to finish the body work.


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Oct 22 2010, 02:42 PM~18880650
> *no not really.
> *


just playing bro, glad you got it back :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez+Oct 22 2010, 02:48 PM~18880691-->
> 
> 
> 
> YO HOMIE JUST FOUND THIS TOPIC DAM U AINT BULLSHITIN MAKE IT HAPPEN BRO LOOKIN REAL GOOD......
> 
> T
> T
> T
> 
> FOR A RIDER
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks bro, we do what we can with what we have :yes:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 22 2010, 03:03 PM~18880772
> *
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :nicoderm:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-MAAANDO_@Oct 22 2010, 03:52 PM~18881185
> *Yeah it will only take him 4 years to finish the body work.
> *


actually I subcontracted the work out to your brother phil gorden :0


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

Doin that shit right man....Looks good


----------



## KAKALAK

wen to the yard today and found a 80 something olds coupe. It was a full size car and grabbed the trims that you see when you open the door on the vinyl side..... just incase I cant get them from a fleetwood :cheesy:


----------



## cripn8ez

> Thanks bro, we do what we can with what we have :yes:
> 
> I FEEL YA SAME HERE MAN TRYIN TO STAY ABOVE WATER


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Oct 22 2010, 07:28 PM~18883060
> *I FEEL YA SAME HERE MAN TRYIN TO STAY ABOVE WATER
> *


well be careful bro, the waters are deep as they are dangerous


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Oct 22 2010, 07:52 PM~18883212
> *well be careful bro, the waters are deep as they are dangerous
> *



LOL YEP LOOK UP AT MY SIG LOL IVE HEARD THAT B4? HAHA


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Oct 22 2010, 08:00 PM~18883270
> *LOL YEP LOOK UP AT MY SIG LOL IVE HEARD THAT B4? HAHA
> *


:yes: :yes: I said that cause of your signature :biggrin:


----------



## MAAANDO

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Oct 22 2010, 06:02 PM~18882426
> *Thanks bro, we do what we can with what we have :yes:
> 
> :nicoderm:
> actually I subcontracted the work out to your brother phil gorden :0
> *



 :machinegun: :nono: :buttkick: :squint:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Oct 23 2010, 12:06 AM~18885067
> *  :machinegun:  :nono:  :buttkick:  :squint:
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06

> Thanks bro, we do what we can with what we have :yes:
> 
> 
> 
> Very true  :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

Well got both the fleetwood quarter window frames installed. Im not putting the glass in yet cause it will hopefully be getting the canvas roof installed. Currently riviting the vinyl plastic piece on the back window.


----------



## malomonte




----------



## pedritooro

Looks Good!


----------



## azmobn06




----------



## LacN_Thru

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Oct 23 2010, 06:06 PM~18889745
> *Well got both the fleetwood quarter window frames installed. Im not putting the glass in yet cause it will hopefully be getting the canvas roof installed. Currently riviting the vinyl plastic piece on the back window.
> *


 :0


----------



## KAKALAK

Installed a gasket maker and rivited the holes up in the roof from the old coupe vinyl top. Also cut out the passenger door board and installed the speaker pods. Hopefully today I'll mar-glass the quarter window frames to hide the seem.


----------



## 4DA702




----------



## KAKALAK

started mar glassing the findow frames to get them in line with the body and close the gap. The factory used a seam sealer so I know the mar glass will be better.


----------



## majikmike0118

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Oct 26 2010, 07:19 AM~18910293
> *started mar glassing the findow frames to get them in line with the body and close the gap. The factory used a seam sealer so I know the mar glass will be better.
> *



post some damn pics!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

Pics tonight or tomorrow majik. I glassed in the shells should finish tonight :drama:


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by majikmike0118_@Oct 26 2010, 05:35 AM~18910435
> *post some damn pics!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :wow:  :biggrin:
> *


X2!


----------



## KAKALAK

well here they are, I didnt get them smoothed as if they were getting painted but I think its good enough to put 1/4" foam and canvas on :dunno:


----------



## LacN_Thru

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Oct 26 2010, 07:38 PM~18916370
> *well here they are, I didnt get them smoothed as if they were getting painted but I think its good enough to put 1/4" foam and canvas on :dunno:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Should be fine, the 1/4" landau foam used for tops can be sanded to be smooth if it isn't perfectly smooth. Looks good :thumbsup:


----------



## majikmike0118

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Oct 26 2010, 09:38 PM~18916370
> *well here they are, I didnt get them smoothed as if they were getting painted but I think its good enough to put 1/4" foam and canvas on :dunno:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



looks great brotha!!!!!!!!!! keep up the great work!!!!!!!!!!!  ima drop my bubble off to ya !!!! :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by LacN_Thru_@Oct 26 2010, 10:25 PM~18916849
> *Should be fine, the 1/4" landau foam used for tops can be sanded to be smooth if it isn't perfectly smooth. Looks good :thumbsup:
> *


thats what I figured, Im going to take it by the top shop and let him look at iot so if it aint good enought I can fix it rather than get hit with his fees hno:


> _Originally posted by majikmike0118_@Oct 27 2010, 07:16 AM~18920157
> *looks great brotha!!!!!!!!!! keep up the great work!!!!!!!!!!!  ima drop my bubble off to ya !!!! :biggrin:
> *


:0


----------



## majikmike0118

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Oct 27 2010, 07:24 AM~18920171
> *thats what I figured, Im going to take it by the top shop and let him look at iot so if it aint good enought I can fix it rather than get hit with his fees hno:
> 
> :0
> *


smart thinkin gotta get it done with as lil money as possible!!!!!!!!!!! :happysad:


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Oct 26 2010, 06:38 PM~18916370
> *well here they are, I didnt get them smoothed as if they were getting painted but I think its good enough to put 1/4" foam and canvas on :dunno:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Dam, that looks good!!


----------



## KAKALAK

the pic makes it look better than it is :happysad: thanks for the compliments :happysad:


----------



## LacN_Thru

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Oct 27 2010, 05:24 AM~18920171
> *thats what I figured, Im going to take it by the top shop and let him look at iot so if it aint good enought I can fix it rather than get hit with his fees hno:
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## majikmike0118

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Oct 27 2010, 12:17 PM~18921476
> *the pic makes it look better than it is :happysad: thanks for the compliments  :happysad:
> *


it would look great if you bodyworked it to perfection and painted the roof and patterned that whore out!!!!!!!!!!!!!  i know someone who can help with that process!!!!!!!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by majikmike0118_@Oct 28 2010, 08:37 AM~18929264
> *it would look great if you bodyworked it to perfection and painted the roof and patterned that whore out!!!!!!!!!!!!!  i know someone who can help with that process!!!!!!!!!! :cheesy:
> *


:0 yeah that would be cool but I love the tops done. It adds that elegant touch on it :dunno: But I am thinking of getting the roof patterned from the front window back to the canvas portion. I will be needing that someone when I paint the cutty's firewall though :cheesy:


----------



## MAAANDO

:uh:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Oct 28 2010, 12:04 PM~18930340
> *:uh:
> *


go take pics :uh:


----------



## majikmike0118

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Oct 28 2010, 12:28 PM~18930494
> *go take pics :uh:
> *


 :happysad: now play nice girls!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06




----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by majikmike0118_@Oct 28 2010, 08:35 PM~18934316
> *:happysad: now play nice girls!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


she started it :angry:


----------



## majikmike0118

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Oct 29 2010, 12:05 AM~18936455
> *she started it :angry:
> *


 :biggrin: dew werk son!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MAAANDO

> _Originally posted by majikmike0118_@Oct 29 2010, 08:36 AM~18938569
> *:biggrin: dew werk son!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


Yes go and sand some more bondo! :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

puttin in work! :h5:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by majikmike0118+Oct 29 2010, 08:36 AM~18938569-->
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin: dew werk son!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 29 2010, 08:42 AM~18938584
> *Yes go and sand some more bondo! :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :cheesy:
> <!--QuoteBegin-NY-BOSSMAN_@Oct 29 2010, 10:19 AM~18938949
> *puttin in work!  :h5:
> *


----------



## KAKALAK

doing this right now..... since Im running LED's in the opera lights the bulb socket is not needed. Plus I did not want a big ass holes in my roof. I ground the back of the opera light frames down so they will flush mount. here they are mounted.... 2 holes for the screws and one 1/8" hole for the power wires.


----------



## KAKALAK

heres one side


----------



## majikmike0118

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Oct 30 2010, 12:44 AM~18944650
> *heres one side
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


those mother fokkers look like flouerescent shop lights!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1




----------



## LacN_Thru

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Oct 29 2010, 10:44 PM~18944650
> *heres one side
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Those bitches are bright as fuck :wow:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by majikmike0118+Oct 30 2010, 05:33 PM~18948152-->
> 
> 
> 
> those mother fokkers look like flouerescent shop lights!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think its the camera that makes them look so bright, But its nice clean white light...... Its better than having the og bulbs in it.
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Mr.GreenEyes [email protected] 30 2010, 06:04 PM~18948291
> *
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :nicoderm:
> <!--QuoteBegin-LacN_Thru_@Oct 30 2010, 10:59 PM~18949638
> *Those bitches are bright as fuck :wow:
> *


Its just the camera, althought they do look as bright as the limos that have the opera lights.


----------



## CADDY CREW

> _Originally posted by CADDY CREW+Aug 30 2010, 09:27 AM~18440167-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-KAKALAK_@Sep 14 2010, 09:27 AM~18563976
> *Well I just found this and will give it a try :0 Its cool cause I have to change all the dash pieces to the burlwood so it ties together
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.autodirectsave.com/Dark-Burlwood-Vinyl-P423.aspx
> *


whud up homie? on a scale from 1-10 how close does the blurwood vinyl match the 90 wood? i thought about doing it to, but only for the rear ash tray trim.


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by CADDY CREW_@Oct 31 2010, 11:11 AM~18951530
> *whud up homie? on a scale from 1-10 how close does the blurwood vinyl match the 90 wood? i thought about doing it to, but only for the rear ash tray trim.
> *


I dont know I decided to have everything airbrushed. But that vinyl looks good, bad thing is the vinyl maybe lighter or darker than the 90 burlwood. But since your doing the rear ash tray trim I wouldnt worry about it. I would do it if I were you. 

I didnt cause Im not doing the full 90 swap, so I had all the og maple to cover up :thumbsdown: Air brushing came out easier :biggrin:


----------



## CADDY CREW

most likely gonna cut the 90 trim. i'll cut it @ the back edge, see how it comes out, thanks homie. take care :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

both lights installed and are bright :wow:


----------



## LacN_Thru

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Oct 31 2010, 06:50 AM~18951253
> *Its just the camera, althought they do look as bright as the limos that have the opera lights.
> *


  
I'll be referring back to your thread when I get around to fixing mine, they don't work anymore  .


----------



## ROCK OUT

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Oct 29 2010, 08:44 PM~18944650
> *heres one side
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


sweet idea, is that a lil LED strip inside or one of those LED bulbs


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by LacN_Thru+Nov 1 2010, 08:40 PM~18961298-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll be referring back to your thread when I get around to fixing mine, they don't work anymore   .
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-LOCO 78_@Nov 1 2010, 09:21 PM~18961615
> *sweet idea, is that a lil LED strip inside or one of those LED bulbs
> *


yeah its the strips..... from the left over pieces I had when I did the tail light markers, I had to solder new wires on them but for 25 bucks had enough to do 4 light assemblies. Seemed like a good deal


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Oct 29 2010, 09:44 PM~18944650
> *heres one side
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Nice!


----------



## 4DA702

> _Originally posted by CADDY CREW_@Oct 31 2010, 08:11 AM~18951530
> *whud up homie? on a scale from 1-10 how close does the blurwood vinyl match the 90 wood? i thought about doing it to, but only for the rear ash tray trim.
> *


I bought that. dont waste your time or money. Its darker and looks like shit when its done. what i did is i bought a burlwood skin for a laptop after i bought one for my ipod. its a closer match. when i hold my vinyl rear to the og front u can baaarely tell the difference  :biggrin: 

hope this helps!


----------



## CADDY CREW

> _Originally posted by 4DA702_@Nov 1 2010, 09:57 PM~18963924
> *I bought that. dont waste your time or money. Its darker and looks like shit when its done. what i did is i bought a burlwood skin for a laptop after i bought one for my ipod. its a closer match. when i hold my vinyl rear to the og front u can baaarely tell the difference    :biggrin:
> 
> hope this helps!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Classic Customs

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Nov 1 2010, 09:56 PM~18963918
> *Nice!
> *


x2


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Classic Customs_@Nov 2 2010, 02:57 PM~18967798
> *x2
> *


:wow: :run:


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Nov 2 2010, 04:00 PM~18969444
> *:wow: :run:
> *


  :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Nov 3 2010, 12:41 AM~18972456
> *  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


:nicoderm:


----------



## majikmike0118

lookin good charlay!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Nov 3 2010, 08:04 AM~18974402
> *:nicoderm:
> *


----------



## ROCK OUT

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Nov 1 2010, 08:11 PM~18963408
> *
> 
> yeah its the strips..... from the left over pieces I had when I did the tail light markers, I had to solder new wires on them but for 25 bucks had enough to do 4 light assemblies. Seemed like a good deal
> *


sounds like a deal :cheesy: were did you get the lil led strips?


----------



## DUVAL

WTF


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by LOCO 78_@Nov 4 2010, 05:34 PM~18986062
> *sounds like a deal :cheesy:  were did you get the lil led strips?
> *


from advanced auto


----------



## HYDRO 64

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Aug 4 2010, 05:33 PM~18230105
> *Heres some pics I grabbed tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Yo That Lac Looks Nice Man....


----------



## HYDRO 64

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Oct 29 2010, 09:44 PM~18944650
> *heres one side
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


That's Sick Bro.......Nice Work!!!!! :wow: :wow:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by HYDRO 64+Nov 5 2010, 10:57 AM~18993042-->
> 
> 
> 
> Yo That Lac Looks Nice Man....
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-HYDRO 64_@Nov 5 2010, 11:15 AM~18993196
> *That's Sick Bro.......Nice Work!!!!! :wow:  :wow:
> *



Thanks bro :h5:


----------



## benz88




----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## KAKALAK

Thanks fellas :happysad: 


Only thing I got done tonight was aligned the hood, that shit was time consuming


----------



## benz88

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Nov 5 2010, 08:30 PM~18997276
> *Thanks fellas :happysad:
> Only thing I got done tonight was aligned the hood, that shit was time consuming
> *


I hate aligning hoods and trunks. or any bodypanel. It sucks.


----------



## BORN2RHYDE818

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Nov 5 2010, 06:30 PM~18997276
> *Thanks fellas :happysad:
> Only thing I got done tonight was aligned the hood, that shit was time consuming
> *


 :yessad:


----------



## cd blazin

> _Originally posted by benz88_@Nov 6 2010, 01:11 AM~18999516
> *I hate aligning hoods and trunks. or any bodypanel. It sucks.
> *


aligning body panels is like trying to figure out a rubicks cube! sometimes you got to walk away and come back to it!


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by benz88+Nov 6 2010, 03:11 AM~18999516-->
> 
> 
> 
> I hate aligning hoods and trunks. or any bodypanel. It sucks.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 6 2010, 01:10 PM~19000963
> *:yessad:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-cd blazin_@Nov 6 2010, 02:52 PM~19001474
> *aligning body panels is like trying to figure out a rubicks cube! sometimes you got to walk away and come back to it!
> *



I see I brought up a sore subject :rofl: I got it fixed so that was time well spent


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Nov 5 2010, 06:30 PM~18997276
> *Thanks fellas :happysad:
> Only thing I got done tonight was aligned the hood, that shit was time consuming
> *


----------



## KAKALAK

didnt get to prime yesterday but got one side sanded, this car has got 3 coats of paint on it, not including sealers. Will hopefully spray today


----------



## majikmike0118

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Nov 7 2010, 11:03 AM~19006619
> *didnt get to prime yesterday but got one side sanded, this car has got 3 coats of paint on it, not including sealers. Will hopefully spray today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


always fun just wait till one of those maaco paintjobs on there wrinkles on you!!!!!!!  you gonna be like wtf!!!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## LacN_Thru

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Nov 7 2010, 09:03 AM~19006619
> *didnt get to prime yesterday but got one side sanded, this car has got 3 coats of paint on it, not including sealers. Will hopefully spray today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy: :drama:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by majikmike0118_@Nov 7 2010, 01:08 PM~19007162
> *always fun just wait till one of those maaco paintjobs on there wrinkles on you!!!!!!!  you gonna be like wtf!!!!!! :cheesy:
> *


:rofl: It came with one of the reciepts too :rofl: Hopefully If its sealed the new paint will last a couple years :happysad: at least till I get the cutty painted :scrutinize:


----------



## KAKALAK

Well its dark and got some runs but its getting done :happysad:


----------



## BORN2RHYDE818

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Nov 8 2010, 05:30 PM~19018985
> *Well its dark and got some runs but its getting done :happysad:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: hell yea!


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by BORN2RHYDE818_@Nov 8 2010, 09:32 PM~19019545
> *:thumbsup: hell yea!
> *


shit looks alot better one color, now for the other side hopefully I'll have it done by the weekend :happysad:


----------



## LacN_Thru

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Nov 8 2010, 08:06 PM~19019917
> *shit looks alot better one color, now for the other side hopefully I'll have it done by the weekend :happysad:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## azmobn06

it's coming along nice!


----------



## Junkshop pros

looking good homie :thumbsup: finally got mine in primer too


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by LacN_Thru+Nov 9 2010, 01:12 AM~19021770-->
> 
> 
> 
> :cheesy:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 9 2010, 05:06 PM~19026566
> *it's coming along nice!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thanks bro
> <!--QuoteBegin-Junkshop pros_@Nov 10 2010, 06:12 PM~19035500
> *looking good homie :thumbsup: finally got mine in primer too
> *



Yeah it looks alot better, the hoa should be happier :cheesy: now for the other side


----------



## azmobn06




----------



## CUZICAN

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Nov 8 2010, 05:30 PM~19018985
> *Well its dark and got some runs but its getting done :happysad:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



1 Step Closer


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by azmobn06+Nov 10 2010, 10:53 PM~19037749-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :nicoderm:
> <!--QuoteBegin-CUZICAN_@Nov 10 2010, 11:53 PM~19038338
> *1 Step Closer
> *


:yes:


----------



## 78monte85riviera

nice project homie didnt know u had a build up good luck wit it  :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06

:biggrin:


----------



## crucialjp

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Nov 8 2010, 06:30 PM~19018985
> *Well its dark and got some runs but its getting done :happysad:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Hell yeah :thumbsup:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by 78monte85riviera+Nov 11 2010, 12:41 AM~19038858-->
> 
> 
> 
> nice project homie didnt know u had a build up good luck wit it   :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 16 2010, 02:33 PM~19082296
> *  :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-crucialjp_@Nov 16 2010, 02:38 PM~19082344
> *Hell yeah :thumbsup:
> *



thanks fellas :happysad: I hope to resume sanding tomorrow on the pass side


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Nov 16 2010, 08:10 PM~19086974
> *thanks fellas :happysad:  I hope to resume sanding tomorrow on the pass side
> *


Cool, be sure to post pics


----------



## CADDY CREW

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Nov 8 2010, 05:30 PM~19018985
> *Well its dark and got some runs but its getting done :happysad:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 doin it homie.... :thumbsup:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Nov 8 2010, 08:30 PM~19018985
> *Well its dark and got some runs but its getting done :happysad:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## KAKALAK

did get to sand, tomorrow will hopefully prime it.


----------



## KAKALAK

pics after awhile :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Nov 18 2010, 06:04 PM~19104802
> *pics after awhile :biggrin:
> *


waiting


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Nov 18 2010, 10:03 PM~19105263
> *waiting
> *



:happysad:


after 1st coat, I also copped the new HF 47016 HVLP Gun :cheesy: :cheesy: that shit is spitting that fiyahhhh :cheesy: 










:biggrin:


----------



## RAGHOUSE75

looking Good :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by RAGHOUSE75_@Nov 18 2010, 10:27 PM~19105448
> *looking Good  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


thanks Im trying to get it on the IE Level :biggrin:


----------



## RAGHOUSE75

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Aug 4 2010, 05:29 PM~18230071
> *Also hit up Jas "Pure XTC" and he cut me this Stylistics Hood Ornament.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jas is the man when it comes to one off shit
> *


Thats fucken bad ass, to bad my car don't take a hood ornament. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by RAGHOUSE75_@Nov 18 2010, 10:43 PM~19105580
> *Thats fucken bad ass, to bad my car don't take a hood ornament. :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


thanks bro, :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

Gonna give this a try. Its the door trim off a 4 door fleetwood and I cut it down and am lining up a welder/polisher to join the 2 in wholly matchermony :cheesy:


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Nov 18 2010, 07:24 PM~19105437
> *:happysad:
> after 1st coat, I also copped the new HF 47016 HVLP Gun :cheesy: :cheesy: that shit is spitting that fiyahhhh :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


I love progress!


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Nov 19 2010, 05:10 PM~19113203
> *Gonna give this a try. Its the door trim off a 4 door fleetwood and I cut it down and am lining up a welder/polisher to join the 2 in wholly matchermony :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Oh shit, I never would of thought about that


----------



## LacN_Thru

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK+Nov 18 2010, 08:24 PM~19105437-->
> 
> 
> 
> :happysad:
> after 1st coat, I also copped the new HF 47016 HVLP Gun :cheesy: :cheesy: that shit is spitting that fiyahhhh :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-KAKALAK_@Nov 19 2010, 06:10 PM~19113203
> *Gonna give this a try. Its the door trim off a 4 door fleetwood and I cut it down and am lining up a welder/polisher to join the 2 in wholly matchermony :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:thumbsup:
Can't wait to see how that trim turns out :cheesy:


----------



## KAKALAK

me too :happysad:


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Nov 20 2010, 08:51 PM~19121033
> *me too :happysad:
> *


me 3!


----------



## KAKALAK

just aquired............. needs the top piece and the bottom piece rechromed  Oh yeah it fits a 13 :cheesy:


----------



## LacN_Thru

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK+Nov 20 2010, 09:51 PM~19121033-->
> 
> 
> 
> me too :happysad:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 20 2010, 10:37 PM~19121403
> *me 3!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :drama:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-KAKALAK_@Nov 21 2010, 04:46 PM~19125918
> *just aquired............. needs the top piece and the bottom piece rechromed  Oh yeah it fits a 13 :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Niiiiiiiice! I needs me one of those :yes:


----------



## bckbmpr84

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Nov 21 2010, 06:46 PM~19125918
> *just aquired............. needs the top piece and the bottom piece rechromed  Oh yeah it fits a 13 :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


haha u got it, congrats


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

5th wheel is a must!! i got 2 :biggrin:


----------



## majikmike0118

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Nov 21 2010, 06:46 PM~19125918
> *just aquired............. needs the top piece and the bottom piece rechromed  Oh yeah it fits a 13 :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: nice find charlie!!!!!!!!!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## crucialjp

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Nov 21 2010, 04:46 PM~19125918
> *just aquired............. needs the top piece and the bottom piece rechromed  Oh yeah it fits a 13 :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Ooh I want one :0


----------



## HARDLUCK88

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Nov 19 2010, 08:10 PM~19113203
> *Gonna give this a try. Its the door trim off a 4 door fleetwood and I cut it down and am lining up a welder/polisher to join the 2 in wholly matchermony :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


not sure, but that trim might have some kind of plastic coating on it, i think the trim is stainless with a coating on it... there was some guy on here that had moulding like that but he could never polish it, he developed some chemical to strip the varnish or whatever off the trim so he could re-polish it, if u put heat to them the coating will burn... maybe try a test piece first?


----------



## KAKALAK

hardluck88 that is the anodized coating on the trim. Im sending them to forgiven63 to take care of them after they are spliced.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

i need to find me a reasonable polisher to do all my trim


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Nov 24 2010, 11:40 PM~19157097
> *i need to find me a reasonable polisher to do all my trim
> *


good luck, The last guy that did mine charged 5 bucks a foot. I didnt think that it was that bad on price. But he moved to puerto rico


----------



## 64 CRAWLING




----------



## GA85regal

looks good brah!!!


----------



## KAKALAK

I went to the yard the other day and their is a early 80's lincoln in there with a sunroof. I was debating about getting it cause it needs a new seal. I looked up the sunroof doctor.com and saw that they have a new seal for around 70 bucks ..... so..... :naughty: :naughty: :boink:


----------



## majikmike0118

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Nov 25 2010, 01:52 AM~19158312
> *good luck, The last guy that did mine charged 5 bucks a foot. I didnt think that it was that bad on price. But  he moved to puerto rico
> *


hit up jeff here on the tc from majestics he polished all the trim on his 91 fleet and did a dope ass job!!!! im sure he will hook you up and he could use more practice !!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Nov 25 2010, 10:44 PM~19166893
> *I went to the yard the other day and their is a early 80's lincoln in there with a sunroof. I was debating about getting it cause it needs a new seal. I looked up the sunroof doctor.com and saw that they have a new seal for around 70 bucks ..... so..... :naughty: :naughty: :boink:
> *


Nice find!


----------



## LacN_Thru

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Nov 25 2010, 11:44 PM~19166893
> *I went to the yard the other day and their is a early 80's lincoln in there with a sunroof. I was debating about getting it cause it needs a new seal. I looked up the sunroof doctor.com and saw that they have a new seal for around 70 bucks ..... so..... :naughty: :naughty: :boink:
> *


DO IT! :biggrin: 
It's by far my favorite thing i've done to my caddy so far. What size homie?


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by majikmike0118+Nov 26 2010, 02:48 PM~19168887-->
> 
> 
> 
> hit up jeff here on the tc from majestics he polished all the trim on his 91 fleet and did a dope ass job!!!! im sure he will hook you up and he could use more practice !!!!!!! :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :0 :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 26 2010, 05:38 PM~19169620
> *Nice find!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin:
> <!--QuoteBegin-LacN_Thru_@Nov 26 2010, 09:25 PM~19170945
> *DO IT!  :biggrin:
> It's by far my favorite thing i've done to my caddy so far. What size homie?
> *


I didnt have a tape on me. But lookin into the sunroof seals a little further the seal I seen for 70 bucks stops at the 84 year model. The car is like a 80 or so I dont know. I guess I can always get it and buy a 250.00 seal later for it :uh:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Nov 21 2010, 06:46 PM~19125918
> *just aquired............. needs the top piece and the bottom piece rechromed  Oh yeah it fits a 13 :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Started workin on the kit today. Im trying to get a 13" rim to size it up and start fabing the frame work.


----------



## CADDY CREW

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Nov 19 2010, 05:10 PM~19113203
> *Gonna give this a try. Its the door trim off a 4 door fleetwood and I cut it down and am lining up a welder/polisher to join the 2 in wholly matchermony :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I LIKE. :thumbsup:


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Lyfaluxury

looks real good homie...i can't wait to see it


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by CADDY CREW+Nov 27 2010, 06:44 AM~19173886-->
> 
> 
> 
> I LIKE. :thumbsup:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :happysad:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a [email protected] 27 2010, 01:48 PM~19174930
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :h5:
> <!--QuoteBegin-Lyfaluxury_@Nov 27 2010, 02:12 PM~19175067
> *looks real good homie...i can't wait to see it
> *


:0 :wave:


----------



## KAKALAK

heres is the bottom section. Being it came off a FWD Fleetwood I had to cut the bottom & sides to allow it to fit over the bumper trim and still have it against the bumper. You can see its about down to copper in alot of areas now. I also started cutting for the rim. Hope fully I'll hit home depot for some steel.


----------



## LacN_Thru

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Nov 27 2010, 11:17 PM~19179465
> *heres is the bottom section. Being it came off a FWD Fleetwood I had to cut the bottom & sides to allow it to fit over the bumper trim and still have it against the bumper. You can see its about down to copper in alot of areas now. I also started cutting for the rim. Hope fully I'll hit home depot for some steel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Looks like it's fitting pretty good, I was always curious what you had to do to make em fit on the bumper, good job :thumbsup: :yes:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by LacN_Thru_@Nov 28 2010, 03:56 AM~19180652
> *Looks like it's fitting pretty good, I was always curious what you had to do to make em fit on the bumper, good job :thumbsup: :yes:
> *


thanks, I always wondered too :cheesy: I heard some people cut the bumper trim. Im trying to avoid cuting the trim just incase I decide not to keep it. But it may be impossible :dunno: we'll see


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Nov 27 2010, 10:17 PM~19179465
> *heres is the bottom section. Being it came off a FWD Fleetwood I had to cut the bottom & sides to allow it to fit over the bumper trim and still have it against the bumper. You can see its about down to copper in alot of areas now. I also started cutting for the rim. Hope fully I'll hit home depot for some steel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Dam...great job on this...I was also wonderig about the trim...keep the pics coming


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Nov 28 2010, 01:04 PM~19181827
> *Dam...great job on this...I was also wonderig about the trim...keep the pics coming
> *


The only thing about the trim is that the bolts go to the bumper. The trim is in the way. I might try to find another trim and cut that one.


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Nov 28 2010, 11:26 AM~19182213
> *The only thing about the trim is that the bolts go to the bumper. The trim is in the way. I might try to find another trim and cut that one.
> *


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Nov 28 2010, 01:17 AM~19179465
> *heres is the bottom section. Being it came off a FWD Fleetwood I had to cut the bottom & sides to allow it to fit over the bumper trim and still have it against the bumper. You can see its about down to copper in alot of areas now. I also started cutting for the rim. Hope fully I'll hit home depot for some steel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


you decided to keep it huh, i drilled 2 holes threw the molding into the back of the back plate of the bumper, aint no biggie just drill the holes :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Nov 28 2010, 05:21 PM~19183184
> *you decided to keep it huh, i drilled 2 holes threw the molding into the back of the back plate of the bumper, aint no biggie just drill the holes :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thanks for the info. Thats what I was trying to avoid. But oh well I can always find another one :yes:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

aint no need for another bumper molding if you going to keep it on there :biggrin:


----------



## 78monte85riviera

instead of cuttin my bumper up and puttin holes in it i made heavy duty brackets kinda like how its originally mounted from E&G just used some flat bar and bent it into a V to make latches or hooks at the end and welded them to grade 8 bolts that i cut the head off and for the bottom same thing used a piece of angle iron and drilled holes threw that to bolt to the bottom of the kit and welded 2 grade 8 bolts the the angle iron with latches or hooks that slide on the bumper lip and tights all down works fine kit been on my car since 2006 if u see or have the factory brackets from E&G u know what im talking about basically just beefed them up if u want i can send u a pic lemme know if it helps :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING+Nov 29 2010, 03:38 PM~19190500-->
> 
> 
> 
> aint no need for another bumper molding if you going to keep it on there :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yeah but I might change my mind hell I dont know :happysad:
> <!--QuoteBegin-78monte85riviera_@Nov 29 2010, 05:56 PM~19191510
> *instead of cuttin my bumper up and puttin holes in it i made heavy duty brackets kinda like how its originally mounted from E&G just used some flat bar and bent it into a V to make latches or hooks at the end and welded them to grade 8 bolts that i cut the head off and for the bottom same thing used a piece of angle iron and drilled holes threw that to bolt to the bottom of the kit and welded 2 grade 8 bolts the the angle iron with latches or hooks that slide on the bumper lip and tights all down works fine kit been on my car since 2006 if u see or have the factory brackets from E&G u know what im talking about basically just beefed them up if u want i can send u a pic lemme know if it helps :biggrin:
> *


I think I know what your talking about. I think tim from Individuals had some. pm sent


----------



## Lord Goofy




----------



## KAKALAK

Well got my fleetwood trim today :worship: Thanks to ChevroletImpalas :worship:

Started taping on to position the driverside. Began drilliing the hole for the rivits that will hold the clips on. I tested 2 of them out and they held pretty damn good. I thought the clips were going to break cause they are older and not new. But Im using the clips from the 4 door fleetwood on the trim that goes from the hood to the back glass, I have to find a clip for the roof piece so I can try and find some online. Didnt get the layout completed due to rain and the dark


----------



## azmobn06

:0 :0


----------



## KAKALAK

Update I just went to the fastenal store and found a source for T Rivits, they are for replacing broken factory studs. Im waiting on a call back because they have to be ordered. :worship: :worship:


----------



## majikmike0118

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Nov 30 2010, 11:47 AM~19199518
> *Update I just went to the fastenal store and found a source for T Rivits, they are for replacing broken factory studs. Im waiting on a call back because they have to be ordered. :worship: :worship:
> *


----------



## 78monte85riviera

check out this place i order my molding clips from them the clip house :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Nov 30 2010, 12:37 AM~19195895
> *Well got my fleetwood trim today :worship: Thanks to ChevroletImpalas :worship:
> 
> Started taping on to position the driverside. Began drilliing the hole for the rivits that will hold the clips on. I tested 2 of them out and they held pretty damn good. I thought the clips were going to break cause they are older and not new. But Im using the clips from the 4 door fleetwood on the trim that goes from the hood to the back glass, I have to find a clip for the roof piece so I can try and find some online. Didnt get the layout completed due to rain and the dark
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


pretty damn good


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1




----------



## Groc006

Cars looking good homie.


----------



## KAKALAK

Well I got the call back from Fastenal, the clips are cheap. But the T rivits are 18 bucks for 25 :uh: I think I might just use the rivits. Plus the top shop guy said dont buy any clips cause hes got tons of them :0 So I'll be checking back with him


----------



## RAGHOUSE75

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Nov 29 2010, 09:37 PM~19195895
> *Well got my fleetwood trim today :worship: Thanks to ChevroletImpalas :worship:
> 
> Started taping on to position the driverside. Began drilliing the hole for the rivits that will hold the clips on. I tested 2 of them out and they held pretty damn good. I thought the clips were going to break cause they are older and not new. But Im using the clips from the 4 door fleetwood on the trim that goes from the hood to the back glass, I have to find a clip for the roof piece so I can try and find some online. Didnt get the layout completed due to rain and the dark
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Looking good :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by RAGHOUSE75_@Dec 1 2010, 12:17 AM~19205866
> *Looking good  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :0 :worship: :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

Well got to the pass side and the rear today. Aligned the trim and drilled the holes for the rivits. Im waiting on a couple clips before I do the roof. I have to make sure thats perfect :yes:








































Also cut the extra length from the front wheel well moldings so they will fit the 90 front end. I had some 90's well moldings but they were damaged so i kept the 80's


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Dec 1 2010, 07:22 PM~19213776
> *Well got to the pass side and the rear today. Aligned the trim and drilled the holes for the rivits. Im waiting on a couple clips before I do the roof. I have to make sure thats perfect :yes:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also cut the extra length from the front wheel well moldings so they will fit the 90 front end. I had some 90's well moldings but they were damaged so i kept the 80's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Dec 1 2010, 11:25 PM~19214389
> *:0  :cheesy:
> *


:cheesy: :0


----------



## LA CURA




----------



## majikmike0118




----------



## 512Dogg

Sweet caddy! what size cylinders u running in the front and back?


----------



## 65chevyman

ttt


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by LA CURA+Dec 2 2010, 03:52 PM~19220158-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 3 2010, 10:28 AM~19227064
> *
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 3 2010, 03:07 PM~19228928
> *Sweet caddy! what size cylinders u running in the front and back?
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 8's front 12's back. I still have to build my drop downs for the rear. but sits alright.
> <!--QuoteBegin-65chevyman_@Dec 3 2010, 03:47 PM~19229193
> *ttt
> *


 :h5:


----------



## KAKALAK

well tonight I got the pass drip rail cut, roof corner bent in a little, and applied a skim coat of marglass to shape the side. No pics though :happysad:


----------



## Groc006

Wont be long now homie... :thumbsup:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Groc006_@Dec 3 2010, 10:44 PM~19232171
> *Wont be long now homie... :thumbsup:
> *


:yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## Junkshop pros

looking good homie :thumbsup: keep it up


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Junkshop pros_@Dec 4 2010, 06:31 AM~19234841
> *looking good homie :thumbsup: keep it up
> *


thanks and nice avi


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

:wow:


----------



## KAKALAK

Got the last shipment of the fleetwood trim :burn: :burn: :burn:

pics later :angry:


----------



## LacN_Thru




----------



## KAKALAK

Bent up like a Mutha Fucka


----------



## LacN_Thru

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Dec 4 2010, 05:36 PM~19238302
> *Bent up like a Mutha Fucka
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Damn


----------



## RAGHOUSE75

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Dec 4 2010, 04:36 PM~19238302
> *Bent up like a Mutha Fucka
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats fucked up


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by LacN_Thru+Dec 4 2010, 08:43 PM~19238753-->
> 
> 
> 
> Damn
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-RAGHOUSE75_@Dec 5 2010, 01:51 AM~19241652
> *thats fucked up
> *



:yessad: :burn: :burn:


----------



## plague

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Dec 4 2010, 04:36 PM~19238302
> *Bent up like a Mutha Fucka
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :nosad: :tears:


----------



## StreetNShow

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Aug 4 2010, 09:54 AM~18226178
> *I got this trunk lid from the junk yard and took a pic cause I thought it was funny :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> one donk down 800 more to go :h5:
> *


*
:rofl:*


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Dec 4 2010, 04:36 PM~19238302
> *Bent up like a Mutha Fucka
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Dam, we're those shipped to you like that? :angry:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by plague+Dec 5 2010, 02:59 AM~19242155-->
> 
> 
> 
> :nosad:  :tears:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 5 2010, 10:52 AM~19243388
> *:rofl:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :rofl: :h5:
> <!--QuoteBegin-azmobn06_@Dec 5 2010, 12:32 PM~19243731
> *Dam, we're those shipped to you like that? :angry:
> *


:nosad: just usps not giving a fk :yessad:


On another note, went to the junkyard and got some clips I needed and a heritage badge :cheesy:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING




----------



## KAKALAK

straightened the door pieces out pretty good. Hopefully with the clips that Im putting about 8" apart it will keep the trim straight. :dunno:


----------



## singlepiston96




----------



## singlepiston96

> _Originally posted by singlepiston96_@Dec 5 2010, 05:46 PM~19245558
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


hope to so u out there homie


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by singlepiston96_@Dec 5 2010, 05:47 PM~19245560
> *hope to so u out there homie
> *


for sure bro I plan on it


----------



## plague

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Dec 5 2010, 09:32 AM~19243731
> *Dam, we're those shipped to you like that? :angry:
> *


no they were not big daddy


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by plague_@Dec 6 2010, 01:39 AM~19249817
> *no they were not big daddy
> *


Im getting them pretty close to straight.


----------



## 85eldoCE

NICE BUILD UP LOOKS LIKE ITS COMING ALONG 
BEEN DOIN SOME SAND BLASTIN PAST COUPLE OF DAYS ON MY COUPE FRAME GETTIN READY TO B WRAPED


----------



## majikmike0118

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Dec 4 2010, 07:36 PM~19238302
> *Bent up like a Mutha Fucka
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


man that sucks i shipped trim to vegas usps no problems!!!!  on another note car is comin nicely!!!!


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by 85eldoCE+Dec 6 2010, 09:06 AM~19251140-->
> 
> 
> 
> NICE BUILD UP LOOKS LIKE ITS COMING ALONG
> BEEN DOIN SOME SAND BLASTIN PAST COUPLE OF DAYS ON MY COUPE FRAME GETTIN READY TO B WRAPED
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> good deal bro!!
> <!--QuoteBegin-majikmike0118_@Dec 6 2010, 09:32 AM~19251190
> *man that sucks i shipped trim to vegas usps no problems!!!!  on another note car is comin nicely!!!!
> *


thanks ..... yeah i got to send the splice pieces that I am making to texas I beliec and you better believe they are going inside a pvc pipe


----------



## KAKALAK

worked on the trim yesterday. I wont rivit the clips from the doors back untill the top is done so that fabric is underneath. But for the most part its done. Oh with exception to the roof. I outlined the trim but wont drill until the top time gets closer


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

:cheesy:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Dec 6 2010, 08:26 PM~19255970
> *:cheesy:
> *


I was going to work on it tonight but I was too busy 85 dreamin :cheesy:


----------



## LacN_Thru

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Dec 6 2010, 04:11 PM~19254840
> *worked on the trim yesterday. I wont rivit the clips from the doors back untill the top is done so that fabric is underneath. But for the most part its done. Oh with exception to the roof. I outlined the trim but wont drill until the top time gets closer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice work, looks good :wow: :cheesy:


----------



## crucialjp

Just saw these pics in another thread of one with skirts, looks good IMO. Are you still planning on running them?


















[/quote]


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by crucialjp_@Dec 7 2010, 12:42 PM~19262240
> *Just saw these pics in another thread of one with skirts, looks good IMO. Are you still planning on running them?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Yeah I still got the skirts. Im undecided on what Im going to do just yet. Its either run a 13X5.5" rear wheel or get the rearend narrowed. I would like to get the rearend narrowed..... but thats 300 bucks that doesnt need to get spent right now. Top and paint are next on the agenda. It does look nice though :naughty:


----------



## HARDLUCK88

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Nov 24 2010, 08:54 PM~19155487
> *hardluck88 that is the anodized coating on the trim. Im sending them to forgiven63 to take care of them after they are spliced.
> *


i need to figure out what to do with my trim, cus its faded and scratched


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Dec 7 2010, 05:03 PM~19264246
> *i need to figure out what to do with my trim, cus its faded and scratched
> *


send it to scooby on here hes doing it cheap if you strip the anodized off yourself


----------



## RAGHOUSE75

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Dec 6 2010, 03:11 PM~19254840
> *worked on the trim yesterday. I wont rivit the clips from the doors back untill the top is done so that fabric is underneath. But for the most part its done. Oh with exception to the roof. I outlined the trim but wont drill until the top time gets closer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by RAGHOUSE75_@Dec 7 2010, 11:00 PM~19267609
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


:0 :h5:


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

lol been on here 2 years, and first time I seen this thread :h5:


----------



## bigg_E

what up Kakalak......tight build homie.....keep up the good work


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by JOE(CAPRICE)68+Dec 8 2010, 09:19 AM~19270744-->
> 
> 
> 
> lol been on here 2 years, and first time I seen this thread :h5:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thanks for the bump (no ****)
> <!--QuoteBegin-bigg_E_@Dec 8 2010, 09:27 AM~19270766
> *what up Kakalak......tight build homie.....keep up the good work
> *


Whats up bro :wave: Hows your ride coming :scrutinize:


----------



## LacN_Thru

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: LacN_Thru, KAKALAK

:wave:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by LacN_Thru_@Dec 8 2010, 05:59 PM~19274384
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: LacN_Thru, KAKALAK
> 
> :wave:
> *


Ahhhh ....... Mr. LacN thru.... LacN thru my build up :cheesy: :h5:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

wat it dew :biggrin:


----------



## LacN_Thru

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Dec 8 2010, 05:19 PM~19275272
> *Ahhhh ....... Mr. LacN thru.... LacN thru my build up :cheesy: :h5:
> *


On the regular :cheesy: :yes: :nicoderm:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Dec 8 2010, 08:32 PM~19276137
> *wat it dew :biggrin:
> *


Ahhhhh...... Mr 64Crawling........ 64Crawling through my build up :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by LacN_Thru_@Dec 8 2010, 08:56 PM~19276397
> *On the regular :cheesy: :yes: :nicoderm:
> *


:h5: :biggrin:


----------



## DUVAL

NICELY COMING ALONG


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by DUVAL_@Dec 8 2010, 09:20 PM~19276679
> *NICELY COMING ALONG
> *


:h5: thanks :happysad:


----------



## azmobn06

Dam...you have alot of mods already into it....I need to do some homework...


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Dec 8 2010, 10:51 PM~19277801
> *Dam...you have alot of mods already into it....I need to do some homework...
> *


nikkkah please :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## malomonte

Need parts?? i may have some :biggrin:


----------



## plague

DONT STOP :thumbsup:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by malomonte+Dec 9 2010, 02:30 AM~19280285-->
> 
> 
> 
> Need parts?? i may have some :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :yes:
> <!--QuoteBegin-plague_@Dec 9 2010, 02:33 AM~19280321
> *DONT STOP :thumbsup:
> *


wont stop :no:


----------



## RAGHOUSE75

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Dec 9 2010, 03:28 PM~19285348
> *wont stop :no:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by RAGHOUSE75_@Dec 9 2010, 08:35 PM~19286397
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


:yes: :yes:


----------



## IN YA MOUF




----------



## RAGHOUSE75

TTT!  :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06




----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by IN YA MOUF+Dec 10 2010, 01:29 PM~19292251-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 10 2010, 02:57 PM~19293055
> *TTT!   :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-azmobn06_@Dec 14 2010, 11:38 PM~19328537
> *
> *



thanks for the bumps (no ****) no work on the caddy lately


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Dec 14 2010, 09:36 PM~19329064
> *thanks for the bumps (no ****) no work on the caddy lately
> *


Me neither...got his DJ equipment for "X-Mas" and just got done hooking up to my pc...now to read the manual and see how it works :biggrin:


----------



## LacN_Thru




----------



## HARDLUCK88

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Dec 7 2010, 06:30 PM~19264938
> *send it to scooby on here hes doing it cheap if you strip the anodized off yourself
> *


what exactly does he do? some of my clips are broken too, i wanted to delete the trim all together, but the trim that starts on the hood and goes along the door and around the top cant be deleted unless i delete the vinyl top


----------



## BIG MARC




----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Dec 15 2010, 09:39 AM~19331515
> *what exactly does he do? some of my clips are broken too, i wanted to delete the trim all together, but the trim that starts on the hood and goes along the door and around the top cant be deleted unless i delete the vinyl top
> *


he polishes the trim. 

you have a 4dr right? The back door trim stops at the end of the door. You can just keep the top trim on there. :dunno:


----------



## HARDLUCK88

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Dec 15 2010, 06:23 PM~19335340
> *he polishes the trim.
> 
> you have a 4dr right? The back door trim stops at the end of the door. You can just keep the top trim on there. :dunno:
> *


yeah, but then id have to cut the studs that hold the clips off...


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Dec 15 2010, 07:23 PM~19335798
> *yeah, but then id have to cut the studs that hold the clips off...
> *


well yeah....... were you trying to save money by either shaving the trim or polishing: scrutinize:

polishing will be cheaper


----------



## vouges17

looking good nice build :thumbsup:


----------



## RAGHOUSE75

:biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by vouges17_@Dec 16 2010, 12:10 AM~19338432
> *looking good nice build  :thumbsup:
> *


:h5:


----------



## MAAANDO

Sup Cunt? :wave:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Dec 16 2010, 11:49 AM~19342086
> *Sup Cunt? :wave:
> *


your avi looks ghey :ugh: :rofl: :wave: micheal jackson wannabe lookin mofo :0 :rofl:


----------



## majikmike0118

pics!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by majikmike0118_@Dec 17 2010, 09:08 AM~19350503
> *pics!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :cheesy:
> *


soon bro, had family down for a week 

my clips I need for the top are back ordered so after I get them and mock up the trim, Im getting the top done :h5:


----------



## MAAANDO

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Dec 17 2010, 12:23 AM~19348211
> *your avi looks ghey :ugh: :rofl: :wave: micheal jackson wannabe lookin mofo :0  :rofl:
> *


 :uh: 

Dont get mad that I dont want to post a pic of my cock like you asked me to do. 

:run:


----------



## HYDRO 64

*To
The 
Top 
Brother.... *:biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Dec 17 2010, 10:27 AM~19350732
> *:uh:
> 
> Dont get mad that I dont want to post a pic of my cock like you asked me to do.
> 
> :run:
> *


just pm you fruit :uh: 













































no **** :ugh:


----------



## azmobn06

:biggrin:


----------



## majikmike0118

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Dec 17 2010, 11:55 AM~19351208
> *just pm your fruitbasket :uh:
> no **** :ugh:
> *


 :wow: :sprint: :sprint: :naughty:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by azmobn06+Dec 17 2010, 05:32 PM~19353821-->
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :scrutinize:
> <!--QuoteBegin-majikmike0118_@Dec 17 2010, 05:34 PM~19353845
> *:wow:  :sprint:  :sprint: :ugh:
> *


x2 :ugh:




spoke to the air brusher (chingon) and said he had my pieces 95% done. May be picking up tonight :wow:


----------



## KAKALAK

Getting the topic locked for now till more progress to post


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Dec 19 2010, 06:12 PM~19369831
> *Getting the topic locked for now till  more progress to post
> *


But you are making progress....


----------



## LacN_Thru

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Dec 19 2010, 07:12 PM~19369831
> *Getting the topic locked for now till  more progress to post
> *


Wtf :wow:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by azmobn06+Dec 20 2010, 12:14 AM~19371569-->
> 
> 
> 
> But you are making progress....
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> not really in the last month or 2  I though my interior was about done but the parts came out fk'd so Im just going to spray them myself
> <!--QuoteBegin-LacN_Thru_@Dec 20 2010, 12:38 AM~19371762
> *Wtf :wow:
> *


:yessad: I said locked not deleted :happysad:  :h5:


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68




----------



## KAKALAK

:0


----------



## KAKALAK

Well since Im still using the 80's tail light assemblies I dont have a way to attach the bezel with both the screws. So I welded a tab to the bracket at the right angle to screw the bezel down.





















Then sent the assemblies to the blaster so that they can be sent for Engraving and rechroming


----------



## KAKALAK

all my trim takin off and stripped the anodizing with oven cleaner. Got qoutes on getting it polished but I just bought the stuff to do it


----------



## KAKALAK

removed the aftermarket fillers and sold them, primed the 90 fillers and mounted. I ran out of primer so I didnt get a pic of them installed :happysad:


----------



## KAKALAK

started polishing the trim..... 1st piece came out blingin, the 2nd picture still needs cutting and more polishing. It is work :yessad: Now I know why they charge what they do :yessad:


----------



## KAKALAK

I also found a corvette style 3rd brake light on a 94 eldog vert. I mounted it on my trunk and hooked up with Elite Customs and obtained a strip of that clear plastic cover to use in the light. I didnt take pics but will tonight. :happysad:


----------



## KAKALAK

polish more trim tonight


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jan 20 2011, 07:07 AM~19647287
> *removed the aftermarket fillers and sold them, primed the 90 fillers and mounted. I ran out of primer so I didnt get a pic of them installed :happysad:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


lmao wtf..... are you ever gonna finish the damn cutty??? ill sell ya mine :0 :biggrin:  









































but forrealz, ill sell you mine :happysad:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

:wave:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by ELMAÑOSO863+Jan 21 2011, 05:00 PM~19660730-->
> 
> 
> 
> lmao wtf..... are you ever gonna finish the damn cutty??? ill sell ya mine  :0  :biggrin:
> but forrealz, ill sell you mine  :happysad:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I dont need another one I got 2 projects as it is
> <!--QuoteBegin-64 CRAWLING_@Jan 21 2011, 06:20 PM~19661226
> *:wave:
> *


:wave:


----------



## LacN_Thru

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK+Jan 20 2011, 07:07 AM~19647287-->
> 
> 
> 
> removed the aftermarket fillers and sold them, primed the 90 fillers and mounted. I ran out of primer so I didnt get a pic of them installed :happysad:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-KAKALAK_@Jan 20 2011, 07:11 AM~19647303
> *started polishing the trim..... 1st piece came out blingin, the 2nd picture still needs cutting and more polishing. It is work :yessad: Now I know why they charge what they do :yessad:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Puttin in some more work I see :thumbsup:


----------



## BuThatsaCHRYSLER

> Just saw these pics in another thread of one with skirts, looks good IMO. Are you still planning on running them?


[/quote]

THAT WAS WHEN WE BROUGHT IT HOME TO MY PLACE. :biggrin: 
SITTIN IN THE DRIVEWAY, I LIKE WHAT YOU DID TO TURN THIS DEVILLE INTO A FLEET.


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by LacN_Thru+Jan 21 2011, 07:34 PM~19661776-->
> 
> 
> 
> Puttin in some more work I see :thumbsup:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :yes:
> <!--QuoteBegin-BuThatsaCHRYSLER_@Jan 21 2011, 08:02 PM~19662008
> *
> THAT WAS WHEN WE BROUGHT IT HOME TO MY PLACE.  :biggrin:
> SITTIN IN THE DRIVEWAY, I LIKE WHAT YOU DID TO TURN THIS DEVILLE INTO A FLEET.
> *


not a full conversion.... just the vinyl, door, and hood trim....... and the quarter windows


----------



## elmo

good work so far bro :thumbsup:


----------



## chtrone

Rides coming along good bro!


----------



## crucialjp

Hell yeah do work Kak :thumbsup:


----------



## 84Joe

COOL BUILD KAKALAK ,I PICKED UP A FEW TIPS FOR MY CADI.....TTT HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## Clutch100




----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by elmo+Jan 22 2011, 12:05 AM~19663899-->
> 
> 
> 
> good work so far bro :thumbsup:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 22 2011, 12:09 AM~19663934
> *Rides coming along good bro!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 22 2011, 12:31 AM~19664107
> *Hell yeah do work Kak :thumbsup:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 22 2011, 10:02 AM~19665913
> *COOL BUILD KAKALAK ,I PICKED UP A FEW TIPS FOR MY CADI.....TTT HOMIE :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Clutch100_@Jan 22 2011, 04:36 PM~19667681
> *
> *



Thanks  Im trying :happysad: this aint no shop built car :no:


----------



## KAKALAK

got another piece done today........ drip rail that is :cheesy:


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jan 22 2011, 11:25 PM~19670609
> *got another piece done today........ drip rail that is :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


cut ur finger nails puto :angry:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jan 23 2011, 12:25 AM~19670609
> *got another piece done today........ drip rail that is :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


LOOKS GOOD , U THINK A TABLE GRINDER WITH POLISHER PAD ON IT WOULD WORK??


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by DUVAL+Jan 23 2011, 01:33 AM~19671117-->
> 
> 
> 
> cut ur finger nails puto :angry:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:
> <!--QuoteBegin-64 CRAWLING_@Jan 23 2011, 02:44 AM~19671589
> *LOOKS GOOD , U THINK A TABLE GRINDER WITH POLISHER PAD ON IT WOULD WORK??
> *


yeah I'll take pics of my set up today


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

:420:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by JOE(CAPRICE)68_@Jan 23 2011, 10:19 AM~19672393
> *:420:
> *


whats good joe :nicoderm:


----------



## KAKALAK

heres my set up...... its not the best but it works :happysad:











got the 2 pillar pieces and one of the front windshield pieces done today....... this I wish I would of got a stronger grinder...... 2-5 hp :yessad: After getting these pieces just about there I am going to go get a softer pad for my angle grinder...... they spin 10K RPM so If I put a 6" pad on it it will be around 13-15K Surface rotations or something like that. It will clean these pieces real quick and take off the haze.


----------



## LacN_Thru

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jan 22 2011, 10:25 PM~19670609
> *got another piece done today........ drip rail that is :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Looks good! I should've done this when I had all my trim off doing the moon, but it sounded like a lot of work and expensive to get someone to do it and I had no idea how to do it myself :happysad:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

i got something like that but aint got it bolted down to my table yet, so what steps you doing or what polishing stuff you using?


----------



## Coast 2 Coast

looking good man...im gonna have to come by n check it out n steal some ideas for my new project lol im coming back to a lac


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by LacN_Thru+Jan 24 2011, 02:09 AM~19679663-->
> 
> 
> 
> Looks good! I should've done this when I had all my trim off doing the moon, but it sounded like a lot of work and expensive to get someone to do it and I had no idea how to do it myself  :happysad:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah I read alot on this and sent out a bunch of pms to polishers and got prices from 300 -900 bucks. Then I looked at buying the stuff to do it and save my money :happysad: I got time so why not :dunno:
> <!--QuoteBegin-64 CRAWLING_@Jan 24 2011, 03:17 AM~19680111
> *i got something like that but aint got it bolted down to my table yet, so what steps you doing or what polishing stuff you using?
> *


1. I used the yellow can oven Cleaner and sprayed on the pieces. Sometimes it takes awhile to get the anodizing off. You can also buy staight lye for 25 shipped.

2. I sanded with 180 (if trace amounts of anodizing was still on)...... then 400, 800, 1000, and 1500. If you have DA paper with those grits then it will save you time.

3. Sand all the scratches out you might have to sand by hand. Just about all mine were hand sanded. I did have to take the DA to acouple pieces cause the Anodizing was stubborn. 

4. From there get you a 8" or larger spiral sewn or sisal wheel.... Start with the black (gets most scratches out)...... then the White which will polish it. I ordered a harsher compound which is supposed to work better than the Black. Im hopeing it will save alot of sanding :dunno:

But for the sanding part, I had times where the anodizing was spolchy, like it wouldnt come completely off. So in spraying it again with oven cleaner it would pit the areas the anod. was off and finish taking the rest of the anod. off the other areas. It resulted in pits that had to be sanded to get the pits out. The pieces that came out the best were the drip rails, them shts look like chrome. Som of the other ones need more polishing. 


> _Originally posted by Coast 2 Coast_@Jan 24 2011, 06:15 AM~19680438
> *looking good man...im gonna have to come by n check it out n steal some ideas for my new project lol im coming back to a lac
> *


Thats good to hear!!!


----------



## Still Hated

Damn fool..............you have been doing work............... :0 :biggrin: 
Looks nice.........  :biggrin:


----------



## crucialjp

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jan 23 2011, 11:14 PM~19679233
> *heres my set up...... its not the best but it works :happysad:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Looks like my setup. I'll hit u up for tips when I get to that point in my build :thumbsup:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Still Hated+Jan 24 2011, 11:24 AM~19681107-->
> 
> 
> 
> Damn fool..............you have been doing work............... :0  :biggrin:
> Looks nice.........   :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thanks bro
> <!--QuoteBegin-crucialjp_@Jan 24 2011, 12:27 PM~19681542
> *Looks like my setup. I'll hit u up for tips when I get to that point in my build  :thumbsup:
> *


no doubt bro.... you know how we do


----------



## LacN_Thru

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jan 24 2011, 06:40 AM~19680611
> *1. I used the yellow can oven Cleaner and sprayed on the pieces. Sometimes it takes awhile to get the anodizing off. You can also buy staight lye for 25 shipped.
> 
> 2. I sanded with 180 (if trace amounts of anodizing was still on)...... then 400, 800, 1000, and 1500. If you have DA paper with those grits then it will save you time.
> 
> 3. Sand all the scratches out you might have to sand by hand. Just about all mine were hand sanded. I did have to take the DA to acouple pieces cause the Anodizing was stubborn.
> 
> 4. From there get you a 8" or larger spiral sewn or sisal wheel.... Start with the black (gets most scratches out)...... then the White which will polish it. I ordered a harsher compound which is supposed to work better than the Black. Im hopeing it will save alot of sanding :dunno:
> 
> But for the sanding part, I had times where the anodizing was spolchy, like it wouldnt come completely off. So in spraying it again with oven cleaner it would pit the areas the anod. was off and finish taking the rest of the anod. off the other areas. It resulted in pits that had to be sanded to get the pits out. The pieces that came out the best were the drip rails, them shts look like chrome. Som of the other ones need more polishing.
> *


How long did it take to do a piece? Do you clear em or something after to protect the polished finish or are they good after that?


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by LacN_Thru_@Jan 24 2011, 03:12 PM~19682735
> *How long did it take to do a piece? Do you clear em or something after to protect the polished finish or are they good after that?
> *


It takes me awhile because the grinder not having enough power to really take the pushing. The pieces are different because some had to have scratches sanded out of them... which you start at 180 and work your way up. Im also a perfectioness also. So I prolly over kill it :happysad: But like I said I got the time so I'll save my money  

Ive got this blue magic polish that I will use but, "Zoop" says it will keep it shining for a year I think. But its 100.00 for some :angry:


----------



## KAKALAK

That coarser compound came in today so I'll hit the grindstone when I get home :cheesy:


----------



## Still Hated

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jan 24 2011, 01:05 PM~19683134
> *That coarser compound came in today so I'll hit the grindstone when I get home :cheesy:
> *


LIES..................................


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Still Hated_@Jan 24 2011, 04:27 PM~19683329
> *LIES..................................
> *


:yessad: I thought it did but some trim and rubberized sanding bits came in. :sad: I need that compound :yessad: I hope it works better than the black emory :yessad:


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jan 24 2011, 08:59 PM~19686470
> *:yessad: I thought it did but some trim and rubberized sanding bits came in. :sad: I need that compound :yessad: I hope it works better than the black emory :yessad:
> *


don't talk to him.. he likes touching guys butts...........he hella ghey :biggrin: no ****


----------



## DUVAL

Todays Top 10 Posters
Member Joined Total Member Posts Posts Today % of todays posts 
DUVAL Nov 2003 36,319 71 0.76% 
IIMPALAA Dec 2006 16,077 67 0.72% 
CHAIN REACTION Jun 2009 3,848 63 0.67% 
REGAL81 Oct 2008 17,255 55 0.59% 
sand1 Jul 2008 3,030 50 0.53% 
peter cruz Apr 2002 3,173 49 0.52% 
OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY Jan 2007 47,213 46 0.49% 
KAKALAK Mar 2005 41,914 41 0.44% 
elspock84 Feb 2005 8,602 39 0.42% 
Pjay Jul 2006 2,422 38 0.41%


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jan 24 2011, 08:40 AM~19680611
> *Yeah I read alot on this and sent out a bunch of pms to polishers and got prices from 300 -900 bucks. Then I looked at buying the stuff to do it and save my money :happysad: I got time so why not :dunno:
> 1. I used the yellow can oven Cleaner and sprayed on the pieces. Sometimes it takes awhile to get the anodizing off. You can also buy staight lye for 25 shipped.
> 
> 2. I sanded with 180 (if trace amounts of anodizing was still on)...... then 400, 800, 1000, and 1500. If you have DA paper with those grits then it will save you time.
> 
> 3. Sand all the scratches out you might have to sand by hand. Just about all mine were hand sanded. I did have to take the DA to acouple pieces cause the Anodizing was stubborn.
> 
> 4. From there get you a 8" or larger spiral sewn or sisal wheel.... Start with the black (gets most scratches out)...... then the White which will polish it. I ordered a harsher compound which is supposed to work better than the Black. Im hopeing it will save alot of sanding :dunno:
> 
> But for the sanding part, I had times where the anodizing was spolchy, like it wouldnt come completely off. So in spraying it again with oven cleaner it would pit the areas the anod. was off and finish taking the rest of the anod. off the other areas. It resulted in pits that had to be sanded to get the pits out. The pieces that came out the best were the drip rails, them shts look like chrome. Som of the other ones need more polishing.
> 
> Thats good to hear!!!
> *


wow yea i seen all kinds of ways that people do theres, cool tips ima try it to


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by DUVAL+Jan 24 2011, 10:16 PM~19686681-->
> 
> 
> 
> don't talk to him.. he likes touching guys butts...........he hella ghey :biggrin:  no ****
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :ugh:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 24 2011, 10:31 PM~19686905
> *Todays Top 10 Posters
> Member Joined Total Member Posts Posts Today % of todays posts
> DUVAL Nov 2003 36,319 71 0.76%
> IIMPALAA Dec 2006 16,077 67 0.72%
> CHAIN REACTION Jun 2009 3,848 63 0.67%
> REGAL81 Oct 2008 17,255 55 0.59%
> sand1 Jul 2008 3,030 50 0.53%
> peter cruz Apr 2002 3,173 49 0.52%
> OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY Jan 2007 47,213 46 0.49%
> KAKALAK Mar 2005 41,914 41 0.44%
> elspock84 Feb 2005 8,602 39 0.42%
> Pjay Jul 2006 2,422 38 0.41%
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :wow:
> <!--QuoteBegin-64 CRAWLING_@Jan 24 2011, 10:34 PM~19686934
> *wow yea i seen all kinds of ways that people do theres, cool tips ima try it to
> *


:yes: their are different ways to do it. Shit if you had one of those grinder/buffers that the platers have............. you prolly wouldnt need to sand :no: Then shits are the thing to have. You can get your trim real shiney and it would take the scratches out like nothing


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

shit thats what we need then lol


----------



## KAKALAK

Im taking about 10 pieces over to Angelos house so he can get that high luster out of them.... his grinder is better/stronger :happysad:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

take some of mine with ya lol


----------



## Still Hated

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jan 24 2011, 06:59 PM~19686470
> *:yessad: I thought it did but some trim and rubberized sanding bits came in. :sad: I need that compound :yessad: I hope it works better than the black emory :yessad:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Still Hated

> _Originally posted by DUVAL_@Jan 24 2011, 07:16 PM~19686681
> *don't talk to him.. he likes touching guys butts...........he hella ghey :biggrin:  no ****
> *


Dont you have a rattle can to shake..........  :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Big_Money

RAGS TO RICHES I SAY. YOU GOT A GOOD DEAL ON THE CAR AND IT HAS COME ALONG WAY. SWING THAT BITCH. :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING+Jan 25 2011, 02:08 AM~19689787-->
> 
> 
> 
> take some of mine with ya lol
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> this guy is prolly cheaper than anybody on here :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Still [email protected] 25 2011, 09:42 AM~19691234
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Still Hated_@Jan 25 2011, 09:42 AM~19691237
> *Dont you have a rattle can to shake..........   :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Well one hand is jacking his boyfriend off and the other hand is up his ass.......... soooo he would need another hand to spray paint...... :0


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Big_Money_@Jan 25 2011, 09:58 AM~19691286
> *RAGS TO RICHES I SAY. YOU GOT A GOOD DEAL ON THE CAR AND IT HAS COME ALONG WAY. SWING THAT BITCH. :biggrin:
> *


I aint got the hoppers money to swing bro I'll just play on the slide :happysad: :biggrin:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jan 25 2011, 08:00 AM~19691296
> *I aint got the hoppers money to swing bro I'll just play on the slide :happysad: :biggrin:
> *


----------



## GA85regal

looking good


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s




----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Skim+Jan 25 2011, 10:01 AM~19691303-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 25 2011, 12:29 PM~19692107
> *looking good
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s_@Jan 25 2011, 12:48 PM~19692236
> *
> *



:wave: Thanks


----------



## LacN_Thru

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jan 24 2011, 02:03 PM~19683114
> *It takes me awhile because the grinder not having enough power to really take the pushing. The pieces are different because some had to have scratches sanded out of them... which you start at 180 and work your way up. Im also a perfectioness also. So I prolly over kill it :happysad: But like I said I got the time so I'll save my money
> 
> Ive got this blue magic polish that I will use but, "Zoop" says it will keep it shining for a year I think. But its 100.00 for some :angry:
> *


Damn, $100 for some polish? :wow: It better fucking keep it shining for a year!


----------



## Still Hated

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jan 25 2011, 07:00 AM~19691296
> *I aint got the hoppers money to swing bro I'll just play on the slide :happysad: :biggrin:
> *


Hahahahah..........you got em fooled.................. :biggrin: :biggrin: 
So now you gonna work on two projects at one time it looks like...


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by LacN_Thru+Jan 25 2011, 03:16 PM~19693434-->
> 
> 
> 
> Damn, $100 for some polish?  :wow: It better fucking keep it shining for a year!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :yessad:
> <!--QuoteBegin-Still Hated_@Jan 25 2011, 05:51 PM~19694635
> *Hahahahah..........you got em fooled.................. :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> So now you gonna work on two projects at one time it looks like...
> *


trying to bro  The caddy wasnt supposed to be a project though. But you know how pics are when you buy something off the internet :uh: Paints gleaming and the ******* I bought it off was like "Oh yeah the paint is real nice" :uh:


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by Still Hated_@Jan 25 2011, 08:42 AM~19691237
> *Dont you have a rattle can to shake..........   :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


smile were the last time i fucked ya............................ :wow:


----------



## Groc006

uffin:


----------



## KAKALAK

Well it came in today...... much bigger that I thought (no joto). This block could last me for ages :uh:

I might cut it into pieces and send to people if the want some to start polishing their trim. This tripoi compound should take out scratches, cast marks, and textures.


----------



## crucialjp

:wow:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

yo homie hook me up with a slab off there!! :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by crucialjp+Jan 25 2011, 11:47 PM~19698294-->
> 
> 
> 
> :wow:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-64 CRAWLING_@Jan 26 2011, 12:11 AM~19698616
> *yo homie hook me up with a slab off there!! :biggrin:
> *



let me find a way to cut it first and then I'll ship you some... you pay shipping. 



by the way my grinder officially sucks, I put pressure on the piece and the bitch stops :uh: what a piece of shit :angry: Im taking that bitch back :angry:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

let me know i got ya, damn that sucks you got a weak ass grinder lol


----------



## azmobn06




----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING+Jan 26 2011, 01:04 AM~19699170-->
> 
> 
> 
> let me know i got ya, damn that sucks you got a weak ass grinder lol
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> tell me about it :uh:
> <!--QuoteBegin-azmobn06_@Jan 26 2011, 02:31 AM~19699894
> *
> *


:nicoderm:


----------



## Still Hated

Damn...........you should have drop kicked the grinder............ :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Still Hated_@Jan 26 2011, 08:03 AM~19700904
> *Damn...........you should have drop kicked the grinder............ :biggrin:
> *


maybe you can weld some balls on it :rofl: (no ****) :ugh:


----------



## Chevy87

:biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06

:biggrin:


----------



## LacN_Thru

:run:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

:biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

just worked on stripping the anodizing off the last pieces of trim.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

so hows that block stuff workin on the trim???????


----------



## 84on84z

:wow: Well class has started and Im taking NOTES!!!!!!!!!


----------



## azmobn06

What up homie


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING+Jan 30 2011, 11:47 PM~19741093-->
> 
> 
> 
> so hows that block stuff workin on the trim???????
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I havent got a chance to get another pad for my hand held grinder. I havent messed with the other grinder. I want to take it back but its from a moms and pops place and they will prolly give me a hassle. I may just keep it for metal usage only.
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 31 2011, 12:06 AM~19741300
> *:wow:  Well class has started and Im taking NOTES!!!!!!!!!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :nicoderm: thanks bro
> <!--QuoteBegin-azmobn06_@Jan 31 2011, 02:12 AM~19742815
> *What up homie
> *


hopefully getting a paint estimate saturday :cheesy:


----------



## KAKALAK

Just got these in the mail today :h5:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

:wow:


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jan 31 2011, 05:21 AM~19743789
> *I havent got a chance to get another pad for my hand held grinder. I havent messed with the other grinder. I want to take it back but its from a moms and pops place and they will prolly give me a hassle. I may just keep it for metal usage only.
> :nicoderm: thanks bro
> hopefully getting a paint estimate saturday :cheesy:
> *


Hell yea homie


----------



## KAKALAK

just ordered the vinyl and the foam for my door panels, the fleetwood vinyl roof clips and T rivits.


----------



## KAKALAK

just aquired the 2 door fleetwood armrest chrome trims also


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK+Feb 1 2011, 07:38 AM~19754781-->
> 
> 
> 
> just ordered the vinyl and the foam for my door panels, the fleetwood vinyl roof clips and T rivits.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-KAKALAK_@Feb 1 2011, 08:41 AM~19755085
> *just aquired the 2 door fleetwood armrest chrome trims also
> *


----------



## UCETAH

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jan 31 2011, 08:26 PM~19750779
> *Just got these in the mail today :h5:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THOSE LOOK NICE! 
WHERE DO YOU GET EM & DO THEY MAKE OTHER COLORS?


----------



## Classic Customs

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jan 25 2011, 08:34 PM~19698133
> *Well it came in today...... much bigger that I thought (no joto). This block could last me for ages :uh:
> 
> I might cut it into pieces and send to people if the want some to start polishing their trim. This tripoi compound should take out scratches, cast marks, and textures.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: 

damn thats huge! :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by CALI_LAC_@Feb 2 2011, 04:12 AM~19764485
> *THOSE LOOK NICE!
> WHERE DO YOU GET EM & DO THEY MAKE OTHER COLORS?
> *


alot of shops make them on here, try "Pure XTC" link in my signature. I bought these off of "IN YA Mouf" cause I got a good deal on them :h5:


> _Originally posted by Classic Customs_@Feb 2 2011, 07:28 AM~19764811
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :wow:
> 
> damn thats huge!  :biggrin:
> *



:ugh: :ugh: :ugh: Get Straight or get the F out !!!!!!!!!!! :angry:


----------



## DUVAL

TTT


----------



## KAKALAK

Well I knew I had 2 holes in the window channel. So I took the window out to acess the damage and this is what I found :burn: :burn: :burn:


----------



## KAKALAK

But on a brighter note............... this is a rough sample of my emblem  

this is what I was trying to mimic












and here is the rough result :dunno:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Feb 3 2011, 01:17 AM~19773355
> *Well I knew I had 2 holes in the window channel. So I took the window out to acess the damage and this is what I found :burn: :burn: :burn:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


im scared to take my window off now :wow:


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Feb 2 2011, 10:17 PM~19773355
> *Well I knew I had 2 holes in the window channel. So I took the window out to acess the damage and this is what I found :burn: :burn: :burn:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


That sucks


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Feb 3 2011, 01:22 AM~19773401
> *But on a brighter note............... this is a rough sample of my emblem
> 
> this is what I was trying to mimic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and here is the rough result :dunno:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


is the letters going to be hi rised ?


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Feb 3 2011, 01:24 AM~19773433
> *is the letters going to be hi rised ?
> *


I got to ask him cause it would look better if the were.


----------



## Classic Customs

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Feb 2 2011, 08:53 AM~19765633
> *alot of shops make them on here, try "Pure XTC" link in my signature. I bought these off of "IN YA Mouf" cause I got a good deal on them :h5:
> :ugh: :ugh: :ugh: Get Straight or get the F out !!!!!!!!!!! :angry:
> *


 :wow: i see what you done there



> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Feb 2 2011, 10:22 PM~19773401
> *But on a brighter note............... this is a rough sample of my emblem
> 
> this is what I was trying to mimic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and here is the rough result :dunno:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats badass.. who is making those?


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Classic Customs_@Feb 3 2011, 07:49 AM~19775379
> *:wow:  i see what you done there
> thats badass.. who is making those?
> *


:rofl: :rofl:

thats a one of piece bro  

pm sent :biggrin:


----------



## LacN_Thru

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK+Feb 2 2011, 11:17 PM~19773355-->
> 
> 
> 
> Well I knew I had 2 holes in the window channel. So I took the window out to acess the damage and this is what I found :burn: :burn: :burn:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yikes :wow: hno:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-KAKALAK_@Feb 2 2011, 11:22 PM~19773401
> *But on a brighter note............... this is a rough sample of my emblem
> 
> this is what I was trying to mimic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and here is the rough result :dunno:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:thumbsup:
Looks good :yes:


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass

very nice craftman ship in here!


----------



## KAKALAK

started getting down with tha dirty :uh: Thanks for the comments fellas :h5:

drilled out what was left of the spot welds :uh:


















cut it










1st piece is out. I have to got and buy a mix gas bottle so I can start piecing the frame back together


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

DAMN DIDNT KNEW YOU COULD TAKE IT OUT LIKE THAT GOOD SHIT


----------



## azmobn06

Alot of good work going on here


----------



## azmobn06

Dam server :angry:


----------



## LacN_Thru

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Feb 3 2011, 08:22 PM~19781199
> *DAMN DIDNT KNEW YOU COULD TAKE IT OUT LIKE THAT GOOD SHIT
> *


x2! Must make it a bit easier to replace.


----------



## 209rider

LOOKS SICK BRO


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING+Feb 3 2011, 10:22 PM~19781199-->
> 
> 
> 
> DAMN DIDNT KNEW YOU COULD TAKE IT OUT LIKE THAT GOOD SHIT
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you can take anything out with a drill and a cutoff wheel :cheesy: :naughty:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 3 2011, 11:20 PM~19781868
> *Alot of good work going on here
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thanks :h5:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 3 2011, 11:29 PM~19781917
> *Dam server :angry:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> repost and you spelled damn wrong :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 3 2011, 11:43 PM~19782047
> *x2! Must make it a bit easier to replace.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> well I guess so but its just like anything else ..... remove the spot welds and its out :dunno:
> <!--QuoteBegin-209rider_@Feb 4 2011, 12:11 AM~19782408
> *LOOKS SICK BRO
> *


thanks, I was pretty sick when I seen the holes


----------



## KAKALAK

just got back from HF, got a 4X6'welding blanket for 18 bucks :naughty: They had larger ones but Im only working is small areas at a time so no need for that one. :happysad:


----------



## NED NEDERLANDER

:wow:


----------



## IN YA MOUF

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jan 31 2011, 11:26 PM~19750779
> *Just got these in the mail today :h5:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## chtrone

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Feb 3 2011, 06:57 AM~19775725
> *:rofl: :rofl:
> 
> thats a one of piece bro
> 
> pm sent :biggrin:
> *


I need to know too! :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

Heres where Im at :wow:


----------



## LacN_Thru

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Feb 4 2011, 08:48 PM~19791071
> *Heres where Im at :wow:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice work :thumbsup:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

IMA SEND MY LAC TO YOU :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Feb 4 2011, 08:07 PM~19791260
> *IMA SEND MY LAC TO YOU :biggrin:
> *


X2 :biggrin: 

Maybe I can get something done while I'm gone! :biggrin:


----------



## Lyfaluxury

you keep doin your thing,that car is really going to be something sweet.looks real good!!


----------



## KAKALAK

okay so here it is about 95% spotted in. still have to hit some more places but the rain got me :angry:





















I had to fab a small piece to replace the factory lead filler. Id like to replace with lead but I dont think thats going to happen.

Here it is grinded and flapped


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

O BOY


----------



## LacN_Thru

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Feb 5 2011, 04:52 PM~19796192
> *okay so here it is about 95% spotted in. still have to hit some more places but the rain got me :angry:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had to fab a small piece to replace the factory lead filler. Id like to replace with lead but I dont think thats going to happen.
> 
> Here it is grinded and flapped
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Very nice work man :thumbsup:

Oh, by the way, you should do some 90 belts and a writeup as your next mod, they'd come out badass like all your shit and I need to see how they're done :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING+Feb 5 2011, 07:39 PM~19796446-->
> 
> 
> 
> O BOY
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :nicoderm:
> <!--QuoteBegin-LacN_Thru_@Feb 5 2011, 08:04 PM~19796577
> *Very nice work man :thumbsup:
> 
> Oh, by the way, you should do some 90 belts and a writeup as your next mod, they'd come out badass like all your shit and I need to see how they're done :biggrin:
> *


I tried to get ahold of a set but couldnt agree on price if I recall right. I started thinking about them and I kind of like the way the belts are right now :happysad:


----------



## LacN_Thru

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Feb 5 2011, 06:24 PM~19796673
> *I tried to get ahold of a set but couldnt agree on price if I recall right. I started thinking about them and I kind of like the way the belts are right now :happysad:
> *


You remember what the price was? I'm not sure what a fair price would even be :dunno:

I would've kept them in the roof cuz I like them that way too, but the hole in the roof is too big. So I think I'll be attempting them in the next month or 2 hno:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by LacN_Thru_@Feb 5 2011, 08:46 PM~19796769
> *You remember what the price was? I'm not sure what a fair price would even be :dunno:
> 
> I would've kept them in the roof cuz I like them that way too, but the hole in the roof is too big. So I think I'll be attempting them in the next month or 2 hno:
> *


around 200 bucks for everything.... including the door sheet metal.... oh thats cause of the sunroof shouldnt be to hard to do. I seen a 90 in the junkyard and looked it over.... didnt look that hard :dunno:


----------



## LacN_Thru

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Feb 5 2011, 07:42 PM~19797059
> *around 200 bucks for everything.... including the door sheet metal.... oh thats cause of the sunroof shouldnt be to hard to do. I seen a 90 in the junkyard and looked it over.... didnt look that hard :dunno:
> *


Ok cool thanks. Yea, with a 42 you can still keep em in the roof, 44 is too big. I think the only problem will be molding the 90 armrest bit into the 80s one and getting the angles all right so the belt will pull out and retract.

Stay tuned :biggrin: :run:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by LacN_Thru_@Feb 6 2011, 04:20 PM~19801956
> *Ok cool thanks. Yea, with a 42 you can still keep em in the roof, 44 is too big. I think the only problem will be molding the 90 armrest bit into the 80s one and getting the angles all right so the belt will pull out and retract.
> 
> Stay tuned  :biggrin: :run:
> *


I thought it was just an extra piece that mounts behind (no ****) the arrmest. I maybe wrong but I could of swore it was like that. :dunno:


----------



## KAKALAK

and here is the passenger side :naughty: Im just about done.... just some pinholes I need to fill up. Didnt get a pic of the end result before it got dark. Ordered some POR-15. Im going to let the sheet metal rust for the next couple of days to pit the metal. I had a bad experience with POR-15 on clean/no rusted metal :uh:


----------



## LacN_Thru

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK+Feb 6 2011, 03:39 PM~19802535-->
> 
> 
> 
> I thought it was just an extra piece that mounts behind (no ****) the arrmest. I maybe wrong but I could of swore it was like that. :dunno:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> To make it look right you gotta notch out the back of it and mold the 90 armrest bit into it so it looks factory, some people extend the armrests too. Like this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To end up like this :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-KAKALAK_@Feb 6 2011, 08:21 PM~19804051
> *and here is the passenger side :naughty: Im just about done.... just some pinholes I need to fill up. Didnt get a pic of the end result before it got dark. Ordered some POR-15. Im going to let the sheet metal rust for the next couple of days to pit the metal. I had a bad experience with POR-15 on clean/no rusted metal :uh:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


But I don't wanna whore up your thread, you're doin some nice metal work homie  :thumbsup:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by LacN_Thru_@Feb 7 2011, 01:49 AM~19805792
> *To make it look right you gotta notch out the back of it and mold the 90 armrest bit into it so it looks factory, some people extend the armrests too. Like this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To end up like this  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I don't wanna whore up your thread, you're doin some nice metal work homie  :thumbsup:
> *


Oh okay, I got to take another look at the 90's cause I culd of swore is butted up to the armrest. But who ever recovered that armrest did a good job, cause someone that will do that in one piece is hard to find.... the vinyl work that is.


----------



## LacN_Thru

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Feb 7 2011, 06:37 AM~19806882
> *Oh okay, I got to take another look at the 90's cause I culd of swore is butted up to the armrest. But who ever recovered that armrest did a good job, cause  someone that will do that in one piece is hard to find.... the vinyl work that is.
> *


They do but up but the armrest has that notch. 
I've been saving pictures :biggrin: 










Yea, I'm gonna attempt it myself and if it doesn't turn out right the guys at my old job (upholstery shop) will be able to help me out


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by LacN_Thru_@Feb 7 2011, 02:23 PM~19808583
> *They do but up but the armrest has that notch.
> I've been saving pictures  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yea, I'm gonna attempt it myself and if it doesn't turn out right the guys at my old job (upholstery shop) will be able to help me out
> *


Okay thats what I seen :wow: :happysad:


----------



## LacN_Thru

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Feb 7 2011, 02:23 PM~19809460
> *Okay thats what I seen :wow:  :happysad:
> *


----------



## 2 stinkin lincoln

TTT


----------



## KAKALAK

got my vinyl top badges today




















Went and got this all metal to put where the roof and pillar meet. Since I took out some of the lead.











plus I thought my vinyl came in for my door panels but they mixed up the order and I got someone else's fabric...... so I'll have to wait a couple more days on that.


----------



## azmobn06

:biggrin:


----------



## 79 cutty

Work is looking good fool. :biggrin:


----------



## RAGHOUSE75

:biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by azmobn06+Feb 8 2011, 05:25 AM~19816193-->
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :nicoderm: :naughty:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by 79 [email protected] 8 2011, 01:35 PM~19817875
> *Work is looking good fool.  :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :nicoderm: thanks :happysad:
> <!--QuoteBegin-RAGHOUSE75_@Feb 8 2011, 01:57 PM~19818017
> *  :biggrin:
> *


:0 :wave: :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

here is some just about done pics. I had the center section that was rusted but not quite all the way through. I was thinking about not replacing it and just POR-15'n it. But I came to my senses and just replaced it. Here it is starting...... I am just going to peice mill it in also. Its easier to match the contour of the roof.





























this is the rusted section I was talkin about


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

love the badges :cheesy:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Feb 9 2011, 12:00 AM~19822702
> *love the badges :cheesy:
> *


ebay 40 bucks shipped :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

i got some tight 1s to bro wait to u see em :biggrin:


----------



## LacN_Thru

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Feb 8 2011, 10:05 PM~19822768
> *i got some tight 1s to bro wait to u see em :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by LacN_Thru_@Feb 9 2011, 12:29 AM~19823026
> *:0
> *


x2 :0 :wow:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

lol they tight ill post them on my topic :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Feb 9 2011, 01:40 AM~19823864
> *lol they tight ill post them on my topic :biggrin:
> *


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

:happysad:


----------



## CADILLACSAM

Thats som good metal work Lak :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Think i'm gonna buy a welder & learn in the spring time


----------



## azmobn06

:biggrin:


----------



## HARDLUCK88

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Feb 7 2011, 06:13 PM~19810334
> *got my vinyl top badges today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Went and got this all metal to put where the roof and pillar meet. Since I took out some of the lead.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> plus I thought my vinyl came in for my door panels but they mixed up the order and I got someone else's fabric...... so I'll have to wait a couple more days on that.
> *


how come you got the escalade emblems?


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Feb 10 2011, 02:46 PM~19836381
> *how come you got the escalade emblems?
> *


they are about the same size as the og's, I think these come on the STS or DTS's, none the less I think they look better than the og. It adds that newer touch.


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

doing good
homie.Just doing some repairs on my house.Thats why I got no money for the ride right now.


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by JOE(CAPRICE)68_@Feb 10 2011, 10:56 PM~19839742
> *doing good
> homie.Just doing some repairs on my house.Thats why I got no money for the ride right now.
> *


Well you cant live in your car so you better take care of your house :yes: :biggrin:


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Feb 10 2011, 11:37 PM~19841005
> *Well you cant live in your car so you better take care of your house :yes: :biggrin:
> *


 :wow:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING




----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by DUVAL+Feb 11 2011, 01:21 AM~19841497-->
> 
> 
> 
> :wow:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :wow:
> <!--QuoteBegin-64 CRAWLING_@Feb 11 2011, 01:22 AM~19841509
> *
> *





:naughty:


----------



## majikmike0118




----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by majikmike0118_@Feb 12 2011, 08:36 AM~19850956
> *
> *


 :0 :wave:


----------



## HARDLUCK88

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Feb 10 2011, 05:42 PM~19837560
> *they are about the same size as the og's, I think these come on the STS or DTS's, none the less I think they look better than the og. It adds that newer touch.
> *


it does streamline the 90's theme


----------



## HARDLUCK88

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Feb 11 2011, 12:37 AM~19841005
> *Well you cant live in your car so you better take care of your house :yes: :biggrin:
> *


says who?


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88+Feb 12 2011, 10:52 AM~19851228-->
> 
> 
> 
> it does streamline the 90's theme
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thats what I was thinking :dunno: especially with the 90's front end
> <!--QuoteBegin-HARDLUCK88_@Feb 12 2011, 10:53 AM~19851231
> *says who?
> *


not me just the wifey :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

just aquired this brand new header bow. still got the plastic on it :naughty: oh for a steal too


----------



## KAKALAK

got these in today to redo my back seat panels. they are the panel vertical chromes












also took the armrest chromes off the back armrests and swapped over to my coupe armrests












both done











got back to welding today, I didnt get pics of it after I finished for the day but here are some of progress


----------



## LacN_Thru

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Feb 12 2011, 09:13 AM~19851321
> *just aquired this brand new header bow. still got the plastic on it :naughty: oh for a steal too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice pickup :wow: :thumbsup:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING




----------



## KAKALAK

I must of cracked my windshield last night putting it back on the car last night :burn: oh well I wanted a new one anyways


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

DAMN, WELL A 80-92 WILL FIT :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Feb 13 2011, 12:02 PM~19857374
> *DAMN, WELL A 80-92 WILL FIT :biggrin:
> *


yeah they sell here uninstalled for 150, so I'll order one monday


----------



## HARDLUCK88

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Feb 12 2011, 11:13 AM~19851321
> *just aquired this brand new header bow. still got the plastic on it :naughty: oh for a steal too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


too bad its not the one with the cadillac script on it, i can never find a grille with the script on it, so i just assumed it was always on the bow, but im having a hard time understanding what year cadillac's came with what pieces of trim...


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Feb 13 2011, 02:18 PM~19858078
> *too bad its not the one with the cadillac script on it, i can never find a grille with the script on it, so i just assumed it was always on the bow, but im having a hard time understanding what year cadillac's came with what pieces of trim...
> *


yeah I know, I was hoping it had that too but its new so i aint complaining


----------



## Groc006

:wave:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Groc006_@Feb 13 2011, 07:40 PM~19859613
> *:wave:
> *


:wave:


----------



## KAKALAK

worked on the caddy again..... this area is the bottom of the windshield frame.

2 bad spots





























then testing a spot of por-15 after using ospho the night before. I wanted to test it first just in case it isnt compitable.


----------



## Guest

I HAD SAME ISSUE IN SMAE PLACE ON MINES


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by One Luv_@Feb 14 2011, 02:23 PM~19866666
> *I HAD SAME  ISSUE IN SMAE PLACE ON MINES
> *


I dont know whats the issue with the upper corners. Maybe a scratch at the factory thats covered by the windshield by the robots or some shit. But the bottoms.... I think it might be the same as the top but they put that foam shit in there and I think once water finds its way down it just sits. 

Unfortunately this is the way it goes. We find out 20 something years later that their was a problem on the manufacturing day. :burn:


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Feb 14 2011, 02:23 PM~19867207
> *I dont know whats the issue with the upper corners. Maybe a scratch at the factory thats covered by the windshield by the robots or some shit. But the bottoms.... I think it might be the same as the top but they put that foam shit in there and I think once water finds its way down it just sits.
> 
> Unfortunately this is the way it goes. We find out 20 something years later that their was a problem on the manufacturing day. :burn:
> *


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Feb 14 2011, 12:23 PM~19867207
> *I dont know whats the issue with the upper corners. Maybe a scratch at the factory thats covered by the windshield by the robots or some shit. But the bottoms.... I think it might be the same as the top but they put that foam shit in there and I think once water finds its way down it just sits.
> 
> Unfortunately this is the way it goes. We find out 20 something years later that their was a problem on the manufacturing day. :burn:
> *


Whew...I didnt have that problem. And by looking at all the work you are doing, thank god! Cadillac god that is  :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

I forgot to post one more spot that was rusted. I began cutting out but didnt get to start making the patch panel yet.













also my clips came in for my top..... and the T style rivits. I will be using these for the winshield frame and the vinyl top trim that goes over the roof.


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by DUVAL+Feb 14 2011, 04:44 PM~19867749-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-azmobn06_@Feb 14 2011, 10:26 PM~19870706
> *Whew...I didnt have that problem. And by looking at all the work you are doing, thank god! Cadillac god that is   :biggrin:
> *


yeah .......... I dont want to curse the gods too much cause I still have the 4100 :happysad: That could be next on their list of shit to do to me hno: hno:


----------



## KAKALAK

My vinyl came in today for my door panels :h5: also my armrest chromes :naughty:


----------



## d'Elegance

TTT Nice build :thumbsup:


----------



## LacN_Thru

> _Originally posted by azmobn06+Feb 14 2011, 08:26 PM~19870706-->
> 
> 
> 
> Whew...I didnt have that problem. And by looking at all the work you are doing, thank god! Cadillac god that is   :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> x2! :wow:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-KAKALAK_@Feb 15 2011, 09:53 AM~19874662
> *
> 
> yeah .......... I dont want to curse the gods too much cause I still have the 4100 :happysad: That could be next on their list of shit to do to me hno: hno:
> *


4100 hno: hno:


----------



## KAKALAK

just won this on ebay :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Feb 15 2011, 08:53 AM~19874662
> *
> 
> yeah .......... I dont want to curse the gods too much cause I still have the 4100 :happysad: That could be next on their list of shit to do to me hno: hno:
> *


uh oh


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by slowtrain1+Feb 16 2011, 01:00 AM~19880851-->
> 
> 
> 
> TTT    Nice build  :thumbsup:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thanks bro :happysad:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 16 2011, 01:54 AM~19881444
> *x2!  :wow:
> 4100 hno: hno:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :yessad: hno:
> <!--QuoteBegin-azmobn06_@Feb 16 2011, 07:52 PM~19886490
> *uh oh
> *


hno: hno:


----------



## HARDLUCK88

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Feb 13 2011, 04:59 PM~19858882
> *yeah I know, I was hoping it had that too but its new so i aint complaining
> *


how did you find one new? i cant afford a castle grille, so i wanted to make my own with some touches, but my header bow is dull, and im sure i cant afford to have it re-chromed...


----------



## HARDLUCK88

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Feb 13 2011, 09:48 PM~19860629
> *worked on the caddy again..... this area is the bottom of the windshield frame.
> 
> 2 bad spots
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> then testing a spot of por-15 after using ospho the night before. I wanted to test it first just in case it isnt compitable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


the vinyl top on mine is hammered, and im afraid of what im going to find when i redo the top... i must have a rotted body mount or something because my rear glass is loose from its pinchweld housing its in... idk why the rear glass has its own frame pinchwelded to the roof but it does...


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Feb 16 2011, 10:43 PM~19887932
> *how did you find one new? i cant afford a castle grille, so i wanted to make my own with some touches, but my header bow is dull, and im sure i cant afford to have it re-chromed...
> *


I'll reply to your posts tomorrow bro.


----------



## KAKALAK

finished up spotting any holes that were left and POR-15'd the frame. 


















started making my door panels..... outlined the panel









cut it out and fitted it









then stapled the areas where it will be behind the armrest just to hold it down. I ran out of adhesive so I'll pick some up tomorrow :naughty:


----------



## azmobn06

:cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Feb 17 2011, 02:04 AM~19889928
> *:cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


just got a qoute for a new winshield installed for 155.00 so that deserves 3 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: 's 


:biggrin: :boink: Im glad :h5:


----------



## KAKALAK

Well is what I was dealing with last night. I think Im going to dye the armrests to try to match closer to the vinyl or the paint. I :dunno: 





















It was too late to keep messing with it last night but I realized that I will have to add more foam behind the door chrome at the radius so avoid the wrinkling under it. I glued it but will get back on them tonight.


----------



## 65chevyman

nice


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Feb 17 2011, 09:11 AM~19891940
> *just got a qoute for a new winshield installed for 155.00 so that deserves 3 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: 's
> :biggrin: :boink: Im glad :h5:
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: 

and here's an extra one :cheesy:


----------



## KAKALAK

this where Im at with the panel. The damn plastic cracks when I try and rivit the dew sweep on. i'll prolly get some other type of fastener to attach them. 











this also came in :h5: NOS part


----------



## KAKALAK

installed the armrest chromes on the driverside armrest. I wish I would of thought of it before when doing the rear armrests but that shit is alot easier to install with a soldering iron than a knife and drill bit. :yes:


----------



## LacN_Thru

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Feb 18 2011, 10:12 AM~19900953
> *Well is what I was dealing with last night. I think Im going to dye the armrests to try to match closer to the vinyl or the paint. I :dunno:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was too late to keep messing with it last night but I realized that I will have to add more foam behind the door chrome at the radius so avoid the wrinkling under it. I glued it but will get back on them tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


They came out pretty good :thumbsup: . Are you using any heat or just pulling the vinyl yourself?


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by LacN_Thru_@Feb 19 2011, 12:33 AM~19906454
> *They came out pretty good :thumbsup: . Are you using any heat or just pulling the vinyl yourself?
> *


nah just pulling it. I think they are all right. I want to get the dye though and change the color of the armrests and the speaker pods. Its like 4 different shades of maroon :around:


----------



## HARDLUCK88

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK+Feb 18 2011, 08:37 PM~19904195-->
> 
> 
> 
> this also came in :h5: NOS part
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 1
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-KAKALAK_@Feb 16 2011, 08:33 AM~19882303
> *just won this on ebay :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



2


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Feb 19 2011, 07:44 AM~19908252
> *1
> 2
> *


3 :dunno:


----------



## LacN_Thru

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Feb 18 2011, 11:22 PM~19906801
> *nah just pulling it.  I think they are all right. I want to get the dye though and change the color of the armrests and the speaker pods. Its like 4 different shades of maroon :around:
> *


Heat will help you as far as pulling out wrinkles, though I didn't really see any on the panels :thumbsup: 

Best get you some SEM and start sprayin :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by LacN_Thru_@Feb 19 2011, 03:46 PM~19910122
> *Heat will help you as far as pulling out wrinkles, though I didn't really see any on the panels :thumbsup:
> 
> Best get you some SEM and start sprayin  :biggrin:
> *


I am..... I got to take a sample of the pleather over to the body supply house and let them match it.... doing that monday :h5:


----------



## LacN_Thru

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Feb 19 2011, 03:29 PM~19910657
> *I am..... I got to take a sample of the pleather over to the body supply house and let them match it.... doing that monday :h5:
> *


 :cheesy: :thumbsup:


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

see you putting in work :h5:


----------



## KAKALAK

thanks guys, I got some different reach rivits and the sweeps are lookin good.


----------



## KAKALAK

applied the all metal filler, primed the roof, finished up mounting the dew sweeps, and dropped off the fabric sample to get a pint of paint to match.


----------



## 79 cutty

Looking good fool.


----------



## KAKALAK

repaired the cowl hole last night, went from this











to this. I didnt want to waste time butting it up, so i just overlapped it and am done with it.


----------



## off_topic

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Feb 23 2011, 05:17 AM~19939401
> *repaired the cowl hole last night, went from this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> to this. I didnt want to waste time butting it up, so i just overlapped it and am done with it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Don't worry our adel-II is manufactored here in the states, If it were made in china ,do you think we could do lifetime warranty.And just because it is less expensive, doesn't mean we cut back on quality.Ron just knows how to use his buying power,Our last batch was 125 piece ,not 10 or 20 like others,that way we can pass along the savings wink.gif Ron even makes and winds his own candles here. Don't get us wrong Andy (adex) makes a great product ,But so do we. It is used in all our own competition cars, and several other high caliber hopper. Todd from street life, with a 115 car ,Ron's radical monte 108'',Jen the girl with the 90'' 63 impala that has won the street doble at new years. There is a few haters that are starting rumors and I won't go and disrepect Andy's topic....



you should take there advice and stop halfassing this shit nikka


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by off_topic_@Feb 23 2011, 09:30 AM~19939600
> *Don't worry our adel-II is manufactored here in the states, If it were made in china ,do you think we could do lifetime warranty.And just because it is less expensive, doesn't mean we cut back on quality.Ron just knows how to use his buying power,Our last batch was 125 piece ,not 10 or 20 like others,that way we can pass along the savings wink.gif  Ron even makes and winds his own candles here. Don't get us wrong Andy (adex) makes a great product ,But so do we. It is used in all our own competition cars, and several other high caliber hopper. Todd from street life, with a 115 car ,Ron's radical monte 108'',Jen the girl with the 90'' 63 impala that has won the street doble at new years. There is a few haters that are starting rumors and I won't go and disrepect Andy's topic....
> you should take there advice and stop halfassing this shit nikka
> *


hmmmm how do you credit hoppers achievements to the dumps they run? I know you cant have one without the other but, is it the dumps that get the inches or the gates? :uh:


----------



## HARDLUCK88

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Feb 23 2011, 02:54 PM~19941405
> *hmmmm how do you credit hoppers achievements to the dumps they run? I know you cant have one without the other but, is it the dumps that get the inches or the gates? :uh:
> *


:drama:


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Feb 23 2011, 07:17 AM~19939401
> *repaired the cowl hole last night, went from this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> to this. I didnt want to waste time butting it up, so i just overlapped it and am done with it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice welds


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by DUVAL_@Feb 23 2011, 07:59 PM~19943490
> *nice welds
> *


smart ass :uh:


----------



## KAKALAK

dye'd my headliner and 1 speaker pod, flapped the cowl patch and por-15'd it, and degreased all of the armrests. Also cut some other shit for a club brother


----------



## CADDY CREW

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Feb 18 2011, 05:37 PM~19904195
> *this where Im at with the panel. The damn plastic cracks when I try and rivit the dew sweep on. i'll prolly get some other type of fastener to attach them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this also came in :h5: NOS part
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by CADDY CREW_@Feb 24 2011, 12:16 AM~19945936
> *:thumbsup:
> *


:wave:


----------



## chtrone

Lookin good Kak! :thumbsup:


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Feb 23 2011, 08:12 PM~19944054
> *smart ass :uh:
> *


 :0


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by chtrone+Feb 24 2011, 01:32 AM~19946793-->
> 
> 
> 
> Lookin good Kak!  :thumbsup:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thanks :happysad:
> <!--QuoteBegin-DUVAL_@Feb 24 2011, 02:09 AM~19947129
> *:0
> *


:biggrin:


----------



## Classic Customs

> _Originally posted by chtrone_@Feb 23 2011, 10:32 PM~19946793
> *Lookin good Kak!  :thumbsup:
> *


x2

:biggrin:


----------



## Dog Leggin Lincoln

this friggin guy....




i still got the cutlass dash peice you requested 2 years ago


----------



## chtrone

> _Originally posted by Classic Customs_@Feb 24 2011, 06:37 AM~19948296
> *x2
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


Hey hey, Tommy what it do


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Feb 23 2011, 09:17 PM~19944090
> *dye'd my headliner and 1 speaker pod, flapped the cowl patch and por-15'd it, and degreased all of the armrests. Also cut some other shit for a club brother
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THE POD LOOKS AWSOME :biggrin:


----------



## Clutch100

uffin:


----------



## crucialjp

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Feb 23 2011, 06:17 AM~19939401
> *repaired the cowl hole last night, went from this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> to this. I didnt want to waste time butting it up, so i just overlapped it and am done with it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Do work Kak. I need to get over my fear of fuckin up something and start practicing my welds so I can get some work done myself. I have rust issues in some of the same spots.


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Classic Customs+Feb 24 2011, 09:37 AM~19948296-->
> 
> 
> 
> x2
> 
> :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks :happysad:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Dog Leggin [email protected] 25 2011, 01:26 AM~19955618
> *this friggin guy....
> i still got the cutlass dash peice you requested 2 years ago
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know I just talked to cisco today and he said he was at your brakes place waiting on you. Could of handed it off to him :dunno: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 25 2011, 01:52 AM~19955947
> *Hey hey, Tommy what it do
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> x2 :wow:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by 64 [email protected] 25 2011, 01:54 AM~19955966
> *THE POD LOOKS AWSOME :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> and my headliner doesnt
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 25 2011, 09:10 AM~19957315
> *uffin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :nicoderm:
> <!--QuoteBegin-crucialjp_@Feb 25 2011, 10:37 AM~19957615
> *Do work Kak. I need to get over my fear of fuckin up something and start practicing my welds so I can get some work done myself. I have rust issues in some of the same spots.
> *


You need to bring your fam over here for vacation. tow your car and let me work some magik on it and in a week i'll bust ass on it to get it ready for when you leave.  :nicoderm:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Feb 25 2011, 12:37 PM~19958269
> *and my headliner doesnt
> :nicoderm:
> *


AH SHIT YOUR HEADLINER TIGHT TO :cheesy: THE POD WAS IN THE WAY LOL :biggrin:


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Feb 23 2011, 06:17 PM~19944090
> *dye'd my headliner and 1 speaker pod, fapped the cowl patch and por-15'd it, and degreased all of the armrests. Also cut some other shit for a club brother
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I bet you did. :uh: :barf:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING+Feb 25 2011, 12:46 PM~19958336-->
> 
> 
> 
> AH SHIT YOUR HEADLINER TIGHT TO :cheesy:  THE POD WAS IN THE WAY LOL :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin: :h5:
> <!--QuoteBegin-79 cutty_@Feb 25 2011, 02:19 PM~19958877
> *I bet you did.  :uh:  :barf:
> *


:happysad: cadillacs just do something to me :happysad: Those pics can be pm'd to you :cheesy: :naughty:


----------



## azmobn06

looking good homie


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Feb 25 2011, 11:34 AM~19958987
> *:happysad: cadillacs just do something to me :happysad: Those pics can be pm'd to you  :cheesy: :naughty:
> *


Pretty sure I am busy that day.....so you can save those your own enjoyment on a rainy day. :barf: :wow:


----------



## LacN_Thru

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Feb 25 2011, 10:37 AM~19958269
> *and my headliner doesnt
> *


Redo it mayne! If you can do a door panel, a headliner ain't shit, and it'll look minty :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by azmobn06+Feb 25 2011, 02:55 PM~19959135-->
> 
> 
> 
> looking good homie
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :happysad: thanks bro :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by 79 [email protected] 25 2011, 02:56 PM~19959140
> *Pretty sure I am busy that day.....so you can save those your own enjoyment on a rainy day.  :barf:  :wow:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> your loss
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-LacN_Thru_@Feb 25 2011, 06:25 PM~19960395
> *Redo it mayne! If you can do a door panel, a headliner ain't shit, and it'll look minty  :biggrin:
> *


the headliner is broken ...... the fabric they used along with the glue doesnt make the foam and headliner board joint noticable. If I recovered it most likely would


----------



## LacN_Thru

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Feb 25 2011, 04:42 PM~19960507
> *the headliner is broken ...... the fabric they used along with the glue doesnt make the foam and headliner board joint noticable. If I recovered it most likely would
> *


That can be fixed, most of those boards end up broken  . What we used at the shop, depending on how badly the boards were broken, was either glue plain white printer paper over the breaks which smoothed it out and which you can also sand, or if it was really bad, we used burlap over the break. 

You can buy that material that is backed by foam as well, it's called headliner material


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by LacN_Thru_@Feb 25 2011, 09:40 PM~19961684
> *That can be fixed, most of those boards end up broken   . What we used at the shop, depending on how badly the boards were broken, was either glue plain white printer paper over the breaks which smoothed it out and which you can also sand, or if it was really bad, we used burlap over the break.
> 
> You can buy that material that is backed by foam as well, it's called headliner material
> *


cool info, mine is actaully missing the corner that is underneath the drivers visor. I could fab something but Im really trying to get this back on the road :happysad:


----------



## LacN_Thru

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Feb 26 2011, 09:43 AM~19965335
> *cool info, mine is actaully missing the corner that is underneath the drivers visor. I could fab something but Im really trying to get this back on the road :happysad:
> *


----------



## KAKALAK

all I got done this weekend was dying the armrests  Wifey was sick so she took the priority


----------



## HARDLUCK88

now u gotta find a garage door opener


----------



## 64 CRAWLING




----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Feb 27 2011, 11:57 PM~19975863
> *now u gotta find a garage door opener
> *


please explain :happysad:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Feb 27 2011, 11:57 PM~19975881
> *
> *


:nicoderm:


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Feb 27 2011, 09:56 PM~19975202
> *all I got done this weekend was dying the armrests  Wifey was sick so she took the priority
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


what kinda dy did you use for them? :happysad:


----------



## HARDLUCK88

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Feb 28 2011, 01:17 AM~19976812
> *please explain :happysad:
> *


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Feb 28 2011, 06:26 PM~19981590
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


oh.... this car prolly wont see a garage


----------



## azmobn06

:biggrin:


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863

much props kakalak


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by azmobn06+Mar 1 2011, 08:42 AM~19987088-->
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :nicoderm:
> <!--QuoteBegin-ELMAÑOSO863_@Mar 1 2011, 09:59 PM~19992176
> *much props kakalak
> *


:happysad: real reconize real :nicoderm:


----------



## KAKALAK

installed the trim back on the armrests 











put together the drivers door panel, its near complete. I see little im prefections in it but I'll try to correct on the next door panels. But IMO they look good being that they were started from scratch and Im not an upholstry guy :happysad:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

o yea that door panel on point


----------



## LacN_Thru

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Mar 1 2011, 09:12 PM~19992913
> *installed the trim back on the armrests
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> put together the drivers door panel, its near complete. I see little im prefections in it but I'll try to correct on the next door panels. But IMO they look good being that they were started from scratch and Im not an upholstry guy :happysad:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


They turned out pretty good homie :thumbsup: 

Next time use some steam or a heat gun and you'll be able to pull out any sorta wrinkles, they look clean though man :yes: . Kinda makes me wanna completely redo mine, those fleetwood chromes look good too :cheesy:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING+Mar 1 2011, 11:22 PM~19993018-->
> 
> 
> 
> o yea that door panel on point
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-LacN_Thru_@Mar 2 2011, 12:02 AM~19993488
> *They turned out pretty good homie :thumbsup:
> 
> Next time use some steam or a heat gun and you'll be able to pull out any sorta wrinkles, they look clean though man :yes: . Kinda makes me wanna completely redo mine, those fleetwood chromes look good too  :cheesy:
> *





thanks my fellow lac builders. im hopeing that the other door panel comes out better. But It looks alright for a street ride. The area of the door chromes kind of messed me up. Thats the worst part


----------



## azmobn06




----------



## KAKALAK

alright had some extra material so I decided to cover these instead of dyeing them.

went from this...










to this....



















and here is a better pic of the door panel....









also scouped this up for 24 bucks off ebay, now I just need one more 











its 2:14am and Im calling it a night :happysad:


----------



## KAKALAK

well the last thing to align on the pass door panel was the "pull bolts". Did that by placing paper behind the door panel, setting the panel in place and marking the paper where the bolts go. Then removed the panel and set the support plates. Pretty elementary :cheesy:





















then off to the door panel. Trying to work on it now, but here are some progress pics of the chrome placement and the dew sweep getting worked to curve with the door.



















Them degreased 95% of the interior pieces and dye'd them. 





























also ordered 2 more yards of vinyl and more foam. Instead of dying the back panels Im going to redoe to make them look like the fleetwoods.


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Mar 2 2011, 09:28 PM~20000950
> *well the last thing to align on the pass door panel was the "pull bolts". Did that by placing paper behind the door panel, setting the panel in place and marking the paper where the bolts go. Then removed the panel and set the support plates. Pretty elementary :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> then off to the door panel. Trying to work on it now, but here are some progress pics of the chrome placement and the dew sweep getting worked to curve with the door.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Them degreased 95% of the interior pieces and dye'd them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also ordered 2 more yards of vinyl and more foam. Instead of dying the back panels Im going to redoe to make them look like the fleetwoods.
> *


 :wow:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by DUVAL_@Mar 3 2011, 12:17 AM~20002276
> *:wow:
> *


----------



## Pure Perfection

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## azmobn06

looking good


----------



## QCC

looking good homie cant wait to see it done .... i should have them plate frames next weekend bro.... :thumbsup:


----------



## crucialjp

Damn U putting in a lot of good work. I'm home from work sick but I wanna head out to garage after seeing these pics. Keep it up homie :thumbsup:


----------



## 79 cutty

coming together nicely fool. Now get back to work.


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Pure Perfection+Mar 3 2011, 02:43 AM~20004149-->
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thanks :h5:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 3 2011, 09:07 AM~20005020
> *looking good
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thanks also :h5:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 3 2011, 09:17 AM~20005038
> *looking good homie cant wait to see it done .... i should have them plate frames next weekend bro.... :thumbsup:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :0 :wow: fk'n awesome :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 3 2011, 09:19 AM~20005047
> *Damn U putting in a lot of good work. I'm home from work sick but I wanna head out to garage after seeing these pics. Keep it up homie :thumbsup:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :yes:
> <!--QuoteBegin-79 cutty_@Mar 3 2011, 09:59 AM~20005163
> *coming together nicely fool. Now get back to work.
> *


:yes: take notes bro, Im moving right along :cheesy:


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

> _Originally posted by crucialjp_@Mar 3 2011, 06:19 AM~20005047
> *Damn U putting in a lot of good work. I'm home from work sick but I wanna head out to garage after seeing these pics. Keep it up homie :thumbsup:
> *


x1000000000


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by JOE(CAPRICE)68_@Mar 4 2011, 11:16 AM~20013565
> *x1000000000
> *


thanks bro :h5: 




well I completed both door panels and did the test fit :wow: The passenger door (2nd on I did) came out alot better than the driver door. I found out why.... I used sewing foam for both door panels. But I installed the foam different and it allowed the vinyl to stretch alot better without wrinking the foam. Well you live and you learn I might redo if I get bored one day :dunno:


----------



## LacN_Thru

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Mar 4 2011, 07:02 PM~20016929
> *thanks bro :h5:
> well I completed both door panels and did the test fit :wow: The passenger door (2nd on I did) came out alot better than the driver door. I found out why.... I used sewing foam for both door panels. But I installed the foam different and it allowed the vinyl to stretch alot better without wrinking the foam. Well you live and you learn I might redo if I get bored one day :dunno:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Fuck yea, good job homie! :thumbsup:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by LacN_Thru_@Mar 4 2011, 09:06 PM~20016948
> *Fuck yea, good job homie! :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks :happysad:


----------



## littlerascle59

> _Originally posted by LacN_Thru_@Mar 4 2011, 07:06 PM~20016948
> *Fuck yea, good job homie! :thumbsup:
> *


x2


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by littlerascle59_@Mar 4 2011, 09:31 PM~20017112
> *x2
> *


wussup little buddy


----------



## KAKALAK

Well here I am striping the back panel and geting ready for recovering......




















had to make the holes for the chrome trim










got it foamed. I'll get the pass side finished tomorrow to this point. I'm waiting on somemore material to come in (no joto) :biggrin:


----------



## MISTER ED

very nice kak


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Mar 5 2011, 01:33 AM~20019065
> *very nice kak
> *


thanks bro


----------



## specialk11232

looks good bro keep up the good work!


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by specialk11232_@Mar 5 2011, 03:19 PM~20022060
> *looks good bro keep up the good work!
> *


thanks and yes sir :yes: :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

this just came today


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

SO YOU GOT 2 NOW


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Mar 5 2011, 03:35 PM~20022150
> *SO YOU GOT 2 NOW
> *


naw just one. I seen some on ebay awhile ago. But they arent there right now. I got time so I'll just keep checking back :dunno:


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Mar 1 2011, 09:08 PM~19992867
> *:nicoderm:
> 
> :happysad: real reconize real :nicoderm:
> *


----------



## KAKALAK

Got the headliner back various trim pieces back in today, plus the passenger side rear panel foamed and ready for covering.


----------



## 84Joe

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Mar 5 2011, 05:26 PM~20023805
> *Got the headliner back various trim pieces back in today, plus the passenger side rear panel foamed and ready for covering.
> *


KEEP US POSTED HOMIE ,SHIT LOOKING GOOD


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by ELMAÑOSO863+Mar 5 2011, 08:52 PM~20023626-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :nicoderm:
> <!--QuoteBegin-84Joe_@Mar 5 2011, 09:34 PM~20023851
> *KEEP US POSTED HOMIE ,SHIT LOOKING GOOD
> *


thanks bro :h5:


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68




----------



## littlerascle59

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Mar 4 2011, 11:33 PM~20019065
> *very nice cock
> *


:burn:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED+Mar 5 2011, 01:33 AM~20019065-->
> 
> 
> 
> very nice cock
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-littlerascle59_@Mar 6 2011, 03:14 PM~20027806
> *:yes: :fool2:
> *



:ugh: :ugh: fixt for truf :uh:


----------



## littlerascle59

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Mar 6 2011, 05:57 PM~20029373
> *:ugh: :ugh: fixt for truf :uh:
> *


:uh: :burn:



Get back on da Cutlass mayne.


----------



## KAKALAK

you cant run 12's and keep the rear speakers....... so trying to brainstorm what to do, I came up with this........

I cut sheet metal to cover up the factory cutouts. When to the home depot and got a 3/16" sheet of paneling and cut a new package tray cover, because the factory one was all distorted. Then I figured the best way to get the speakers back there was to move them inwerd. I didnt like the idea of haveing speaker grills back there so I put some oval slots in there and will foam and cover in vinyl. I got a pair of 6x9's that Im going to run with.


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by littlerascle59_@Mar 6 2011, 08:31 PM~20029603
> *:uh: :burn:
> Get back on da Cutlass mayne.
> *


man honestly when Im in the cadillac bro Im like..................... man FK that cutlass Mayne!!

:yessad: :happysad:


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Mar 6 2011, 07:17 PM~20030312
> *you cant run 12's and keep the rear speakers....... so trying to brainstorm what to do, I came up with this........
> 
> I cut sheet metal to cover up the factory cutouts. When to the home depot and got a 3/16" sheet of paneling and cut a new package tray cover, because the factory one was all distorted. Then I figured the best way to get the speakers back there was to move them inwerd. I didnt like the idea of haveing speaker grills back there so I put some oval slots in there and will foam and cover in vinyl. I got a pair of 6x9's that Im going to run with.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I like the idea, but you might have some serious cancellation on the 6 x 9's with that piece of wood cutting across the middle of the speaker. You may end up needing to cut that out.  Looking good though fool.


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Mar 7 2011, 10:24 AM~20033637
> *I like the idea, but you might have some serious cancellation on the 6 x 9's with that piece of wood cutting across the middle of the speaker. You may end up needing to cut that out.   Looking good though fool.
> *


yeah I was thinking about that. not on the sound aspect, but the asthetics of it. Prolly would look better with a center slot.... I just didnt know if I could get the vinyl to stretch right, so i didnt cut it :dunno:


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Mar 7 2011, 07:40 AM~20033711
> *yeah I was thinking about that. not on the sound aspect, but the asthetics of it. Prolly would look better with a center slot.... I just didnt know if I could get the vinyl to stretch right, so i didnt cut it :dunno:
> *


You know what they say, cut first...ask questions later! :biggrin: 

Depending on how your mounting them though, if you are mounting them directly under the board you definitely might experience some cancellation, or feedback. May work better cutting a larger centered cut out with two smaller ones on the sides or something like that.


Just a thought. :biggrin:


----------



## CoupeDTS

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Mar 5 2011, 02:31 PM~20022134
> *this just came today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn u found one huh? course i just took mine off and could be gold plated by one of our club guys :happysad: might not match that one you got tho


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Mar 7 2011, 11:25 AM~20033892
> *You know what they say, cut first...ask questions later!  :biggrin:
> 
> Depending on how your mounting them though, if you are mounting them directly under the board you definitely might experience some cancellation, or feedback. May work better cutting a larger centered cut out with two smaller ones on the sides or something like that.
> Just a thought.  :biggrin:
> *


are you sure you dont want to ask chaddy b if he can answer it better with his piece of paper :cheesy: 


:biggrin: 
There is a hole cut out of the rear deck, Im mounting the 6x9's under and using those baffle pod type things. The wood that you see ( :dunno: ****) is the only thing that has the slots in it. I know what your saying though. Im not recutting it though..... wasted 6 hours of my sunday doing that shit...... driving to home depot and fking with the halfass Harbor Frieght air saw I had


----------



## CoupeDTS

whats that tuxedo vinyl?


----------



## CoupeDTS

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Mar 6 2011, 09:34 PM~20030434
> *man honestly when Im in the cadillac bro Im like..................... man FK that cutlass Mayne!!
> 
> :yessad:  :happysad:
> *


lol x2

where i rest my arm in my caddy I get into a gbody and my arm is hanging out the window! I had a cutlass too, theyre fun cars but once u go caddy you dont go back :yes:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

SELL THE CUTTY :biggrin:


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Mar 7 2011, 09:17 AM~20034217
> *are you sure you dont want to ask chaddy b if he can answer it better with his piece of paper :cheesy:
> *


Everyones a critic. :uh:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by CoupeDTS+Mar 7 2011, 12:17 PM~20034219-->
> 
> 
> 
> whats that tuxedo vinyl?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> it was a vinyl primarily used only on cadillacs, I have been told its the highest priced vinyl they make. Here is the grain......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 7 2011, 12:23 PM~20034254
> *lol x2
> :biggrin:
> where i rest my arm in my caddy I get into a gbody and my arm is hanging out the window!  I had a cutlass too, theyre fun cars but once u go caddy you dont go back :yes:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :yes: Getting back on that cutty is going to be hard :yessad:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by 64 [email protected] 7 2011, 12:43 PM~20034400
> *SELL THE CUTTY :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :0
> <!--QuoteBegin-79 cutty_@Mar 7 2011, 12:46 PM~20034414
> *Everyones a critic.  :uh:
> *


:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: just fk'g with you (no joto) :rofl:


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Mar 7 2011, 10:02 AM~20034511
> *:yes: Getting back on that cutty is going to be hard :yessad:
> *


So just post up the chrome you want to sell and I will take care of it for you.


----------



## CoupeDTS

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Mar 7 2011, 12:02 PM~20034511
> *it was a vinyl primarily used only on cadillacs, I have been told its the highest priced vinyl they make. Here is the grain......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :yes: Getting back on that cutty is going to be hard :yessad:
> :0
> 
> :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: just fk'g with you (no joto) :rofl:
> *


oh yea like the stuff on my big body. Yea thats some pretty rough tough vinyl


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty+Mar 7 2011, 01:03 PM~20034514-->
> 
> 
> 
> So just post up the chrome you want to sell and I will take care of it for you.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :no: I said it will be hard to get back on it  :biggrin:
> <!--QuoteBegin-CoupeDTS_@Mar 7 2011, 02:14 PM~20034960
> *oh yea like the stuff on my big body.  Yea thats some pretty rough tough vinyl
> *


Thats where I seen it.... I was like Thats what Im using!!!! Shit was tan color And I loved it :happysad:


----------



## LacN_Thru

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Mar 6 2011, 08:34 PM~20030434
> *man honestly when Im in the cadillac bro Im like..................... man FK that cutlass Mayne!!
> 
> :yessad:  :happysad:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Mar 7 2011, 11:18 AM~20034991
> *:no: I said it will be hard to get back on it    :biggrin:
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow: 

No comment! 

You should just sell me the chrome anyways....you don't want that stuff collecting dust, mine as well get fresh chrome when you get back to working on it!


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by LacN_Thru+Mar 7 2011, 02:41 PM~20035167-->
> 
> 
> 
> :cheesy:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :happysad:
> <!--QuoteBegin-79 cutty_@Mar 7 2011, 03:07 PM~20035343
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> 
> No comment!
> 
> You should just sell me the chrome anyways....you don't want that stuff collecting dust, mine as well get fresh chrome when you get back to working on it!
> *


we'll see :happysad:


----------



## KAKALAK

windshield molding clips along with the headliner retainers and the stainless steel T stud replacement screws came in today :uh: shit only took 17 days :uh: 









2 yds of foam and my fabric came in today so I can get back to work :cheesy:


----------



## CoupeDTS

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Mar 7 2011, 09:41 PM~20038626
> *windshield molding clips along with the headliner retainers and the stainless steel T stud replacement screws came in today :uh: shit only took 17 days :uh:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2 yds of foam and my fabric came in today so I can get back to work :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn them black clips are a bitch. i know my shit only has a few holding everything together


----------



## littlerascle59

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Mar 7 2011, 08:24 AM~20033637
> *I like the idea, but you might have some serious cancellation on the 6 x 9's with that piece of wood cutting across the middle of the speaker. You may end up needing to cut that out.   Looking good though fool.
> *


:yessad:
I know this from personal experience and it will sound like shit.


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by littlerascle59_@Mar 8 2011, 02:07 AM~20039148
> *:yessad:
> I know this from personal experience and it will sound like shit.
> *


damn it :burn: :burn: I thought 79 cutty was talking out of chaddy b's azz :burn: :burn: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

I tried wrapping last night and shit didnt work out so glassed it :happysad: I still might go back and try to do something with the slots and open them up :uh:


----------



## off_topic

leave the slots. shit cant sound that much difference bro. there isnt enough room to show a speaker grill on the caddys and it look right.


----------



## DUVAL

i would luv too see your garage................no ****


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Mar 7 2011, 07:41 PM~20038626
> *windshield molding clips along with the headliner retainers and the stainless steel T stud replacement screws came in today :uh: shit only took 17 days :uh:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2 yds of foam and my fabric came in today so I can get back to work :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: looking good!


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Mar 8 2011, 05:57 AM~20040649
> *damn it :burn: :burn: I thought 79 cutty was talking out of chaddy b's azz :burn: :burn: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> I tried wrapping last night and shit didnt work out so glassed it :happysad: I still might go back and try to do something with the slots and open them up :uh:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Sorry to disappoint, but when it comes to the audios that is my area of expertise. :biggrin: (no ****) :uh:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by off_topic+Mar 8 2011, 09:25 AM~20040755-->
> 
> 
> 
> leave the slots. shit cant sound that much difference bro. there isnt enough room to show a speaker grill on the caddys and it look right.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Im not sure just yet what I'll do :dunno: the good thing is that its removable and if it doesnt work good I can cut another piece out on a rainy day
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 8 2011, 09:25 AM~20040757
> *i would luv too see your garage................no ****
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> its a pigsty bro, 2 cars worth of shit
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by JOE(CAPRICE)[email protected] 8 2011, 09:45 AM~20040829
> *:wow: looking good!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :h5:
> <!--QuoteBegin-79 cutty_@Mar 8 2011, 09:55 AM~20040882
> *Sorry to disappoint, but when it comes to the audios that is my area of expertise.  :biggrin: (no ****) :uh:
> *


what if the speakers were not so close to the cover ??? :dunno:


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Mar 8 2011, 07:28 AM~20041029
> *what if the speakers were not so close to the cover ??? :dunno:
> *


Still have some distortion becasue the sound wave is going to bounce back into the cone. Your best bet would be just to redo it and cut one of those openings right through the center of the speaker, and then one on each side flanking it.


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Mar 8 2011, 11:21 AM~20041250
> *Still have some distortion becasue the sound wave is going to bounce back into the cone. Your best bet would be just to redo it and cut one of those openings right through the center of the speaker, and then one on each side flanking it.
> *


Im going to try and salvage the piece I have. I'll think of something to do, thanks for your input (no ****) :cheesy:


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Mar 8 2011, 11:46 AM~20042612
> *Im going to try and salvage the piece I have. I'll think of something to do, thanks for your input (no ****) :cheesy:
> *


It would be easy to salvage.....just fiberglass the pieces you cut out back in....or even fiberglass some other filler piece in, sand it smooth, and then cut it up differently.  :biggrin:


----------



## Classic Customs

you have some serious skill with those panels my brother


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty+Mar 8 2011, 03:55 PM~20043065-->
> 
> 
> 
> It would be easy to salvage.....just fiberglass the pieces you cut out back in....or even fiberglass some other filler piece in, sand it smooth, and then cut it up differently.    :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hmmmmm glassing and sanding..... :ugh: I think I'll just cut out another piece :biggrin: :biggrin:
> <!--QuoteBegin-Classic Customs_@Mar 8 2011, 04:01 PM~20043099
> *you have some serious skill with those panels my brother
> *


why thank you :h5: :happysad:


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Mar 8 2011, 03:00 PM~20043854
> *hmmmmm glassing and sanding..... :ugh: I think I'll just cut out another piece
> *


Lmao, that works too!


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Mar 8 2011, 06:19 PM~20043979
> *Lmao, that works too!
> *


well I thought I was done with the board so I cut it in half  Looks like I'll be splicing it :uh: The good thing is that it will be made different so that I can cover it :happysad:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Mar 7 2011, 10:41 PM~20038626
> *windshield molding clips along with the headliner retainers and the stainless steel T stud replacement screws came in today :uh: shit only took 17 days :uh:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2 yds of foam and my fabric came in today so I can get back to work :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


how you u out the metal studs in place?? never did it before, i know ill need a few for when i put my moldings on my 2dr


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Mar 8 2011, 08:25 PM~20044883
> *well I thought I was done with the board so I cut it in half  Looks like I'll be splicing it :uh: The good thing is that it will be made different so that I can cover it :happysad:
> *


strike that, Changed it up...... kind of plain jane but it will work :happysad: Hopefully will finish tonight :cheesy:


----------



## KAKALAK

well here it is, i hope its 79cutty approved hno: hno:


----------



## benz88

damn that looks good.


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by benz88_@Mar 9 2011, 02:24 AM~20048036
> *damn that looks good.
> *


thanks bro, Im getting siked to start on the trunk :biggrin:


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Mar 8 2011, 10:38 PM~20047626
> *well here it is, i hope its 79cutty approved hno: hno:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Lmao..... That should work. Definitely reduced the risk of cancellation. I will send chaddyb to your thread, see if he can check it off for you too. :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## shops laggard

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Mar 1 2011, 08:12 PM~19992913
> *installed the trim back on the armrests
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> put together the drivers door panel, its near complete. I see little im prefections in it but I'll try to correct on the next door panels. But IMO they look good being that they were started from scratch and Im not an upholstry guy :happysad:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :nicoderm: ing good KAKALAK, keep movin' forward.


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty+Mar 9 2011, 01:16 PM~20050377-->
> 
> 
> 
> Lmao..... That should work. Definitely reduced the risk of cancellation. I will send chaddyb to your thread, see if he can check it off for you too.  :uh:  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :0 hno: tell him it looks better in person.... oh and the pics dont do it any justice hno: hno: :biggrin:
> <!--QuoteBegin-shops laggard_@Mar 9 2011, 01:51 PM~20050597
> *:nicoderm: ing good KAKALAK, keep movin' forward.
> *


Thanks bro for stopping by :h5:


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Mar 9 2011, 11:04 AM~20050709
> *:0 hno: tell him it looks better in person.... oh and the pics dont do it any justice hno: hno: :biggrin:
> *


Oh he's got jokes...... :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Mar 9 2011, 02:13 PM~20050783
> *Oh he's got jokes...... :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


:rofl: :rofl:


----------



## *New Movement Md*

Looking Good homeboy. You can do my doors now...


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by *New Movement Md*_@Mar 9 2011, 05:00 PM~20051822
> *Looking Good homeboy.  You can do my doors now...
> *


I believe these doors are the only ones I can do because by deleteing the door carpet I was able to put them together without stiches :happysad: I got lucky and saved 300 bucks by doing them myself :biggrin:


----------



## *New Movement Md*

I was thinking about that same thing today in class... I might delete mine also. I wanted to do some fiberglass in that spot but IDK now. It looks good with nothing there... KEEP IT UP...


----------



## azmobn06

nice!....I like not coming on for a couple days ans see nothing but progress :cheesy:


----------



## KAKALAK

I was working on fitting the windshield trim until it started raining :burn: So I moved into the garage and wrapped the dr side rear panel. Nothings installed just tried to get them together for a pic. Oh and about the staples...... you shouldnt see them once installed


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Mar 9 2011, 11:54 PM~20054993
> *nice!....I like not coming on for a couple days ans see nothing but progress :cheesy:
> *


yeah, my interior is almost complete, except for the seats being recovered. I might try to dye them to get some more life out of them.


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by *New Movement Md*_@Mar 9 2011, 11:32 PM~20054761
> *I was thinking about that same thing today in class... I might delete mine also. I wanted to do some fiberglass in that spot but IDK now. It looks good with nothing there...  KEEP IT UP...
> *


that would look cool..... maybe some patterns on them once glassed


----------



## CoupeDTS

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Mar 10 2011, 12:00 AM~20055532
> *yeah, my interior is almost complete, except for the seats being recovered. I might try to dye them to get some more life out of them.
> *


my homie dyed his and it looked a hell of alot better. His were cloth. Didnt come off on clothes or nothin too.


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by CoupeDTS_@Mar 10 2011, 04:14 AM~20056984
> *my homie dyed his and it looked a hell of alot better.  His were cloth.  Didnt come off on clothes or nothin too.
> *


thats what I needed to hear :h5: thanks  The jobber store said I could use it on the seats but It makes the fabric have a rougher feeling


----------



## CoupeDTS

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Mar 10 2011, 06:39 AM~20057247
> *thats what I needed to hear :h5: thanks  The jobber store said I could use it on the seats but It makes the fabric have a rougher feeling
> *


yep it does, but i think after awhile it softens up. He used a brush to kinda brush it in after spraying and soften up the fabric.


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by CoupeDTS_@Mar 10 2011, 01:24 PM~20058732
> *yep it does, but i think after awhile it softens up.  He used a brush to kinda brush it in after spraying and soften up the fabric.
> *


cool Im going too try that :biggrin:


----------



## 79 cutty

Damn....I noticed the thread was at the top, thought some progress was done, but silly me....just smilies. :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK+Mar 10 2011, 12:53 AM~20055470-->
> 
> 
> 
> I was working on fitting the windshield trim until it started raining :burn: So I moved into the garage and wrapped the dr side rear panel. Nothings installed just tried to get them together for a pic. Oh and about the staples...... you shouldnt see them once installed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-79 cutty_@Mar 10 2011, 03:50 PM~20059774
> *Damn....I noticed the thread was at the top, thought some progress was done, but silly me....just smilies.  :biggrin:
> *


that was last night foolio :biggrin:


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK+Mar 10 2011, 04:39 AM~20057247-->
> 
> 
> 
> :h5:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 10 2011, 12:02 PM~20059399
> *:biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-KAKALAK_@Mar 10 2011, 01:36 PM~20060029
> *that was last night foolio :biggrin:
> *


See above for today's progress! :biggrin: You know I had to!


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Mar 10 2011, 05:02 PM~20060230
> *See above for today's progress!  :biggrin: You know I had to!
> *


man you do everything chaddy b tells you to do huh  :0 :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

scooped up these ...... I love the Cobalt series :happysad: When buying them I seen that they had a pair of 10's too so I put those on Layway :biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

SUP BRO


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Mar 9 2011, 10:00 PM~20055532
> *yeah, my interior is almost complete, except for the seats being recovered. I might try to dye them to get some more life out of them.
> *


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING+Mar 10 2011, 11:24 PM~20063280-->
> 
> 
> 
> SUP BRO
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-azmobn06_@Mar 11 2011, 12:59 AM~20064167
> *
> *


wussup my ninjas :cheesy: :biggrin: New windshield hopefully getting put in tomorrow


----------



## DUVAL

ttt


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by DUVAL_@Mar 11 2011, 01:45 AM~20064613
> *ttt
> *


that was mighty white of yah :happysad: :cheesy:


----------



## KAKALAK

Okay so the new windshield is in now. :h5: :h5: :h5:






























The coolest thing about it is that its better than the factory shit because this one has the antenna built into the glass...... You cant see the wires in the pic but its got 2 tiny lines that run up to the rear view mount. Now the antenna is getting shaved from the fender :yes:


----------



## KAKALAK

these baffles came in also, they are for the 6X9's :naughty:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

:cheesy:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Mar 11 2011, 08:40 PM~20070370
> *:cheesy:
> *


jealous :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

lol yea rite, i got og glass :biggrin: :roflmao:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Mar 11 2011, 09:21 PM~20070697
> *lol yea rite, i got og glass :biggrin:  :roflmao:
> *


your so old school  :biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

NOS new old school :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Mar 11 2011, 09:32 PM~20070763
> *NOS new old school :biggrin:
> *


my tint strip is blue now ..........not pukish brown :barf:


----------



## littlerascle59

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Mar 11 2011, 05:43 PM~20069989
> *The coolest thing about it is that its better than the factory shit because this one has the antenna built into the glass...... You cant see the wires in the pic but its got 2 tiny lines that run up to the rear view mount. Now the antenna is getting shaved from the fender :yes:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Ain't never heard of dat..., more info?


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by littlerascle59_@Mar 11 2011, 11:45 PM~20071641
> *Ain't never heard of dat..., more info?
> *


:dunno: I didnt know I was getting it :dunno:


----------



## CHARLIESHEEN

GAY


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by CHARLIESHEEN_@Mar 12 2011, 11:05 AM~20074202
> *GAY
> *


your momma :0 :0 sizzle


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863

why do newbies always gotta be talkin shit


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by ELMAÑOSO863_@Mar 13 2011, 12:23 PM~20080314
> *why do newbies always gotta be talkin shit
> *


that foo aint new :no: just another admirer :biggrin:


----------



## LacN_Thru

:thumbsup:


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Mar 13 2011, 11:04 AM~20080491
> *that foo aint new :no: just another admirer :biggrin:
> *


 :0 who is it :happysad:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by ELMAÑOSO863_@Mar 13 2011, 02:08 PM~20080904
> *:0  who is it  :happysad:
> *


:rofl: :rofl: maybe you :rofl: :rofl: Im sure they are from FL cause chaz got a post too (no ****) :scrutinize:


----------



## MISTER ED

Looking real good you keepin it baldy or vinyl top....


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Mar 13 2011, 07:32 PM~20082495
> *Looking real good you keepin it baldy or vinyl top....
> *


Vinyl bro, :yes: thanks for stopping by :biggrin:


----------



## BIG WHIT 64




----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by BIG WHIT 64_@Mar 13 2011, 10:53 PM~20083858
> *
> *


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Mar 13 2011, 12:04 PM~20080491
> *that foo aint new :no: just another admirer :biggrin:
> *


----------



## LacN_Thru

:run:


----------



## KAKALAK

Took the dye back to the jobber store to get it matched again. I need somemore to do the seats


----------



## *New Movement Md*

TTMFT for the CADILLACS..!


----------



## KAKALAK

Just a little sneak peek :cheesy:


----------



## chtrone

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Mar 16 2011, 04:24 PM~20107422
> *Just a little sneak peek :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Awwww shit!
:biggrin:


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Mar 16 2011, 04:24 PM~20107422
> *Just a little sneak peek :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:0


----------



## CoupeDTS

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Mar 16 2011, 06:24 PM~20107422
> *Just a little sneak peek :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


once you start engraving you cant stop


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by CoupeDTS_@Mar 17 2011, 02:34 AM~20111271
> *once you start engraving you cant stop
> *


man ............ No lie, When I seen it I said :0, I wanted more. So Im sending my door handles to be done too :happysad: Then other parts will follow :cheesy:


----------



## arabretard

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Mar 11 2011, 05:43 PM~20069989
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 is that diamond white?


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by arabretard_@Mar 17 2011, 09:55 AM~20112302
> *:0 is that diamond white?
> *


:nosad: just the run of the mill primer grey :scrutinize: :biggrin:


----------



## CoupeDTS

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Mar 11 2011, 06:43 PM~20069989
> *Okay so the new windshield is in now. :h5: :h5: :h5:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The coolest thing about it is that its better than the factory shit because this one has the antenna built into the glass...... You cant see the wires in the pic but its got 2 tiny lines that run up to the rear view mount. Now the antenna is getting shaved from the fender :yes:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn i knew thats how most new cars have it but didnt know they did it on the old glass now. So whats the plug in to plug the antenna wire into it? And wheres it at?


----------



## MISTER ED

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Mar 16 2011, 07:24 PM~20107422
> *Just a little sneak peek :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




:fool2: :fool2: :fool2:


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Mar 17 2011, 09:17 AM~20112940
> *:nosad: just the run of the mill primer grey :scrutinize: :biggrin:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: lol! Kak u a funny mofo!


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by CoupeDTS+Mar 17 2011, 12:32 PM~20113003-->
> 
> 
> 
> damn i knew thats how most new cars have it but didnt know they did it on the old glass now.  So whats the plug in to plug the antenna wire into it?  And wheres it at?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yeah the antenna wire from the radio. Im going to shave the fender hole. The wire from the glass is right in the center in the wiper cowl area.
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by MISTER [email protected] 17 2011, 12:43 PM~20113068
> *:fool2:  :fool2:  :fool2:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> X2 :naughty:
> <!--QuoteBegin-fleetwoodcoupe_@Mar 17 2011, 12:49 PM~20113102
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  lol! Kak u a funny mofo!
> *


:dunno: I wasnt sure if he was being a smart azz :rofl: :rofl: 



another spy pic :0


----------



## arabretard

LOL no i wasnt being a smart ass it was a legit question. the way the sun is hitting the car it makes it look diamond white


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by arabretard_@Mar 17 2011, 02:09 PM~20113549
> *LOL no i wasnt being a smart ass it was a legit question. the way the sun is hitting the car it makes it look diamond white
> *


yeah I went back and looked at the pics and seen what your saying :rofl: :rofl: :thumbsup: I wish it was diamond white now :yessad:


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Mar 17 2011, 11:14 AM~20113574
> *yeah I went back and looked at the pics and seen what your saying :rofl: :rofl: :thumbsup: I wish it was diamond white now :yessad:
> *


Lol! Man if it Looks diamond white then just shoot clear over it! Ha ha! First diamond white primer paint job!


----------



## HARDLUCK88

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Mar 16 2011, 07:24 PM~20107422
> *Just a little sneak peek :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


good shit dude, i have a spare pair of bezels im going to fuck with...


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodcoupe+Mar 17 2011, 03:09 PM~20113943-->
> 
> 
> 
> Lol! Man if it Looks diamond white then just shoot clear over it! Ha ha! First diamond white primer paint job!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ghetto Fabulous :cheesy:
> <!--QuoteBegin-HARDLUCK88_@Mar 17 2011, 08:13 PM~20115872
> *good shit dude, i have a spare pair of bezels im going to fuck with...
> *


I didnt do these, Ricardo from Texas did. He gets all the credit. I'll get a machine one day but for right now, I'll just let the professionals handle it


----------



## KAKALAK

got the hood ornament and a NOS chrome "coupe deville" script going to Miami to get gold plated and the 90-92 yaer model door handles being sent to Texas to get engraved and replated


----------



## chaddyb

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Mar 16 2011, 06:24 PM~20107422
> *Just a little sneak peek :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:cheesy: Me likey.


----------



## Pure Perfection

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Mar 16 2011, 04:24 PM~20107422
> *Just a little sneak peek :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: looks real nice bro


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by chaddyb+Mar 18 2011, 12:09 PM~20121048-->
> 
> 
> 
> :cheesy: Me likey.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Pure Perfection_@Mar 18 2011, 12:52 PM~20121361
> *:thumbsup:  looks real nice bro
> *



Thanks..... I do too :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

WHAT YOU TRYIN TO DO? GET LOWRIDER OF THE YEAR LOL :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Mar 18 2011, 02:40 PM~20122109
> *WHAT YOU TRYIN TO DO? GET LOWRIDER OF THE YEAR LOL :biggrin:
> *


behind you guys (no ****) I guess yeah :cheesy: Naw just had an itch and scratched it :naughty:


from an email I got, the Tail light assemblies are chromed and might be picked up today :naughty: :0 :wow:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

LOL GUD SHIT THEN PICK THEM HOES UP!! :cheesy:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Mar 18 2011, 05:24 PM~20123052
> *LOL GUD SHIT THEN PICK THEM HOES UP!! :cheesy:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: I think thats what I got the itch from :happysad:


----------



## Groc006

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Mar 16 2011, 07:24 PM~20107422
> *Just a little sneak peek :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice!!! 

Did you do that or had it done???

If you had it done, where??? :cheesy:


----------



## Groc006

> _Originally posted by Groc006_@Mar 19 2011, 01:08 AM~20126161
> *Nice!!!
> 
> Did you do that or had it done???
> 
> If you had it done, where??? :cheesy:
> *


Never mind.... I read the other post :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Groc006_@Mar 19 2011, 01:11 AM~20126188
> *Never mind.... I read the other post :biggrin:
> *


Ricardo Navarro

I got his number also if you want to contact him. Real cool dude!!


----------



## LacN_Thru

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Mar 17 2011, 10:12 PM~20118128
> *got the hood ornament and a NOS chrome "coupe deville" script going to Miami to get gold plated and the 90-92 yaer model door handles being sent to Texas to get engraved and replated
> *


Shit you worldwide huh :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## OLDSCHOOL

> _Originally posted by DaBatRyde_@Aug 14 2010, 03:42 PM~18309101
> *Can u pm me where i get these ?
> *


yeah me too!!! :biggrin: 
car looks great, by the way.


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Mar 13 2011, 04:27 PM~20082195
> *:rofl: :rofl: maybe you :rofl: :rofl: Im sure they are from FL cause chaz got a post too (no ****) :scrutinize:
> *


not me......... cant think of a good name to make another account :happysad:


----------



## *New Movement Md*

TTMFT for post whoring..!! 

:biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by LacN_Thru+Mar 19 2011, 03:35 PM~20129095-->
> 
> 
> 
> Shit you worldwide huh :wow: :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :naughty: :naughty:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 19 2011, 08:14 PM~20130509
> *yeah me too!!! :biggrin:
> car looks great, by the way.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thanks alot.
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by ELMAÑ[email protected] 19 2011, 09:09 PM~20130829
> *not me......... cant think of a good name to make another account  :happysad:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Id say the samething if I was suspect :scrutinize: :biggrin:
> <!--QuoteBegin-*New Movement Md*_@Mar 20 2011, 10:24 AM~20133459
> *TTMFT for post whoring..!!
> *


You dirty little whore you :naughty: :0 :boink:


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Mar 16 2011, 04:24 PM~20107422
> *Just a little sneak peek :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## KAKALAK

I also picked up my paint friday. Pics later today, Going to concentrate on putting the interior back together.


----------



## KAKALAK

Alright just tried to finish up some odds and ends today......


used black felt to cover the holes in the back deck cover, looks pretty good I think :happysad:



















I dye'd the back seats the other day, and put the panels and armrests back in. I cant put in the sail panels and the map lights until I get the top redone. The seats were faded but now they look about brand new. 



















Installed the mirror and the trim piec that wraps around the front headliner trim. The light assembly had to be modified to fit it. I still haven found out how to wire it yet  I contacted cadillac and their books that I seen dont cover it. :dunno:


----------



## KAKALAK

Heres my paint ..... its a mercedes white. Its an off white. Sorry cadillac Gods :happysad: Im not doing the Diamond white as a 1st time complete paint job :nosad:


----------



## jdc68chevy

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Mar 20 2011, 06:06 PM~20137046
> *Heres my paint ..... its a mercedes white. Its an off white. Sorry cadillac Gods :happysad: Im not doing the Diamond white as a 1st time complete paint job :nosad:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ITS ALL GOOD HOMIE I WAS GOING TOO SPRAY MY OLD LAC , 03 MERCEDES ICEY BLUE IT HAS A PEARL IN IT .


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by jdc68chevy_@Mar 20 2011, 09:20 PM~20137167
> *ITS ALL GOOD HOMIE I WAS GOING TOO SPRAY MY OLD LAC , 03 MERCEDES ICEY BLUE IT HAS A PEARL IN IT .
> *


Thats like the Cadillac Diamond White. It is a tri coat system. I have pearl already so I didnt spend the extra 150 for the pearl


----------



## 84Joe

> _Originally posted by chaddyb_@Mar 18 2011, 08:09 AM~20121048
> *:cheesy: Me likey.
> *


X2 THAT IS SOME NICE SHIT CANT WAIT TO SEE IT DONE HOMIE


----------



## CADDY CREW

:thumbsup:


----------



## Kandy Drippa

uffin:


----------



## KAKALAK

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: KAKALAK, *Still Hated*


:scrutinize: :wow:


----------



## Still Hated

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Mar 21 2011, 04:54 AM~20140674
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: KAKALAK, Still Hated
> :scrutinize:  :wow:
> *


I see progress....................... :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by 84Joe+Mar 20 2011, 10:17 PM~20137884-->
> 
> 
> 
> X2 THAT IS SOME NICE SHIT CANT WAIT TO SEE IT DONE HOMIE
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thanks me either, not to far now :no:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by CADDY [email protected] 20 2011, 10:52 PM~20138208
> *:thumbsup:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :thanks:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Kandy [email protected] 21 2011, 05:17 AM~20140416
> *uffin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :wow: wussup bro :biggrin:
> <!--QuoteBegin-Still Hated_@Mar 21 2011, 10:20 AM~20141075
> *I see progress....................... :biggrin:
> *


trying, good talking to you today


----------



## KAKALAK

Well my tail lights are done :naughty: :boink:


----------



## KAKALAK

I sent the door handles but they have to be taken apart. So if the plater doesnt want to dissassemble then I'll have to do it and resend.


----------



## KAKALAK

sprayed my front fillers cause I wanted to see the color :naughty:


----------



## LA CURA

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Mar 21 2011, 12:13 PM~20142127
> *Well my tail lights are done :naughty: :boink:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by LA CURA_@Mar 23 2011, 12:03 PM~20159712
> *
> *


:happysad:


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

:wow:


----------



## HARDLUCK88

hey did i post the picture of the cadillac garage door opener i have? i never seen that mirror before thats nice. i can tell the map lights are from an 89 or newer  the package tray looks cushy like the seats do, good job :thumbsup:


----------



## HARDLUCK88

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Mar 21 2011, 01:13 PM~20142127
> *Well my tail lights are done :naughty: :boink:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i dont see ne thing...


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

you dont see the engraves red xs on the taillights??


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Mar 23 2011, 06:13 PM~20162400
> *you dont see the engraves red xs on the taillights??
> *


thats cause you guys came 3 days later ....... So I said fk it and took them off :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

i seen them


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Mar 23 2011, 06:18 PM~20162440
> *i seen them
> *


oh okay then.... thanks for bumping my topic then after you seen them  :biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

:0


----------



## Blocky77




----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Blocky77_@Mar 23 2011, 09:36 PM~20163865
> *
> *


:nicoderm: :wave:


----------



## KAKALAK

well painted the rear fillers and the corvette 3rd brake light housing





















also dye'd the back window trim. 










Only problem is this :burn: :burn: I should of test fitted it cause I dont think i have enough dye to repaint the 80's trim. another qrt of dye is 67 bucks, that will be my 3rd one  Still got to do the front seats :uh:


----------



## KAKALAK

The interior trim is off of a 90's caddy, the outside plastic halo for the vinyl top is off of an 80's fleetwood. I know where an 80's fleet is so I'll go back and get the trim and redye it :|


----------



## HARDLUCK88

bummer dude, i tried to take the 90's trim from a cadi and use it for my rear window, and it didnt work...












this shit right here pisses me off. see how there are rivets around the edge of the window retainer... that shit is broken on my cadi, and water leaked onto my package tray. now i have to rip my vinyl top off to fix it.  i think its pinch welded on the inside too and that shit is all fucked up...


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

DAMN THATS KILLER MAN


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88+Mar 26 2011, 11:45 AM~20185009-->
> 
> 
> 
> bummer dude, i tried to take the 90's trim from a cadi and use it for my rear window, and it didnt work...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this shit right here pisses me off. see how there are rivets around the edge of the window retainer... that shit is broken on my cadi, and water leaked onto my package tray. now i have to rip my vinyl top off to fix it.  i think its pinch welded on the inside too and that shit is all fucked up...
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Im trying to catch what your getting at. So is your vinyl retainer piece seperating from the car??
> <!--QuoteBegin-64 CRAWLING_@Mar 26 2011, 12:52 PM~20185303
> *DAMN THATS KILLER MAN
> *


Yeah sucks but Im hoping taking the interior trim from a 80's fleet will correct the issue. Im going to go monday If I get a chance


----------



## HARDLUCK88

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Mar 26 2011, 01:23 PM~20185473
> *Im trying to catch what your getting at. So is your vinyl retainer piece seperating from the car??
> Yeah sucks but Im hoping taking the interior trim from a 80's fleet will correct the issue. Im going to go monday If I get a chance
> *


yeah :yessad:


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s

:thumbsup: uffin: :thumbsup:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88+Mar 26 2011, 05:08 PM~20186725-->
> 
> 
> 
> yeah :yessad:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you might be able to peel it up, redrill and replace rivits and then 3M adhesive it back down :dunno:
> <!--QuoteBegin-C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s_@Mar 26 2011, 07:18 PM~20187468
> *:thumbsup:  uffin:  :thumbsup:
> *


thanks bro


----------



## *New Movement Md*

:wave:


----------



## CUZICAN

Just re-read the entire thread front to back. *MAJOR MOTIVATION BUMP* for the homie


----------



## lowrider 4 life

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Mar 25 2011, 08:57 PM~20181236
> *well painted the rear fillers and the corvette 3rd brake light housing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also dye'd the back window trim.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only problem is this :burn: :burn: I should of test fitted it cause I dont think i have enough dye to repaint the 80's trim. another qrt of dye is 67 bucks, that will be my 3rd one   Still got to do the front seats :uh:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


hey man what kind of dye are ya using for the seats and other interior parts


----------



## KAKALAK

No pics of the prepping but did that saturday night.... sanded and cleaned the trunk jamb. The underside of the trunk was already sanded with 400 when it was last off the car. But here are the pics of the fillers, trunk underside and the trunk jamb being painted. I had a couple spots that didnt look wet enough so I mixed up some more clear and my air compressor took a shit on me. The reeds have always had problems but it picked a real good time to say fk it


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by *New Movement Md*+Mar 27 2011, 07:27 PM~20194352-->
> 
> 
> 
> :wave:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :nicoderm: :wave:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 27 2011, 07:54 PM~20194586
> *Just re-read the entire thread front to back. MAJOR MOTIVATION BUMP for the homie
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks bro! :happysad:
> <!--QuoteBegin-lowrider 4 life_@Mar 27 2011, 09:48 PM~20195675
> *hey man what kind of dye are ya using for the seats and other interior parts
> *


I went to the paint supply/jobber store and they match your pieces or what ever you want it to look like. Its an elastomer paint. Its flexible and has really good adhesion properties. I sprayed the vinyl on the seat and let it dry for a couple minutes. I then went back and scratched it with my nail and it didnt come off. Getting up with the jobber store is your best bet with dye's cause its color matched and you can buy gallons at a time. The local auto part stores sell it too but its in a spray can and not very consistent in terms of a spray pattern.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

that white on hit!!


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Mar 28 2011, 12:05 AM~20197213
> *that white on hit!!
> *


yeah, thats at night too. I have to say its hard spraying clear on tha white unless you have a light in the background that you get look across the way at by your panel to see if its all wet. I had the gun turned back a little too much. Next time I'll allow more paint/clear volume to come out to reduce the number of passes. Im learning :happysad:


----------



## arabretard

man that white is looking gooooood! cant wait to see the rest of the car painted. :biggrin:


----------



## GONE TIP'N

Caddy's lookin good homie


----------



## CADDY CREW

:thumbsup:


----------



## 85eldoCE

lookin good homie i like the color but u no wut the lac gods r thinkin j/k :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by arabretard+Mar 28 2011, 12:38 AM~20197546-->
> 
> 
> 
> man that white is looking gooooood! cant wait to see the rest of the car painted. :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thanks bro, just trying to follow in you foot steps :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Dat fool [email protected] 28 2011, 09:47 AM~20199299
> *Caddy's lookin good homie
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thanks bro!
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by CADDY [email protected] 28 2011, 11:15 AM~20199705
> *:thumbsup:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :0 :h5:
> <!--QuoteBegin-85eldoCE_@Mar 28 2011, 11:29 AM~20199785
> *lookin good homie i like the color but u no wut the lac gods r thinkin j/k :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


yeah I know, I'll prolly reshoot the clear with the pearl when I have access to a paint booth in the near future. :happysad: This is a 110% garage/driveway built car right now


----------



## 85eldoCE

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Mar 28 2011, 12:43 PM~20200250
> *
> 
> yeah I know, I'll prolly reshoot the clear with the pearl when I have access to a paint booth in the near future. :happysad: This is a 110% garage/driveway built car right now
> *


 :wow: :wow: damn mine will b about 90% me ill leave the paint to some one else hint i cant paint :biggrin: :biggrin: but frame and engine and overall build is me :biggrin: 
might start my own build topic once i get my frame done


----------



## MISTER ED

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Mar 27 2011, 11:27 PM~20196764
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:run: :run: :run: :run: :run: :run: :run:


----------



## DUVAL

still not inpressed.....both your cars are primered...mr rattle can king


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by DUVAL_@Mar 28 2011, 04:55 PM~20202017
> *still not inpressed.....both your cars are primered...mr rattle can king
> *


you must have missed the pics of the paint being applied 



Tell him Mr ED :biggrin:


----------



## HARDLUCK88

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Mar 26 2011, 08:11 PM~20187808
> *you might be able to peel it up, redrill and replace rivits and then 3M adhesive it back down :dunno:
> 
> thanks bro
> *


see the thing is i plan on changing it to navy blue vinyl, but i just havent gotten to that stage yet, i was going to wait till the end of the season, incase i fucked it up or whatever, but i dont want to install my new stereo system if that shit is going to be leaking water...


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Mar 28 2011, 04:36 PM~20202306
> *you must have missed the pics of the paint being applied
> Tell him Mr ED :biggrin:
> *


is that white or primer???  n ****


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by DUVAL_@Mar 28 2011, 08:49 PM~20203896
> *is that white or primer???   n ****
> *


paint foolio


----------



## str8lowriding

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Mar 25 2011, 07:57 PM~20181236
> *well painted the rear fillers and the corvette 3rd brake light housing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also dye'd the back window trim.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only problem is this :burn: :burn: I should of test fitted it cause I dont think i have enough dye to repaint the 80's trim. another qrt of dye is 67 bucks, that will be my 3rd one   Still got to do the front seats :uh:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


put the 90 trim on the out side  :thumbsup: thats what i did 4 mine!!!


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by str8lowriding_@Mar 28 2011, 10:29 PM~20204956
> *put the 90 trim on the out side   :thumbsup: that what i did 4 mine!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


If I could find another 90 in the yards I would. I might just have to settle for the 80's interior trim. Shit looks good though, When the time comes to get the top done we'lll see what happens


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> _Originally posted by str8lowriding_@Mar 28 2011, 10:29 PM~20204956
> *put the 90 trim on the out side   :thumbsup: that what i did 4 mine!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

*Looking good homie !*

FYI; I'll be in Miami July 20th- 28th


----------



## MISTER ED

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Mar 29 2011, 09:58 AM~20208199
> *Looking good homie !
> 
> FYI; I'll be in Miami July 20th- 28th
> *



he lives in orlando.......


----------



## str8lowriding

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Mar 29 2011, 05:49 AM~20207843
> *If I could find another 90 in the yards I would. I might just have to settle for the 80's interior trim. Shit looks good though, When the time comes to get the top done we'lll see what happens
> *


all sale you one for $150+$399 for shipping!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :rofl:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by str8lowriding_@Mar 29 2011, 12:52 PM~20209336
> *all sale you one for $1.50+$3.99 for shipping!!!! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :rofl:
> *


SWEEEEEEEET Good lookin out, send me your paypal info :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Mar 29 2011, 10:12 AM~20209060
> *he lives in orlando.......
> *


 4 hr drive for free drinks


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Sin7+Mar 29 2011, 09:58 AM~20208199-->
> 
> 
> 
> *Looking good homie !*
> 
> FYI; I'll be in Miami July 20th- 28th
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> we'll see what happens then
> <!--QuoteBegin-MISTER ED_@Mar 29 2011, 12:12 PM~20209060
> *he lives in orlando.......
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

Heres what I think happened, the back window plastic piece I think it came off a regular brougham (Im guessing) The local yard had a fleetwood in it today and the back plastic looks like its what i need. So I grabbed it........ Problem solved 

so Im guessing the regular broughams use a different size filler piece than the Fleetwood Broughams. Im not a cadillac guru but thats my observation :dunno:


----------



## KAKALAK

mine now off a 4 door 80's brougham.....










this one off a 80's 4 door fleetwood brougham










Looks like it will do the trick


----------



## str8lowriding

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Mar 29 2011, 12:57 PM~20210503
> *mine now off a 4 door 80's brougham.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this one off a 80's 4 door fleetwood brougham
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like it will do the trick
> *


thats the one u need!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by str8lowriding_@Mar 29 2011, 10:55 PM~20213733
> *thats the one u need!!! :thumbsup:
> *


:h5:


----------



## juangotti

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Mar 29 2011, 10:43 PM~20214255
> *:h5:
> *


I sent you a pm


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 29 2011, 11:44 PM~20214267
> *I sent you a pm
> *


got it and sent it back, your it :cheesy:


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Mar 29 2011, 11:47 PM~20214886
> *got it and sent it back, your it :cheesy:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by DUVAL_@Mar 30 2011, 10:52 AM~20217166
> *That looks like KKK white, whats the paint code on that????? :wow:
> *



thats just wrong bro :uh:


----------



## MISTER ED

TTT FOR THE WHITEBOY WITH SOUL............


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Mar 30 2011, 10:54 AM~20217178
> *thats just wrong bro :uh:
> *


THERE IS 3 KS IN YOUR SCREENNAME :0


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED+Mar 30 2011, 01:02 PM~20217950-->
> 
> 
> 
> TTT FOR THE WHITEBOY WITH SOUL............
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :happysad: I likes somes chicken and collard greens :happysad:
> <!--QuoteBegin-64 CRAWLING_@Mar 30 2011, 01:08 PM~20218008
> *THERE IS 3 KS IN YOUR SCREENNAME :0
> *


 good job reading into something  :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

replaced the other plastic for the fleetwood brougham plastic, now my interior trim works :cheesy:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

is that a linc in your avater?


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Mar 30 2011, 12:08 PM~20218008
> *THERE IS 3 KS IN YOUR SCREENNAME :0
> *


SE WHAT I MEAN AND HE IS FROM N.C..............LYNCH CAPITAL OF THE WORLD :wow:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING+Apr 2 2011, 04:49 PM~20243128-->
> 
> 
> 
> is that a linc in your avater?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :scrutinize: why do you say that??
> <!--QuoteBegin-DUVAL_@Apr 2 2011, 05:54 PM~20243425
> *SE WHAT I MEAN AND HE IS FROM N.C..............LYNCH CAPITAL OF THE WORLD :wow:
> *


  hno: hno:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Apr 2 2011, 07:57 PM~20243867
> *:scrutinize: why do you say that??
> 
> hno: hno:
> *


i c the hump on the trunk lid like those lincs have


----------



## Still Hated

Looking good baldy............................................. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING+Apr 3 2011, 12:13 AM~20245231-->
> 
> 
> 
> i c the hump on the trunk lid like those lincs have
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its a cutlass
> <!--QuoteBegin-Still Hated_@Apr 3 2011, 08:31 AM~20246847
> *Looking good baldy............................................. :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


no mames :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

It doesnt seem like alot was accomplished for the day but I sanded the og paint off, sand blasted the grooves then painted


----------



## LacN_Thru

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Apr 3 2011, 06:07 PM~20249711
> *It doesnt seem like alot was accomplished for the day but I sanded the og paint off, sand blasted the grooves then painted
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## Emperor Goofy




----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by LacN_Thru+Apr 3 2011, 08:14 PM~20249748-->
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :h5:
> <!--QuoteBegin-Emperor Goofy_@Apr 4 2011, 10:27 PM~20259608
> *
> *


:h5:


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1

:inout:


----------



## Classic Customs




----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Mr.GreenEyes 1+Apr 5 2011, 05:05 PM~20266027-->
> 
> 
> 
> :inout:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :0
> <!--QuoteBegin-Classic Customs_@Apr 6 2011, 07:41 AM~20271917
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: KAKALAK, bckbmpr84


:0


----------



## NIMSTER64

lloking good homie....


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

nice lac!


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s

ttt


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64+Apr 6 2011, 08:21 AM~20271990-->
> 
> 
> 
> lloking good homie....
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thanks..... I got this in my files :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 6 2011, 08:32 AM~20272019
> *nice lac!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thanks bro!!
> <!--QuoteBegin-C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s_@Apr 6 2011, 09:45 AM~20272249
> *ttt
> *


:h5:


----------



## midwestcoast

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Mar 25 2011, 06:57 PM~20181236
> *well painted the rear fillers and the corvette 3rd brake light housing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also dye'd the back window trim.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only problem is this :burn: :burn: I should of test fitted it cause I dont think i have enough dye to repaint the 80's trim. another qrt of dye is 67 bucks, that will be my 3rd one   Still got to do the front seats :uh:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


LOOKN REAL GUD KAKA KEEP EM COMIN :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by midwestcoast_@Apr 6 2011, 10:29 AM~20272434
> *LOOKN REAL GUD KAKA KEEP EM COMIN :biggrin:
> *


just trying to get on your level mayne :cheesy:


----------



## KAKALAK

just ordered my wood grain wheel, it aint a nardi but I still got the other 400 bucks in my pocket :cheesy:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Apr 6 2011, 05:20 PM~20275002
> *just ordered my wood grain wheel, it aint a nardi but I still got the other 400 bucks in my pocket :cheesy:
> *


tht nardi wood hi lol


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Apr 6 2011, 08:47 PM~20276450
> *tht nardi wood hi lol
> *


yeah they can get their money from another sucka :cheesy:

this is the one I got.......


----------



## vouges17

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Apr 6 2011, 08:55 PM~20277162
> *yeah they can get their money from another sucka :cheesy:
> 
> this is the one I got.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats a good looking wheel


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by vouges17_@Apr 6 2011, 10:08 PM~20277307
> *thats a good looking wheel
> *


I was thinking the samething  :h5: Good price too


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

i was thinking about gettin 1 from auto zone lol :biggrin:


----------



## midwestcoast

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Apr 6 2011, 06:55 PM~20277162
> *yeah they can get their money from another sucka :cheesy:
> 
> this is the one I got.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


GOOD LOOKN WHEEL INDEED :thumbsup:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING+Apr 6 2011, 10:11 PM~20277339-->
> 
> 
> 
> i was thinking about gettin 1 from auto zone lol  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> cheap ass  I got this one for 125 shipped with the adapter :biggrin:
> <!--QuoteBegin-midwestcoast_@Apr 6 2011, 10:45 PM~20277781
> *GOOD LOOKN WHEEL INDEED :thumbsup:
> *



:h5:


----------



## CoupeDTS

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Apr 6 2011, 08:55 PM~20277162
> *yeah they can get their money from another sucka :cheesy:
> 
> this is the one I got.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


shit that sucks is you can never get all the woodgrains to match lol. But if ur dippin ur woodgrain then have them try to match the wheel!


----------



## CoupeDTS

find a shifter knob to put on the end of your tree that matches too, that looks pimp


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Apr 6 2011, 11:02 PM~20278020
> *cheap ass  I got this one for 125 shipped with the adapter :biggrin:
> :h5:
> *


shit there wood is like 125 to tho cheap shit :biggrin:


----------



## MISTER ED




----------



## just_a-doodz

TTT

Sweet build.

Thanks for the info/pics.


----------



## casper38

:inout:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by just_a-doodz+Apr 7 2011, 10:37 AM~20281367-->
> 
> 
> 
> TTT
> 
> Sweet build.
> 
> Thanks for the info/pics.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> anytime bro :h5:
> <!--QuoteBegin-casper38_@Apr 7 2011, 09:39 PM~20286023
> *:inout:
> *


:nicoderm:


----------



## CADDY CREW




----------



## midwestcoast

TTT...ZOOP...ZOOP :biggrin:


----------



## HARDLUCK88

i dont see what the big fuss about nardi wheels are? i have a grant and i like it just fine :dunno: i think even 100 bux for a grant is a bit much...


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

NARDIS ARE LIKE THE DAYTONS OF WHEELS :biggrin:


----------



## vouges17

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Apr 8 2011, 12:54 PM~20291537
> *NARDIS ARE LIKE THE DAYTONS OF WHEELS :biggrin:
> *


 :yes:


----------



## casper38

:inout:


----------



## cd blazin

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Apr 8 2011, 09:56 AM~20290602
> *i dont see what the big fuss about nardi wheels are? i have a grant and i like it just fine :dunno: i think even 100 bux for a grant is a bit much...
> *


im on your side! i like the stock wheel.


----------



## cd blazin

car is looking good mang! :biggrin:


----------



## arabretard

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Apr 8 2011, 12:54 PM~20291537
> *NARDIS ARE LIKE THE DAYTONS OF WHEELS :biggrin:
> *


 :h5:


----------



## KAKALAK

wheel just came in along with the NOS Cadillac trunk script :naughty:


I got to get rid of the horn button decal though.... Type X Racing :barf: :barf:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

:around:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by CADDY CREW+Apr 7 2011, 11:48 PM~20287149-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :h5:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 8 2011, 02:03 AM~20288546
> *TTT...ZOOP...ZOOP :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :wow: thanks bro
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 8 2011, 11:56 AM~20290602
> *i dont see what the big fuss about nardi wheels are? i have a grant and i like it just fine :dunno: i think even 100 bux for a grant is a bit much...
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I mean if I had more money, no kids, no wife, I guess Id prolly pay the 5-600 bucks but I dont so I got what I could :happysad:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by 64 [email protected] 8 2011, 01:54 PM~20291537
> *NARDIS ARE LIKE THE DAYTONS OF WHEELS :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> x2, I roll chinas so Nardi would prolly send me a cease and desist letter :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 8 2011, 02:36 PM~20291863
> *:yes:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :yes:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 9 2011, 09:41 AM~20296634
> *:inout:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :nicoderm:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by cd [email protected] 9 2011, 09:56 AM~20296657
> *im on your side! i like the stock wheel.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> mine was cracked up so it had to go
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by cd [email protected] 9 2011, 09:57 AM~20296663
> *car is looking good mang! :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thanks bro
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 9 2011, 10:02 AM~20296676
> *:h5:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :h5:
> <!--QuoteBegin-64 CRAWLING_@Apr 9 2011, 01:17 PM~20297489
> *:around:
> *


----------



## casper38

:scrutinize:


----------



## KAKALAK

sanded/ sand blasted the door jambs yesterday and sprayed them, Next time Im going to spray in the morning cause I had a bit of a spitting issue near the hinjes and that sucked. Hell..... trying to spray near the hinges sucked with the door and fender still on


----------



## KAKALAK

started installing my dr door weatherstrip seal :wow:


----------



## RAGHOUSE75

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Apr 10 2011, 03:49 PM~20304904
> *sanded/ sand blasted the door jambs yesterday and sprayed them, Next time Im going to spray in the morning cause I had a bit of a spitting issue near the hinjes and that sucked. Hell..... trying to spray near the hinges sucked with the door and fender still on
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :wave: :worship:


----------



## midwestcoast

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Apr 10 2011, 03:49 PM~20304904
> *sanded/ sand blasted the door jambs yesterday and sprayed them, Next time Im going to spray in the morning cause I had a bit of a spitting issue near the hinjes and that sucked. Hell..... trying to spray near the hinges sucked with the door and fender still on
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THERE U GO KAKA GETTIN IT GOIN :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## MISTER ED

LETTING KNOW THE HATERS OF THE FAKE "S" KNOW THAT FLORIDA AINT SLEEPING.....


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG

:thumbsup:


----------



## *New Movement Md*

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Apr 12 2011, 09:49 AM~20318030
> *LETTING KNOW THE HATERS OF THE FAKE "S" KNOW THAT FLORIDA AINT SLEEPING.....
> *



:wow: 





ROFL.. :biggrin:


----------



## HARDLUCK88

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Apr 9 2011, 01:34 PM~20297556
> *
> x2, I roll chinas so Nardi would prolly send me a cease and desist letter  :cheesy:
> 
> *


x2 :rofl:


----------



## MISTER ED

> _Originally posted by *New Movement Md*_@Apr 12 2011, 12:00 PM~20318766
> *:wow:
> ROFL..  :biggrin:
> *



he knows what im talking bout....


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Apr 12 2011, 08:42 PM~20322546
> *he knows what im talking bout....
> *


I like your signature


----------



## *New Movement Md*

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Apr 12 2011, 08:42 PM~20322546
> *he knows what im talking bout....
> *



:happysad: I have some of those shirts..


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by RAGHOUSE75+Apr 11 2011, 09:32 PM~20313976-->
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thanks for stopping by :nicoderm:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a [email protected] 11 2011, 09:35 PM~20314010
> *:thumbsup:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thanks bro!
> <!--QuoteBegin-midwestcoast_@Apr 11 2011, 11:03 PM~20314830
> *THERE U GO KAKA GETTIN IT GOIN
> *


gonna finish putting the door seal on tomorrow. The doors aint wanting to shut  I guess thats why they say "Slammin Cadillac Doors" :dunno:


> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Apr 12 2011, 09:49 AM~20318030
> *LETTING KNOW THE HATERS OF THE FAKE "S" KNOW THAT FLORIDA AINT SLEEPING.....
> *


:h5: thanks bro


> _Originally posted by JAMES COVELLO+Apr 12 2011, 10:55 AM~20318353-->
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :0 :h5:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by *New Movement Md*@Apr 12 2011, 12:00 PM~20318766
> *:wow:
> ROFL..
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know what he was saying :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 12 2011, 03:58 PM~20320553
> *x2
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by MISTER [email protected] 12 2011, 08:42 PM~20322546
> *he knows what im talking bout....
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :yes:
> <!--QuoteBegin-*New Movement Md*_@Apr 12 2011, 09:52 PM~20323182
> *:happysad:  I have some of those shirts..
> *


:wow: pm me pics :wow:


----------



## MISTER ED

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Apr 12 2011, 09:43 PM~20323082
> *I like your signature
> *



thanks :biggrin:


----------



## DUVAL

do work poky


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED+Apr 12 2011, 11:43 PM~20324471-->
> 
> 
> 
> thanks :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :h5:
> <!--QuoteBegin-DUVAL_@Apr 13 2011, 12:31 AM~20325066
> *do work poky
> *


I still got these bumpers :dunno:


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Apr 12 2011, 11:34 PM~20325095
> *:h5:
> 
> I still got these bumpers :dunno:
> *


pics would be nice *** :angry:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by DUVAL_@Apr 13 2011, 01:33 AM~20325734
> *pics would be nice *** :angry:
> *


Yeah I know they would come in handy huh :happysad: But you act like you aint never seen clean stock bumpers before :dunno: :cheesy:


----------



## 79 cutty

:thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Apr 13 2011, 07:33 AM~20326858
> *Yeah I know they would come in handy huh :happysad: But you act like you aint never seen clean stock bumers before :dunno: :cheesy:
> *


HOW MUCH LOW BALLER
:0


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by DUVAL_@Apr 13 2011, 12:52 PM~20328329
> *HOW MUCH LOW BALLER
> :0
> *


:dunno: what you got to trade?? :dunno: got any jb weld :dunno: :0


----------



## midwestcoast

TTT for ya


----------



## midwestcoast

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Apr 12 2011, 08:01 PM~20323968
> *thanks for stopping by :nicoderm:
> thanks bro!
> gonna finish putting the door seal on tomorrow. The doors aint wanting to shut  I guess thats why they say "Slammin Cadillac Doors" :dunno:
> :h5: thanks bro
> :0 :h5:
> I know what he was saying :biggrin:
> :biggrin:
> :yes:
> :wow: pm me pics :wow:
> *


I know about those doors sumtimes you just gotta adjust the hinges, or you can do the old school body tric that always works which is to take 2 by 4 and stic it in between the door and the roccr slam it and that,ll do it I had the same problem wit my coupe de ville


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by midwestcoast_@Apr 13 2011, 03:08 PM~20329363
> *I know about those doors sumtimes you just gotta adjust the hinges, or you can do the old school body tric that always works which is to take 2 by 4 and stic it in between the door and the roccr slam it and that,ll do it I had the same problem wit my coupe de ville
> *


hno: hno: :rofl: naw the alignment is good..... its just those fresh seals :rofl: :biggrin:


----------



## midwestcoast

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Apr 13 2011, 02:11 PM~20330111
> *hno: hno: :rofl: naw the alignment is good..... its just those fresh seals :rofl: :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Classic Customs

:thumbsup: 


Damn brother. You have took this thing to another level. Looking killer


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by midwestcoast+Apr 13 2011, 07:46 PM~20331464-->
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin:
> <!--QuoteBegin-Classic Customs_@Apr 13 2011, 08:12 PM~20331681
> *:thumbsup:
> Damn brother. You have took this thing to another level. Looking killer
> *


 thanks bro! Im trying to make it stand out here in FL :yes: :h5:


finished glueing the door seal on, reinstalled the window channel seal and glued that also. Then reinstalled the gromets and plugs on the door. Having new seals and a freshly painted jambs makes the car look new again..... well atleast the door jamb area :cheesy:


----------



## KAKALAK

reinstalled the dr door jamb trim, installed the 90's back window interior trim and unbolted the front seats in preperation for dying them. :wow:


----------



## bckbmpr84

looking good kaka, how much longer u think till your cruising?


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by bckbmpr84_@Apr 14 2011, 09:22 PM~20341204
> *looking good kaka,  how much longer u think till your cruising?
> *


2 months, I say that cause I am trying to work on the body and find a spray booth or garage to spray it in.


----------



## bckbmpr84

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Apr 14 2011, 09:32 PM~20341263
> *2 months, I say that cause I am trying to work on the body and find a spray booth or garage to spray it in.
> *


cool, just wanna make sure i have the linc ready in time so we can hit the streets


----------



## midwestcoast

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Apr 14 2011, 06:32 PM~20341263
> *2 months, I say that cause I am trying to work on the body and find a spray booth or garage to spray it in.
> *


Wish you all the best hope you make that deadline cuz :cheesy:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by bckbmpr84+Apr 14 2011, 09:49 PM~20341407-->
> 
> 
> 
> cool,  just wanna make sure i have the linc ready in time so we can hit the streets
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> most definitly :yes: :yes:
> <!--QuoteBegin-midwestcoast_@Apr 14 2011, 10:11 PM~20341585
> *Wish you all the best hope you make that deadline cuz :cheesy:
> *


Me too, Im trying to get it ready by june so I can hit some miami shows that are coming up. I just hope our plaques are in :naughty:


----------



## MISTER ED

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Apr 14 2011, 10:50 PM~20341930
> *most definitly :yes: :yes:
> Me too, Im trying to get it ready by picnics</span> that are coming up. I just hope our plaques are in :naughty:
> *




:0 :0 :0 


*<span style=\'color:blue\'>FIXED.....* :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Apr 15 2011, 09:15 AM~20344408
> *:0  :0  :0
> FIXED..... :biggrin:
> *


thanks!!


----------



## HYDRO 64

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Apr 14 2011, 07:50 PM~20341930
> *most definitly :yes: :yes:
> Me too, Im trying to get it ready by june so I can hit some miami shows that are coming up. I just hope our plaques are in :naughty:
> *


*OHYEAH....ARE PLAQUES!!!!!*


----------



## HYDRO 64

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Apr 10 2011, 03:49 PM~20304904
> *sanded/ sand blasted the door jambs yesterday and sprayed them, Next time Im going to spray in the morning cause I had a bit of a spitting issue near the hinjes and that sucked. Hell..... trying to spray near the hinges sucked with the door and fender still on
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice Work Brother kakaLac.... :thumbsup: :wave: :h5:


----------



## HYDRO 64

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Mar 27 2011, 08:27 PM~20196764
> *No pics of the prepping but did that saturday night.... sanded and cleaned the trunk jamb. The underside of the trunk was already sanded with 400 when it was last off the car. But here are the pics of the fillers, trunk underside and the trunk jamb being painted. I had a couple spots that didnt look wet enough so I mixed up some more clear and my air compressor took a shit on me. The reeds have always had problems but it picked a real good time to say fk it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*WOW...... :wow: :wow: *


----------



## HARDLUCK88

thats why i like ur build, as long as u r learning and not paying someone to do it, :thumbsup: im not afraid to try to fix something on my cadi, like that part of my window thats broken...


----------



## KAKALAK

removed my front seat and will go to home depot and rent a rug doctor and clean up the carpet. I am going to clean the seats too before dyeing them :wow:


----------



## *New Movement Md*

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Apr 15 2011, 08:40 PM~20348151
> *removed my front seat and will go to home depot and rent a rug doctor and clean up the carpet. I am going to clean the seats too before dyeing them :wow:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



I think I'm gonna get on my dye game tues. when its sunny and ALMOST WARM again...

Atleast get my door panels done. KEEP IT UP MY MAN... Looks great..!


----------



## Blocky77

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Apr 15 2011, 04:40 PM~20348151
> *removed my front seat and will go to home depot and rent a rug doctor and clean up the carpet. I am going to clean the seats too before dyeing them :wow:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


what color dye ? & where do you get the dye?


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Blocky77_@Apr 15 2011, 09:31 PM~20348449
> *what color dye ? & where do you get the dye?
> *


from your local inglewood paint and body supply store :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

cleaned the carpet :wow:









dye'd the seat belt assemblies


















Then I sprayied the dr seat belt cause it was faded 









Dye'd the seats, came out pretty good


----------



## DUVAL

I aint racist but my paint is coming out all Ku Klux Klan White!



white pride holmes


----------



## HARDLUCK88

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Apr 15 2011, 08:34 PM~20348112
> *thanks bro  I thought you said you weren't scared??? Then why is it still broke :scrutinize: :wow:
> *


$$$$$


----------



## HARDLUCK88

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Apr 16 2011, 09:55 PM~20354477
> *$$$$$
> *


and also shitty weather


----------



## MISTER ED

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Apr 17 2011, 12:28 AM~20355518
> *:0 yeah that does suck, I hate when your broke and you try to work on the ride and say you need something that you cant buy and it holds you up from completing it :yessad:
> *




I feel your pain :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## *New Movement Md*

hard out here for the white man. I'm broke too..


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Apr 17 2011, 07:35 PM~20359695
> *I feel your pain :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


But Im doing alright now. I got to get this car done before my baby is born cause the "extra" money will cease to exist  


I strted to install my steering wheel today, but couldnt finish it :uh:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by *New Movement Md*_@Apr 17 2011, 10:48 PM~20360862
> *hard out here for the white man. I'm broke too..
> *


you cant be broker than me :no: Im still rolling chinas.... Mister OG


----------



## bckbmpr84

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Apr 17 2011, 10:49 PM~20360867
> *But Im doing alright now. I got to get this car done before my baby is born cause the "extra" money will cease to exist
> I strted to install my steering wheel today, but couldnt finish it :uh:
> *


Another one? How many is that? My 3rd is due in October


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by bckbmpr84_@Apr 17 2011, 10:53 PM~20360903
> *Another one?  How many is that?  My 3rd is due in October
> *


yeah man my 4th hno: mines due in late august. :wow: It just makes the tax time bigger :naughty: :h5:


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Apr 17 2011, 10:08 PM~20361056
> *yeah man my 4th hno: mines due in late august.  :wow: It just makes the tax time bigger :naughty: :h5:
> *


damn dog you got more kids then anyone i know this makes 6 dont it :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by DUVAL_@Apr 18 2011, 12:37 AM~20361931
> *damn dog you got more kids then anyone i know this makes 6 dont it :biggrin:
> *


:no: dont curse me like that


----------



## crucialjp

Keep up the hard work homie :thumbsup:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by crucialjp_@Apr 18 2011, 09:58 AM~20363638
> *Keep up the hard work homie  :thumbsup:
> *


thanks bro, Whats the status on yours :wow:


----------



## crucialjp

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Apr 18 2011, 08:08 AM~20363669
> *thanks bro, Whats the status on yours :wow:
> *


First weekend in a while that I got out to the garage but I practiced welding until I ran out of wire so I started on my trunk jams. That black sticky stuff is the worst. I took a wire wheel to it but I think I'm gonna hit it with some Jasco to see if it speeds up the process. I got to get some more scrap pieces and MIG wire and practice practice practice I wanna have weekly updates like you :biggrin:


----------



## MISTER ED

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Apr 17 2011, 11:08 PM~20361056
> *yeah man my 4th hno: mines due in late august.  :wow: It just makes the tax time bigger :naughty: :h5:
> *



me too my 4th is coming in sept. but thats only two with my wife the other two are child support.... $ 200 a week.


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by crucialjp+Apr 18 2011, 10:42 AM~20363808-->
> 
> 
> 
> First weekend in a while that I got out to the garage but I practiced welding until I ran out of wire so I started on my trunk jams. That black sticky stuff is the worst. I took a wire wheel to it but I think I'm gonna hit it with some Jasco to see if it speeds up the process. I got to get some more scrap pieces and MIG wire and practice practice practice I wanna have weekly updates like you :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> shit I got daily updates .... you better tighten up (no ****) :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: Are you using gas?? Try some laquer thinner to break that black shit down. It should take it right off :dunno:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-MISTER ED_@Apr 18 2011, 10:48 AM~20363829
> *me too my 4th is coming in sept. but thats only two with my wife the other two are child support.... $ 200 a week.
> *


damn son..... you, I and a couple other dudes are putting together football teams :wow: We gonna have to start a league :cheesy: :cheesy: Oh and that 200 a week per kid :guns: thats car money right thur


----------



## MISTER ED

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Apr 18 2011, 12:39 PM~20364455
> *damn son..... you, I and a couple other dudes are putting together football teams :wow:  We gonna have to start a league :cheesy:  :cheesy: Oh and that 200 a week per kid :guns: thats car money right thur
> *



*
no 200 total a week. i know i couldve had a nice lo-lo by now... oh well im still coming... :biggrin: no *****


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Apr 18 2011, 12:53 PM~20364550
> *
> no 200 total a week. i know i couldve had a nice lo-lo by now... oh well im still coming... :biggrin: no ****
> *


oh thats better :yes: Well you got a fleetwood so you aint that far behind :no:


----------



## *New Movement Md*

:inout:


----------



## crucialjp

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Apr 18 2011, 10:39 AM~20364455
> *shit I got daily updates .... you better tighten up (no ****) :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: Are you using gas??  Try some laquer thinner to break that black shit down. It should take it right off :dunno:
> *


Hell yeah daily updates would be nice bro. I'm using gas with my welder but I have to get up with somebody who knows how to weld cause I want to make sure I'm doing it right. I will try some of that thinner if the Jasco doesn't work. Thanks for the tip


----------



## LacN_Thru

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Apr 12 2011, 09:01 PM~20323968
> *gonna finish putting the door seal on tomorrow. The doors aint wanting to shut  I guess thats why they say "Slammin Cadillac Doors" :dunno:
> *


Gotta love re pop seals :uh: :burn: 

Car is comin along good homie


----------



## bckbmpr84

ttt for my ninja, if u need any help hit me up im always in your side of town


----------



## MISTER ED

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Apr 18 2011, 01:47 PM~20364852
> *oh thats better :yes: Well you got a fleetwood so you aint that far behind :no:
> *



you better believe it...... :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by *New Movement Md*+Apr 18 2011, 01:48 PM~20364867-->
> 
> 
> 
> :inout:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no words of encouragement
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 18 2011, 05:51 PM~20366456
> *Hell yeah daily updates would be nice bro. I'm using gas with my welder but I have to get up with somebody who knows how to weld cause I want to make sure I'm doing it right. I will try some of that thinner if the Jasco doesn't work. Thanks for the tip
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> post a video and pm it to me :dunno:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 18 2011, 08:02 PM~20367305
> *Gotta love re pop seals :uh: :burn:
> 
> Car is comin along good homie
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yeah they have broke in a little.  Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 18 2011, 09:17 PM~20367815
> *ttt for my ninja,    if u need any help hit me up im always in your side of town
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :h5: I cant wait to hit up O Nights and go cruising with the I :yes: :h5:
> <!--QuoteBegin-MISTER ED_@Apr 18 2011, 09:31 PM~20367896
> *you better believe it...... :biggrin:
> *


:yes: :yes:


----------



## HYDRO 64

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Apr 16 2011, 06:03 PM~20354252
> *cleaned the carpet :wow:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dye'd the seat belt assemblies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then I sprayied the dr seat belt cause it was faded
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dye'd the seats, came out pretty good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*Nice Work Brother!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: *


----------



## 4DA702

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Apr 16 2011, 06:03 PM~20354252
> *cleaned the carpet :wow:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dye'd the seat belt assemblies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then I sprayied the dr seat belt cause it was faded
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dye'd the seats, came out pretty good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


The seatbelt didnt get stiff? im scurred to dye my belts because I've read they get real stiff and nasty after they are dyed :wow:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by HYDRO 64+Apr 19 2011, 11:21 AM~20372122-->
> 
> 
> 
> *Nice Work Brother!!!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: *
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thanks :h5:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-4DA702_@Apr 19 2011, 06:58 PM~20375196
> *The seatbelt didnt get stiff? im scurred to dye my belts because I've read they get real stiff and nasty after they are dyed  :wow:
> *


the seat belt didnt but the seats have a rough texture. But thats all I could do at this time. Tax time I'll get the seats redone :happysad:


----------



## vouges17

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Apr 19 2011, 07:55 PM~20375907
> *thanks :h5:
> the seat belt didnt but the seats have a rough texture. But thats all I could do at this time. Tax time I'll get the seats redone :happysad:
> *


they look good homie, you can come do my in the regal :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by vouges17_@Apr 19 2011, 08:58 PM~20375932
> *they look good homie, you can come do my in the regal :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: Im down, see if surbuban swinging will pay for my plane ticket :naughty: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## midwestcoast




----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Apr 19 2011, 10:24 PM~20377140
> *:biggrin: Im down, see if surbuban swinging will pay for my plane ticket :naughty:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  NO ****
> *


FIXED :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by midwestcoast+Apr 20 2011, 02:04 AM~20378621-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :nicoderm:
> <!--QuoteBegin-DUVAL_@Apr 20 2011, 07:42 AM~20379383
> *FIXED :biggrin:
> *


:h5:


I installed the steering wheel but found out the horn button was broke and the screws would not screw in all the way. So got with the seller (no ****) and hes shipping me out some new pieces :h5:


----------



## CUZICAN

Coming out real clean homie.


----------



## KAKALAK

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: KAKALAK, plague


:wave: whats good bro!! Hows life??


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

:biggrin: :inout:


----------



## Coast 2 Coast

keep up the work homie.....cant wait till im back working on a lac again


----------



## 4DA702

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Apr 19 2011, 05:55 PM~20375907
> *thanks :h5:
> the seat belt didnt but the seats have a rough texture. But thats all I could do at this time. Tax time I'll get the seats redone :happysad:
> *


sucks about the seats. maybe you can shampoo them now that they are dyed and trying to soften then up? You've done a hell of a job. This thread has been a big motivation for me to stop laggin on my lac :thumbsup:


----------



## CoupeDTS

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Apr 20 2011, 06:53 PM~20383942
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: KAKALAK, plague
> :wave: whats good bro!! Hows life??
> *


u think ur so cool cuz ur black boxes are bigger than mine :uh:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by CUZICAN+Apr 20 2011, 05:44 PM~20382728-->
> 
> 
> 
> Coming out real clean homie.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thanks bro :h5:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by 64 [email protected] 20 2011, 08:10 PM~20384089
> *:biggrin:  :inout:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :around:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Coast 2 [email protected] 20 2011, 09:10 PM~20384412
> *keep up the work homie.....cant wait till im back working on a lac again
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thanks bro, I cant wait to hit the streets :no: What year did you get ??? I still cant over you getting rid of your coupe
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 20 2011, 11:50 PM~20385765
> *sucks about the seats. maybe you can shampoo them now that they are dyed and trying to soften then up? You've done a hell of a job. This thread has been a big motivation for me to stop laggin on my lac :thumbsup:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thanks bro. Yeah they aint been sat in much since I aint driving the car, but once they get some wear I think it will be fine  Keep working on your caddy bro, you'll get there :yes:
> <!--QuoteBegin-CoupeDTS_@Apr 21 2011, 01:22 AM~20386490
> *u think ur so cool cuz ur black boxes are bigger than mine  :uh:
> *


correction..... I KNOW Im cool :nicoderm: :biggrin:


----------



## LacN_Thru

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Apr 19 2011, 06:55 PM~20375907
> *thanks :h5:
> the seat belt didnt but the seats have a rough texture. But thats all I could do at this time. Tax time I'll get the seats redone :happysad:
> *


:yessad:
Dying always looks good, but they never feel the same again 

You should try and find some red pillowtop covers that are in good shape, it'd save ya a bunch of money over getting them redone


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by LacN_Thru_@Apr 21 2011, 01:48 PM~20389110
> *:yessad:
> Dying always looks good, but they never feel the same again
> 
> You should try and find some red pillowtop covers that are in good shape, it'd save ya a bunch of money over getting them redone
> *


I have...... the pass side is in almost mint shape........ and the drivers is fk'd :angry: I'll see what a little wear and tear will do to them.


----------



## DUVAL




----------



## bckbmpr84

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Apr 21 2011, 03:07 PM~20389614
> *I have...... the pass side is in almost mint shape........ and the drivers is fk'd :angry: I'll see what a little wear and tear will do to them.
> *


i can get new pilllow top seat covers real cheap


----------



## BBIGBALLING

yeah homie you coming along nice!!!


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by bckbmpr84_@Apr 21 2011, 06:28 PM~20390968
> *i can get new pilllow top seat covers real cheap
> *


damn bro , I'll call you tomorrow !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 4DA702

> _Originally posted by bckbmpr84_@Apr 21 2011, 03:28 PM~20390968
> *i can get new pilllow top seat covers real cheap
> *


please continue :cheesy:


----------



## LacN_Thru

> _Originally posted by bckbmpr84+Apr 21 2011, 04:28 PM~20390968-->
> 
> 
> 
> i can get new pilllow top seat covers real cheap
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-KAKALAK_@Apr 21 2011, 06:23 PM~20391824
> *damn bro , I'll call you tomorrow !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


There ya go :cheesy: !


----------



## KAKALAK

no updates yet, dealing with some family issues


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

hope everythang tight homie :happysad:


----------



## KAKALAK

just got my replacement horn button, screws, coupe deville script and the hood ornament in the mail today :wow:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Apr 23 2011, 02:03 PM~20402673
> *hope everythang tight homie :happysad:
> *


thanks bro.... me too :run:


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

> _Originally posted by DUVAL_@Apr 21 2011, 01:09 PM~20389981
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Apr 23 2011, 11:54 AM~20402872
> *just got my replacement horn button, screws, coupe deville script and the hood ornament in the mail today :wow:
> *


sweet :biggrin:


----------



## Made You A Hater

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Aug 4 2010, 03:00 PM~18227298
> *bought a set of skirts for it but my 13X7s wont allow them  So Im looking at putting a gbody rearend to narrow the span and install the skirts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


where you get the skirts from homie.......


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Apr 24 2011, 03:04 PM~20408894
> *where you get the skirts from homie.......
> *


I'll hit you up later, I got their buisness card in my other truck. They are in Canada I believe. Fenderskirtking.com....... try that


----------



## Made You A Hater

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Apr 24 2011, 05:07 PM~20409541
> *I'll hit you up later, I got their buisness card in my other truck. They are in Canada I believe. Fenderskirtking.com....... try that
> *


Didn't work


----------



## plague

just got your test big daddy happer easter man that caddy gonna be bad i like the skirts gonna make it look even lower


----------



## casper38

:nicoderm:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater+Apr 24 2011, 07:29 PM~20410211-->
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't work
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'll look for the card tomorrow and get at you
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 24 2011, 08:36 PM~20410549
> *just got your test big daddy happer easter man that caddy gonna be bad i like the skirts gonna make it look even lower
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I sold them, :happysad: lost interest in them :happysad:
> <!--QuoteBegin-casper38_@Apr 24 2011, 09:28 PM~20410862
> *:nicoderm:
> *


:scrutinize:


----------



## fleetwoodpimpin

nice work homie, keep up the progress!


----------



## midwestcoast

LOOK GUD FAM KEEP THEM PICS COMIN :biggrin:


----------



## DUVAL

herps


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Apr 24 2011, 07:29 PM~20410211
> *Didn't work
> *


http://fenderskirtking.com/

:dunno: It worked for me


----------



## HARDLUCK88

thats koo but they dont have no pics or prices


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Apr 26 2011, 10:35 PM~20427154
> *thats koo but they dont have no pics or prices
> *


I think I paid 170 for mine, but lucked out cause they came to visit their family where I live so I didnt pay shipping :happysad:


----------



## *New Movement Md*

:inout:


----------



## DUVAL

:sprint:


----------



## LacN_Thru




----------



## KAKALAK

:nicoderm: well Im slowly getting back on the ride :uh: Im recutting the clear plastic lense for the 80's corvette 3rd brake light. 1st one got jacked up from the "not so clear as the label states" gorilla glue :burn: 

Its whats found on the lecabs :happysad:


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Apr 27 2011, 08:58 PM~20434917
> *:nicoderm: well Im slowly getting back on the ride :uh: Im recutting the clear plastic lense for the 80's corvette 3rd brake light. 1st one got jacked up from the "not so clear as the label states" gorilla glue :burn:
> 
> Its whats found on the lecabs :happysad:
> *


 :0


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by DUVAL_@Apr 27 2011, 11:34 PM~20435870
> *:0
> *


what you doing on here ??? You best be getting that 3 figures :naughty:


----------



## CoupeDTS

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Apr 26 2011, 10:30 PM~20427717
> *I think I paid 170 for mine, but lucked out cause they came to visit their family where I live so I didnt pay shipping :happysad:
> *


wtf is flush flared and custom flared?

I assume you take off the normal trim around there when puttin them on?


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by CoupeDTS_@Apr 28 2011, 03:13 AM~20437588
> *wtf is flush flared and custom flared?
> 
> I assume you take off the normal trim around there when puttin them on?
> *


yeah, but I think you can leave it on but someone posted a picture before and it didnt look good with the trim left on. They never asked me about the flare :dunno:


----------



## CoupeDTS

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Apr 28 2011, 06:43 AM~20438093
> *yeah, but I think you can leave it on but someone posted a picture before and it didnt look good with the trim left on. They never asked me about the flare :dunno:
> *












heres your flare right here


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by CoupeDTS_@Apr 28 2011, 10:49 AM~20438694
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> heres your flare right here
> *


that my sir would of got you a ban




































if I was a mod  :biggrin: :rofl:


----------



## DUVAL

Todays Top 10 Posters
Member Joined Total Member Posts Posts Today % of todays posts 
DUVAL Nov 2003 38,302 119 1.46% 
KAKALAK Mar 2005 45,403 82 1.01% 
Minidreams Inc. Apr 2006 15,625 80 0.98% 
ralph9577 Jul 2005 2,191 63 0.77% 
angelisticsola5960 Nov 2010 1,673 37 0.45% 
HARBOR RIDER Mar 2011 1,788 32 0.39% 
ART LOKS Jan 2010 6,020 32 0.39% 
78paco Dec 2004 1,127 30 0.37% 
Skim May 2005 46,676 30 0.37% 
Hydrohype Jan 2005 6,328 30 0.37%


----------



## KAKALAK

I just used some 5 minute plastic weld epoxy and the shit didnt work :rant:  and Im out of gorilla glue :burn:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

YOU CAN BARROW SOME OF MY GURLS WEAVE GLUE LOL


----------



## CADDY CREW




----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by DUVAL_@Apr 28 2011, 12:53 PM~20440615
> *Todays Top Smiley Poster
> Member Joined Total Member Posts Posts Today % of todays posts
> KAKALAK Mar 2005 45,403 82 1.01%
> *


 :wow:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Apr 29 2011, 07:52 PM~20449835
> *YOU CAN BARROW SOME OF MY GURLS WEAVE GLUE LOL
> *


i didnt know philapino (spellcheck foo) used track glue :wow:


----------



## *New Movement Md*

WUD UP SON..!!! :inout:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Apr 29 2011, 09:03 PM~20450202
> *i didnt know philapino (spellcheck foo) used track glue :wow:
> *


MY WIFEY IS BLACK :0


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Apr 29 2011, 09:28 PM~20450322
> *MY WIFEY IS BLACK :0
> *


:0 :biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING




----------



## KAKALAK

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: KAKALAK, casper38


:inout:


----------



## LacN_Thru

:run:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by LacN_Thru_@Apr 30 2011, 10:09 PM~20456074
> *:run:
> *


x2


----------



## KAKALAK

well got my light back together, I still need to cut the LED's and afix to the inside of the light. 

went from this










to this. I did the clear lens because the 90's tailights are clear. So I think it will blend better. :happysad:


----------



## midwestcoast

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Apr 30 2011, 08:07 PM~20456334
> *well got my light back together, I still need to cut the LED's and afix to the inside of the light.
> 
> went from this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> to this. I did the clear lens because the 90's tailights are clear. So I think it will blend better.  :happysad:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## CoupeDTS

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Apr 30 2011, 10:07 PM~20456334
> *well got my light back together, I still need to cut the LED's and afix to the inside of the light.
> 
> went from this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> to this. I did the clear lens because the 90's tailights are clear. So I think it will blend better.  :happysad:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


LEDs are cool as long as ther close together. some of them strips on ebay they are spaced out, i dont think it would look too good spaced out. or atleast put them behind a reflector then maybe you wont see each bulb :dunno: did you light it up yet?


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by CoupeDTS_@May 1 2011, 12:43 PM~20458972
> *LEDs are cool as long as ther close together.  some of them strips on ebay they are spaced out, i dont think it would look too good spaced out.  or atleast put them behind a reflector then maybe you wont see each bulb :dunno:  did you light it up yet?
> *


naw not yet, but they wont sit directly behind the lense. They will be about 1.5" or so I believe. I know what you mean


----------



## HARDLUCK88

nice! i wanted to put the 3rd brake lite in the continental kit, cus i had to remove the original one for my new package tray... do i have to have a 3rd brake lite? i dont think i could pull off one like that...


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@May 1 2011, 06:45 PM~20460538
> *nice! i wanted to put the 3rd brake lite in the continental kit, cus i had to remove the original one for my new package tray... do i have to have a 3rd brake lite? i dont think i could pull off one like that...
> *


I dont think a 3rd light is required :dunno: You can do one the corvette style, should find them on ebay. I got lucky and found mine off of an E&G 95 eldog vert. I was like


----------



## casper38

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Apr 30 2011, 10:07 PM~20456334
> *well got my light back together, I still need to cut the LED's and afix to the inside of the light.
> 
> went from this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> to this. I did the clear lens because the 90's tailights are clear. So I think it will blend better.  :happysad:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :squint:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by casper38_@May 1 2011, 09:40 PM~20461400
> *:0  :squint:
> *


:scrutinize:


----------



## *New Movement Md*

:inout:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by *New Movement Md*_@May 2 2011, 12:01 AM~20462804
> *:inout:
> *


:scrutinize:


----------



## dirttydeeds

TTMFT


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@May 1 2011, 11:06 PM~20462880
> *:scrutinize:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## casper38

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@May 1 2011, 09:40 PM~20461866
> *:scrutinize:
> *


 :scrutinize: :chuck:


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

:drama: and :scrutinize:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by dirttydeeds+May 2 2011, 01:12 AM~20463586-->
> 
> 
> 
> TTMFT
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thanks alot :h5:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 2 2011, 03:08 AM~20464303
> *:biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ....... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 2 2011, 08:28 AM~20464801
> *:scrutinize:  :chuck:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :scrutinize:
> <!--QuoteBegin-JOE(CAPRICE)68_@May 2 2011, 10:24 AM~20465185
> *:drama: and :scrutinize:
> *


----------



## casper38

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@May 2 2011, 11:39 AM~20466135
> *:scrutinize:
> 
> *


 :rant:


----------



## *New Movement Md*

WUD UUUUUP.!!! No progress either I see...


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by casper38_@May 2 2011, 08:41 PM~20469609
> *:rant:
> *


just wondering why you cant return a pm :scrutinize:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by *New Movement Md*_@May 2 2011, 09:19 PM~20469956
> *WUD UUUUUP.!!!  No progress either I see...
> *


you must of been looking in your thread  




replaced my passenger front seal today. also put on the stocks because it will be painted soon :naughty:


----------



## CoupeDTS

triple seals bruh, triple seals :biggrin: 

hey i love pics of lows on stocks  










Post em up!!


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by CoupeDTS_@May 3 2011, 12:57 AM~20472263
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> triple seals bruh, triple seals  :biggrin:
> 
> hey i love pics of lows on stocks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Post em up!!
> *


damn man......... trying to show me up with your triple seals :rofl:  My shit looks goofy as shit with the stocks on. front locked up and the back down on the ground hno: but I left it locked up since last night and not a drop so now I can get the top done and get it painted.......... nobody wanted oil puddles on their shop floor :dunno:


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863

:wave: howdy


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by ELMAÑOSO863_@May 3 2011, 08:36 PM~20477971
> *:wave: howdy
> *


:wave: :biggrin:


----------



## casper38

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@May 2 2011, 09:47 PM~20470914
> *just wondering why you cant return a pm :scrutinize:
> *


pm? wen  :dunno:


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by casper38_@May 3 2011, 09:18 PM~20478336
> *pm? wen   :dunno:
> *


:wow: awhile back, I'll send another tomorrow


----------



## CoupeDTS

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Mar 7 2011, 09:41 PM~20038626
> *windshield molding clips along with the headliner retainers and the stainless steel T stud replacement screws came in today :uh: shit only took 17 days :uh:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


hmmmm. look good. ill take some of the black ones. paypal sent weeks ago thanks :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by CoupeDTS_@May 4 2011, 01:15 AM~20480685
> *hmmmm.  look good.  ill take some of the black ones.  paypal sent weeks ago thanks  :biggrin:
> *





> *sent. really im in no hurry at all so whenevers convenient for u to get em out*



:scrutinize: look familar.................. They will go out today  :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## casper38

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@May 3 2011, 10:26 PM~20479684
> *:wow: awhile back, I'll send another tomorrow
> *


have u ben wearing a mask wen u paint? :scrutinize: :happysad:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by casper38_@May 4 2011, 08:31 AM~20481757
> *have u ben wearing a mask wen u paint? :scrutinize:  :happysad:
> *


sometimes...... :happysad:


----------



## CoupeDTS

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@May 4 2011, 06:56 AM~20481700
> *:scrutinize: look familar.................. They will go out today  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


hey just a friendly reminder, im still in no hurry


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by CoupeDTS_@May 4 2011, 10:39 AM~20482160
> *hey just a friendly reminder, im still in no hurry
> *


okay they are still going out here in a bit....... I dont want to get banned hno: :chuck:






:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ricardo labrador

SUP BRUH'? CADDY LOOKIN TIGHT MAN JUST WENT THREW MOST OF UR BUILD TOPIC AND DAM UR GETTIN DOWN PLAYA. HOLLA AT ME IF U NEED ANY PARTS OR STUFF LIKE THAT I USUALLY COME ACCROSS STUFF...ANYWAYS HOMIE KEEP THE UPDATES COMMING N ILL CATCH U AROUND SOME TIME YADDAMEAN.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

YADDAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## casper38

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@May 4 2011, 09:29 AM~20482106
> *sometimes......  :happysad:
> *


 :twak:  :nono: :squint:


----------



## *New Movement Md*

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@May 2 2011, 10:49 PM~20470939
> *you must of been looking in your thread
> 
> GOOD ONE. I have a job that requires me to leave the house... :biggrin:
> 
> Looks good though..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by *New Movement Md*_@May 4 2011, 10:12 PM~20486171


good yob fk'ing up your qoute :rofl:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by ricardo labrador+May 4 2011, 03:01 PM~20483599-->
> 
> 
> 
> SUP BRUH'? CADDY LOOKIN TIGHT MAN JUST WENT THREW MOST OF UR BUILD TOPIC AND DAM UR GETTIN DOWN PLAYA. HOLLA AT ME IF U NEED ANY PARTS OR STUFF LIKE THAT I USUALLY COME ACCROSS STUFF...ANYWAYS HOMIE KEEP THE UPDATES COMMING N ILL CATCH U AROUND SOME TIME YADDAMEAN.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thanks man! :h5:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by 64 [email protected] 4 2011, 03:16 PM~20483701
> *YADDAAAAAAAAAAAA
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dabba dooooooooo
> <!--QuoteBegin-casper38_@May 4 2011, 08:08 PM~20485398
> *:twak:    :nono:  :squint:
> *


:happysad: I know


----------



## KAKALAK

body work today


----------



## DUVAL

slidding into first and you feel something burst?????


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by DUVAL_@May 5 2011, 07:44 AM~20488627
> *slidding into first and you feel something burst?????
> *


:|


----------



## HARDLUCK88

lol nice avi


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@May 5 2011, 05:48 PM~20491940
> *lol nice avi
> *


I found it in offtopic :biggrin:


----------



## LaidbackLuis




----------



## *New Movement Md*

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK+May 4 2011, 10:50 PM~20486542-->
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-*New Movement Md*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> @May 4 2011, 10:12 PM~20486171
> 
> 
> 
> good yob fk'ing up your qoute :rofl:
> [/b]
Click to expand...

 :uh:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by *New Movement Md*_@May 5 2011, 07:29 PM~20492569
> *:uh:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68




----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by JOE(CAPRICE)68_@May 5 2011, 09:45 PM~20493583
> *
> *


:wave:



I just got the replacement steering wheel adapter in the mail today :boink: Now to see if it works :naughty:


----------



## KAKALAK

Finally got my wheel on :naughty:











And Im going to attempt to paint the header tomorrow Morning in the driveway :chuck:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

:run:


----------



## casper38

hno:


----------



## *New Movement Md*

> Finally got my wheel on :naughty:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I have the same one. Wish I knew you wanted on... You coulda got mine pretty cheap..


----------



## casper38

> Finally got my wheel on :naughty:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I have the same one. Wish I knew you wanted on... You coulda got mine pretty cheap..
> 
> 
> 
> how mussshhh :scrutinize: :squint: :0
Click to expand...


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@May 6 2011, 07:47 PM~20499819
> *Finally got my wheel on :naughty:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Im going to attempt to paint the header tomorrow Morning in the driveway :chuck:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

is that your pop trunk button on the dash?


----------



## LacN_Thru

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK+May 6 2011, 06:47 PM~20499819-->
> 
> 
> 
> Finally got my wheel on :naughty:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Im going to attempt to paint the header tomorrow Morning in the driveway :chuck:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Looks good :thumbsup:
> Did you paint your wood red?
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-64 CRAWLING_@May 6 2011, 07:52 PM~20500132
> *is that your pop trunk button on the dash?
> *


Looks like it :wow:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

looks like a damn missle botton LOL


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING+May 6 2011, 08:53 PM~20499854-->
> 
> 
> 
> :run:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> x2
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 6 2011, 09:09 PM~20499936
> *hno:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> x3
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by *New Movement Md*@May 6 2011, 09:35 PM~20500047
> *I think I have the same one. Wish I knew you wanted on... You coulda got mine pretty cheap..
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I got this one for 125 shipped with adapter :dunno:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 6 2011, 09:39 PM~20500065
> *how mussshhh :scrutinize:  :squint:  :0
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :0
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 6 2011, 09:50 PM~20500124
> *
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :h5:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by 64 [email protected] 6 2011, 09:52 PM~20500132
> *is that your pop trunk button on the dash?
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :yes:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 6 2011, 10:11 PM~20500209
> *Looks good :thumbsup:
> Did you paint your wood red?
> Looks like it :wow:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> naw thats the color of the wheel. Im thinking of sending the wheel out to be gold plated :dunno:
> <!--QuoteBegin-64 CRAWLING_@May 6 2011, 10:29 PM~20500296
> *looks like a damn missle botton LOL
> *


:scrutinize:
I did it for better/quicker access to the trunk. I dont think anything will happen but I ride with my kids so I have to be able to react quick :run:


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@May 6 2011, 05:47 PM~20499819
> *Finally got my wheel on :naughty:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Im going to attempt to paint the header tomorrow Morning in the driveway :chuck:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice wheel,and good price


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

wood grain the botton to match the wheel lol


----------



## ricardo labrador

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@May 6 2011, 05:47 PM~20499819
> *Finally got my wheel on :naughty:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Im going to attempt to paint the header tomorrow Morning in the driveway :chuck:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THAT WHEEL LOOKING GOOD IN THERE HOMIE, IM SURE THAT HEADER PANEL GONNA TURN OUT GOOD MAN. CANT WAIT TO SEE THE AFTER PICS.


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by JOE(CAPRICE)68+May 6 2011, 11:28 PM~20500589-->
> 
> 
> 
> nice wheel,and good price
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :h5:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by 64 [email protected] 6 2011, 11:32 PM~20500629
> *wood grain the botton to match the wheel lol
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have a chrome button I got out of a lincoln that I will end up using :naughty:
> <!--QuoteBegin-ricardo labrador_@May 7 2011, 02:53 AM~20501715
> *THAT WHEEL LOOKING GOOD IN THERE HOMIE, IM SURE THAT HEADER PANEL GONNA TURN OUT GOOD MAN. CANT WAIT TO SEE THE AFTER PICS.
> *


Thanks bro... I forgot to take some laquer thinner to wipe off that "Type X" or whatever it is . I'll do that today


----------



## CoupeDTS

wheel looks real good. I love those but wont match my car. like i said try to find a matching shifter knob  should unmask the radiator support on top and paint that while ur doin the header :dunno:


----------



## LacN_Thru

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@May 6 2011, 09:14 PM~20500506
> *naw thats the color of the wheel. Im thinking of sending the wheel out to be gold plated :dunno:
> *


I meant the woodgrain on the dash :happysad: 
That would look cool if you're doing other things gold :dunno:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by CoupeDTS+May 7 2011, 11:30 AM~20502568-->
> 
> 
> 
> wheel looks real good.  I love those but wont match my car.  like i said try to find a matching shifter knob     should unmask the radiator support on top and paint that while ur doin the header :dunno:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yeah that ought to be hard to find. The rad. support prlly wont get any paint right now besides the rattle can black. I guess when i get bored one day and everything else is done i may do it. :happysad:
> <!--QuoteBegin-LacN_Thru_@May 7 2011, 01:31 PM~20503080
> *I meant the woodgrain on the dash  :happysad:
> That would look cool if you're doing other things gold :dunno:
> *


I am going to try that vinyl graphics place and see if they can wood grain all my og wood pieces. I dont like how the paint turned out :nosad:


I forgot to post these, got these back the other day


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

:0


----------



## KAKALAK

sealer coat










3 base coats, only because i wanted to use what i made up :happysad:









and 3 coats of clear. I had to play doctor with it..... damn bug flew in the clear, but I used some tweezers and got it :cheesy:


----------



## *New Movement Md*

:CLAP: :CLAP: :CLAP: "I mean Why Not?" Chuck and Tooly have one..LOL



LOOKS GOOD.. :h5:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by *New Movement Md*_@May 7 2011, 06:52 PM~20504172
> *:CLAP: :CLAP: :CLAP:  "I mean Why Not?" Chuck and Tooly have one..LOL
> LOOKS GOOD..  :h5:
> *


:around:


----------



## CUZICAN

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@May 7 2011, 11:30 AM~20503490
> *yeah that ought to be hard to find. The rad. support prlly wont get any paint right now besides the rattle can black. I guess when i get bored one day and everything else is done i may do it. :happysad:
> 
> I am going to try that vinyl graphics place and see if they can wood grain all my og wood pieces. I dont like how the paint turned out :nosad:
> I am forgot to post these, got these back the other day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Looking Good Homie


----------



## LacN_Thru

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@May 7 2011, 01:30 PM~20503490
> *I am going to try that vinyl graphics place and see if they can wood grain all my og wood pieces. I dont like how the paint turned out :nosad:
> I am forgot to post these, got these back the other day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Gotcha, can't wait to see how that turns out :thumbsup:

Those gold emblems look good :wow: :yes:


----------



## KAKALAK

A little work on Mothers day :naughty:


----------



## midwestcoast

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK+May 7 2011, 12:30 PM~20503490-->
> 
> 
> 
> yeah that ought to be hard to find. The rad. support prlly wont get any paint right now besides the rattle can black. I guess when i get bored one day and everything else is done i may do it. :happysad:
> 
> I am going to try that vinyl graphics place and see if they can wood grain all my og wood pieces. I dont like how the paint turned out :nosad:
> I forgot to post these, got these back the other day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 7 2011, 12:34 PM~20503502
> *sealer coat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3 base coats, only because i wanted to use what i made up :happysad:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and 3 coats of clear. I had to play doctor with it..... damn bug flew in the clear, but I used some tweezers and got it :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-KAKALAK_@May 8 2011, 01:12 PM~20508379
> *A little work on Mothers day :naughty:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I C U MOVIN RUGHT ALONG KAKA THATS WASSUP LOOKN GUD HOMIE KEEP IT UP :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## KAKALAK

Im trying to bro thanks :h5:


----------



## MISTER ED

*Now thats what im talkin bout....*

You get 2

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:
:biggrin:


----------



## CoupeDTS

fresh white and gold :thumbsup:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by CUZICAN+May 7 2011, 09:00 PM~20504559-->
> 
> 
> 
> Looking Good Homie
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thanks bro!
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 8 2011, 12:53 AM~20505656
> *Gotcha, can't wait to see how that turns out :thumbsup:
> 
> Those gold emblems look good :wow: :yes:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I thought so too :naughty:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 8 2011, 04:50 PM~20508534
> *I C U MOVIN RUGHT ALONG KAKA THATS WASSUP LOOKN GUD HOMIE KEEP IT UP :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :h5: Thanks alot :happysad:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by MISTER [email protected] 8 2011, 06:44 PM~20509159
> *Now thats what im talkin bout....
> 
> You get 2
> 
> :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
> :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :h5: I might make that m picnic after all :boink:
> <!--QuoteBegin-CoupeDTS_@May 8 2011, 11:11 PM~20510864
> *fresh white and gold :thumbsup:
> *


Thats what I was thinkin :boink: I wish I had the experience to spray the pearl. But Maybe next time. Might scuff the whole car up and reshoot the pearl.


----------



## MISTER ED

Yes you might but dont rush it.....


----------



## KAKALAK

got the door weatherstiping on today and installed the interior trim that was removed to paint the jambs :naughty: Wednesday I will get the channel run strip permanently installed with the glue.


----------



## cdznutz42069

Dam, looking good bro!!


----------



## Groc006

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@May 8 2011, 04:12 PM~20508379
> *A little work on Mothers day :naughty:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Looking good Big Dogg


----------



## LacN_Thru

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@May 9 2011, 07:46 PM~20517387
> *got the door weatherstiping on today and installed the interior trim that was removed to paint the jambs :naughty: Wednesday I will get the channel run strip permanently installed with the glue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Doin your thing I see :nicoderm: :thumbsup:


----------



## Coast 2 Coast

looking good homie..........


----------



## chtrone

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@May 7 2011, 12:30 PM~20503490
> *yeah that ought to be hard to find. The rad. support prlly wont get any paint right now besides the rattle can black. I guess when i get bored one day and everything else is done i may do it. :happysad:
> 
> I am going to try that vinyl graphics place and see if they can wood grain all my og wood pieces. I dont like how the paint turned out :nosad:
> I forgot to post these, got these back the other day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Where did u get that coupe deville emblem


----------



## GONE TIP'N

Looks good


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by cdznutz42069+May 9 2011, 09:49 PM~20517409-->
> 
> 
> 
> Dam, looking good bro!!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thanks bro :h5:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 9 2011, 09:51 PM~20517424
> *Looking good Big Dogg
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> and thank you too :h5:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 9 2011, 11:32 PM~20518472
> *Doin your thing I see :nicoderm: :thumbsup:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :yes: trying to get on your level :nicoderm:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Coast 2 [email protected] 10 2011, 12:20 AM~20519045
> *looking good homie..........
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :h5: Thanks and hows your ride going?!
> <!--QuoteBegin-chtrone_@May 10 2011, 12:28 AM~20519151
> *Where did u get that coupe deville emblem
> *


Ebay bro... NOS, bought it chrome and sent it to get gold plated :happysad:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Dat fool Juan_@May 10 2011, 06:39 AM~20520420
> *Looks good
> *


:h5: thanks :happysad:


----------



## Coast 2 Coast

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@May 10 2011, 07:29 AM~20520476
> *thanks bro :h5:
> and thank you too :h5:
> :yes: trying to get on your level :nicoderm:
> :h5: Thanks and hows your ride going?!
> Ebay bro... NOS, bought it chrome and sent it to get gold plated :happysad:
> *


aint got no ride right now homie  trying to find another job so i can pick up another lac but times are rough right now


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Coast 2 Coast_@May 10 2011, 11:57 AM~20521647
> *aint got no ride right now homie  trying to find another job so i can pick up another lac but times are rough right now
> *


oh I thought you said you were rollin in a vert the other day. Rick Scott sucks ass cause FL needed the jobs that that rail was going to create


----------



## Coast 2 Coast

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@May 10 2011, 12:26 PM~20521852
> *oh I thought you said you were rollin in a vert the other day. Rick Scott sucks ass cause FL needed the jobs that that rail was going to create
> *


oh im driving my 65 mustang vert, but ive done prtty much finished this car so i dont ever think bout it lol


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Coast 2 Coast_@May 10 2011, 12:28 PM~20521867
> *oh im driving my 65 mustang vert, but ive done prtty much finished this car so i dont ever think bout it lol
> *


My wife wants one, how much picked up :naughty:


----------



## Coast 2 Coast

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@May 10 2011, 12:30 PM~20521882
> *My wife wants one, how much picked up :naughty:
> *


lol ill sell this one for 18k been building it for 10 years n have a lot more then that into it lol


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@May 10 2011, 11:26 AM~20521852
> *oh I thought you said you were rollin in a vert the other day. Rick Scott sucks ass cause FL needed the jobs that that rail was going to create
> *


x904................he's gonna makeus take drug test too :angry:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Coast 2 Coast+May 10 2011, 12:33 PM~20521896-->
> 
> 
> 
> lol ill sell this one for 18k been building it for 10 years n have a lot more then that into it lol
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> agh man I was hopeing to get a crackhead price  :biggrin: :naughty:
> <!--QuoteBegin-DUVAL_@May 10 2011, 12:33 PM~20521898
> *x904................he's gonna makeus take drug test too :angry:
> *


all recipents need to cause if you got money to blow on drugs and booze then you got money to feed yah damn kids  Mofo's on stamps eat better than we do :rant:


----------



## LacN_Thru

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@May 10 2011, 05:29 AM~20520476
> *:yes: trying to get on your level :nicoderm:
> *


Shit you gonna be killin em when you're done :yes:


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

x2


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by LacN_Thru+May 11 2011, 10:31 AM~20528746-->
> 
> 
> 
> Shit you gonna be killin em when you're done :yes:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-JOE(CAPRICE)68_@May 11 2011, 10:45 AM~20528808
> *x2
> *



thanks but I hear them Miami boys got them caddies looking mint :yes:


----------



## CoupeDTS

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@May 4 2011, 09:41 AM~20482169
> *okay they are still going out here in a bit....... I dont want to get banned hno: :chuck:
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


just opened it. 6 should last me awhile :biggrin: thanks, and ur lucky


----------



## cadilinc

Loooking Goood brah, keep up the good work ama try your 
Idea LED light, on the side bumper light :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@May 10 2011, 11:37 AM~20521929
> *agh man I was hopeing to get a crackhead price  :biggrin: :naughty:
> all recipents need to cause if you got money to blow on drugs and booze then you got money to feed yah damn kids  Mofo's on stamps eat better than we do :rant:
> *


----------



## toxiconer

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK+May 7 2011, 02:30 PM~20503490-->
> 
> 
> 
> yeah that ought to be hard to find. The rad. support prlly wont get any paint right now besides the rattle can black. I guess when i get bored one day and everything else is done i may do it. :happysad:
> 
> I am going to try that vinyl graphics place and see if they can wood grain all my og wood pieces. I dont like how the paint turned out :nosad:
> I forgot to post these, got these back the other day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-KAKALAK_@May 7 2011, 02:34 PM~20503502
> *sealer coat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3 base coats, only because i wanted to use what i made up :happysad:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and 3 coats of clear. I had to play doctor with it..... damn bug flew in the clear, but I used some tweezers and got it :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


coming along nice...


----------



## KAKALAK

Not much done but had to place the trim and install the T Stud Rivits. I used a gasket sealant to help curb any future rust. Im getting the top done hopefuly this weekend..... it all depends on when he can make room for my car :naughty:


----------



## LacN_Thru

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@May 11 2011, 06:24 PM~20532397
> *Not much done but had to place the trim and install the T Stud Rivits. I used a gasket sealant to help curb any future rust. Im getting the top done hopefuly this weekend..... it all depends on when he can make room for my car :naughty:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


You gettin the top done red?


----------



## CoupeDTS

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@May 11 2011, 07:24 PM~20532397
> *Not much done but had to place the trim and install the T Stud Rivits. I used a gasket sealant to help curb any future rust. Im getting the top done hopefuly this weekend..... it all depends on when he can make room for my car :naughty:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


you have drawn where the trim goes, now write in the space provided TOP GOES HERE


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by CoupeDTS+May 11 2011, 01:28 PM~20529696-->
> 
> 
> 
> just opened it.  6 should last me awhile  :biggrin:  thanks, and ur lucky
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> wheeeeew now I can sleep tonight, that bullshit banning I got last time really bad on a lil junky
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 11 2011, 02:11 PM~20529919
> *Loooking Goood brah, keep up the good work ama try your
> Idea LED light, on the side bumper light  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> theif :cheesy: :h5:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 11 2011, 03:32 PM~20530466
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 11 2011, 08:09 PM~20532309
> *coming along nice...
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thanks, I should see yah around here soon
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 11 2011, 08:39 PM~20532493
> *You gettin the top done red?
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hell nah, would you do your top in red ??? :scrutinize: Its getting done in a caramel color  Its more versitile in case I want to redo the car one day. The interior only stayed maroon cause it was the cheapest way..... not really on my favorite choice of colors :happysad:
> <!--QuoteBegin-CoupeDTS_@May 11 2011, 08:40 PM~20532501
> *you have drawn where the trim goes, now write in the space provided TOP GOES HERE
> *


per your request.... now I got to explain this shit to the upholstry guy :around: and by the way I traced the trim so I could find the center. I like my studs in a straight line :ugh (no ****) :biggrin:


----------



## CoupeDTS

lol now ur havin fun with the build :thumbsup:


----------



## CoupeDTS

still doin that tuxedo vinyl?


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by CoupeDTS_@May 11 2011, 09:47 PM~20532990
> *still doin that tuxedo vinyl?
> *


I dont know about fun.... shits been alot of days, nights, mosquito bites.... hey that ryhmed :cheesy:
I cant wait to drive it on the regular. shits been sitting for too long.

Yeah Im still going with the vinyl. The upholstry guy went through alot of trouble to get it, he said it got discountinued. He found 6 yards and bought it. Then i went and looked in his books and seen the material used for vert tops.....  I liked it better but it was too late :happysad:


----------



## CoupeDTS

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@May 11 2011, 08:51 PM~20533030
> *I dont know about fun.... shits been alot of days, nights, mosquito bites.... hey that ryhmed :cheesy:
> I cant wait to drive it on the regular. shits been sitting for too long.
> 
> Yeah Im still going with the vinyl. The upholstry guy went through alot of trouble to get it, he said it got discountinued. He found 6 yards and bought it. Then i went and looked in his books and seen the material used for vert tops.....  I liked it better but it was too late :happysad:
> *


thats my shit :biggrin: stayfast material. They got neutral colors and WILD colors for hot rods. That tuxedo stuff will be original though youll be happy with it. So its gonna be tan? LIke goldish tan, gold to match? Peanut butter tan? Sick day poop tan? Layitlow background tan?


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by CoupeDTS_@May 11 2011, 09:56 PM~20533069
> *thats my shit  :biggrin: stayfast material.  They got neutral colors and WILD colors for hot rods.  That tuxedo stuff will be original though youll be happy with it.  So its gonna be tan?  LIke goldish tan, gold to match?  Peanut butter tan?  Sick day poop tan?  Layitlow background tan?
> *


:rofl: :rofl: @ Layitlow background Tan :rofl: :rofl: 

caramel color, That was the only brown type they had left. I originally was going for a light tan color but I lucked out with the caramel. That stayfast material had a different type of texture than what I thought. I seen some before and it just looked too dull for me. But I still have the cutty to do :naughty:


----------



## LacN_Thru

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@May 11 2011, 07:32 PM~20532873
> *hell nah, would you do your top in red ??? :scrutinize: Its getting done in a caramel color  Its more versitile in case I want to redo the car one day. The interior only stayed maroon cause it was the cheapest way..... not really on my favorite choice of colors :happysad:
> *


Nah, but my interior ain't red :biggrin: . Gotcha, what color are you gonna do your moldings?


----------



## CoupeDTS

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@May 11 2011, 09:02 PM~20533125
> *:rofl: :rofl: @ Layitlow background Tan :rofl: :rofl:
> 
> caramel color, That was the only brown type they had left. I originally was going for a light tan color but I lucked out with the caramel. That stayfast material had a different type of texture than what I thought. I seen some before and it just looked too dull for me. But I still have the cutty to do :naughty:
> *


the guy showed me the stayfast, its actually 3 layers, the top soft layer, then a rubber sheet, then another fabric that the glue attaches to. Only thing is it attracts feathers or cotton from trees or all that stuff flying around. They make a horsehair brush for it I might have to get one


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by LacN_Thru+May 11 2011, 10:12 PM~20533237-->
> 
> 
> 
> Nah, but my interior ain't red  :biggrin: . Gotcha, what color are you gonna do your moldings?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :rofl: well Im not doing the 90 moldings, well except for the bumper ones which are already painted white. I might do the full 90 one day, but who knows :dunno:
> <!--QuoteBegin-CoupeDTS_@May 11 2011, 10:14 PM~20533273
> *the guy showed me the stayfast, its actually 3 layers, the top soft layer, then a rubber sheet, then another fabric that the glue attaches to.  Only thing is it attracts feathers or cotton from trees or all that stuff flying around.  They make a horsehair brush for it I might have to get one
> *


yeah a way to keep it lookin nice would be good. :happysad:


----------



## KAKALAK

Well the uhpolstry guy was backed, so Im lookin at next thursday


----------



## DETONATER

Sup KAK :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@May 14 2011, 03:22 AM~20550268
> *Sup KAK  :biggrin:
> *


:wave: wuss good bro?!


----------



## LacN_Thru

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@May 11 2011, 08:18 PM~20533321
> *:rofl: well Im not doing the 90 moldings, well except for the bumper ones which are already painted white. I might do the full 90 one day, but who knows :dunno:
> *


Gotcha


----------



## CoupeDTS

yo charles I tore out my back seat today and all that sound dampening and all that up on the rear package tray cuz Im gonna put some 6x9s in, I think i seen you built a panel for up there. So do you make the panel bigger than whats back there now? cuz I dont see how 6x9s would fit. Plus I gotta sit em on top of that tray back there because i have batteries below the tray a little ways, and ther goin towards the middle because my strokes are up through the original speaker holes. Let me know


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by CoupeDTS_@May 14 2011, 06:41 PM~20552766
> *yo charles I tore out my back seat today and all that sound dampening and all that up on the rear package tray cuz Im gonna put some 6x9s in, I think i seen you built a panel for up there.  So do you make the panel bigger than whats back there now?  cuz I dont see how 6x9s would fit.  Plus I gotta sit em on top of that tray back there because i have batteries below the tray a little ways, and ther goin towards the middle because my strokes are up through the original speaker holes.  Let me know
> *


I'll take a pic.... but there are 2 ways to do it....... Move the back seat forward and make it permanent. Then make the tray wider..


or do it like mine. IMO the back seat I dont think will feel comfortable sitting anymore straighter than what it is now, but thats my opinion. I cut pieces of 18 guage the size of the og speaker holes , riveted and seam sealed it shut. Then I used a air saw and cut a big oval in the rear deck... right in the center. 

I went this way cause the back will have beauty panels after my setup gets hardlined. I bought those baffles too. They are the ones that are used if you dont have a box to put them in. They are the more expensive of the two kinds they make. The other ones are soft foam, these are semi rigid plastic.


----------



## Coast 2 Coast

yo kak whos doing gold plating? i know u got the hook ups now


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Coast 2 Coast_@May 14 2011, 08:54 PM~20553224
> *yo kak whos doing gold plating? i know u got the hook ups now
> *


pink86regal in miami. Hes cool on the price. the hood ornament and the coupe side script ran me 60 bucks. Im thinking of 2 toning my tailight bezels :naughty:


----------



## midwestcoast

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@May 14 2011, 05:48 PM~20553201
> *I'll take a pic.... but there are 2 ways to do it....... Move the back seat forward and make it permanent. Then make the tray wider..
> or do it like mine. IMO the back seat I dont think will feel comfortable sitting anymore straighter than what it is now, but thats my opinion. I cut pieces of 18 guage the size of the og speaker holes , riveted and seam sealed it shut. Then I used a air saw and cut a big oval in the rear deck... right in the center.
> 
> I went this way cause the back will have beauty panels after my setup gets hardlined. I bought those baffles too. They are the ones that are used if you dont have a box to put them in. They are the more expensive of the two kinds they make. The other ones are soft foam, these are semi rigid plastic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Coast 2 Coast

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@May 14 2011, 09:07 PM~20553270
> *pink86regal in miami. Hes cool on the price. the hood ornament and the coupe side script ran me 60 bucks. Im thinking of 2 toning my tailight bezels :naughty:
> *


ok good deal im thinking of doing all the trim on my next car i want some gold on this one


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by midwestcoast+May 14 2011, 09:08 PM~20553271-->
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thanks, I did these awhile back but never took pics :happysad:
> <!--QuoteBegin-Coast 2 Coast_@May 14 2011, 09:09 PM~20553272
> *ok good deal im thinking of doing all the trim on my next car i want some gold on this one
> *


 :0 :0 :wow: The only thing bad about gold is the fading over time, I dont know if it can be stripped of the gold and re-gold plated. Or if it has to be rechromed and then re gold plated :dunno:


----------



## Coast 2 Coast

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@May 14 2011, 09:12 PM~20553287
> *thanks, I did these awhile back but never took pics :happysad:
> 
> :0  :0 :wow: The only thing bad about gold is the fading over time, I dont know if it can be stripped of the gold and re-gold plated. Or if it has to be rechromed and then re gold plated :dunno:
> *


yea i know and this damn florida sun will kill it quick but the look is worth it


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Coast 2 Coast_@May 14 2011, 09:18 PM~20553319
> *yea i know and this damn florida sun will kill it quick but the look is worth it
> *


Im for sure going to invest in a car cover :yes: the neighbor has this tree that drops all kinds of shit


----------



## casper38

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@May 14 2011, 08:20 PM~20553334
> *Im for sure going to invest in a car cover :yes: the neighbor has this tree that drops all kinds of shit
> *


cut da bish down :machinegun: :guns:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by casper38_@May 14 2011, 10:21 PM~20553576
> *cut da bish down :machinegun:  :guns:
> *


:0 :biggrin:


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@May 14 2011, 08:20 PM~20553334
> *Im for sure going to invest in a car cover :yes: the neighbor has this tree that drops all kinds of shit
> *


SELL YOUR CUTTY :uh:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING




----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by DUVAL_@May 15 2011, 12:33 AM~20554465
> *SELL YOUR CUTTY :uh:
> *


what did that have to do with the tree :wow:


----------



## Coast 2 Coast

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@May 15 2011, 10:02 AM~20555881
> *what did that have to do with the tree :wow:
> *


not a damn thing lol u know better then to listen to chaz, now get back to work on the lac fool


----------



## casper38

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@May 15 2011, 09:02 AM~20555881
> *what did that have to do with the tree :wow:
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Coast 2 Coast+May 15 2011, 12:06 PM~20556278-->
> 
> 
> 
> not a damn thing lol u know better then to listen to chaz, now get back to work on the lac fool
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :0
> <!--QuoteBegin-casper38_@May 15 2011, 12:38 PM~20556401
> *:dunno:
> *


----------



## *New Movement Md*

:inout:


----------



## CADDY CREW

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@May 7 2011, 12:30 PM~20503490
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: Thats Super BAD


----------



## KAKALAK

thanks fellas 

I repainted my rear fillers this weekened because they didnt turn out good due to my air compressor dying in the middle of spraying :uh:


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@May 15 2011, 09:02 AM~20555881
> *what did that have to do with the tree :wow:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

I started to mount the all rear fillers on the car tonight, I'll finish tomorrow night


----------



## *New Movement Md*

:wave: Homie..!


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by *New Movement Md*_@May 17 2011, 11:18 PM~20574464
> *:wave: Homie..!
> *


 :biggrin: :wave: :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

here are the fillers getting painted again, thats just the base pics, I forgot to take pics after cleared :uh:


----------



## ricardo labrador

LOOKING GOOD HOMIE...WISH I WAS AT THIS STAGE OF MY BUILD BUT WITH TIME ILL BE THERE.....KEEP IT UP KAKALAK.


----------



## 4DA702




----------



## KAKALAK

Thanks fellas  

here is where Im at tonight. I tried to fasten the NOS gold taillight emblems but found out that they aren't for a fleetwood. The fit the caddies with the angled lights 
 so I am modifing them to work  They are not in the pics though


----------



## 64 CRAWLING




----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@May 18 2011, 09:59 PM~20581991
> *Thanks fellas
> 
> here is where Im at tonight. I tried to fasten the NOS gold taillight emblems but found out that they aren't for a fleetwood. The fit the caddies with the angled lights
> so I am modifing them  to work  They are not in the pics though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i like that look bro


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING+May 18 2011, 11:10 PM~20582076-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you mad :cheesy:
> <!--QuoteBegin-DUVAL_@May 18 2011, 11:23 PM~20582167
> *i like that look bro
> *


me too :happysad: thanks


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

that they didnt fit


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@May 18 2011, 11:49 PM~20582423
> *that they didnt fit
> *


yeah I know, the 90's lights are flat, so I think the ones I got fit an older cadillac :dunno: I know what to do to get them to work.... I just couldnt finish before it got dark hno: :chuck: :sprint: :inout:


----------



## arabretard

car is coming along nicely homie


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s

:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## LacN_Thru

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@May 18 2011, 08:59 PM~20581991
> *Thanks fellas
> 
> here is where Im at tonight. I tried to fasten the NOS gold taillight emblems but found out that they aren't for a fleetwood. The fit the caddies with the angled lights
> so I am modifing them  to work  They are not in the pics though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Lookin good :yes: :wow: :thumbsup:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by arabretard+May 19 2011, 12:07 AM~20582627-->
> 
> 
> 
> car is coming along nicely homie
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thanks bro, Ive been putting off the body work long enough and Im going to start soon on it. Im supposed to drop the car off tonight and get the top done, I'll have to call and see if we are still on hno: :chuck:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a [email protected] 19 2011, 12:25 AM~20582813
> *:cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :h5: :wave:
> <!--QuoteBegin-LacN_Thru_@May 19 2011, 01:23 AM~20583247
> *Lookin good :yes: :wow: :thumbsup:
> *


thanks, a little longer and I should be out :yes: :h5:


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

about time,man :biggrin:


----------



## CoupeDTS

Looks clean :biggrin: 

Get the top done!!!!


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by CoupeDTS_@May 19 2011, 12:41 PM~20585336
> *Looks clean  :biggrin:
> 
> Get the top done!!!!
> *


trying I called and he didnt answer :chuck:


----------



## CoupeDTS

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@May 19 2011, 11:46 AM~20585362
> *trying I called and he didnt answer :chuck:
> *


sounds sketchy. orrrrrr hes busy working. i call interior guys before and they answer all pissed off LEMME CALL U BACK IM GLUING UP A HEADLINER :rofl:


----------



## ricardo labrador

LOOKING GOOD BRO...LOOKS LIKE WE GOT THE SAME TASTE...I GOT THE NOS TAILLIGHT W/ THE GOLD EMBLEM. :biggrin: DONT MIND THE BUMPER MOLDING THAT WAS WHEN I FIRST GOT IT.ITS NOW WHITE.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

:cheesy:


----------



## ricardo labrador

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@May 19 2011, 10:50 AM~20585713
> *:cheesy:
> *


  ...


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@May 18 2011, 10:28 PM~20582216
> *
> 
> me too :happysad: thanks
> *


 :uh:


----------



## 85eldoCE

looking good homie cant wait to see it finished


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by CoupeDTS+May 19 2011, 01:19 PM~20585567-->
> 
> 
> 
> sounds sketchy.  orrrrrr hes busy working.  i call interior guys before and they answer all pissed off LEMME CALL U BACK IM GLUING UP A HEADLINER :rofl:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :rofl: I got up with him, he said bring it so Im leaving work now to take care of it :naughty: I should have it back saturday, if all goes well :happysad:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by ricardo [email protected] 19 2011, 01:47 PM~20585702
> *LOOKING GOOD BRO...LOOKS LIKE WE GOT THE SAME TASTE...I GOT THE NOS TAILLIGHT W/ THE GOLD EMBLEM. :biggrin: DONT MIND THE BUMPER MOLDING THAT WAS WHEN I FIRST GOT IT.ITS NOW WHITE.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yeah thanks, I got all new Nos emblems..... gold plated, Its blingin :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by 64 [email protected] 19 2011, 01:50 PM~20585713
> *:cheesy:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :nicoderm:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by ricardo [email protected] 19 2011, 01:51 PM~20585720
> * ...
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :dunno: :wave:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 19 2011, 03:09 PM~20586198
> *:uh:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :scrutinize:
> <!--QuoteBegin-85eldoCE_@May 19 2011, 03:46 PM~20586410
> *looking good homie cant wait to see it finished
> *


thanks bro you and me both :h5:


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@May 19 2011, 02:51 PM~20586440
> *:rofl: I got up with him, he said bring it so Im leaving work now to take care of it :naughty: I should have it back saturday, if all goes well :happysad:
> yeah thanks, I got all new Nos emblems..... gold plated, Its blingin :cheesy:
> :nicoderm:
> :dunno: :wave:
> :scrutinize:
> thanks bro you and me both :h5:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## HARDLUCK88

damn i have a 90 bumper in my back yard and i never noticed the new ones were flat...


----------



## Made You A Hater

pic with the skirt


----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G

Damn Bro i just went throught all your pages You aint Bullshyt thou playa . i really like the way your coupes coming along.Those Euro light make that car look sick :thumbsup:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@May 19 2011, 07:35 PM~20587988
> *pic with the skirt
> *


I sold them... lost interest in them


----------



## Made You A Hater

i wanna get some but want to a pic. of one with them......your lac looking good homie


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING+May 19 2011, 01:50 PM~20585713-->
> 
> 
> 
> :cheesy:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 19 2011, 05:39 PM~20587176
> *:uh:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :x:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 19 2011, 05:54 PM~20587271
> *damn i have a 90 bumper in my back yard and i never noticed the new ones were flat...
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :happysad:
> <!--QuoteBegin-408CADDYCREW_G_@May 19 2011, 07:56 PM~20588090
> *Damn Bro i just went throught all your pages You aint Bullshyt thou playa . i really like the way your coupes coming along.Those Euro light make that car look sick  :thumbsup:
> *


thanks, Im trying :happysad:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@May 19 2011, 08:05 PM~20588152
> *i wanna get some but want to a pic. of one with them......your lac looking good homie
> *


THANKS :h5: Heres one pic, but you got to see that coupe in the fleetwood thread   Its got skirts and no quarter windows, That caddy is badass !!!!


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@May 19 2011, 08:05 PM~20588152
> *i wanna get some but want to a pic. of one with them......your lac looking good homie
> *


This bitch is badass!!! looks like a led sled and streched like a mofo with them windows gone :yes:


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@May 19 2011, 07:24 PM~20588291
> *This bitch is badass!!! looks like a led sled and streched like a mofo with them windows gone :yes:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## MISTER ED

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## LacN_Thru

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@May 19 2011, 06:24 PM~20588291
> *This bitch is badass!!! looks like a led sled and streched like a mofo with them windows gone :yes:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


That would be badass with working roll down front and back windows, it'd be like the 60's caddy's


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

theres got to be more pics of that ride some where :wow:


----------



## KAKALAK

The caddy is at the top shop getting the top done....... might be wednesday before its done. With the car gone I dont know what Im going to do with myself  I guess I could polish trim :happysad:


----------



## LacN_Thru

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@May 19 2011, 09:32 PM~20589827
> *The caddy is at the top shop getting the top done....... might be wednesday before its done. With the car gone I dont know what Im going to do with myself  I guess I could polish trim :happysad:
> *


  
Polish that shit up! :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by LacN_Thru_@May 19 2011, 11:47 PM~20589937
> *
> Polish that shit up!  :biggrin:
> *


shit sucks, mostly cause I aint got the right equipment


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

:biggrin: take a vacation till it comes back


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@May 20 2011, 12:13 AM~20590208
> *:biggrin: take a vacation till it comes back
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## CUZICAN

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@May 19 2011, 07:26 PM~20589775
> *theres got to be more pics of that ride some where :wow:
> *


If you find em let me know I've searched hi and low for it and that's all I've found............SO FAR :biggrin:


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@May 11 2011, 04:24 PM~20532397
> *Not much done but had to place the trim and install the T Stud Rivits. I used a gasket sealant to help curb any future rust. Im getting the top done hopefuly this weekend..... it all depends on when he can make room for my car :naughty:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@May 20 2011, 02:01 PM~20593468
> *
> *


Did you get a chance to send out the clips :wow:


----------



## CoupeDTS

serious u sold ur skirts? damn i always hated em on these cars but after seeing the red one now I wanna get some and try em out. Can always sell em for decent money if they dont look right too.


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by CoupeDTS_@May 20 2011, 08:50 PM~20595643
> *serious u sold ur skirts?  damn i always hated em on these cars but after seeing the red one now I wanna get some and try em out.  Can always sell em for decent money if they dont look right too.
> *


I sold them for what I paid. but also the 13x7's on the rear prevented me from putting them on, I think I would have had to roll standard offsets, or get the rear end narrowed. It was just more money that had to be spent to put on skirts :dunno:


----------



## CoupeDTS

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@May 20 2011, 09:48 PM~20596362
> *I sold them for what I paid. but also the 13x7's on the rear prevented me from putting them on, I think I would have had to roll standard offsets, or get the rear end narrowed. It was just more money that had to be spent to put on skirts :dunno:
> *


since i tuck mine then i would be ok right?

Let me know when you want the title of this page changed, since your NOT just doing subtle changes :ugh:


----------



## *New Movement Md*

BAN.. Thats what I would do..!


:biggrin:


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@May 20 2011, 09:48 PM~20596362
> *I sold them for what I paid. but also the 13x7's on the rear prevented me from putting them on, I think I would have had to roll standard offsets, or get the rear end narrowed. It was just more money that had to be spent to put on skirts :dunno:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## MISTER ED

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@May 19 2011, 11:32 PM~20589827
> *The caddy is at the top shop getting the top done....... might be wednesday before its done. With the car gone I dont know what Im going to do with myself  I guess I could polish trim :happysad:
> *



You could work on a cutlass :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by CoupeDTS_@May 20 2011, 10:56 PM~20596405
> *since i tuck mine then i would be ok right?
> 
> Let me know when you want the title of this page changed, since your NOT just doing subtle changes :ugh:
> *


When your car is down in the back I swear you will need 2.5" just to clear the skirts. You have to roll standards or get your diff. shortened. 
and about the title change......... I still feel like I need to raise my standards to some of you guys :yessad: 


> _Originally posted by *New Movement Md*+May 21 2011, 01:20 AM~20597293-->
> 
> 
> 
> BAN.. Thats what I would do..!
> :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> mmmm k :uh:
> <!--QuoteBegin-DUVAL_@May 21 2011, 03:10 AM~20597735
> *:uh:
> *


if you post this smiley again I swear Im going to :run: then :guns: :angry:


----------



## 4DA702

Lookin' good!


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by 4DA702_@May 21 2011, 12:52 PM~20598939
> *Lookin' good!
> *


thanks brosky


----------



## CoupeDTS

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@May 21 2011, 11:46 AM~20598922
> *When your car is down in the back I swear you will need 2.5" just to clear the skirts. You have to roll standards or get your diff. shortened.
> and about the title change......... I still feel like I need to raise my standards to some of you guys :yessad:
> mmmm k  :uh:
> if you post this smiley again I swear Im going to :run: then :guns:  :angry:
> *


i think i know what ur talkin bout now. lookin at some pictures of my car down the side you can see how far the wheel sticks out towards the bottom of the car because the body tucks in. Cant shorten rear ends much cuz the drums will rub on the frame


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED+May 21 2011, 12:44 PM~20598914-->
> 
> 
> 
> You could work on a cutlass  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I did today....... I cleaned up around it :happysad: :biggrin:
> <!--QuoteBegin-CoupeDTS_@May 21 2011, 11:03 PM~20601404
> *i think i know what ur talkin bout now.  lookin at some pictures of my car down the side you can see how far the wheel sticks out towards the bottom of the car because the body tucks in.  Cant shorten rear ends much cuz the drums will rub on the frame
> *


Yeah then your lookin at rolling the standard offsets.... prolly wont look that bad though :dunno:


----------



## CoupeDTS

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@May 22 2011, 12:33 AM~20602222
> *I did today....... I cleaned up around it :happysad:  :biggrin:
> 
> Yeah then your lookin at rolling the standard offsets.... prolly wont look that bad though :dunno:
> *


that just talked me out of it


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by CoupeDTS_@May 22 2011, 12:51 PM~20603684
> *that just talked me out of it
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## flako

nice build


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by flako_@May 22 2011, 12:57 PM~20603711
> *nice build
> *


thanks bro :happysad:


----------



## KAKALAK

Got these almost new looking lights for the sail panels...... makes me want to go back to burlwood :happysad: Ready to go back in :naughty:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

looks real good :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@May 22 2011, 09:41 PM~20605801
> *looks real good :biggrin:
> *


thanks I thought so too :happysad:


----------



## DUVAL

did not see you at the car show this weekend.......................GO FIGURE


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by DUVAL_@May 23 2011, 12:01 AM~20607030
> *did not see you at the car show this weekend.......................GO FIGURE
> *


why do you think


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@May 23 2011, 11:26 AM~20609896
> *why do you think
> *


to many excuses coming out of your camp to pin point :cheesy:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

:uh:


----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G

Good shyt bro :nicoderm:


----------



## HARDLUCK88

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@May 19 2011, 08:24 PM~20588291
> *This bitch is badass!!! looks like a led sled and streched like a mofo with them windows gone :yes:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


holy shit


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

looking good Kak man :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@May 19 2011, 07:24 PM~20588291
> *This bitch is badass!!! looks like a led sled and streched like a mofo with them windows gone :yes:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I like that...Nice body mod


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by DUVAL+May 23 2011, 01:25 PM~20610264-->
> 
> 
> 
> to many excuses coming out of your camp to pin point :cheesy:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by 64 [email protected] 23 2011, 01:36 PM~20610319
> *:uh:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> x2
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 23 2011, 01:47 PM~20610384
> *Good shyt bro  :nicoderm:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :happysad: thanks bro
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 23 2011, 03:31 PM~20610975
> *holy shit
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> xmuthaphuckin 2
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by JOE(CAPRICE)[email protected] 23 2011, 04:13 PM~20611184
> *
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :nicoderm:
> <!--QuoteBegin-LuxuriouSMontreaL_@May 23 2011, 05:49 PM~20611730
> *looking good Kak man :biggrin:
> *


:happysad: thanks bro! I just seen that video about your car, shits nice!! 








On a side note..... just found a shop that will rent his booth for 150  paint it saturday, then leave in booth till sunday :naughty:


----------



## CoupeDTS

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@May 23 2011, 06:33 PM~20612409
> *On a side note..... just found a shop that will rent his booth for 150  paint it saturday, then leave in booth till sunday :naughty:
> *


stfu and show pics of ur new top


----------



## LacN_Thru

> _Originally posted by CoupeDTS_@May 23 2011, 06:10 PM~20612645
> *stfu and show pics of ur new top
> *


What he said :angry: 

























:biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by CoupeDTS+May 23 2011, 08:10 PM~20612645-->
> 
> 
> 
> stfu and show pics of ur new top
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-LacN_Thru_@May 23 2011, 08:52 PM~20612939
> *What he said  :angry:
> :biggrin:
> *



I tried, but I drove buy there and the vert is still sitting in the stall..... thats where my car should of been sitting  But he said Wednesday, so I'll wait :happysad:


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@May 23 2011, 06:33 PM~20612409
> *
> *


exactly :wow:


----------



## og069

:wow:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@May 23 2011, 06:33 PM~20612409
> *On a side note..... just found a shop that will rent his booth for 150  paint it saturday, then leave in booth till sunday :naughty:
> *


Thats a great price man...I say take the deal :biggrin:


----------



## CADDY CREW




----------



## Made You A Hater

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Apr 30 2011, 11:07 PM~20456334
> *well got my light back together, I still need to cut the LED's and afix to the inside of the light.
> 
> went from this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> to this. I did the clear lens because the 90's tailights are clear. So I think it will blend better.  :happysad:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


where you get that 3 brake light from homie..


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

VETTE?


----------



## Made You A Hater

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@May 24 2011, 05:09 PM~20619625
> *VETTE?
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by DUVAL+May 23 2011, 10:20 PM~20613657-->
> 
> 
> 
> exactly :wow:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :wow:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 23 2011, 11:21 PM~20614250
> *:wow:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :h5:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 24 2011, 10:58 AM~20617505
> *Thats a great price man...I say take the deal :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by CADDY [email protected] 24 2011, 11:47 AM~20617768
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :h5:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Made You A [email protected] 24 2011, 05:05 PM~20619591
> *where you get that 3 brake light from homie..
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> a 94 E&G Eldog convertible
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by 64 [email protected] 24 2011, 05:09 PM~20619625
> *VETTE?
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But yes it is a 3rd brake light from a 80's corvette I believe
> <!--QuoteBegin-Made You A Hater_@May 24 2011, 05:23 PM~20619717
> *:thumbsup:
> *


I got mine from the salvage yard but I seen some on ebay


----------



## Made You A Hater

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@May 24 2011, 05:05 PM~20619591
> *where you get that 3 brake light from homie..
> *


you know anybody selling one...... :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@May 24 2011, 07:04 PM~20620300
> *you know anybody selling one...... :biggrin:
> *


try MrGM84 or Mr LAC, I think one of them have one


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@May 24 2011, 04:44 PM~20619847
> *:wow:
> *


 :0


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by DUVAL_@May 24 2011, 11:14 PM~20622203
> *:0
> *


:0 :wave:


----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G

TTt


----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G

TTt cadillacs on top that's right


----------



## MISTER ED

> _Originally posted by 408CADDYCREW_G_@May 25 2011, 10:12 PM~20629138
> *TTt cadillacs on top that's right
> *



Yeap :biggrin:


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@May 25 2011, 10:39 PM~20629978
> *Yeap  :biggrin:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## cam383rs

WHERE'S THE CUTTY IWANNA SEE THE CUTTY!!!! SUP Homie, haven't heard from ya in a minute..hope all is well, been a rough year, Mom passed in January so we were down in Mia all month, and just been crazy with kids and all. Holla when u have time..


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

sup senor Kakalak :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by cam383rs+May 26 2011, 02:18 PM~20633411-->
> 
> 
> 
> WHERE'S THE CUTTY IWANNA SEE THE CUTTY!!!! SUP Homie, haven't heard from ya in a minute..hope all is well, been a rough year, Mom passed in January so we were down in Mia all month, and just been crazy with kids and all. Holla when u have time..
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> damn man Im sorry to hear about that  I'll call you soon, got a 306 cuyd pour friday at 3A.... time to go to bed  . Again Im sorry bro
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-LuxuriouSMontreaL_@May 26 2011, 02:27 PM~20633459
> *sup senor Kakalak :biggrin:
> *


:wave: thanks for the bump :nicoderm:


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@May 26 2011, 02:14 PM~20633803
> *damn man Im sorry to hear about that  I'll call you soon, got a 306 cuyd pour friday at 3A.... time to go to bed  . Again Im sorry bro
> :wave: thanks for the bump :nicoderm:
> *


 :wow:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by DUVAL_@May 26 2011, 03:33 PM~20633941
> *:wow:
> *


thats a real dude right there


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@May 27 2011, 10:15 AM~20639929
> *thats a real dude right there
> *


 :wow:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by DUVAL_@May 27 2011, 03:04 PM~20641204
> *:wow:
> *


no **** :uh:


----------



## buffitout

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@May 7 2011, 02:30 PM~20503490
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NNNNNNNNIIIIIICEEEE :wow:


----------



## 84caddy

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@May 23 2011, 04:49 PM~20611730
> *looking good Kak man :biggrin:
> *


x100

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Peezy_420

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@May 6 2011, 06:47 PM~20499819
> *Finally got my wheel on :naughty:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Im going to attempt to paint the header tomorrow Morning in the driveway :chuck:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by buffitout+May 27 2011, 09:55 PM~20643558-->
> 
> 
> 
> NNNNNNNNIIIIIICEEEE :wow:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thanks
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 27 2011, 11:27 PM~20644120
> *x100
> 
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thanks :h5:
> <!--QuoteBegin-Peezy_420_@May 28 2011, 01:51 AM~20644986
> *:cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


turned out nice, layed pretty flat


----------



## casper38

u ganna add da pearl?


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by casper38_@May 28 2011, 11:32 AM~20646114
> *u ganna add da pearl?
> *


not now, this was my 1st complete paint job. maybe I'll do it after a year or so to freshin up the look of the lac and when my experience gets up :happysad:





side note...... I went by the uhpolstry place and they were closed . I thought I might get some spy pics


----------



## casper38

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@May 28 2011, 12:15 PM~20646485
> *not now, this was my 1st complete paint job. maybe I'll do it after a year or so to freshin up the look of the lac and when my experience gets up :happysad:
> side note...... I went by the uhpolstry place and they were closed . I thought I might get some spy pics
> *


let me know if u need help i got plenty of gold pearl n flakes :thumbsup:


----------



## CoupeDTS

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@May 28 2011, 12:15 PM~20646485
> *not now, this was my 1st complete paint job. maybe I'll do it after a year or so to freshin up the look of the lac and when my experience gets up :happysad:
> side note...... I went by the uhpolstry place and they were closed . I thought I might get some spy pics
> *


rediculous, mine took 1 day


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by casper38+May 28 2011, 01:27 PM~20646535-->
> 
> 
> 
> let me know if u need help i got plenty of gold pearl n flakes :thumbsup:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I got the gold and ice pearl, just need the experience to spray it :happysad:
> <!--QuoteBegin-CoupeDTS_@May 28 2011, 03:43 PM~20647242
> *rediculous, mine took 1 day
> *


yeah but I told him to not rush cause I want it looking johny blaze :naughty:


----------



## dirttydeeds

BUMP FOR THE HOMIE


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

to the TOP on the coupe:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DUVAL

here you go kak... i got that pic you was looking for


----------



## casper38

:rant:


----------



## casper38

> _Originally posted by DUVAL_@May 29 2011, 03:53 PM~20652063
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here you go kak... i got that pic you was looking for
> *


 :burn:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by DUVAL_@May 29 2011, 04:53 PM~20652063
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here you go kak... i got that pic you was looking for
> *


nice I wonder if it will make my cadillac more classy.... casper can you help me with that :cheesy:


----------



## casper38

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@May 29 2011, 05:21 PM~20652381
> *nice I wonder if it will make my cadillac more classy.... casper can you help me with that :cheesy:
> *


 :0 :no: :wow:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by casper38_@May 29 2011, 06:53 PM~20652491
> *:0  :no:  :wow:
> *


damn it .... oh well duval , looks like it aint going to get done


----------



## casper38

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@May 29 2011, 08:07 PM~20652996
> *damn it .... oh well duval , looks like it aint going to get done
> *


  looks to good to go on ur car  :happysad: :thumbsup:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by casper38_@May 29 2011, 09:36 PM~20653128
> * looks to good to go on ur car   :happysad:  :thumbsup:
> *


yeah I need a trashier looking ho :biggrin:


----------



## casper38

KAKALAK said:


> yeah I need a trashier looking ho :biggrin:


:yes:


----------



## MISTER ED

KAKALAK said:


> yeah but I told him to not rush cause I want it looking *johnny blaze* :naughty:


----------



## KAKALAK

MISTER ED said:


>


yeah buddy, its still in there


----------



## ricardo labrador

KAKALAK said:


> turned out nice, layed pretty flat


LOOKS GOOD BRO...WHERE ARE YOU PAINTING THE CAR? UR GARAGE?A SHOP? FRONT YARD?...LOL. KEEP UP THE WORK IT WILL PAAY OFF IN THE END HOMIE.


----------



## LacN_Thru




----------



## 64 CRAWLING

:biggrin::thumbsup:


----------



## KAKALAK

ricardo labrador said:


> LOOKS GOOD BRO...WHERE ARE YOU PAINTING THE CAR? UR GARAGE?A SHOP? FRONT YARD?...LOL. KEEP UP THE WORK IT WILL PAAY OFF IN THE END HOMIE.


front yard bro, I had an itch to paint something larger than a filler, so i did it. Im painting the rest of the car in a paint both, got with a local body shop that did work for my company so... I got my foot in the door :yes: 



LacN_Thru said:


>


:nicoderm: 


64 CRAWLING said:


> :biggrin::thumbsup:


:nicoderm:


----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G

A bro that Caddy got some Style uffin:


----------



## ricardo labrador

KAKALAK said:


> front yard bro, I had an itch to paint something larger than a filler, so i did it. Im painting the rest of the car in a paint both, got with a local body shop that did work for my company so... I got my foot in the door :yes:
> 
> 
> :nicoderm:
> 
> :nicoderm:


THATS COO MAN...IVE BEEN WANTING TO PAINT TO. PROB GONNA DO THIS NEW FILLER AND HEADERPANEL AND THE 5TH WHEEL SHELL...THATS COOL U GOT A SPOT TO PAINT...IM PROB GONNA HAVE TO DO IT IN MY GARAGE...I SHOULD BE BUYIN A HOUSE HOPEFULLY SOON...


----------



## KAKALAK

408CADDYCREW_G said:


> A bro that Caddy got some Style uffin:





ricardo labrador said:


> THATS COO MAN...IVE BEEN WANTING TO PAINT TO. PROB GONNA DO THIS NEW FILLER AND HEADERPANEL AND THE 5TH WHEEL SHELL...THATS COOL U GOT A SPOT TO PAINT...IM PROB GONNA HAVE TO DO IT IN MY GARAGE...I SHOULD BE BUYIN A HOUSE HOPEFULLY SOON...


thats real cool, when you get you house....... then you can set up shop :yes: :boink: :h5:


----------



## MISTER ED

and the neighbors didnt give you shit for painting in the front.......????????????


----------



## crucialjp

MISTER ED said:


> and the neighbors didnt give you shit for painting in the front.......????????????


 x2 I plan on doing mine at night in my garage to keep the complaints down. Good work Kak!


----------



## KAKALAK

MISTER ED said:


> and the neighbors didnt give you shit for painting in the front.......????????????


FTP............. Substitute "that" for "them" :0 :0 :0 :rofl: 



crucialjp said:


> x2 I plan on doing mine at night in my garage to keep the complaints down. Good work Kak!


thanks bro!



on a side note the top shop still hasnt got to my top yet  Hes still got a vert in his bay


----------



## KAKALAK

Just aquired a pair of fleetwood rockers  should be here in a week or so


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

SO YOU 90 IT OUT WITH PANELS OR JUST USING THE ROCKERS? THAT WOULD BE COOL AND DIFFERENT WITH JUST THE ROCKERS TO


----------



## KAKALAK

64 CRAWLING said:


> SO YOU 90 IT OUT WITH PANELS OR JUST USING THE ROCKERS? THAT WOULD BE COOL AND DIFFERENT WITH JUST THE ROCKERS TO


just doing the rockers for now, Im not a big fan of the panels but I will eventually have to refresh the car so that would be a good way to do it. Its already a good ($ wise) going from a coupe to fleetwood coupe. So Im cool for now.


----------



## LA CURA

GOOD BUILD SIIR, I DONT COME ON THIS SIDE TO OFTEN NO ****, BUT NOT BAD, WASSSSUP CASPER, WASSSSSUP CRUCIALJP.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

THAT WILL LOOK COOL WITH JUST THE ROCKERS ALL POLISHED UP:thumbsup:


----------



## ricardo labrador

KAKALAK said:


> thats real cool, when you get you house....... then you can set up shop :yes: :boink: :h5:


YUP...ITS GONNA GET THE FULL TREATMENT...SO UR RIDE AINT OUTTA THE SHOP YET?? I THOUGHT A FEW DAYS TOPS TO FINISH THE TOP...I GUESS SOMETHING YOU JUST CANT RUSH THREW THO...THEM ROCKERS GONNA LOOK GOOD ON THERE TOO CANT WAIT TO SEE THEM ON YO.


----------



## KAKALAK

Got 2 pieces of trim polished today, shit takes forever but its getting there. The Top Shop guy is backed up, I will prolly call him Monday to see whats up. Sucks cuase I could of been doing some body work this past 2 weeks


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

did you use that chalk for it?


----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G

whatz up mr. LAK whatz new on your project bro 
:thumbsup:


----------



## KAKALAK

64 CRAWLING said:


> did you use that chalk for it?


I tried but I think with my setup it aint the best shit to use. I stopped wet sanding at 1500 grit, then used the black (emory) than the white. It needs one good run through a good buffer/polisher and it will look perfect. but Its shiney and looks good 


408CADDYCREW_G said:


> whatz up mr. LAK whatz new on your project bro
> :thumbsup:


just waiting to get it back from the shop bro :naughty:


----------



## CoupeDTS

been awhile. thought id come in and check out your top


----------



## KAKALAK

CoupeDTS said:


> been awhile. thought id come in and check out your top


I know.... I know...  

But on a better note, heres a sneek peek












:fool2: :fool2:


----------



## arabretard

KAKALAK said:


> I know.... I know...
> 
> But on a better note, heres a sneek peek
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :fool2: :fool2:


:h5: those parts look badass homie!


----------



## KAKALAK

arabretard said:


> :h5: those parts look badass homie!


Thanks bro, none of it my work, I just mailed it and paid for it :naughty: I will let it be known when the time comes on who it is.


----------



## dirttydeeds

fuck ya homie car looking gud thats all im lacking is the rockers just finish the car bout to take it to the homies shop :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

KAKALAK said:


> I know.... I know...
> 
> But on a better note, heres a sneek peek
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :fool2: :fool2:


detail wow


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s

:nicoderm::nicoderm:


----------



## KAKALAK

I cant multi qoute :burn: but thanks fellas :nicoderm: :h5:


----------



## LacN_Thru

KAKALAK said:


> I cant multi qoute :burn: but thanks fellas :nicoderm: :h5:


Click the thing that looks like a message with a + sign on every message you want to quote, then hit reply to thread at the bottom :cheesy:

You can thank me by shipping me some rockers :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

LacN_Thru said:


> Click the thing that looks like a message with a + sign on every message you want to quote, then hit reply to thread at the bottom :cheesy:
> 
> You can thank me by shipping me some rockers :biggrin:


I know that .... Look at my post count :cheesy: but for some reason its wanting to reply one at a time. I bet its my computer settings :burn: Sure I'll get the rockers to yah, shipping them tommorrow, if they aint there by next week, just wait a little longer :h5:


----------



## LacN_Thru

KAKALAK said:


> I know that .... Look at my post count :cheesy: but for some reason its wanting to reply one at a time. I bet its my computer settings :burn: *Sure I'll get the rockers to yah, shipping them tommorrow, if they aint there by next week, just wait a little longer* :h5:


:cheesy: 
Takes awhile to get shit up to the great white north, I understand :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

hey as long as it gets there :yes: :h5:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

:roflmao:


----------



## KAKALAK

64 CRAWLING said:


> :roflmao:


:nicoderm:


----------



## buffitout

what kinda gun you sprayin


----------



## KAKALAK

buffitout said:


> what kinda gun you sprayin


3M Compliant Gun 1.3mm tip


----------



## buffitout

KAKALAK said:


> 3M Compliant Gun 1.3mm tip


:fool2::fool2: i got the 59.99 special at harbor freight  but i mean its good enough for bc cc so fuckkkkkkk it ill buy a new one every job :uh:

cadis lookin good though bro i like the handles. i gotta show love to somebody since apparently the whole world wants to kill me


----------



## MISTER ED

KAKALAK said:


> Thanks bro, none of it my work, I just mailed it and paid for it :naughty: *I will let it be known when the time comes on who it is*.



*OOO OOOO I KNOW I KNOW...... *


----------



## KAKALAK

MISTER ED said:


> *OOO OOOO I KNOW I KNOW...... *


He is two toning it right now :naughty:



buffitout said:


> :fool2::fool2: i got the 59.99 special at harbor freight  but i mean its good enough for bc cc so fuckkkkkkk it ill buy a new one every job :uh:
> 
> cadis lookin good though bro i like the handles. i gotta show love to somebody since apparently the whole world wants to kill me


You better be sending some "Im Sorry Cards" :rofl: :rofl: The SS TC is like fam to me


----------



## chtrone

Check u out, got the engraving bug now!


----------



## KAKALAK

chtrone said:


> Check u out, got the engraving bug now!


:yessad: Its just as bad as crack. Its also getting 2 toned too :happysad:


----------



## KAKALAK

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=230633139726&viewitem=&sspagename=STRK%3AMEWAX%3AIT

thinking about buying it since the grinder I got is a POS :burn:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

get it not bad price, i got a good bench grinder, dont they make a polisher end i can put on there??


----------



## KAKALAK

64 CRAWLING said:


> get it not bad price, i got a good bench grinder, dont they make a polisher end i can put on there??


yeah any bench grinder would be alright, but mine is like a harbor frieght type grinder. Its good for grinding but not buffing :nosad: I bought a 4" buffing wheel from Home depot and put it on the 4" angle grinder..... shit worked good. But trying to hold the trim and shit is hard to hold. I think I might get that buffer though :naughty: Just get you a 6" sisal wheel and bolt it on, you'll have to remove the guard.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

yea ima do that cuz i need to start polishing all this trim i took off,are there and good products to use you know of i can get from the store


----------



## Coast 2 Coast

KAKALAK said:


> I know.... I know...
> 
> But on a better note, heres a sneek peek
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :fool2: :fool2:


damn it man


----------



## KAKALAK

64 CRAWLING said:


> yea ima do that cuz i need to start polishing all this trim i took off,are there and good products to use you know of i can get from the store


yeah the yellow can of oven cleaner to get the anodizing off. Then a 6" sisal or woven cloth wheel on your grinder. 320-2000 grit sandpaper



Coast 2 Coast said:


> damn it man


 :h5:


----------



## 4DA702

You get the top put on? :x:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

its at the top jail


----------



## KAKALAK

64 CRAWLING said:


> its at the top jail


:yessad: 

I got my fleetwood rockers today ........so Im spending today on getting the dings out


----------



## ricardo labrador

KAKALAK said:


> :yessad:
> 
> I got my fleetwood rockers today ........so Im spending today on getting the dings out


HAVE FUN BRO..LOL. IVE BEEN DOIN SOME BODY WORK N CLEANING UP SOME TRIM ASWELL...I WONT START POLISHING UNTIL THE BODY IS DONE.


----------



## ricardo labrador

KAKALAK said:


> :yessad:
> 
> I got my fleetwood rockers today ........so Im spending today on getting the dings out


HOW YOU PLAN ON REMOVING THE DINGS??..:0


----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G

Whatz good homie


----------



## KAKALAK

ricardo labrador said:


> HOW YOU PLAN ON REMOVING THE DINGS??..:0


very carefully ..... Im using my body hammers to tap them out then Im taking sand paper to level the front side back out if it was high. They are looking alot better than they were, Before I started working on them, the oneside I was really doubting if I could make them any better but its coming along  


408CADDYCREW_G said:


> Whatz good homie


:wave: just working bro hope to finish these rockers today :naughty:


----------



## CoupeDTS

My top guy put a good size ding in the trim piece thats verticle behind the small window on the side. Not sure how to get it off but Im sure I can hammer it out. My trim was flawless till that guy had to dig all that trim off now theres scratches and a ding


----------



## KAKALAK

CoupeDTS said:


> My top guy put a good size ding in the trim piece thats verticle behind the small window on the side. Not sure how to get it off but Im sure I can hammer it out. My trim was flawless till that guy had to dig all that trim off now theres scratches and a ding


yeah a hammer and a piece of wood, sand the high spot out and then repolish. But thats aluminum, shits easy to sand but this Stailnless steel..... is a bitch. I bet a shop that specializes in refinishing could do it pretty easy with the right tools.


----------



## CoupeDTS

ever taken that piece of trim off im talking about? I dont wanna break any clips


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

yea when i got my top done to my 91 the guy didnt realy know how to take the top trim off and he bent it now its all wavy in shit but now its my parts car so fuck it lol


----------



## KAKALAK

CoupeDTS said:


> ever taken that piece of trim off im talking about? I dont wanna break any clips


their isnt any clips on it that I can remember, its held by a rubber seal that also duplicates as a window seal. I had to take my window out to get it off. I think you can use the same clips for the door window trim when reinstalling. I think the trim is the same size. :dunno:


----------



## Skim

ttt


----------



## ricardo labrador

KAKALAK said:


> very carefully ..... Im using my body hammers to tap them out then Im taking sand paper to level the front side back out if it was high. They are looking alot better than they were, Before I started working on them, the oneside I was really doubting if I could make them any better but its coming along
> 
> 
> :wave: just working bro hope to finish these rockers today :naughty:



COOL KAK, CANT WAIT TO SEE THEM BRO. IM NOT THE GOOD AT METAL WORK, BUT I GUESS TRIAL AND ERROR IS NEEDED FOR SOME OF US...I SAW ANOTHER SET AT THE YARD BUT THEY LOOK KINDA BAD...I HAVE A FEW THAT ARE DINGED FROM MY COUPE IMA GIVE IT A TRY...BREAK OUT UR RIDE FROM THE TOP SHOP MANG...:thumbsup:


----------



## KAKALAK

Skim said:


> ttt


damn bro, you passed me  I better get my post on :happysad:


----------



## KAKALAK

ricardo labrador said:


> COOL KAK, CANT WAIT TO SEE THEM BRO. IM NOT THE GOOD AT METAL WORK, BUT I GUESS TRIAL AND ERROR IS NEEDED FOR SOME OF US...I SAW ANOTHER SET AT THE YARD BUT THEY LOOK KINDA BAD...I HAVE A FEW THAT ARE DINGED FROM MY COUPE IMA GIVE IT A TRY...BREAK OUT UR RIDE FROM THE TOP SHOP MANG...:thumbsup:


yeah its trial an error, They aint perfect but untill I can find a local metal shop to work on them Im going to install and keep it movin. Im calling the top shop Monday :yes: If he aint going top get it done now, Im bringing it back  :happysad:


----------



## PURO ORGULLO 89

TTT for page "83" too

aww fawk one page to late


----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G

What up Mr. Kakaklac Whats new Homie with your ride


----------



## KAKALAK

PURO ORGULLO 89 said:


> TTT for page "83" too
> 
> aww fawk one page to late


:rofl: :thumbsup:



408CADDYCREW_G said:


> What up Mr. Kakaklac Whats new Homie with your ride


Well just got a call from the top shop saying its done hno: :boink: hno: :naughty: :happysad:
Wifes off tomorrow so thats when I'll pick it up :0 :wow:


----------



## LacN_Thru

KAKALAK said:


> Well just got a call from the top shop saying its done hno: :boink: hno: :naughty: :happysad:
> Wifes off tomorrow so thats when I'll pick it up :0 :wow:


:0 :cheesy:


----------



## KAKALAK

Just went by the shop and seen my car   shit looks Johnny Blaze!! My only regret is that I shouldn't of put the carolina edition badges under the crest/emblem, cause now with that and the opera lights it looks cluttered  But oh well I guess I seen it on other cars and thought it would look good on mine :happysad:


----------



## CoupeDTS

KAKALAK said:


> Just went by the shop and seen my car   shit looks Johnny Blaze!! My only regret is that I shouldn't of put the carolina edition badges under the crest/emblem, cause now with that and the opera lights it looks cluttered  But oh well I guess I seen it on other cars and thought it would look good on mine :happysad:


well mine looks too plain so oh well lol. I gotta put the coupe badges on mine. It took awhile to get used to the plain look of mine but youll get used to how yours looks dont worry.


----------



## KAKALAK

CoupeDTS said:


> well mine looks too plain so oh well lol. I gotta put the coupe badges on mine. It took awhile to get used to the plain look of mine but youll get used to how yours looks dont worry.


Yeah I hope so..... the thing with mine is that I told him to cut the landau foam so they are depressed in. He did a good job though, theirs nothing like paying for a job and getting a good one :no: Pics tommorrow :wow:


----------



## buzzy wuzzy

been checking out ur thread caddy sounds like its killin em can't wait for the pics:biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

buzzy wuzzy said:


> been checking out ur thread caddy sounds like its killin em can't wait for the pics:biggrin:


thanks bro, Im not trying to kill anyone..... just hurt them a little :rofl: :rofl: :h5: 




side note I am going back to the og plan of trying to install the burlwood vinyl grapic to my interior pieces. Its only a 25 dollar and my time investment so i figure its woth a shot :happysad:


----------



## CoupeDTS

KAKALAK said:


> thanks bro, Im not trying to kill anyone..... just hurt them a little :rofl: :rofl: :h5:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> side note I am going back to the og plan of trying to install the burlwood vinyl grapic to my interior pieces. Its only a 25 dollar and my time investment so i figure its woth a shot :happysad:


i was gonna do that, then i actually looked at my trim and seen all the edges that were beveled and the chrome trim that doesnt allow you to fold it over and the gauge piece that is pretty complex and said fuck that. I suppose if you melted out all the tabs holding JUST the woodgrain you could get that out and do a better job.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

JOHNNY BLAZE HUH NO SPY PICS:scrutinize:


----------



## KAKALAK

CoupeDTS said:


> i was gonna do that, then i actually looked at my trim and seen all the edges that were beveled and the chrome trim that doesnt allow you to fold it over and the gauge piece that is pretty complex and said fuck that. I suppose if you melted out all the tabs holding JUST the woodgrain you could get that out and do a better job.


yeah Ive already dissasembled all my pieces so thats how I would do it. No gaurantee that it will all turn out but Im going to try 


64 CRAWLING said:


> JOHNNY BLAZE HUH NO SPY PICS:scrutinize:


forgot my camera :happysad:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

are you trying to sabatauge us lol


----------



## chtrone

Hurry up and post pics!


----------



## ricardo labrador

KAKALAK said:


> Just went by the shop and seen my car   shit looks Johnny Blaze!! My only regret is that I shouldn't of put the carolina edition badges under the crest/emblem, cause now with that and the opera lights it looks cluttered  But oh well I guess I seen it on other cars and thought it would look good on mine :happysad:


THATS COOL BRO, CANT WAIT TO SEE IT...IM SURE IT LOOKS TIGHT. DONT HAVE ANY REGRETS AFTER ALL UR BUILDING THE CAR FOR UR SELF TO ENJOY IF U DID SEE IT ON OTHERS CARS AND U THOUHGT IT LOOKED GOOD WHY BACK OUT NOW??...WHEN I GET MY CAR DONE ITS NOT GONNA BE SAME. IMA BREAK OUT OF THE TYPICAL CADILLAC MOLD GOT SOME IDEAS UP MY SLEEVE JUST WAITING ON MY FUNDS TO GET STRAIGHT.


----------



## ricardo labrador

KAKALAK said:


> thanks bro, Im not trying to kill anyone..... just hurt them a little :rofl: :rofl: :h5:
> 
> I WAS GONNA TRY THAT TOO...WOULD IT BE EASIER TO USE A HEAT GUN TO APPLY IT?
> 
> side note I am going back to the og plan of trying to install the burlwood vinyl grapic to my interior pieces. Its only a 25 dollar and my time investment so i figure its woth a shot :happysad:



I WAS GONNA TRY THAT TOO...WOULD IT BE EASIER TO USE A HEAT GUN TO APPLY IT? KINDA LIKE WINDOW TINT...IT WOULD MAKE IT SOFT AND EASIER TO MOLD TO THE PARTS. JUST A THOUGHT. LET US KNOW HOW IT TURNS OUT.


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1

YOU AINT DONE YET?? TIMES ALMOST OUT!!


----------



## KAKALAK

Alright fellas, got it today but couldnt get pics until now. I like it, I see some areas that I think could of been better but you know what ................ I think Im just too picky sometimes 

I told him to not cut the windows out so I dont have to rush getting the windows in. The lights will be put on this weekend hopefully. The badges I'll just wait untill the car is done


----------



## KAKALAK

ricardo labrador said:


> I WAS GONNA TRY THAT TOO...WOULD IT BE EASIER TO USE A HEAT GUN TO APPLY IT? KINDA LIKE WINDOW TINT...IT WOULD MAKE IT SOFT AND EASIER TO MOLD TO THE PARTS. JUST A THOUGHT. LET US KNOW HOW IT TURNS OUT.


 yeah the place that I bought it from said its used to do interiors and such. And the recommend a heat gun for hard to do areas. But I'll try it, its gotta look better than the painted version :yes:


Mr.GreenEyes 1 said:


> YOU AINT DONE YET?? TIMES ALMOST OUT!!
> View attachment 324995


 cant rush quality :happysad:


----------



## CoupeDTS

KAKALAK said:


> Alright fellas, got it today but couldnt get pics until now. I like it, I see some areas that I think could of been better but you know what ................ I think Im just too picky sometimes
> 
> I told him to not cut the windows out so I dont have to rush getting the windows in. The lights will be put on this weekend hopefully. The badges I'll just wait untill the car is done


Looks good to me 

Shit you made it EASY on them, all they had to do was tuck that back window, no trim or nothin, hope it didnt cost too much and damn they took way too long for it. Are they doing the other windows and trim for you as part of the deal when its ready? :happysad:


----------



## CoupeDTS

Its hard to see, but I cant see that grain in it like the big bodies have. Looks like normal vinyl, is it the vinyl you wanted?


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

its tru,it is johnny blaze


----------



## KAKALAK

CoupeDTS said:


> Its hard to see, but I cant see that grain in it like the big bodies have. Looks like normal vinyl, is it the vinyl you wanted?


I'll get better pics tomm.


----------



## KAKALAK

CoupeDTS said:


> Looks good to me
> 
> Shit you made it EASY on them, all they had to do was tuck that back window, no trim or nothin, hope it didnt cost too much and damn they took way too long for it. Are they doing the other windows and trim for you as part of the deal when its ready? :happysad:


nah just what you see here is was the agreement. I dont want to put the trim on untill its painted. Plus Im a do-it-myselfer :cheesy:


----------



## CoupeDTS

KAKALAK said:


> nah just what you see here is was the agreement. I dont want to put the trim on untill its painted. Plus Im a do-it-myselfer :cheesy:


are you doing the fold under on the quarter windows then?


----------



## KAKALAK

CoupeDTS said:


> are you doing the fold under on the quarter windows then?


yeah thats why the windows arent in. When I installed the frames I seen them done like that from the factory. But yes its the vinyl I wanted. Thick too :wow:


----------



## ricardo labrador

KAKALAK said:


> Alright fellas, got it today but couldnt get pics until now. I like it, I see some areas that I think could of been better but you know what ................ I think Im just too picky sometimes
> 
> I told him to not cut the windows out so I dont have to rush getting the windows in. The lights will be put on this weekend hopefully. The badges I'll just wait untill the car is done


LOOKS GOOD BRO. TURNED OUT REAL NICE. UR LAC IS COMMING ALONG NICE.


----------



## KAKALAK

64 CRAWLING said:


> its tru,it is johnny blaze


thanks bro....... I think Im catching up to your level :naughty: 


ricardo labrador said:


> LOOKS GOOD BRO. TURNED OUT REAL NICE. UR LAC IS COMMING ALONG NICE.


thanks bro, its been a journey that is hopefully coming to and end :h5:


----------



## KAKALAK

heres the start to a new twist, bout to send the tail light assemblies back out to get them done also :happysad:


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

KAKALAK said:


> Alright fellas, got it today but couldnt get pics until now. I like it, I see some areas that I think could of been better but you know what ................ I think Im just too picky sometimes
> 
> I told him to not cut the windows out so I dont have to rush getting the windows in. The lights will be put on this weekend hopefully. The badges I'll just wait untill the car is done


 
looks great, Peanut Butter tops are the shit :h5:


----------



## HARDLUCK88

KAKALAK said:


> Alright fellas, got it today but couldnt get pics until now. I like it, I see some areas that I think could of been better but you know what ................ I think Im just too picky sometimes <img src="/forums/images/smilies/sad.gif" border="0" alt="" title="Frown" smilieid="11" class="inlineimg" /><br />
> <br />
> I told him to not cut the windows out so I dont have to rush getting the windows in. The lights will be put on this weekend hopefully. The badges I'll just wait untill the car is done <img src="images/smilies/cool.gif" border="0" alt="" title="Cool" smilieid="6" class="inlineimg" /><br />
> <br />
> <img src="http://i5.photobucket.com/albums/y180/36chambers/NewVinylTopSMUhpolstry005.jpg" border="0" alt="" /><br />
> <img src="http://i5.photobucket.com/albums/y180/36chambers/NewVinylTopSMUhpolstry001.jpg" border="0" alt="" /><br />
> <img src="http://i5.photobucket.com/albums/y180/36chambers/NewVinylTopSMUhpolstry002.jpg" border="0" alt="" /><br />
> <img src="http://i5.photobucket.com/albums/y180/36chambers/NewVinylTopSMUhpolstry003.jpg" border="0" alt="" /><br />
> <img src="http://i5.photobucket.com/albums/y180/36chambers/NewVinylTopSMUhpolstry004.jpg" border="0" alt="" />


<br />
<br />

i cant fucking wait to redo my top... i think its going to look fine with teh light the script and the emblem


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

:run:


KAKALAK said:


> heres the start to a new twist, bout to send the tail light assemblies back out to get them done also :happysad:


ok ok do you really hve to show off son, those are fuckin sicc wit it


----------



## KAKALAK

:dunno: you builders got big shoes to fill :dunno: :nicoderm:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

hahaaa hope to try to catch up, i fell behind a lil because a bought me another project lol


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

64_EC_STYLE said:


> looks great, Peanut Butter tops are the shit :h5:


x2 that what i was gettin for mine


----------



## ricardo labrador

KAKALAK said:


> :dunno: you builders got big shoes to fill :dunno: :nicoderm:


WORD.


----------



## ricardo labrador

64 CRAWLING said:


> hahaaa hope to try to catch up, i fell behind a lil because a bought me another project lol


ANOTHER PROJECT?......SHIT I CANT SEEM TO FINISH ONE LET ALONE START ANOTHER.LMAO.


----------



## ricardo labrador

KAKALAK said:


> heres the start to a new twist, bout to send the tail light assemblies back out to get them done also :happysad:


GREAT DETAIL HOMIE...THIS WILL DEF SET UR LAC APART FROM OTHERS.HANDS DOWN.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

ricardo labrador said:


> ANOTHER PROJECT?......SHIT I CANT SEEM TO FINISH ONE LET ALONE START ANOTHER.LMAO.


THATS A BAD HABBIT OF MINE, ILL START THEN ILL FIND SOMRTHING THAT I GOTS TO HAVE LOL BUT THATS IT THOUGH,YOU KNOW WHAT CAR IM TALKING ABOUT HOMIE


----------



## CoupeDTS

KAKALAK said:


> heres the start to a new twist, bout to send the tail light assemblies back out to get them done also :happysad:


fuck


----------



## LacN_Thru

KAKALAK said:


> heres the start to a new twist, bout to send the tail light assemblies back out to get them done also :happysad:


Damn those look really good :wow: !

Throw those in the box with the rockers you're shipping me :biggrin: 



KAKALAK said:


> Alright fellas, got it today but couldnt get pics until now. I like it, I see some areas that I think could of been better but you know what ................ I think Im just too picky sometimes
> 
> I told him to not cut the windows out so I dont have to rush getting the windows in. The lights will be put on this weekend hopefully. The badges I'll just wait untill the car is done


Top came out good, I like the color, looks like they did a good job. Not sold yet on all the emblems either, but we'll have to wait and see it what it looks like when the trim and everything is installed


----------



## KAKALAK

HARDLUCK88 said:


> <br />
> <br />
> 
> i cant fucking wait to redo my top... i think its going to look fine with teh light the script and the emblem


thanks bro


64 CRAWLING said:


> :run:
> 
> ok ok do you really hve to show off son, those are fuckin sicc wit it


:happysad:


ricardo labrador said:


> ANOTHER PROJECT?......SHIT I CANT SEEM TO FINISH ONE LET ALONE START ANOTHER.LMAO.


x2 


ricardo labrador said:


> GREAT DETAIL HOMIE...THIS WILL DEF SET UR LAC APART FROM OTHERS.HANDS DOWN.


Im hopeing it gets me up there with some of the nice lacs here bro, no big headin here :no:


CoupeDTS said:


> fuck


:0


LacN_Thru said:


> Damn those look really good :wow: !
> 
> Throw those in the box with the rockers you're shipping me :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> Top came out good, I like the color, looks like they did a good job. Not sold yet on all the emblems either, but we'll have to wait and see it what it looks like when the trim and everything is installed


sure thing I havent had time to ship yet, but the trunk piece is almost done so I'll just wait to ship all at one time :happysad: 
I was thinking of calling the top guy to see what it would cost to redo that area but Im too scared on what he'll say hno:


----------



## LacN_Thru

KAKALAK said:


> sure thing I havent had time to ship yet, but the trunk piece is almost done so I'll just wait to ship all at one time :happysad:
> I was thinking of calling the top guy to see what it would cost to redo that area but Im too scared on what he'll say hno:


No worries, I can wait for the tail light pieces :biggrin: 

It'll be ugly trying to redo that area since it's right in the center of the side of the roof. Depending on how well it was glued, you might be able to peel it all back, but I doubt it. So you'd end up peeling back both sides and probably having to redo the landau foam, scrape the remaining chunks off the vinyl, and redo. Not a good situation, I could see it being almost as much as it cost to do it in the first place 

I think your best bet is to just wait, install everything, and see how it looks, I'm sure it won't be too bad. You were sayin down the line you wanna redo the caddy anyways and do the interior, wait till you get to that point before fuckin with the top


----------



## CoupeDTS

LacN_Thru said:


> No worries, I can wait for the tail light pieces :biggrin:
> 
> It'll be ugly trying to redo that area since it's right in the center of the side of the roof. Depending on how well it was glued, you might be able to peel it all back, but I doubt it. So you'd end up peeling back both sides and probably having to redo the landau foam, scrape the remaining chunks off the vinyl, and redo. Not a good situation, I could see it being almost as much as it cost to do it in the first place
> 
> I think your best bet is to just wait, install everything, and see how it looks, I'm sure it won't be too bad. You were sayin down the line you wanna redo the caddy anyways and do the interior, wait till you get to that point before fuckin with the top


:yessad:
my top guy told me it would ruin it to remove the trim and material from a section. I wanted him to shave down a spot in the foam but Ill just push the emblems through the way it is.


----------



## arabretard

man this lac is getting better and better. top looks great. engraving with gold looks great. cant wait to see the rest :thumbsup:


----------



## KAKALAK

LacN_Thru said:


> No worries, I can wait for the tail light pieces :biggrin:
> 
> It'll be ugly trying to redo that area since it's right in the center of the side of the roof. Depending on how well it was glued, you might be able to peel it all back, but I doubt it. So you'd end up peeling back both sides and probably having to redo the landau foam, scrape the remaining chunks off the vinyl, and redo. Not a good situation, I could see it being almost as much as it cost to do it in the first place
> 
> I think your best bet is to just wait, install everything, and see how it looks, I'm sure it won't be too bad. You were sayin down the line you wanna redo the caddy anyways and do the interior, wait till you get to that point before fuckin with the top


Yeah after reading everything I think I'll just chalk it up to tha game :cheesy: I prolly wont get it redone again for a good amount of time. I got to get this cutty back together. 


CoupeDTS said:


> :yessad:
> my top guy told me it would ruin it to remove the trim and material from a section. I wanted him to shave down a spot in the foam but Ill just push the emblems through the way it is.


yeah I was afraid of that :yessad: I tried to pull some up and that shit is glued real good, It aint coming back off in one piece :nosad:


arabretard said:


> man this lac is getting better and better. top looks great. engraving with gold looks great. cant wait to see the rest :thumbsup:


thanks bro, :h5:


----------



## cdznutz42069

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## MISTER ED

KAKALAK said:


> heres the start to a new twist, bout to send the tail light assemblies back out to get them done also :happysad:



:fool2::fool2:


----------



## TONY MONTANA

KAKALAK said:


> heres the start to a new twist, bout to send the tail light assemblies back out to get them done also :happysad:


ok i see now so your the reason ricardo aint ready for my control arms for my 64 lol just joking ricardo does great work iam waiting on him to gve me the green light on my arms though. your parts look great great


----------



## KAKALAK

cdznutz42069 said:


> :thumbsup::thumbsup:


thanks!


MISTER ED said:


> :fool2::fool2:


:yes: :h5: 


TONY MONTANA said:


> ok i see now so your the reason ricardo aint ready for my control arms for my 64 lol just joking ricardo does great work iam waiting on him to gve me the green light on my arms though. your parts look great great


:0 I hear yah bro My parts have been in there for months, I still got parts with him that are everybit of being 6 months out  It sucks because I want to bust this car out with all the parts being done but I dont want to wait 6 months to do it. But what can you do :dunno:  But Im on his schedule


----------



## PURA SANGRE

looks good bro!!!!! greetings from chicago!:thumbsup::wave::420:


----------



## KAKALAK

PURA SANGRE said:


> looks good bro!!!!! greetings from chicago!:thumbsup::wave::420:


damn thanks bro!! Liking the flames bro :yes: :yes:


----------



## LacN_Thru

KAKALAK said:


> Yeah after reading everything I think I'll just chalk it up to tha game :cheesy: I prolly wont get it redone again for a good amount of time. I got to get this cutty back together.


:thumbsup:


----------



## dekay24

KAKALAK said:


> heres the start to a new twist, bout to send the tail light assemblies back out to get them done also :happysad:


 damn i havent been in here in a minute!! shits lookin gooood!


----------



## dirttydeeds

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:shit is looking gud


----------



## KAKALAK

Thanks Dekay and Dirty Deeds!!

got one opera light and one quarter glass installed today

Cut the whole and 3m glued it around the the back of the frame









Inside view









applied the butyle rubber seal and set it in place. I had bought the 1/4" shit, I should of got the thinnest, now you can see the rubber  But it came out clean 









look at those custom made setting blocks :naughty:









close up of the grain









and the end result


----------



## MISTER ED

:nicoderm: :fool2:


----------



## ricardo labrador

SPEECHLESS MAN...GREAT WORK BRO...UR ON A ROLL HOMIE.


----------



## KAKALAK

MISTER ED said:


> :nicoderm: :fool2:


:h5: hows tha engraver treating yah :naughty:


ricardo labrador said:


> SPEECHLESS MAN...GREAT WORK BRO...UR ON A ROLL HOMIE.


agh shucks man, thanks, Im just trying to do my best :happysad:


----------



## MISTER ED

Its on hold right now the caddy is kickin my ass trying to get her right....


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

CANT WAIT TO SEE THE CUSTOM BADGE


----------



## KAKALAK

MISTER ED said:


> Its on hold right now the caddy is kickin my ass trying to get her right....


whats wrong with it ???


64 CRAWLING said:


> CANT WAIT TO SEE THE CUSTOM BADGE


I cant either, but I dont know if jas has even started on it yet  I dont know if I already said this but that 1st badge I got made Im not going with it. Its silver/chromish finish and cant be gold plated. so with me going with all gold emblems that shit would stick out like a sore thumb


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

IT MITE PLAY OFF THE TOP THO??


----------



## KAKALAK

64 CRAWLING said:


> IT MITE PLAY OFF THE TOP THO??


naw not the 1st one :nosad: it make it look worse.


----------



## snl47

Sup homie,, took some better pics,, what u think


----------



## KAKALAK

dude that looks badass, I cant wait to get the other pieces done :no: :h5: 

oh yeah right click save :naughty:


----------



## TONY MONTANA

snl47 said:


> Sup homie,, took some better pics,, what u think


looking good kakalak


----------



## dirttydeeds

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


snl47 said:


> Sup homie,, took some better pics,, what u think


----------



## PURA SANGRE

KAKALAK said:


> damn thanks bro!! Liking the flames bro :yes: :yes:


 thanks bro! would look good on the" carolina edition 83 cad" layed out on the highway a night!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## KAKALAK

TONY MONTANA said:


> looking good kakalak


thanks bro


dirttydeeds said:


> :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


thanks bro


PURA SANGRE said:


> thanks bro! would look good on the" carolina edition 83 cad" layed out on the highway a night!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


hmmmmmmmmm :happysad: thanks bro Im thinking it would too :naughty:


----------



## KAKALAK

Almost had the dr quarter window installed but it just fell a flood


----------



## regalman806

:nicoderm:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

:angry:


----------



## KAKALAK

Got it in finally and started installing the inner quarter plastics and the sail panels


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

:h5:


----------



## 4DA702

a lot of good stuff in here :thumbsup:


----------



## MISTER ED

KAKALAK said:


> whats wrong with it ???
> 
> 
> I cant either, but I dont know if jas has even started on it yet  I dont know if I already said this but that 1st badge I got made Im not going with it. Its silver/chromish finish and cant be gold plated. so with me going with all gold emblems that shit would stick out like a sore thumb


Its overheatin... Trying to break everything down i mean i got a new water pump. Checked the thermostat. Fan motor is brand new too..but i found a crack on my resevoir tank and water is leaking out going to buy a new one today let see if that work....


And for your chrome badges from Jas why dont you just gold leaf them and them clear them might look a little better.... Just a thought


----------



## Skim

snl47 said:


> Sup homie,, took some better pics,, what u think


 
wow! those are bad ass


----------



## Still Hated

Caddy looks tight fool.............:thumbsup:
I gotta find someone to do my top to......canvas...


----------



## KAKALAK

64 CRAWLING said:


> :h5:


:h5:


4DA702 said:


> a lot of good stuff in here :thumbsup:


thanks Im trying bro


MISTER ED said:


> Its overheatin... Trying to break everything down i mean i got a new water pump. Checked the thermostat. Fan motor is brand new too..but i found a crack on my resevoir tank and water is leaking out going to buy a new one today let see if that work....
> 
> 
> And for your chrome badges from Jas why dont you just gold leaf them and them clear them might look a little better.... Just a thought


Good luck on fleetwood, if you need any parts hit me up, I got to junkyards pretty regularly
About the Leaf... With my cadillac crest and wreath sitting on top of it it will will be a eyesore. They are real shiney. Plus Im trying to get a factory/ Dealer looking emblem. Dont want anything close that resembles that it was bought at the auto store :happysad:


Skim said:


> wow! those are bad ass


Thanks Ricardo gets down..... oh yeah hes in Tejas also :naughty: :naughty: 


Still Hated said:


> Caddy looks tight fool.............:thumbsup:
> I gotta find someone to do my top to......canvas...


We got a guy here that did mine but hes priiiiiicey. But He does good work


----------



## dirttydeeds

snl47 said:


> Sup homie,, took some better pics,, what u think


THAT LOOKS TIGHT U GOING TO DO EVERY THING BUMPERS MIRRORS ?


----------



## KAKALAK

dirttydeeds said:


> THAT LOOKS TIGHT U GOING TO DO EVERY THING BUMPERS MIRRORS ?


Yeah bro, header bow, Front bumper end caps, mirrors, but in do time, shit is $$$$$$$ :yessad: Ricardo is backed up big time so It will be awhile but gives me time to get it paid for :yes:


----------



## dirttydeeds

KAKALAK said:


> Yeah bro, header bow, Front bumper end caps, mirrors, but in do time, shit is $$$$$$$ :yessad: Ricardo is backed up big time so It will be awhile but gives me time to get it paid for :yes:


THATS WHATS UP BRO SHIT GOING TO B PIMP WHEN ITS ALL DONE KEEP PUSHING G:h5:


----------



## KAKALAK

dirttydeeds said:


> THATS WHATS UP BRO SHIT GOING TO B PIMP WHEN ITS ALL DONE KEEP PUSHING G:h5:


Im trying to bro, thanks for tha motivation :h5:


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s

ttt


----------



## KAKALAK

C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s said:


> ttt


:h5: 



got the dr side cleaned up, got the passenger side done also but it wasnt cleaned and it showed in tha pic so no pic :happysad:


----------



## LA CURA

KAKALAK said:


> :h5:
> 
> 
> 
> got the dr side cleaned up, got the passenger side done also but it wasnt cleaned and it showed in tha pic so no pic :happysad:


:thumbsup:


----------



## KAKALAK

LA CURA said:


> :thumbsup:


:happysad:


----------



## arabretard

KAKALAK said:


> Yeah bro, header bow, Front bumper end caps, mirrors, but in do time, shit is $$$$$$$ :yessad: Ricardo is backed up big time so It will be awhile but gives me time to get it paid for :yes:


wow all that is going to look badass! definitely going to set your car apart from others


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

KAKALAK said:


> Yeah bro, header bow, Front bumper end caps, mirrors,


 THATS PLANS 4 MINE TO IN GOLD SO DONT BE SAYING I WAS BITING LOL


----------



## KAKALAK

arabretard said:


> wow all that is going to look badass! definitely going to set your car apart from others


thanks bro :h5: 


64 CRAWLING said:


> THATS PLANS 4 MINE TO IN GOLD SO DONT BE SAYING I WAS BITING LOL


As long as we both know who had it 1st :cheesy: :bowrofl::rimshot::x:
joking bro, we'll shine together :h5:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

SOUNDS LIKE A PLAN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KAKALAK

:yes: 


so I got the Burlwood Vinyl in today and started wrapping a piece. This was complex cause of the curves and all but I think came out pretty good. :happysadhotobucket keeps f'n up the pic order


----------



## CoupeDTS

looks good. Did you use heat yet on it?


----------



## LacN_Thru

KAKALAK said:


> :yes:
> 
> 
> so I got the Burlwood Vinyl in today and started wrapping a piece. This was complex cause of the curves and all but I think came out pretty good. :happysadhotobucket keeps f'n up the pic order


:wow:
Looks good to me! Is it self adhesive? Does it have any stretch to it? And like DTS said, did you need to use heat?


----------



## LA CURA

:thumbsup:
LOOKIN GOOD, I LIKE THAT SIGN.


----------



## KAKALAK

CoupeDTS said:


> looks good. Did you use heat yet on it?





LacN_Thru said:


> :wow:
> Looks good to me! Is it self adhesive? Does it have any stretch to it? And like DTS said, did you need to use heat?


Its vinyl and has got alot of stretch to it without using heat. The corners are cut so the edges join together at the point, making it really un noticable. Its really thin, if you take the backing off and hold the vinyl to the light you can see the light pass through it. The place I bought it from said its made for dash pieces and such. With heat I bet I could make it seamless around the curves and edges, but that was the 1st piece. I did another but didnt take pics yet.



LA CURA said:


> :thumbsup:
> LOOKIN GOOD, I LIKE THAT SIGN.


:yes: :h5:


----------



## LacN_Thru

KAKALAK said:


> Its vinyl and has got alot of stretch to it without using heat. The corners are cut so the edges join together at the point, making it really un noticable. Its really thin, if you take the backing off and hold the vinyl to the light you can see the light pass through it. The place I bought it from said its made for dash pieces and such. With heat I bet I could make it seamless around the curves and edges, but that was the 1st piece. I did another but didnt take pics yet.


:thumbsup:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

:thumbsup:


----------



## MISTER ED

:fool2:


----------



## KAKALAK

MISTER ED said:


> :fool2:


save that for your girl foolio :cheesy:


----------



## Groc006

Whats up Big Dawg........You gonna make it out to the Big "M" picnic in Miami?


----------



## KAKALAK

used heat on the inside corners and just stretched the vinyl on the outsides


----------



## KAKALAK

Groc006 said:


> Whats up Big Dawg........You gonna make it out to the Big "M" picnic in Miami?


naw , I still got to paint and am on the engravors wait list  Im planning on making it to obsession fest though :naughty:


----------



## ricardo labrador

nice touches your puttin on the lac...i like how the burlwood turned out homie.:thumbsup:


----------



## casper38

KAKALAK said:


> used heat on the inside corners and just stretched the vinyl on the outsides


:fool2:


----------



## dirttydeeds

KAKALAK said:


> used heat on the inside corners and just stretched the vinyl on the outsides


SHIT CAME OUT CHERRY HOMIE TTMFT:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## KAKALAK

Thanks fellas :happysad:


----------



## MISTER ED

SO NO "M" AND NO "GOODTIMES"


----------



## KAKALAK

Car wont be ready


----------



## flako

KAKALAK said:


> Its vinyl and has got alot of stretch to it without using heat. The corners are cut so the edges join together at the point, making it really un noticable. Its really thin, if you take the backing off and hold the vinyl to the light you can see the light pass through it. The place I bought it from said its made for dash pieces and such. With heat I bet I could make it seamless around the curves and edges, but that was the 1st piece. I did another but didnt take pics yet.


 where you get that from? link?


----------



## flako

KAKALAK said:


> used heat on the inside corners and just stretched the vinyl on the outsides


:thumbsup:


----------



## KAKALAK

flako said:


> where you get that from? link?


I forgot, but I got the package at the house. I'll post it up tommorrow


----------



## CoupeDTS

that stuffs on ebay, a few different grains available


----------



## KAKALAK

Yeah its on there but I didnt get it through ebay.


----------



## PURO ORGULLO 89




----------



## CoupeDTS

did you use a soldering gun to get that trim apart? 

To put it back together I used those plastic grids that hold model car parts together and used it like solder melting it back onto those posts


----------



## KAKALAK

I drilled tha caps off. then just double sided taped them back on. but that was before I decided to go back to the burlwood. I'll prolly gorilla glue them back on. Thats a good idea that you had though.


metrorestyling.com is where I ordered from. 1888.488.4695


----------



## LA CURA

MISTER ED said:


> SO NO "M" AND NO "GOODTIMES"





KAKALAK said:


> Car wont be ready


 :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## LA CURA

LA CURA said:


> :uh: :uh: :uh:


OH DIS-REGARD THAT COMMENT, I REMEMBER FOR WHEN IT'LL BE OUT! :thumbsup:


----------



## KAKALAK

LA CURA said:


> :uh: :uh: :uh:


x2 but are you going???


----------



## KAKALAK

LA CURA said:


> OH DIS-REGARD THAT COMMENT, I REMEMBER FOR WHEN IT'LL BE OUT! :thumbsup:


:yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## CoupeDTS

i was thinking gorilla glue too but incase i ever want them apart again i figured id just melt the plastic back on lol


----------



## KAKALAK

CoupeDTS said:


> i was thinking gorilla glue too but incase i ever want them apart again i figured id just melt the plastic back on lol


yeah thats why I was double taping them, we'll see what happens :happysad:


----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G

A Bro that blurwood is clean good shyt homie


----------



## KAKALAK

408CADDYCREW_G said:


> A Bro that blurwood is clean good shyt homie


thanks bro! Im really hopeing the glove box turns out..... I got to find a squeege to help with the installation


----------



## CADILLACSAM

Looks good Lac, u always comin up w/something


----------



## ricardo labrador

KAKALAK said:


> thanks bro! Im really hopeing the glove box turns out..... I got to find a squeege to help with the installation


try one of those squeege thats used to put on window tint...theyr really sturdy n the rubber part is pretty thick and they work well in tight areas. just an idea homie.


----------



## KAKALAK

CADILLACSAM said:


> Looks good Lac, u always comin up w/something


thanks bro.... just trying to come out with a clean coupe :naughty: 


ricardo labrador said:


> try one of those squeege thats used to put on window tint...theyr really sturdy n the rubber part is pretty thick and they work well in tight areas. just an idea homie.


yeah i need to find one, I'll hit up the autoparts store after work.... hopefully :happysad: :h5:


----------



## MISTER ED

KAKALAK said:


> I drilled tha caps off. then just double sided taped them back on. but that was before I decided to go back to the burlwood. I'll prolly gorilla glue them back on. Thats a good idea that you had though.
> 
> 
> metrorestyling.com is where I ordered from. 1888.488.4695


 
*OOOOOOOOOOOO I GOT SOME TOO.... LETS SEE WHAT I CAN CREATE WITH THESE ON A BIG BODY..... *


----------



## ricardo labrador

KAKALAK said:


> thanks bro.... just trying to come out with a clean coupe :naughty:
> 
> yeah i need to find one, I'll hit up the autoparts store after work.... hopefully :happysad: :h5:


:thumbsup:


----------



## KAKALAK

MISTER ED said:


> *OOOOOOOOOOOO I GOT SOME TOO.... LETS SEE WHAT I CAN CREATE WITH THESE ON A BIG BODY..... *


I was looking for a diifferent wood but I didnt see too much, I know alsacorp has lots of different sheit. 


ricardo labrador said:


> :thumbsup:


:h5:


----------



## LA CURA

TTMFT


----------



## CoupeDTS

KAKALAK said:


> thanks bro.... just trying to come out with a clean coupe :naughty:
> 
> yeah i need to find one, I'll hit up the autoparts store after work.... hopefully :happysad: :h5:


those squeegee things are just bondo spreaders. I always have a few they come in handy 

Since that vinyl is a sticker you could always spray down your vinyl and dash pieces with soapy water like doing tint so you wont screw up and squeegee out the water and heat it with ur heat gun it will stick just fine. I always do that with putting stickers on cars or anything that I can fuck up lol.


----------



## KAKALAK

CoupeDTS said:


> those squeegee things are just bondo spreaders. I always have a few they come in handy
> 
> Since that vinyl is a sticker you could always spray down your vinyl and dash pieces with soapy water like doing tint so you wont screw up and squeegee out the water and heat it with ur heat gun it will stick just fine. I always do that with putting stickers on cars or anything that I can fuck up lol.


I thought about the water deal but was thinkin the vinyl would lose some adhesion :dunno: I got a shit load of bodo spreaders that I bought from G$ :cheesy: I might try it.

On a side note I got a sisal wheel for polishing trim and the wheel is badass :yes: Takes out scratches and shit. I wasted so much time for not having the right shit for the job :uh:


----------



## CoupeDTS

KAKALAK said:


> I thought about the water deal but was thinkin the vinyl would lose some adhesion :dunno: I got a shit load of bodo spreaders that I bought from G$ :cheesy: I might try it.
> 
> On a side note I got a sisal wheel for polishing trim and the wheel is badass :yes: Takes out scratches and shit. I wasted so much time for not having the right shit for the job :uh:


please share

Ive looked at the polishing stuff at harbor freight, i have the wool wheels but only use aluminum mothers polish with them and its basically just taking away the time of you polishing it by hand. Be nice to find something that digs a little deeper but still leaves a mirror finish. Harbor freight also had these chalk stick lookin things that different colors were for polishing different types of metal. The white one was for aluminum. I thought ok it must be some kind of paste Ill try that. Fuck no it was rock hard. WTF can I polish with that? I tried putting the buffing wheel up to it and see if it would easily melt onto it or something but no not even close. I dont know what the fuck ur supposed to do with them sticks. I end up polishing aluminum with 300 400 600 1000 1500 2000 grit then paste polish to finish. Stainless isnt as soft though I havent messed with that.


----------



## ricardo labrador




----------



## ricardo labrador




----------



## KAKALAK

ricardo labrador said:


>


good video!! Thats exactly how Im doing it :cheesy:


----------



## KAKALAK

CoupeDTS said:


> please share
> 
> Ive looked at the polishing stuff at harbor freight, i have the wool wheels but only use aluminum mothers polish with them and its basically just taking away the time of you polishing it by hand. Be nice to find something that digs a little deeper but still leaves a mirror finish. Harbor freight also had these chalk stick lookin things that different colors were for polishing different types of metal. The white one was for aluminum. I thought ok it must be some kind of paste Ill try that. Fuck no it was rock hard. WTF can I polish with that? I tried putting the buffing wheel up to it and see if it would easily melt onto it or something but no not even close. I dont know what the fuck ur supposed to do with them sticks. I end up polishing aluminum with 300 400 600 1000 1500 2000 grit then paste polish to finish. Stainless isnt as soft though I havent messed with that.


send me an email addy, I got something for yah


----------



## ricardo labrador

KAKALAK said:


> good video!! Thats exactly how Im doing it :cheesy:


yeah i thought id post that one for ya, didnt know if you had seen it on youtube or not...


----------



## dirttydeeds




----------



## CoupeDTS

KAKALAK said:


> send me an email addy, I got something for yah


:wow: i have no more questions


----------



## LA CURA

BUMP FOR MY STYLISTIC BROTHER.
KEEPING THE STANDARDS UP


----------



## KAKALAK

CoupeDTS said:


> :wow: i have no more questions


good huh :yes: 


LA CURA said:


> BUMP FOR MY STYLISTIC BROTHER.
> KEEPING THE STANDARDS UP


thanks bro....... polishing trim right now :run:


----------



## dirttydeeds

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


KAKALAK said:


> good huh :yes:
> 
> thanks bro....... polishing trim right now :run:


----------



## KAKALAK

I got my parts back from Ricardo down in texas and I know you seen some but you didnt see the trunk spear :naughty:


----------



## LA CURA

KAKALAK said:


> I got my parts back from Ricardo down in texas and I know you seen some but you didnt see the trunk spear :naughty:


WE ROLLIN :thumbsup:
LOOKIN GOOD HOMIE


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

i aint know you can ingrave the clip spear part? thought they was plastic?


----------



## KAKALAK

LA CURA said:


> WE ROLLIN :thumbsup:
> LOOKIN GOOD HOMIE


:yes: :h5: 


64 CRAWLING said:


> i aint know you can ingrave the clip spear part? thought they was plastic?


its pot metal :yes: if you dont know betta act like yah know :cheesy:


----------



## CADILLACSAM

Engraving is SIC lac!!


----------



## toxiconer

KAKALAK said:


> I got my parts back from Ricardo down in texas and I know you seen some but you didnt see the trunk spear :naughty:


nice...how much shipped


----------



## MISTER ED

Some feelings are gonna get hurt.....


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

KAKALAK said:


> :yes: :h5:
> 
> its pot metal :yes: if you dont know betta act like yah know :cheesy:


well now i know:happysad::happysad:


----------



## KAKALAK

CADILLACSAM said:


> Engraving is SIC lac!!


thanks, all credit to Ricardo :h5:


toxiconer said:


> nice...how much shipped


:no: 


MISTER ED said:


> Some feelings are gonna get hurt.....


:happysad: just trying to get with the other lacs out there :yes: :h5:


64 CRAWLING said:


> well now i know:happysad::happysad:


:rofl:


----------



## snl47

Nice pics :thumbsup: Now lets see them on the car :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

snl47 said:


> Nice pics :thumbsup: Now lets see them on the car :biggrin:


Wise Guy huh :biggrin: I will get the other parts boxed up this week and send them to yah :h5:


----------



## CoupeDTS

KAKALAK said:


> I got my parts back from Ricardo down in texas and I know you seen some but you didnt see the trunk spear :naughty:


:uh: i quit


----------



## KAKALAK

CoupeDTS said:


> :uh: i quit


come on bro, All you had to do was ask for Ricardo's number and I would of gave it to you :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

CoupeDTS said:


> :uh: i quit


lol


----------



## CoupeDTS

KAKALAK said:


> come on bro, All you had to do was ask for Ricardo's number and I would of gave it to you :dunno: :biggrin:


lol, nah im not too into engraving, i think its sick as hell and definately makes a lowrider a lowrider but if I did one piece it would never end and it would add up quick $$$$$$$$$ so maybe i just tell myself i dont like it enough to get any lol


----------



## LacN_Thru

KAKALAK said:


> I got my parts back from Ricardo down in texas and I know you seen some but you didnt see the trunk spear :naughty:


Damn, those are gonna look good on my car :cheesy: 











Those parts are gonna set it off homie, lookin good


----------



## KAKALAK

Real quick pics of how my weekend has been going....... ever since I got that sisal wheel it has made my polishing chore alot easier.... still work but alot easier :yes:
they still need to be wiped with the wax remover but Im almost done with my trim.... all 67.5 feet of it :around:


----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G

Shyt well you know its going to look real good when its down G


----------



## dirttydeeds

KAKALAK said:


> Real quick pics of how my weekend has been going....... ever since I got that sisal wheel it has made my polishing chore alot easier.... still work but alot easier :yes:
> they still need to be wiped with the wax remover but Im almost done with my trim.... all 67.5 feet of it :around:


dam homie looks gud im going to the junk yard this weekend to pull off sum extra trim to send out to the chrome shop


----------



## KAKALAK

408CADDYCREW_G said:


> Shyt well you know its going to look real good when its down G


thanks bro :happysad: 


dirttydeeds said:


> dam homie looks gud im going to the junk yard this weekend to pull off sum extra trim to send out to the chrome shop


damn bragging and sheeiit  :biggrin:


----------



## dirttydeeds

:thumbsup::thumbsup:ttmft


----------



## 4DA702

KAKALAK said:


> Real quick pics of how my weekend has been going....... ever since I got that sisal wheel it has made my polishing chore alot easier.... still work but alot easier :yes:
> they still need to be wiped with the wax remover but Im almost done with my trim.... all 67.5 feet of it :around:



Dizaam! 67.5 feet at 10 bucks (lets just say) to polish... that's a hefty bill. Kind of a kick in the balls for me because Im about to start looking for polishers and the first guy quoted me 10/ft


----------



## arabretard

KAKALAK said:


> Real quick pics of how my weekend has been going....... ever since I got that sisal wheel it has made my polishing chore alot easier.... still work but alot easier :yes:
> they still need to be wiped with the wax remover but Im almost done with my trim.... all 67.5 feet of it :around:


polished trim is going to set off the fresh paint :h5:


----------



## KAKALAK

4DA702 said:


> Dizaam! 67.5 feet at 10 bucks (lets just say) to polish... that's a hefty bill. Kind of a kick in the balls for me because Im about to start looking for polishers and the first guy quoted me 10/ft


yup that sounds about right. I measured all the trim on my coupe with the fleetwood trim swap and it was 67.5' but that does not include the wheel well molding. I was qouted 350-900+ s&H and was really debating on weather to send or not. Im a do it myselfer and added up the parts cost and decide to do myself. It is work though, my biggest learning mistake was not getting the sisal wheel. I hand sanded most of the trim with 1500 and tried polishing that, shit took forever. But with the sisal wheel you can use oven cleaner to remove the anodizing and use 800 to get the areas that didnt didnt get removed (usually in the creases) and then go to the Sisal with emory, then a regular buff wheel with emory, then a new soft wheel with White clay. My pics dont really show the trim up close but you can use them as a mirror if needed :cheesy:


arabretard said:


> polished trim is going to set off the fresh paint :h5:


I hope so, trying to get to your level :naughty: :h5:


----------



## KAKALAK

CoupeDTS said:


> lol, nah im not too into engraving, i think its sick as hell and definately makes a lowrider a lowrider but if I did one piece it would never end and it would add up quick $$$$$$$$$ so maybe i just tell myself i dont like it enough to get any lol


yeah I know, That shit is addicting, I mean now I want to get the front bumper ends done, then the mirrors cause it wont match you know, and the list goes on :around: :run:  


LacN_Thru said:


> Damn, those are gonna look good on my car :cheesy:
> Those parts are gonna set it off homie, lookin good


:yes: they will :h5: still waiting on your addy :cheesy:


----------



## 79 cutty

Looking good fool. Almost time to get back to the cutlass now!


----------



## MISTER ED

79 cutty said:


> Looking good fool. Almost time to get back to the cutlass now!


*I THINK HE HAS 4GOTTEN ABOUT THE CUTTY *


----------



## KAKALAK

79 cutty said:


> Looking good fool. Almost time to get back to the cutlass now!


thanks hows your kid doing? 


MISTER ED said:


> *I THINK HE HAS 4GOTTEN ABOUT THE CUTTY *


what cutty :dunno:  :happysad:


----------



## LacN_Thru

KAKALAK said:


> :yes: they will :h5: still waiting on your addy :cheesy:


:cheesy:
I was waiting to see if I got those rockers. Unfortunately, they sold, at the SAME PRICE I OFFERED, to someone else :angry: :rant: :banghead:

So it looks like you'll have to ship errrrthang :happysad:


----------



## KAKALAK

damn bro that sucks  I seen some rockers in the for sale topic


----------



## LacN_Thru

KAKALAK said:


> damn bro that sucks  I seen some rockers in the for sale topic


:yessad: I would've thrown down an extra like 20 bucks if that was what it was gonna take, didn't even get a chance to make a counter-offer :uh: 

Me too, tried to buy those awhile ago, dude is pretty firm on his price though, I really don't wanna drop over $450 bucks on some fuckin rockers by the time they show up here :uh:

I'll keep lookin, eventually a set will pop up at a reasonable price, and I'll scoop em up


----------



## KAKALAK

LacN_Thru said:


> :yessad: I would've thrown down an extra like 20 bucks if that was what it was gonna take, didn't even get a chance to make a counter-offer :uh:
> 
> Me too, tried to buy those awhile ago, dude is pretty firm on his price though, I really don't wanna drop over $450 bucks on some fuckin rockers by the time they show up here :uh:
> 
> I'll keep lookin, eventually a set will pop up at a reasonable price, and I'll scoop em up


you said it best dude.... just wait, you'll catch a deal :yes: Case in point, I paid over 250 for the fleetwood trim buying piece by peice and vintage has it for 75 bucks now :burn: :burn: Hell one guy has everything for the swap and he wants 250.... windows frames and trim... everything for 250. I paid over 500 bucks for everything buying it not together :burn: :burn:


----------



## dirttydeeds

SHIT GOING TO LOOK HARD AS FUCK HOMIE CANT WAIT TO SEE IT ALL DONE UP U GOING TO SHOW IT N VEGAS


----------



## toxiconer

KAKALAK said:


> thanks, all credit to Ricardo :h5:
> 
> :no:
> 
> :happysad: just trying to get with the other lacs out there :yes: :h5:
> 
> :rofl:


----------



## Psycho631

Yo what the hell is a sisal wheel, pics?


----------



## KAKALAK

dirttydeeds said:


> SHIT GOING TO LOOK HARD AS FUCK HOMIE CANT WAIT TO SEE IT ALL DONE UP U GOING TO SHOW IT N VEGAS


shit thats a long ass drive and my car aint that good :nosad: Im going to make it to vegas one day but without the car  


toxiconer said:


>


:nicoderm:


Psycho631 said:


> Yo what the hell is a sisal wheel, pics?


google mofo :cheesy: :biggrin: I aint got a pic right now , pic later :h5:


----------



## CoupeDTS

how bout tulsa then next year :happysad:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

i still got my new bench grinder in the box aint open yet,got to get me like 2 sisals, and some compond


----------



## KAKALAK

CoupeDTS said:


> how bout tulsa then next year :happysad:


where in the hell is tulsa.... aint they still riding wagons over there :dunno: 


64 CRAWLING said:


> i still got my new bench grinder in the box aint open yet,got to get me like 2 sisals, and some compond


1 sisal and 1 regular buff wheel.... get 6" wheels ....... the sisal get 1/4" thick and the buff wheel is prolly standard at 1/2"


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

cool i wonder if they got them at home depo or lows?


----------



## KAKALAK

no you got to oder off line, if you can wait till tomorrow I will get you the links for what you will need, Might as well go buy some oven cleaner.... In the Yellow can. :yes: :h5:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

yea that will work thanks homie,lmk i gotta do sum ordering, o and like the hot wheels


----------



## CoupeDTS

get this story

i was at a car show sunday and this guy comes up to me and has a sample baggy with a card on it like a weed sample but its this pink nevrdull lookin stuff. He says its polish. The brand is wizard, they have a big line of products i guess. I said sure Ill try it, will it do aluminum? He says no its probably too abrasive, I said oh what will it do then harder metals like chrome? He says yea but I wouldnt use it on show chrome. Ok wtf, so will it work on stainless like my trim? No its probably too abrasive. So at that point i was like, ok buddy thanks see ya. And WTF is this shit then. He said make sure to wash your hands after you use it and instructions say dont ingest and shit, im thinking wtf is this shit lol. So I decided to try it on that new showtime block I just polished cuz if it fucks it up I can repolish it. The liquid got really runny out of that cotton and turned black which meant it was doin somethin. After I cleaned it all off the aluminum was actually a deeper mirror and more shiny than the mothers did :wow: So it wasnt too bad of stuff, dont know what exatly it was tho. I do know my lungs were kinda burning while I was polishing :rofl: :ugh:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

cool story bro


----------



## KAKALAK

64 CRAWLING said:


> cool story bro


fucker  I was wanting to say that :biggrin:


----------



## CoupeDTS

had to tell someone...


----------



## KAKALAK

CoupeDTS said:


> had to tell someone...


joking bro... :biggrin: I bet its the same as Blue Magic polish but they changed the color so they can sell a knock off :dunno:


----------



## 79 cutty

KAKALAK said:


> thanks hows your kid doing?
> 
> what cutty :dunno:  :happysad:


Little man keeps me busy! He never stops! But definitely worth it! Defintiely has cut into the amount I get to work on the regal though! LMFAO!


----------



## KAKALAK

79 cutty said:


> Little man keeps me busy! He never stops! But definitely worth it! Defintiely has cut into the amount I get to work on the regal though! LMFAO!


I got 3 and 1 on the way so I know what your sayin :yes:


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE

CoupeDTS said:


> get this story
> 
> i was at a car show sunday and this guy comes up to me and has a sample baggy with a card on it like a weed sample but its this pink nevrdull lookin stuff. He says its polish. The brand is wizard, they have a big line of products i guess. I said sure Ill try it, will it do aluminum? He says no its probably too abrasive, I said oh what will it do then harder metals like chrome? He says yea but I wouldnt use it on show chrome. Ok wtf, so will it work on stainless like my trim? No its probably too abrasive. So at that point i was like, ok buddy thanks see ya. And WTF is this shit then. He said make sure to wash your hands after you use it and instructions say dont ingest and shit, im thinking wtf is this shit lol. So I decided to try it on that new showtime block I just polished cuz if it fucks it up I can repolish it. The liquid got really runny out of that cotton and turned black which meant it was doin somethin. After I cleaned it all off the aluminum was actually a deeper mirror and more shiny than the mothers did :wow: So it wasnt too bad of stuff, dont know what exatly it was tho. I do know my lungs were kinda burning while I was polishing :rofl: :ugh:


Been using Wizards products for years... Great shit... Their never-dull like stuff comes in one of those old school metal band-aid containers...


----------



## 79 cutty

KAKALAK said:


> I got 3 and 1 on the way so I know what your sayin :yes:


Going to have to start selling cutlass parts to fund them all!


----------



## dirttydeeds

KAKALAK said:


> I got 3 and 1 on the way so I know what your sayin :yes:


CONGRATS!!!!!!!! HOMIE I GOT 4 AND ONE ONE THE WAYhno:hno:hno:


----------



## MISTER ED

SHIT I GUESS 4 IS THE MAGIC NUMBER MY FOURTH COMING IN SEPT......


----------



## KAKALAK

79 cutty said:


> Going to have to start selling cutlass parts to fund them all!


:no: :biggrin: 


dirttydeeds said:


> CONGRATS!!!!!!!! HOMIE I GOT 4 AND ONE ONE THE WAYhno:hno:hno:


well your still building a car and sent shit out for chrome so that is reassuring to me :h5: :yes: :thumbsup:


MISTER ED said:


> SHIT I GUESS 4 IS THE MAGIC NUMBER MY FOURTH COMING IN SEPT......


damn son you better find something else to do with your time :yessad: :nono: :boink: :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

And here is a sisal wheel. You can tell the difference in the texture. Its got some type of rope or twine in it and it is rougher than the other buff wheel.
http://www.caswellplating.com.au/store/store.php/products/sisal-wheel











Here is a regular cloth buff wheel
http://www.caswellplating.com.au/store/store.php/products/spiral-sewn-cotton-wheel


----------



## KAKALAK

double posties :cheesy:


----------



## CoupeDTS

i got a small 4" one of those cotton like wheels. I use it on a drill. It polishes ok but nothing spectacular. Its more for the finished look where that other one preps it for that finished look and I need that one


----------



## KAKALAK

CoupeDTS said:


> i got a small 4" one of those cotton like wheels. I use it on a drill. It polishes ok but nothing spectacular. Its more for the finished look where that other one preps it for that finished look and I need that one


yeah...... If you get a larger wheel and mount it on a bench grinder you will have better results.... Your looking for "Surface feet per minute" ....... large wheel (Diameter) and the motor speed will cut and finish better. I tried using a drill and shit wouldn't cut, but I wasnt using the sisal wheel either.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

KAKALAK said:


> And here is a sisal wheel. You can tell the difference in the texture. Its got some type of rope or twine in it and it is rougher than the other buff wheel.
> http://www.caswellplating.com.au/store/store.php/products/sisal-wheel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a regular cloth buff wheel
> http://www.caswellplating.com.au/store/store.php/products/spiral-sewn-cotton-wheel


thanks for the ling big dawg ima check into it after work


----------



## dirttydeeds

KAKALAK said:


> And here is a sisal wheel. You can tell the difference in the texture. Its got some type of rope or twine in it and it is rougher than the other buff wheel.
> http://www.caswellplating.com.au/store/store.php/products/sisal-wheel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a regular cloth buff wheel
> http://www.caswellplating.com.au/store/store.php/products/spiral-sewn-cotton-wheel


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## LA CURA

TTMFT


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

DAMN YOU BOUGHT IT IN Australia


----------



## KAKALAK

yeah I got it from there but its a 10 dollar standard shipping charge pretty much anywhere you buy :happysad:


----------



## dirttydeeds

BUMP FOR THE HOMIE


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

KAKALAK said:


> yeah I got it from there but its a 10 dollar standard shipping charge pretty much anywhere you buy :happysad:


 how long did it take to get to you??


----------



## KAKALAK

64 CRAWLING said:


> how long did it take to get to you??


they say it takes 5-7 days for delivery. Mine took every bit of that


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

ah shit that aint bad at all!!!


----------



## KAKALAK

64 CRAWLING said:


> ah shit that aint bad at all!!!


are you going to order from there?? If you do I need another sisal wheel.... I'll pay you the 5 bucks for it and then just flat rate it to me :naughty: :naughty:


----------



## HARDLUCK88

hootie hoo! ttt4u


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

KAKALAK said:


> are you going to order from there?? If you do I need another sisal wheel.... I'll pay you the 5 bucks for it and then just flat rate it to me :naughty: :naughty:


do i need both or just the ruffer 1?


----------



## KAKALAK

64 CRAWLING said:


> do i need both or just the ruffer 1?


you'll need both :yes: If you order LMK for reals I need another sisal wheel :yessad:


----------



## 4DA702

when do you plan on having the rest of the car painted? I was going to send my lac to paint this weekend, then I convinced myself to shop around for a moonroof. This thread and Arabretards' have been a huge motivation for me to keep my project going. :thumbsup:


----------



## KAKALAK

I need to finish filling some minor dings and then it will be ready. Its just been raining everyday after I get off work


----------



## dirttydeeds

:wave::wave:uffin:uffin:


----------



## buffitout

TTT FOR A CLEANISH CADI.

JK :worship::worship::finger::inout:


----------



## dirttydeeds

:wave::wave:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

:420:


----------



## ricardo labrador

:wave:


----------



## PINK86REGAL

great work kaka!


----------



## dirttydeeds




----------



## IN YA MOUF

KAKALAK said:


> I got 3 and *1 on the way* so I know what your sayin :yes:


 congrats bro..


----------



## Groc006

KAKALAK said:


> And here is a sisal wheel. You can tell the difference in the texture. Its got some type of rope or twine in it and it is rougher than the other buff wheel.
> http://www.caswellplating.com.au/store/store.php/products/sisal-wheel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a regular cloth buff wheel
> http://www.caswellplating.com.au/store/store.php/products/spiral-sewn-cotton-wheel


Do you do alot of polishing homie?? if so ill have to get with you when i get a buffer...

theres a buffer at work that they dont use anymore so im gonna try to pick it up for cheap....


----------



## LacN_Thru

:inout:


----------



## IMPALA863

KAKALAK said:


> come on bro, All you had to do was ask for Ricardo's number and I would of gave it to you :dunno: :biggrin:


 TTT,U STILL HAVE HIS NUMBER? PM ME


----------



## Classic Customs

KAKALAK said:


> I got 3 and 1 on the way so I know what your sayin :yes:


 
:boink:



pull that little fucker out and hit the belly every once in a while 

:h5:


----------



## LA CURA

BUMP~BUMP


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

i bet kak puttin in some serious work


----------



## LacN_Thru

64 CRAWLING said:


> i bet kak puttin in some serious work


He better be, he ain't been in here in a minute :run:


----------



## dirttydeeds

Bump for the HOMIE


----------



## KAKALAK

buffitout said:


> TTT FOR A CLEANISH CADI.
> 
> JK :worship::worship::finger::inout:





PINK86REGAL said:


> great work kaka!


thanks alot 


IN YA MOUF said:


> congrats bro..


thanks.... im selling them real cheap bro :naughty: LMK :yes: 


Classic Customs said:


> :boink:
> pull that little fucker out and hit the belly every once in a while
> :h5:


:rofl: :wave:


LA CURA said:


> BUMP~BUMP


:nicoderm:


64 CRAWLING said:


> i bet kak puttin in some serious work


:nosad:


LacN_Thru said:


> He better be, he ain't been in here in a minute :run:


:wow:


dirttydeeds said:


> Bump for the HOMIE


:h5:



no updates besides I polished my plaque, ordered some more sisal wheels, Sent the back bumper trim that surounds the filler to Ricardo for some magic :naughty: Working on some trim for my club brother so he can get his car out :wow: and doing some things around the house that I was putting off that I cant delay anymore cause family is coming :run:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

WTF


----------



## KAKALAK

64 CRAWLING said:


> WTF


x2


----------



## dirttydeeds

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:T T T


----------



## MISTER ED

*QUICK QUESTION..........*













*AINT YOU THE ONE THAT WAS BUILDING A CUTLASS.....*


----------



## Groc006

Here's a pic of the buffer that been laying around work for a while, I'm gonna try to let them sell it to me


----------



## Groc006

Double post


----------



## LacN_Thru

MISTER ED said:


> *QUICK QUESTION..........*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *AINT YOU THE ONE THAT WAS BUILDING A CUTLASS.....*


Then he woke up :cheesy:


----------



## KAKALAK

dirttydeeds said:


> :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:T T T


:h5:


MISTER ED said:


> *QUICK QUESTION..........*
> *AINT YOU THE ONE THAT WAS BUILDING A CUTLASS.....*


 what cutlass :dunno: :biggrin:


Groc006 said:


> Here's a pic of the buffer that been laying around work for a while, I'm gonna try to let them sell it to me


Real nice better get that !!!!!!!


Groc006 said:


> Double post


you little post whore you.... :naughty:


LacN_Thru said:


> Then he woke up :cheesy:


:happysad: Only reason why Im going to get back on that cutty is because all the work that I did and parts that I have for it. If It wasnt for that, I would of sold it awhile ago :yessad:


----------



## Coast 2 Coast

sup kak


----------



## KAKALAK

wassup L mutha phuckin A


----------



## dirttydeeds

bump t t t


----------



## LacN_Thru

What it do Kak :run: :dunno:


----------



## KAKALAK

working on some things for a club member, will get back on mine soon :naughty:


----------



## LacN_Thru

KAKALAK said:


> working on some things for a club member, will get back on mine soon :naughty:


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

:wow:


----------



## dirttydeeds

What's up homie anything new hopping to pick mine this week


----------



## KAKALAK

thanks for the bumps :naughty: no **** :happysad: no updates yet


----------



## LA CURA

BUMP~BUMP


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s

ttt


----------



## dirttydeeds

:wave::wave:


----------



## gmo442

nice


----------



## crucialjp

What up Kak, it's good to see the progress you made on your ride, keep grinding (no ****) homie :thumbsup:


----------



## LacN_Thru

:run:


----------



## dirttydeeds

WHATS UP HOMIE :wave:ANYTHING NEW


----------



## Coast 2 Coast

wheres the damn pics man lol


----------



## KAKALAK

man between this heat and getting stuff ready for the baby thats due next month, I aint had alot of time to mess with it. Sucks, but Im going to get back on it soon!!!


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

BABY?


----------



## KAKALAK

64 CRAWLING said:


> BABY?


yeah foo its our 4th.... I get it in :boink: :naughty: :yes:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

DAMN U BE BREAKING BACKS LOL NOW ITS TIME TO SELL THE CUTTY LOL


----------



## dj kurse 1

TTT


----------



## dirttydeeds

Keep pushing homie


----------



## KAKALAK

well started installing the pass side rocker. Had to get my kids to hold it up while I aligned it. Still have to put the screws in for the circle type clips, but its out lined and hopefully will finishe up tomorrow with both sides


----------



## ricardo labrador

KAKALAK said:


> man between this heat and getting stuff ready for the baby thats due next month, I aint had alot of time to mess with it. Sucks, but Im going to get back on it soon!!![/QUOTE
> 
> congrats on the new baby homie...i know how you feel but fam 1st man youll have her done in time.patience my man patience...which im running out of lol. stay up kak.


----------



## ricardo labrador

KAKALAK said:


> man between this heat and getting stuff ready for the baby thats due next month, I aint had alot of time to mess with it. Sucks, but Im going to get back on it soon!!![/QUOTE
> 
> congrats on the new baby homie...i know how you feel but fam 1st man youll have her done in time.patience my man patience...which im running out of lol. stay up kak.


----------



## HARDLUCK88

congrats on teh new babeh buddeh, hope you can still keep teh cadi


----------



## KAKALAK

ricardo labrador said:


> congrats on the new baby homie...i know how you feel but fam 1st man youll have her done in time.patience my man patience...which im running out of lol. stay up kak.


 thanks bro!


HARDLUCK88 said:


> congrats on teh new babeh buddeh, hope you can still keep teh cadi


thanks bro....... Naw not getting rid of the caddi or cutty........ :no:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

so you using screw for all the clip holder?


----------



## KAKALAK

Well got both sides done, took some step by step pics to show how I did it. Still have to do the doors but I need the clips with the screw that go through the door......


----------



## KAKALAK

64 CRAWLING said:


> so you using screw for all the clip holder?


naw I used T Rivits, I have the stainless steel T Stud screws but I like the rivits better :happysad:


----------



## dirttydeeds

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


KAKALAK said:


> Well got both sides done, took some step by step pics to show how I did it. Still have to do the doors but I need the clips with the screw that go through the door......


----------



## KAKALAK

dirttydeeds said:


> :thumbsup::thumbsup:


:h5: It was a heat index of 105 that day and I was pouring sweat but it felt good to get this done


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

KAKALAK said:


> naw I used T Rivits, I have the stainless steel T Stud screws but I like the rivits better :happysad:


so u use a stud gun to put them on??


----------



## KAKALAK

64 CRAWLING said:


> so u use a stud gun to put them on??


no its a rivit, you use a rivit gun :cheesy: They are speciality rivits, you have to get them from auevco at 1 buck a piece.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

o guess i dont know cuz never used 1 or know what it looks like lol


----------



## KAKALAK

64 CRAWLING said:


> o guess i dont know cuz never used 1 or know what it looks like lol


you never used a rivit gun :scrutinize: man you live a sheltered life


----------



## MISTER ED

*aaawwww sukie sukie now......:boink:*


----------



## KAKALAK

MISTER ED said:


> *aaawwww sukie sukie now......:boink:*



:rofl: :rofl: :thumbsup:


----------



## dirttydeeds

KAKALAK said:


> no its a rivit, you use a rivit gun :cheesy: They are speciality rivits, you have to get them from auevco at 1 buck a piece.


HAD TO USE A RIVIT GUN TO PUT ON MY FENDER TRIM ON MY 02 CAVILER:thumbsup:


----------



## KAKALAK

:yes: 


went to the junkyard to day and found a 91 fleetwood, got the metal clips I needed and am going back to get the front bumper guards :naughty:


----------



## cdznutz42069

KAKALAK said:


> Well got both sides done, took some step by step pics to show how I did it. Still have to do the doors but I need the clips with the screw that go through the door......


Thanks homie that helps!


----------



## LacN_Thru

KAKALAK said:


> no its a rivit, you use a rivit gun :cheesy: They are speciality rivits, you have to get them from auevco at 1 buck a piece.


What makes those rivets so special  . Looks like you could just use a normal wide flange rivet with those clips, unless I'm missin somethin :dunno:


----------



## KAKALAK

LacN_Thru said:


> What makes those rivets so special  . Looks like you could just use a normal wide flange rivet with those clips, unless I'm missin somethin :dunno:


no you can, I actually used aluminum rivits on the vinyl trim that goes in back of the rear window and the door trim. The T rivits are just a factory t stud replacement. They just allow the clip to be installed and removed over and over again. If you use just a regular rivit then if a clip breaks or whatever, you will have to drill out the rivits. 

Theres more than one way to do it. I just bought the T stud replacement screws and studs because they are direct replacement if your studs break off. They are expensive though


----------



## dirttydeeds

:wave:uffin:


----------



## LacN_Thru

KAKALAK said:


> no you can, I actually used aluminum rivits on the vinyl trim that goes in back of the rear window and the door trim. The T rivits are just a factory t stud replacement. They just allow the clip to be installed and removed over and over again. If you use just a regular rivit then if a clip breaks or whatever, you will have to drill out the rivits.
> 
> Theres more than one way to do it. I just bought the T stud replacement screws and studs because they are direct replacement if your studs break off. They are expensive though


Gotcha


----------



## KAKALAK

I just scored some 90-92's front bumper guards.


----------



## HARDLUCK88

KAKALAK said:


> no you can, I actually used aluminum rivits on the vinyl trim that goes in back of the rear window and the door trim. The T rivits are just a factory t stud replacement. They just allow the clip to be installed and removed over and over again. If you use just a regular rivit then if a clip breaks or whatever, you will have to drill out the rivits.
> 
> Theres more than one way to do it. I just bought the T stud replacement screws and studs because they are direct replacement if your studs break off. They are expensive though


i was wondering if those studs could be replaced or not...


----------



## KAKALAK

HARDLUCK88 said:


> i was wondering if those studs could be replaced or not...


well..... wonder no more :cheesy:


----------



## LA CURA

LET ME STRETCH, I FEEL LIKE KAKALAK AND CAROLINA EDITION ARE REACHIN THE 7TH INNING STRETCH! :thumbsup:


----------



## KAKALAK

LA CURA said:


> LET ME STRETCH, I FEEL LIKE KAKALAK AND CAROLINA EDITION ARE REACHIN THE 7TH INNING STRETCH! :thumbsup:


:yes: :yes:


----------



## IMPALA863

KAKALAK said:


> I just scored some 90-92's front bumper guards.


PICS OR IT AINT TRU


----------



## KAKALAK

IMPALA863 said:


> PICS OR IT AINT TRU


you want the stock pics or the pics after they are engraved and 2 toned :shocked:


----------



## dirttydeeds

Get down homie


KAKALAK said:


> you want the stock pics or the pics after they are engraved and 2 toned :shocked:


----------



## snl47

KAKALAK said:


> you want the stock pics or the pics after they are engraved and 2 toned :shocked:


music to my ears ,,, :rofl:


----------



## KAKALAK

snl47 said:


> music to my ears ,,, :rofl:


:yes: :h5: :rofl:


----------



## IMPALA863

KAKALAK said:


> you want the stock pics or the pics after they are engraved and 2 toned :shocked:


 LOS DOS [BOTH]


----------



## Coast 2 Coast

need more pics homie lol


----------



## arabretard

where the updates at?


----------



## KAKALAK

no updates yet, trying to get things ready for the newborn that will be here in about 10 days or so... redid her dresser and other things :happysad:


----------



## LacN_Thru

:wave:


----------



## KAKALAK

LacN_Thru said:


> :wave:


:scrutinize: :wave:


----------



## IMPALA863

KAKALAK said:


> no updates yet, trying to get things ready for the newborn that will be here in about 10 days or so... redid her dresser and other things :happysad:


congrats homie


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

keep updates on baby hope everythang go smooth homie


----------



## KAKALAK

IMPALA863 said:


> congrats homie


thanks bro 



64 CRAWLING said:


> keep updates on baby hope .................everythang go smooth homie


The way I read it I was like How did he know here name :biggrin:


----------



## 1lowTC

I just read all 99 pages of this build, and its looking good.


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

Lac To The Top


----------



## CovetedStyle

TTMFT:nicoderm:


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

64 CRAWLING said:


> keep updates on baby hope everythang go smooth homie


 x2 ttt


----------



## MISTER ED

KAKALAK said:


> no updates yet, trying to get things ready for the newborn that will be here in about 10 days or so... redid her dresser and other things :happysad:


HAVE YOU PUT THE JUICE ON THE STROLLER SO SHE CAN HIT SWITCHES


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

KAKALAK said:


> thanks bro
> 
> 
> The way I read it I was like How did he know here name :biggrin:


I KNOW EVERYTHANG LOL BUT TIGHT NAME LUVIN IT


----------



## KAKALAK

thanks fellas!! 

took a flap disc to the bumper guard to remove the chrome, then took 400 grit on my DA to get the deep scratches out. Then took emory compound with the sisal wheel and a cloth wheel..... and the result is mas shiney like chrome but without the deep look of chrome. Had to get it polished for the engraver :naughty:


----------



## KAKALAK

got the other guard polished today, Going to send it out Monday


----------



## CoupeDTS

KAKALAK said:


> thanks fellas!!
> 
> took a flap disc to the bumper guard to remove the chrome, then took 400 grit on my DA to get the deep scratches out. Then took emory compound with the sisal wheel and a cloth wheel..... and the result is mas shiney like chrome but without the deep look of chrome. Had to get it polished for the engraver :naughty:


til the rust sets in lol

hell ya those will fit good with that engraving

start doin some valve covers and air cleaner too


----------



## KAKALAK

CoupeDTS said:


> til the rust sets in lol
> 
> hell ya those will fit good with that engraving
> 
> start doin some valve covers and air cleaner too


naw they have to be polished before being engraved. then after engraved they are polished one more time then plated :naughty: 
I think Im going to wait on the suspension parts and under the hood items till I win the lottery. I need to get back on the cutty cause I may be moving in the near future and the cutty has to be able to drive on its own power in one piece :happysad:


----------



## CovetedStyle

:nicoderm:


----------



## Kadillac G

Congrats on the baby. Can't wait to get to Florida. Any good cars in the junk yards??? I'll be in at the very end of this month


----------



## Still Hated

Whats good fool.....................


----------



## LacN_Thru

:wave:


----------



## KAKALAK

Kadillac G said:


> Congrats on the baby. Can't wait to get to Florida. Any good cars in the junk yards??? I'll be in at the very end of this month


thanks bro, yeah there are lacks here but all 4 doors



Still Hated said:


> Whats good fool.....................


what up bro ?!


LacN_Thru said:


> :wave:


:boink:


----------



## CoupeDTS

go see that motor end


----------



## KAKALAK

CoupeDTS said:


> go see that motor end


:sprint:


----------



## CovetedStyle

TTMFT!


----------



## dirttydeeds

What's up homie Congrats on the baby


----------



## casper38

uffin:


----------



## Still Hated

Congrats fool...............now cut them...........


----------



## KAKALAK

CovetedStyle said:


> TTMFT!





dirttydeeds said:


> What's up homie Congrats on the baby





casper38 said:


> uffin:





Still Hated said:


> Congrats fool...............now cut them...........



thanks fellas, She is getting induced tomorrow morning :run: :run:


----------



## CoupeDTS

KAKALAK said:


> thanks fellas, She is getting induced tomorrow morning :run: :run:


get some sleep gonna be a long day


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863

whats krakin kaka............ been a while since ive been thru......


----------



## dirttydeeds

TTMFT


----------



## HARDLUCK88

post on page 100


----------



## KAKALAK

well Im here in the hospital, been here since 5A and really little progress, but we aint going home untill Hope is born.


----------



## TONY MONTANA

KAKALAK said:


> well Im here in the hospital, been here since 5A and really little progress, but we aint going home untill Hope is born.


good luck and congrats homie


----------



## cadillac18

Good luck dude


----------



## CovetedStyle

Good luck my friend.. Hope is a beautiful name


----------



## LacN_Thru

KAKALAK said:


> well Im here in the hospital, been here since 5A and really little progress, but we aint going home untill Hope is born.


Congrats homie, hopefully things went well :thumbsup:


----------



## HARDLUCK88

oohhh baby, its a baby!


----------



## CoupeDTS

:angel:


----------



## CovetedStyle

hno:


----------



## MISTER ED

*congrats hope MOMMY and HOPE r ok........*


----------



## KAKALAK

thanks fellas for the words! Baby and mom is doing good! 

bad news though, I sent my bump guards out in different packages and 2 weeks apart and FATKAT gets the packages but missing one guard :burn: And stupid me for not getting any insurance on the 1st package :twak: And my luck played out that the 1st one shipment fell out of the package before he got it, the 2nd package made it there but was torn up. And low and behold the one with no insurance got lost but the one with insurance made it there.... :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :burn:


----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G

whad kakalak can we get some pics of the lastest thing u have done may be pic of your plaque on your car hahahah you know since u clown on my sticker you know aye ways stay up homie


----------



## KAKALAK

408CADDYCREW_G said:


> whad kakalak can we get some pics of the lastest thing u have done may be pic of your plaque on your car hahahah you know since u clown on my sticker you know aye ways stay up homie


never clowned on your sticker bro.... just think the stickers look as good as a plaque  My car aint ready yet so the plaque is in the closet


----------



## Coast 2 Coast

KAKALAK said:


> thanks fellas for the words! Baby and mom is doing good!
> 
> bad news though, I sent my bump guards out in different packages and 2 weeks apart and FATKAT gets the packages but missing one guard :burn: And stupid me for not getting any insurance on the 1st package :twak: And my luck played out that the 1st one shipment fell out of the package before he got it, the 2nd package made it there but was torn up. And low and behold the one with no insurance got lost but the one with insurance made it there.... :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :burn:



glad to hear the family is doing good man......sux bout the package


----------



## LacN_Thru

KAKALAK said:


> thanks fellas for the words! Baby and mom is doing good!
> 
> bad news though, I sent my bump guards out in different packages and 2 weeks apart and FATKAT gets the packages but missing one guard :burn: And stupid me for not getting any insurance on the 1st package :twak: And my luck played out that the 1st one shipment fell out of the package before he got it, the 2nd package made it there but was torn up. And low and behold the one with no insurance got lost but the one with insurance made it there.... :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :burn:


Good to hear the fam is well homie :thumbsup:

Sucks about the package, can't be trustin them shipping companies :nono:


----------



## PURO ORGULLO 89

CONGRATS BRO


----------



## HARDLUCK88

bummer dood, i had some spare bumperetts too...


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

Congrats on the bambino homie..............


----------



## dirttydeeds

What's up homie glad to here the wife and baby r all okay


----------



## snl47

Congrats on the new addition to the family


----------



## KAKALAK

thanks fellas here she is


----------



## vouges17

KAKALAK said:


> thanks fellas here she is


congrats


----------



## IMPALA863

CONGRATS HOMIE


----------



## HARDLUCK88

i see a lot of poopie diapers in ur future


----------



## KAKALAK

thanks everyone, yeah alot of poop diapers


----------



## CovetedStyle

KAKALAK said:


> thanks fellas here she is


All the best to u and ur's my friend


----------



## CoupeDTS

no kidding they get cuter everyday. you think shes cute today, in a week youll say no way shes way cuter now


----------



## KAKALAK

CovetedStyle said:


> All the best to u and ur's my friend


thanks :h5:



CoupeDTS said:


> no kidding they get cuter everyday. you think shes cute today, in a week youll say no way shes way cuter now


Yeah we are really interested in seeing how she turns out cause she looked like my boy when he was born :happysad:


----------



## crucialjp

Congrats Kak on the new rider, it's a blessing homie.


----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G

Whats sup homie whats new


----------



## IN YA MOUF

KAKALAK said:


> thanks fellas here she is


congrats Charles.. :thumbsup:


----------



## touchdowntodd

bump for my brotha and a congrats on his baby

need to start a build thread for my ride


----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G

TTt homie


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

SUP SUP BABY LOOKIN GOOD AGAIN CONFRATS TO THE WHOLE FAM


----------



## KAKALAK

crucialjp said:


> Congrats Kak on the new rider, it's a blessing homie.


 thanks 


408CADDYCREW_G said:


> Whats sup homie whats new


 just making babies over here :boink:


IN YA MOUF said:


> congrats Charles.. :thumbsup:


 thanks bro 


touchdowntodd said:


> bump for my brotha and a congrats on his baby
> need to start a build thread for my ride


 thanks and yes you do ... I still aint seen pics of it yet 


408CADDYCREW_G said:


> TTt homie


 thanks 


64 CRAWLING said:


> SUP SUP BABY LOOKIN GOOD AGAIN CONFRATS TO THE WHOLE FAM


thanks bro 



side note, spent today cleaning up the garage..... got some crotch rocket parts that need painted.... I told the dude 200 to prep and paint... need that money to pay off Ricardo :happysad:


----------



## kreeperz

64 CRAWLING said:


> SUP SUP BABY LOOKIN GOOD AGAIN CONFRATS TO THE WHOLE FAM


 64 i see you keepin it real in every thread homie.......thats tight.....hit me up was wonderin what ride you got or any projects


----------



## dirttydeeds

She beautiful pimp Congrats 


KAKALAK said:


> thanks fellas here she is


----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G

well congrads on the new born homie


----------



## LacN_Thru

KAKALAK said:


> side note, spent today cleaning up the garage..... got some crotch rocket parts that need painted.... I told the dude 200 to prep and paint... need that money to pay off Ricardo :happysad:


What's crackin homie, get that money :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1

KAKALAK said:


> thanks fellas here she is


CONGRATS KAKA! NOW YOULL NEVER GET ANY OF THESE RIDES DONE!!:biggrin:


----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G

T
T
_t_


----------



## KAKALAK

Alright heres another addition to the family :cheesy: The pic is dark but you get the just of it. Thinking about sending them to The deAlba's/ Marios Autoworks to get the diamond cutting done on them :naughty: then chrome :boink:


----------



## CoupeDTS




----------



## KAKALAK

CoupeDTS said:


>


turn that frown upside down :cheesy:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

KAKALAK said:


> Alright heres another addition to the family :cheesy: The pic is dark but you get the just of it. Thinking about sending them to The deAlba's/ Marios Autoworks to get the diamond cutting done on them :naughty: then chrome :boink:


nice goes with the theme of the car! i see the carolina in the lac symbol!! niceeee


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

kreeperz said:


> 64 i see you keepin it real in every thread homie.......thats tight.....hit me up was wonderin what ride you got or any projects


thanks man thats the only way i know how to be!! i got a lac project in the threads check it


----------



## KAKALAK

64 CRAWLING said:


> nice goes with the theme of the car! i see the carolina in the lac symbol!! niceeee


:yes: After the car is done I'll prolly get the same emblem made to replace the cadillac crest/badge that goes on the vinyl top :dunno:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING




----------



## ricardo labrador

KAKALAK said:


> thanks
> 
> just making babies over here :boink:
> 
> thanks bro
> 
> thanks and yes you do ... I still aint seen pics of it yet
> 
> thanks
> 
> 
> thanks bro
> 
> 
> 
> side note, spent today cleaning up the garage..... got some crotch rocket parts that need painted.... I told the dude 200 to prep and paint... need that money to pay off Ricardo :happysad:


sup homie...congrats on the new addition to your family, beautiful baby girl. dont worry bout tryn to get that money homie right away, handle ur biz and when its all said and done ill get em out for ya. dont stress dude...:h5:


----------



## dirttydeeds

whats gud homie:wave:


----------



## KAKALAK

64 CRAWLING said:


>


 :x2:


ricardo labrador said:


> sup homie...congrats on the new addition to your family, beautiful baby girl. dont worry bout tryn to get that money homie right away, handle ur biz and when its all said and done ill get em out for ya. dont stress dude...:h5:


 yeah man, im having doubts if Im going to need them but maybe we will work something out on something else 


dirttydeeds said:


> whats gud homie:wave:


chilling at work


----------



## IMPALA863

KAKALAK said:


> :x2:
> 
> yeah man, im having doubts if Im going to need them but maybe we will work something out on something else
> 
> chilling at work


:twak: U GUNNA GET IN TROUBLE..................................WAIT ME 2 LOL IM AT WRK


----------



## ricardo labrador

KAKALAK said:


> :x2:
> 
> yeah man, im having doubts if Im going to need them but maybe we will work something out on something else
> 
> chilling at work


oh ok, yeah im in the same boat i wanted to keep em but for now i have no use for them. just let me know if u change ur mind or need them yo.


----------



## KAKALAK

IMPALA863 said:


> :twak: U GUNNA GET IN TROUBLE..................................WAIT ME 2 LOL IM AT WRK


:rofl: we'll be unemployed together (no ****) :rofl:



ricardo labrador said:


> oh ok, yeah im in the same boat i wanted to keep em but for now i have no use for them. just let me know if u change ur mind or need them yo.


for sure bro :h5:


----------



## LacN_Thru

You probably already saw these, but incase you didn't, not a bad price for these  

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/32-vehicle-parts-classifieds/310361-who-needs.html


----------



## CoupeDTS

ok, guess im the only one who doesnt know what those are then


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

battery hold downs im guessin


----------



## CoupeDTS

64 CRAWLING said:


> battery hold downs im guessin


and i was thinkin some kind of taillight cover. see im confused lol


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

lol its the carolinas edition


----------



## KAKALAK

checked them out :h5:


----------



## LacN_Thru

KAKALAK said:


> checked them out :h5:


:thumbsup:
Them pillowtops would look good in there :yes:


----------



## KAKALAK

LacN_Thru said:


> :thumbsup:
> Them pillowtops would look good in there :yes:


yeah..... but I need to pay off the engraver right now :happysad: If you seen my bill you'd understand


----------



## KAKALAK

CoupeDTS said:


> and i was thinkin some kind of taillight cover. see im confused lol


 yeah man they are battery holddowns


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

:inout:


----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G

A bro whaz sup bro a do u have the plugg for the plaques i try ask around N see if i find a good deal get head start for next year


----------



## KAKALAK

408CADDYCREW_G said:


> A bro whaz sup bro a do u have the plugg for the plaques i try ask around N see if i find a good deal get head start for next year


a plugg? whats that :dunno:


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s

ttt for the homie


----------



## LacN_Thru

KAKALAK said:


> yeah..... but I need to pay off the engraver right now :happysad: If you seen my bill you'd understand


Sell the cutty awwwwready :biggrin:


----------



## LA CURA

TTT FOR MY HOMIE REPPIN THE ALMIGHTY STYLISTICS,
HEY KAK, I BELIEVE WHAT HE MEANT BY PLUGG IS "A CONNECTION ON PLAQUES".


----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G

KAKALAK said:


> a plugg? whats that :dunno:


hhahahahaa for got u not from cali my bad no the connection " do you someone know that makes the plaques , basicly " best deal " my bad homie


----------



## KAKALAK

C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s said:


> ttt for the homie


 thanks bro!


LacN_Thru said:


> Sell the cutty awwwwready :biggrin:


 :happysad:


LA CURA said:


> TTT FOR MY HOMIE REPPIN THE ALMIGHTY STYLISTICS,
> HEY KAK, I BELIEVE WHAT HE MEANT BY PLUGG IS "A CONNECTION ON PLAQUES".


 I was thinking that but wanted to make sure 


408CADDYCREW_G said:


> hhahahahaa for got u not from cali my bad no the connection " do you someone know that makes the plaques , basicly " best deal " my bad homie


Jagster is cutting plaques :yes: Jas PureXTC is too but I cant get ahold of him


----------



## dirttydeeds

Jagster does r plaques Gud people and Gud work


----------



## LaidbackLuis

What's good Kak ? :nicoderm:


----------



## 85eldoCE

KAKALAK said:


> thanks fellas here she is


:worship::angel:congrats to ya homie best wishes go out to you and the new fam


----------



## KAKALAK

dirttydeeds said:


> Jagster does r plaques Gud people and Gud work


 :yes:


Sin7 said:


> What's good Kak ? :nicoderm:


 damn whats good bro! I aint been iun your topic in awhile but your avi looks good!!!


85eldoCE said:


> :worship::angel:congrats to ya homie best wishes go out to you and the new fam


thanks alot bro!


----------



## LaidbackLuis

KAKALAK said:


> :yes:
> 
> damn whats good bro! I aint been iun your topic in awhile but your avi looks good!!!


I'm playing catch up today. Trying to get up to speed on everyones builds... and family additions.


----------



## MISTER ED

*:wave: SUP KAK.....MY TURN, WIFEY GOING IN FOR C-SECTION MONDAY.............*


----------



## LaidbackLuis

MISTER ED said:


> *:wave: SUP KAK.....MY TURN, WIFEY GOING IN FOR C-SECTION MONDAY.............*


Congrats !..


----------



## KAKALAK

MISTER ED said:


> *:wave: SUP KAK.....MY TURN, WIFEY GOING IN FOR C-SECTION MONDAY.............*


 ohhhhhh Congrats bro!! That sucks shes got to do the C section.... I heard it leaves you in bed for 2 weeks :dunno:


Sin7 said:


> I'm playing catch up today. Trying to get up to speed on everyones builds... and family additions.


yeah bro, I tried to locate your topic but was in a hurry and didnt see it. I'll look again!


----------



## LacN_Thru




----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G

KAKALAK said:


> Jagster is cutting plaques :yes: Jas PureXTC is too but I cant get ahold of him


 alright then thats kool homie thanks


----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G

TTt


----------



## CovetedStyle

TTMFT


----------



## casper38

:inout:


----------



## dirttydeeds

TTMFT


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

SO HAOWS IT FEEL WITH ANOTHR YOUNG 1? I WAS THINKIN IF I HAD ANOTHER 1 HOWD IT BE??


----------



## KAKALAK

64 CRAWLING said:


> SO HAOWS IT FEEL WITH ANOTHR YOUNG 1? I WAS THINKIN IF I HAD ANOTHER 1 HOWD IT BE??


same as one kid bro, as long as you space them out you'll only have to buy diapers for 1 kid instead of 2. The only thing I'd say is a down side to having 4 is that their is 4 of them and just 1 of me. They all need attention and its hard to give all that they need. But If you got a kid then you know this also.... I dont regret anything and am glad they made it here healthy :yes:


----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G

a bro how much u want for those inouter door sweeps i need for a 77 and 80


----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G

coupe deville's


----------



## CovetedStyle

Man i'm so glad u and urs came out GREAT.. i just dont know how yall afford kids and cars haha cuz i can barley afford my self with the dollars i drop on these metal children :roflmao:


----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G

TTt


----------



## IMPALA863




----------



## crucialjp

KAKALAK said:


> same as one kid bro, as long as you space them out you'll only have to buy diapers for 1 kid instead of 2. The only thing I'd say is a down side to having 4 is that their is 4 of them and just 1 of me. They all need attention and its hard to give all that they need. But If you got a kid then you know this also.... I dont regret anything and am glad they made it here healthy :yes:


Real shit there homie. You got twice as many as me and you got a whole lot more done to your Lac. I'll be honest it was motivation for me! No more excuses up here I just hit the garage when they go to sleep now :thumbsup:


----------



## KAKALAK

CovetedStyle said:


> Man i'm so glad u and urs came out GREAT.. i just dont know how yall afford kids and cars haha cuz i can barley afford my self with the dollars i drop on these metal children :roflmao:


 Its hard bro, just got to make cuts here and there to save some money :happysad:



crucialjp said:


> Real shit there homie. You got twice as many as me and you got a whole lot more done to your Lac. I'll be honest it was motivation for me! No more excuses up here I just hit the garage when they go to sleep now :thumbsup:


I do the same thing bro! I cant wait untill it gets a little cooler so that when I get home I can get busy on the lac and not be so exhausted cause of this FL sun :yessad:


----------



## IMPALA863

KAKALAK said:


> Its hard bro, just got to make cuts here and there to save some money :happysad:
> 
> 
> 
> I do the same thing bro! I cant wait untill it gets a little cooler so that when I get home I can get busy on the lac and not be so exhausted cause of this FL sun :yessad:


I WISH I WUZ IN DA FLA SUN,,FUCKN TXS HEAT IS AT 100 PLUS U GO OUTSIDE AND U LIKE THIS:burn: WEN DA HEAT HITS U LOL


----------



## KAKALAK

IMPALA863 said:


> I WISH I WUZ IN DA FLA SUN,,FUCKN TXS HEAT IS AT 100 PLUS U GO OUTSIDE AND U LIKE THIS:burn: WEN DA HEAT HITS U LOL


but aint it drier air over there :dunno:


----------



## IMPALA863

KAKALAK said:


> but aint it drier air over there :dunno:


KINDA,,IF DA AIR BLOWS ITS NUTTN BUT HOT AIR,,OVA THERE ITS FRESH


----------



## KAKALAK

IMPALA863 said:


> KINDA,,IF DA AIR BLOWS ITS NUTTN BUT HOT AIR,,OVA THERE ITS FRESH


 iDont know about that :nosad: More like so thick you cant breathe sometimes :yessad:


----------



## IMPALA863




----------



## 64 CRAWLING

KAKALAK said:


> same as one kid bro, as long as you space them out you'll only have to buy diapers for 1 kid instead of 2. The only thing I'd say is a down side to having 4 is that their is 4 of them and just 1 of me. They all need attention and its hard to give all that they need. But If you got a kid then you know this also.... I dont regret anything and am glad they made it here healthy :yes:


rite rite i hear that homie


----------



## KAKALAK

IMPALA863 said:


>


are white people allowed :happysad:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

you a ******?


----------



## KAKALAK

64 CRAWLING said:


> you a ******?


I try to live like one, does that count? :dunno:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

:ugh:LOL


----------



## CoupeDTS

KAKALAK said:


> I try to live like one, does that count? :dunno:


can you steady clap to a tune?


----------



## CovetedStyle

IMPALA863 said:


>


Am I the only one that looks at a flyer for a cruz with a gun on it and says to them self "I think I'll have to miss that one" lol


----------



## CoupeDTS

CovetedStyle said:


> Am I the only one that looks at a flyer for a cruz with a gun on it and says to them self "I think I'll have to miss that one" lol


bring the family lol


----------



## KAKALAK

CoupeDTS said:


> can you steady clap to a tune?


For some reason I thought of "The night at the Roxberry" movie :rofl: :rofl: 



CovetedStyle said:


> Am I the only one that looks at a flyer for a cruz with a gun on it and says to them self "I think I'll have to miss that one" lol


Its because they say FL is the "Sunshine state", so leave it to the youngins to say "GunShine State". So then it makes FL look tough and whiteys are scared to go to the shows :around: :cheesy:


----------



## dirttydeeds

:wave:


----------



## KAKALAK

Battery holddowns came in yesterday :naughty:


----------



## LacN_Thru

KAKALAK said:


> Battery holddowns came in yesterday :naughty:


You know the deal :biggrin:


----------



## CovetedStyle

Post'm up!!:wow:


----------



## IMPALA863




----------



## KAKALAK

I aint posted pics in awhile so I'll give you a sneak peak of a progress pic :naughty: Holddowns maybe tomorrow. Im tired from the Obsession Fest this weekend


----------



## IMPALA863

KAKALAK said:


> I aint posted pics in awhile so I'll give you a sneak peak of a progress pic :naughty: Holddowns maybe tomorrow. Im tired from the Obsession Fest this weekend


PICS OF DA OBESSION FEST OR IT AINT TRU


----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G

dang u finally getting down with that engraving machine now


----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G

TTt :thumbsup:


----------



## KAKALAK

IMPALA863 said:


> PICS OF DA OBESSION FEST OR IT AINT TRU


 I'll post in their topic, I left the camera at home so the wifee could look at the pics. I'll post tomorrow :cheesy:



408CADDYCREW_G said:


> dang u finally getting down with that engraving machine now


oh no bro, not my work... thats all Ricardo! :thumbsup:


----------



## IMPALA863

KAKALAK said:


> I'll post in their topic, I left the camera at home so the wifee could look at the pics. I'll post tomorrow :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> oh no bro, not my work... thats all Ricardo! :thumbsup:


----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G

KAKALAK said:


> oh no bro, not my work... thats all Ricardo! :thumbsup:


damn well the homies can get down then let him good shyt


----------



## LacN_Thru

KAKALAK said:


> I aint posted pics in awhile so I'll give you a sneak peak of a progress pic :naughty: Holddowns maybe tomorrow. Im tired from the Obsession Fest this weekend


:wow: :cheesy:


----------



## IMPALA863

KAKALAK said:


> For some reason I thought of "The night at the Roxberry" movie :rofl: :rofl:
> 
> 
> 
> Its because they say FL is the "Sunshine state", so leave it to the youngins to say "GunShine State". So then it makes FL look tough and whiteys are scared to go to the shows :around: :cheesy:


:scrutinize: U JUST MAD CUZ CAROLINA AINT KNOWN LOL JUZ PLAYIN HOMIE


----------



## IMPALA863

KAKALAK said:


> are white people allowed :happysad:





KAKALAK said:


> I try to live like one, does that count? :dunno:


:yes::yes: AND MAN U TRY TO LIVE LIKE A MEX WIT A LOW LOW LOL JK


----------



## MISTER ED

KAKALAK said:


> I aint posted pics in awhile so I'll give you a sneak peak of a progress pic :naughty: Holddowns maybe tomorrow. Im tired from the Obsession Fest this weekend


Wowweeeeeee


----------



## dirttydeeds

:worship:


KAKALAK said:


> I aint posted pics in awhile so I'll give you a sneak peak of a progress pic :naughty: Holddowns maybe tomorrow. Im tired from the Obsession Fest this weekend


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

heard impala john flipped his 64 on the trailer going home from obbsesion cc


----------



## KAKALAK

64 CRAWLING said:


> heard impala john flipped his 64 on the trailer going home from obbsesion cc


OHHHH FKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK


----------



## KAKALAK

LacN_Thru said:


> You know the deal :biggrin:


got 2 of them but they look the same, Still need polished and chromed. Still thinking of getting them diamond cut by Calblast :dunno: Its just alot of shipping involved


----------



## KAKALAK

64 CRAWLING said:


> heard impala john flipped his 64 on the trailer going home from obbsesion cc


 seen the pics :yessad:


dirttydeeds said:


> :worship:


 :yes: 


MISTER ED said:


> Wowweeeeeee


 hows the baby doing?! 


IMPALA863 said:


> :yes::yes: AND MAN U TRY TO LIVE LIKE A MEX WIT A LOW LOW LOL JK


 Man .....try working like a black man so that you can live like a white man :yessad: thats erry day for me :cheesy:


IMPALA863 said:


> :scrutinize: [/COLOR]U JUST MAD CUZ CAROLINA AINT KNOWN LOL JUZ PLAYIN HOMIE


 Well if you smoke cigrettes than :worship: the Carolinas :yes: 


LacN_Thru said:


> :wow: :cheesy:


your turn :naughty: follow the leader :wow:


----------



## IMPALA863

KAKALAK said:


> seen the pics :yessad:
> 
> :yes:
> 
> hows the baby doing?!
> 
> Man .....try working like a black man so that you can live like a white man :yessad: thats erry day for me :cheesy:
> 
> Well if you smoke cigrettes than :worship: the Carolinas :yes:
> 
> your turn :naughty: follow the leader :wow:


LOL,,,AND U SELL DRUGS????? LOL JUZ PLAYIN HOMIE


----------



## KAKALAK

IMPALA863 said:


> LOL,,,AND U SELL DRUGS????? LOL JUZ PLAYIN HOMIE


your the one with 2 done up rides :yes: Do you sell? Can I get a cut :naughty:


----------



## IMPALA863

KAKALAK said:


> your the one with 2 done up rides :yes: Do you sell? Can I get a cut :naughty:


LOL IS IT CUZ IM MEX????


----------



## KAKALAK

IMPALA863 said:


> LOL IS IT CUZ IM MEX????


 I heard the drug cartels run pretty deep in Mexico, oh your also in Texas so that puts you closer to the border :scrutinize: Yes Id have to say its because your of Latin Desent :cheesy:


----------



## IMPALA863

KAKALAK said:


> I heard the drug cartels run pretty deep in Mexico, oh your also in Texas so that puts you closer to the border :scrutinize: Yes Id have to say its because your of Latin Desent :cheesy:


LMAO,SO U WANNA CUT OR WAT


----------



## 85eldoCE

KAKALAK said:


> got 2 of them but they look the same, Still need polished and chromed. Still thinking of getting them diamond cut by Calblast :dunno: Its just alot of shipping involved


nice look to it i like the caddy wreth wit n carolina n it 

good meetn u at o-fest to bad yall were on the way out but u had a trip ahead of yall


----------



## IMPALA863

*FIRME ESTILO SHOW ROLL CALL
*#1.FIRME ESTILO
#2.PURO ORGULLO
#3.POLK COUNTY SOLO RIDER
#4.IMPRESSIVE
#5.CHUY
#6.
#7.
#8.
#9.
#10.
#11.
#12.
#13.
#14.
#15.


----------



## KAKALAK

85eldoCE said:


> nice look to it i like the caddy wreth wit n carolina n it
> 
> good meetn u at o-fest to bad yall were on the way out but u had a trip ahead of yall


yeah man, it sucks we had to leave, We'll be up there in the future hopefully with our cars :naughty:



IMPALA863 said:


> LMAO,SO U WANNA CUT OR WAT


yeah bro, I got to make that side money :naughty:


----------



## KAKALAK

side note I removed the back bumper and have been doing body work, reprimed and is ready to be blocked again :run:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

:nicoderm:


----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G

you should put the 90 reverse light on the ride


----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G

KAKALAK said:


> side note I removed the back bumper and have been doing body work, reprimed and is ready to be blocked again :run:


looking good bro :thumbsup:


----------



## KAKALAK

408CADDYCREW_G said:


> you should put the 90 reverse light on the ride


 school me on the 90's lights


----------



## CHAIN REACTION

whats up BRO


----------



## IMPALA863

KAKALAK said:


> yeah man, it sucks we had to leave, We'll be up there in the future hopefully with our cars :naughty:
> 
> 
> 
> yeah bro, I got to make that side money :naughty:


LOL


----------



## dirttydeeds

TTMFT


----------



## KAKALAK

CHAIN REACTION said:


> whats up BRO


 :wave: Aghhh sheit Big Bad Loyalty rolling through :naughty:


IMPALA863 said:


> LOL


 :yes:


dirttydeeds said:


> TTMFT


Bout to hit up your thread :naughty: :sprint:


----------



## chtrone

KAKALAK said:


> school me on the 90's lights


X2!


----------



## dirttydeeds

What's up homie how's the family doing?


----------



## IMPALA863




----------



## IMPALA863

IMPALA863 said:


> *FIRME ESTILO SHOW ROLL CALL
> *#1.FIRME ESTILO
> #2.PURO ORGULLO
> #3.POLK COUNTY SOLO RIDER
> #4.IMPRESSIVE
> #5.CHUY
> #6.
> #7.
> #8.
> #9.
> #10.
> #11.
> #12.
> #13.
> #14.
> #15.


*FIRME ESTILO SHOW ROLL CALL
*#1.FIRME ESTILO
#2.PURO ORGULLO
#3.POLK COUNTY SOLO RIDER
#4.IMPRESSIVE
#5.CHUY
#6.STYLISTICS
#7.MAJESTICS-MIA-DAYTONA-
#8.STILL DOWN IMAGES
#9.UNIQUE
#10.INDIVIDUALS
#11.STREETSTYLE-WEST COAST-T.C AND C.B
#12.OBSESSION-CENTRAL FLA-
#13.NEW MOVEMENT
#14.USO-ORLANDO-MIA-
#15.ROYAL LEGACY
#16.PURO LOWS
#17.LOW 4 LIFE
#18.
#19.
#20.


----------



## Still Hated

:nicoderm::nicoderm:


----------



## KAKALAK

dirttydeeds said:


> What's up homie how's the family doing?


 doing good bro, your caddy is looking tight bro!!


IMPALA863 said:


>


 Yeah Yeah I know 


IMPALA863 said:


> *FIRME ESTILO SHOW ROLL CALL
> *#1.FIRME ESTILO
> #2.PURO ORGULLO
> #3.POLK COUNTY SOLO RIDER
> #4.IMPRESSIVE
> #5.CHUY
> #6.STYLISTICS
> #7.MAJESTICS-MIA-DAYTONA-
> #8.STILL DOWN IMAGES
> #9.UNIQUE
> #10.INDIVIDUALS
> #11.STREETSTYLE-WEST COAST-T.C AND C.B
> #12.OBSESSION-CENTRAL FLA-
> #13.NEW MOVEMENT
> #14.USO-ORLANDO-MIA-
> #15.ROYAL LEGACY
> #16.PURO LOWS
> #17.LOW 4 LIFE
> #18.
> #19.
> #20.


 I said I know foolio! :run:


Still Hated said:


> :nicoderm::nicoderm:


not to good to come in my build up (no ****) but too good to answer your phone huh :scrutinize:


----------



## IMPALA863

KAKALAK said:


> doing good bro, your caddy is looking tight bro!!
> 
> Yeah Yeah I know
> 
> I said I know foolio! :run:
> 
> not to good to come in my build up (no ****) but too good to answer your phone huh :scrutinize:


:shocked::biggrin:


----------



## dirttydeeds

Thanks bro getting ready to start pulling the motor going to send all that i can to the chrome shop waiting on the homies shop to get cleared out been bizzy as he'll still want my glass glazed


KAKALAK said:


> doing good bro, your caddy is looking tight bro!! Yeah Yeah I know : I said I know foolio! :run:not to good to come in my build up (no ****) but too good to answer your phone huh :scrutinize:


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863

:wave:


----------



## KAKALAK

IMPALA863 said:


> :shocked::biggrin:


 :rofl: :rofl: :wave:


dirttydeeds said:


> Thanks bro getting ready to start pulling the motor going to send all that i can to the chrome shop waiting on the homies shop to get cleared out been bizzy as he'll still want my glass glazed


 do it bro, shit will look good!!!


ELMAÑOSO863 said:


> :wave:


:wave: hows the projects coming along :wow:


----------



## Still Hated

KAKALAK said:


> doing good bro, your caddy is looking tight bro!!
> 
> Yeah Yeah I know
> 
> I said I know foolio! :run:
> 
> not to good to come in my build up (no ****) but too good to answer your phone huh :scrutinize:


...................:dunno:


----------



## KAKALAK

Still Hated said:


> ...................:dunno:


 I beep you a couple times yesterday..... you must of been chopping the roof off of something :cheesy: :shocked:


----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G

what'd up bro :wave:


----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G

TTt


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863

KAKALAK said:


> :rofl: :rofl: :wave:
> 
> do it bro, shit will look good!!!
> 
> :wave: hows the projects coming along :wow:


what projects???? lol............ on a stand still.... no money for cars right now


----------



## KAKALAK

408CADDYCREW_G said:


> TTt


 :h5:


ELMAÑOSO863 said:


> what projects???? lol............ on a stand still.... no money for cars right now


I know how that goes :yessad:


----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G

whatz sup brotha wat good with the caddy, whats next in line with it


----------



## Still Hated

KAKALAK said:


> I beep you a couple times yesterday..... you must of been chopping the roof off of something :cheesy: :shocked:


Lmao.......no more nextel....that guy probably like who the hell is this...


----------



## CovetedStyle

:boink:


----------



## LacN_Thru




----------



## KAKALAK

408CADDYCREW_G said:


> whatz sup brotha wat good with the caddy, whats next in line with it


 just some small stuff, I have beed working on the plastic from a yamaha crotch rocket right now..... trying to get that side money to get my parts paid for :naughty:


Still Hated said:


> Lmao.......no more nextel....that guy probably like who the hell is this...


 :yes: :rofl:


CovetedStyle said:


> :boink:


 :h5:


LacN_Thru said:


>


:nicoderm:

pics hopefully tonight :happysad:


----------



## 85eldoCE

:nicoderm:


----------



## LacN_Thru

KAKALAK said:


> :nicoderm:
> 
> pics hopefully tonight :happysad:


:cheesy:


----------



## Groc006

uffin:


----------



## KAKALAK

I forgot the camera :happysad: Im making a filler piece for the back bumper under the license plate, its 1/8 steel that will be engraved and chromed. Could of went thinner on the steel but I wanted to prevent the piece getting bent if stepped on. Pics tonight hopefully :happysad:


----------



## KAKALAK

Alright after 8 hours of working on this piece and trying to polish it I said F it and send it to the professionals :yessad: It fits good and will serve its purpose. the bumper is dirty so in the pic it looks bad but once clean and the filler and the trim is on... I think its going to look really nice :happysad:


----------



## snl47




----------



## KAKALAK

Thanks fleetwood pimpin :h5:


heres a sneek peek of the header bow from chrome and on its way to get 2 toned :boink: :boink:


----------



## dj kurse 1

went through the entire 111 pages and I'm amazed! Excellent work and the detail is just phenomenol (however you spell it, lol) 
Question: on the new top, why is there seams on top from front to the back window? They never came like that from the dealer. Don't get me wrong it looks good and I like the color (sort of looks like the interior color on mine) but those seams look out of place to me. 
TO THE TOP!!!!!


----------



## LacN_Thru

KAKALAK said:


> Thanks fleetwood pimpin :h5:
> 
> 
> heres a sneek peek of the header bow from chrome and on its way to get 2 toned :boink: :boink:


Lookin good :wow: . The little details you're puttin into this build is really gonna set your car apart :yes:


----------



## KAKALAK

Thanks for the comments fella's, nothing new on the ride still trying to get caught up with side jobs... but here is a pic of some progress from the one and only Ricardo :naughty:


----------



## KAKALAK

Well, Ricardo's at it again :yes: :boink: :naughty:


----------



## KAKALAK

thanks for the compliments guys. I'll respond on by one when I have more time but I just wanted to post this one :boink: :fool2:


----------



## MISTER ED

CoupeDTS said:


> Your phone # change?



I think so I text him with happy new year and no answer.....:dunno:


----------



## CoupeDTS

Word I call 20 times a day but says the number is busy or something  what's up kak u can't quit me!


----------



## HARDLUCK88

hey did u try to fix the climate control, or did u get a new one?


----------



## KAKALAK

CoupeDTS said:


> Your phone # change?


I got 2 of them, the company one just got fixed and is back online but my personal phone wont be on untill Feb



MISTER ED said:


> I think so I text him with happy new year and no answer.....:dunno:


happy new years to you bro!!



CoupeDTS said:


> Word I call 20 times a day but says the number is busy or something  what's up kak u can't quit me!


sorry bro, didnt pay my phone bill cause Im trying to get my shit paid off :happysad:



HARDLUCK88 said:


> hey did u try to fix the climate control, or did u get a new one?


havent messed with it yet, I did however plug off the heater hoses so the hot water aint circulating and blowing in the car.

Well I tried to open my drivers door today to replace a flat tire on the stock wheels and I seen where somebody has tried to open my door :guns: :guns: I have the handles off and had the rod zip tied up so that all I have to do is push it down and then it will open. Someone used their finger (guessing) and pulled it up which caused it to fall out of the latch. Now Im gonna have to try to get in the hard way, but Im glad it worked out like it did cause I could of found my caddy gone from the driveway after coming back from vacation :guns:


----------



## CoupeDTS

:wow:


----------



## KAKALAK

CoupeDTS said:


> :wow:


 :nicoderm:


----------



## HARDLUCK88

def try to take the face off and clean the contacts behind the buttons, it could save ya a few bux


----------



## KAKALAK

HARDLUCK88 said:


> def try to take the face off and clean the contacts behind the buttons, it could save ya a few bux


 good info thanks!


----------



## Coast 2 Coast

get to work fool.......i cant wait to see this one on the strip........


----------



## KAKALAK

Coast 2 Coast said:


> get to work fool.......i cant wait to see this one on the strip........


I know bro, me too :happysad:


----------



## dirttydeeds

TTMFT


----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G

what up Kaka what new with tha lac bro


----------



## HARDLUCK88

KAKALAK said:


> good info thanks!


i have done it to mine, and my dad had a 91 that i did it to as well, so hopefully its the same for you! i wish i had taken some pics of how i did it, but ur smart, it shouldnt be hard... and while ur at it, u can flip that smoked lens to the front side :thumbsup:


----------



## KAKALAK

dirttydeeds said:


> TTMFT


:h5:


408CADDYCREW_G said:


> what up Kaka what new with tha lac bro


no much bro, I was about to get back on it but got sidetracked after finding some 17" daytons in the junkyard. Trying to get them looking decent so I can install on my denali :happysad:


HARDLUCK88 said:


> i have done it to mine, and my dad had a 91 that i did it to as well, so hopefully its the same for you! i wish i had taken some pics of how i did it, but ur smart, it shouldnt be hard... and while ur at it, u can flip that smoked lens to the front side :thumbsup:


 thanks, that is on the list to be done. No time for it now though


----------



## HARDLUCK88

yes my cadi to do list is really long and i have been slacking  and also fixing other peopls cars...


----------



## KAKALAK

HARDLUCK88 said:


> yes my cadi to do list is really long and i have been slacking  and also fixing other peopls cars...


same thing here bro!! 

on a side not though here are the rims I got from the salvage yard :cheesy: Got for a good deal so I had to put them on something. Waiting on adapters and trying to clean them up. These are before getting cleaned up.


----------



## HARDLUCK88

are you sure those will clear the calipers?


----------



## KAKALAK

HARDLUCK88 said:


> are you sure those will clear the calipers?


 they are 17's I hope they fit :happysad: Stock size is 17" too. :dunno:


----------



## HARDLUCK88

u gona paint em too? i hope the rubber bead seal isnt bad... sadly idk how to test that without putting a tire on it first. make sure to check all the spokes for tightness too, one loose spoke could turn into more...


----------



## KAKALAK

HARDLUCK88 said:


> u gona paint em too? i hope the rubber bead seal isnt bad... sadly idk how to test that without putting a tire on it first. make sure to check all the spokes for tightness too, one loose spoke could turn into more...


I was looking into pretty much rebuilding them because of the fire damage. But I took some navel jelly and alot of scrubing with a tooth brush and got the black and other crap off of them. I'll try to get another pic later of the one I just about have 95%. I still got to polish the hub but over all Im thinking they will look alright for what I paid for them :h5:


----------



## KAKALAK

CovetedStyle said:


> So it needs to be narrowed 3 inches over all to fit 7's all around??


Id say 1" from each side thats if you already cut your lips on your quarters



HARDLUCK88 said:


> it didnt start that way, first i ran standards... then i ran x7's and never drove laid out, then i got x6's and i was like if this doesnt work ill go to 13's even tho i didnt want to shave the calipers... lucky it worked, cus its nit really legal to run 13's on a car that came with 15's, legally we are only to vary 1 rim size from factory here... if i had a cutty i coulda ran 13's but i need the 14's with how much i drive it and how bad the roads are, im starting to think the 14's arent cutting it either...


I know its a law but it kind of seems like the Moss Magnusun Act would protect you guys on rim sizes. The rims are approved by the DOT. 




Here they are, I bought one tire but it doesnt match so i got to get one more


----------



## vouges17

:wave::inout:


----------



## KAKALAK

Also this is what I am picking up. I will not be doing a build up on it because it seems as if it makes the actuall build seem longer. Besides this is going to be built on a budget, but that doesnt mean it wont be right Guy says it has a reman 350 bored .040 over mated with a Turbo 350. Im not sure but my olds 307 looked bigger than this egine :dunno: I have to check the engine serial number but I guess I'll see


----------



## IMPALA863

KAKALAK said:


> Also this is what I am picking up. I will not be doing a build up on it because it seems as if it makes the actuall build seem longer. Besides this is going to be built on a budget, but that doesnt mean it wont be right Guy says it has a reman 350 bored .040 over mated with a Turbo 350. Im not sure but my olds 307 looked bigger than this egine :dunno: I have to check the engine serial number but I guess I'll see


THE BLOCK ON A 307 OLDS IS WIDER BUT A SBC WOULD BE WAY BETTER


----------



## KAKALAK

IMPALA863 said:


> THE BLOCK ON A 307 OLDS IS WIDER BUT A SBC WOULD BE WAY BETTER


So you think thats a 350?


----------



## IMPALA863

KAKALAK said:


> So you think thats a 350?


IDK ILL LOOK LATA AT HOME,,,AT WORK IT ONLY SHOWS X'S


----------



## rivman

So the Lac on hold n this is 1st in line?

Looks like a good builder. Always have liked 66s


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

SHIT U CAN GO WRONG WITH A CHEVY DROP:h5:


----------



## IMPALA863

Na daz a 283 juz got home....it ain't a 350...but 283 are good too


----------



## KAKALAK

IMPALA863 said:


> Na daz a 283 juz got home....it ain't a 350...but 283 are good too


dude said he took out the 283 and put a 350 in :dunno:


----------



## KAKALAK

rivman said:


> So the Lac on hold n this is 1st in line?
> 
> Looks like a good builder. Always have liked 66s


no no, the lac was on hold until I finish getting the cutty out of the garage, I have to put the imp in the garage cause the tops no good. these pics are the imp sitting in the sellers moms garage


----------



## KAKALAK

64 CRAWLING said:


> SHIT U CAN GO WRONG WITH A CHEVY DROP:h5:


:no:


----------



## IMPALA863

KAKALAK said:


> dude said he took out the 283 and put a 350 in :dunno:


 na daz a 283...it has dat neck in front wer u pour da oil...350s don't have that.and I know it ain't an olds 307 or olds 350 rocket cuz the intake ain't wide and the exhaust too


----------



## KAKALAK

IMPALA863 said:


> na daz a 283...it has dat neck in front wer u pour da oil...350s don't have that.and I know it ain't an olds 307 or olds 350 rocket cuz the intake ain't wide and the exhaust too


 he burned me :burn: Oh well Atleast it has been rebuilt just needs cleaned up


----------



## KAKALAK

IMPALA863 said:


> na daz a 283...it has dat neck in front wer u pour da oil...350s don't have that.and I know it ain't an olds 307 or olds 350 rocket cuz the intake ain't wide and the exhaust too


I looked online at pics :burn: :burn:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

IMPALA863 said:


> na daz a 283...it has dat neck in front wer u pour da oil...350s don't have that.and I know it ain't an olds 307 or olds 350 rocket cuz the intake ain't wide and the exhaust too


THE 327 GOTS THE OIL NECK TO HOMEBOY


----------



## IMPALA863

KAKALAK said:


> he burned me :burn: Oh well Atleast it has been rebuilt just needs cleaned up


I WUDNT SAY BURNED....THER GOOD MOTORS TO,,,ITS A SBC


----------



## IMPALA863

64 CRAWLING said:


> THE 327 GOTS THE OIL NECK TO HOMEBOY


TRUE. I KEEP FORGETTING BOUT 327S........KAKALAC POST UP A GOOD PIC OF DA BALANCER AN I'LL TEL U IF IT'S A 283 OR 327


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

KAKALAK said:


> dude said he took out the 283 and put a 350 in :dunno:


WELL YOU NEED TO TELL BUDDY ABOUT HIM SELF WITH THAT MOTOR CUZ ITS NOT A 350,ITS A 283 OR 327 OR HE PROBLY SWITCHED MOTORS BEFORE THE PICS???


----------



## KAKALAK

IMPALA863 said:


> TRUE. I KEEP FORGETTING BOUT 327S........KAKALAC POST UP A GOOD PIC OF DA BALANCER AN I'LL TEL U IF IT'S A 283 OR 327


these are the only good pics I got of the engine and as you can see they arent that good 


























heres the ones he took that I forgot I had, still no good shots I dont think.


----------



## Catalyzed

*Tried sending a PM but says KAKALAK has exceeded their stored private messages quota and cannot accept further messages until they clear some space.** 66 Looks like a nice builder!* :ninja:


----------



## KAKALAK

You can see that the AC is not bolted up... he said the compressor locked up and when they switched the motors and he didnt have the brackets that would bolt to the 350


----------



## SlowPoke Rodriguez

It looks like a 327 in one of the pics looks like camel hump heads. Can you get the numbers off the back of the block?


----------



## KAKALAK

The engine is a 350 for sure. It has an aftermarket intake manifold (Edelbrock c3bx) tha has the option of using the front oil fill tube. I'm disappointed that you suspect other than what I told you based on a photograph shown to someone with obviously limited knowledge. Everything we dicussed is fact. I would never misrepresent anything to anyone-I am a man of my word




This is what he said :dunno:

after looking at the pic I still have faith in what he said. Hes a master Mechanic so Im going to leave this issue alone


----------



## KAKALAK

SlowPoke Rodriguez said:


> It looks like a 327 in one of the pics looks like camel hump heads. Can you get the numbers off the back of the block?


 the car is an hour away from me and prolly wont see it again untill I pic it up from him. Honestly it doesnt matter too much, it runs and thats all I could really ask for.


----------



## KAKALAK

I will get the letter off of the engine block and confirm what year 350 it is. (I think it is a 1970) I remember that it is .040 over, has .010/.010 crank, and has flat-top pistons which would put the compression ratio at 10-10.5/1. I'm working on the paint code for the blue Caprice still-I'll call you.



^^^^^^ from him^^^^^^


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

damn so how long ago it was rebuilt??? from the pics it looks like the stock old motor?? but hey like you said if it runs good you in the house homeboy


----------



## KAKALAK

64 CRAWLING said:


> damn so how long ago it was rebuilt??? from the pics it looks like the stock old motor?? but hey like you said if it runs good you in the house homeboy


I have no idea... I'll have to ask him. But I do know that whowever rebuilt it didnt do some stuff right cause its leaking oil or tranny fluid from the rear man seal or the tranny. I'll prolly call a mobile mechanic to fix it at my house. I dont feel like messing with it :nosad:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

i feel you homie,but once cleaned up painted or chrome it look hella clean under there


----------



## dirttydeeds

Nice come up homie


----------



## HARDLUCK88

KAKALAK said:


> Also this is what I am picking up. I will not be doing a build up on it because it seems as if it makes the actuall build seem longer. Besides this is going to be built on a budget, but that doesnt mean it wont be right Guy says it has a reman 350 bored .040 over mated with a Turbo 350. Im not sure but my olds 307 looked bigger than this egine :dunno: I have to check the engine serial number but I guess I'll see


what are you going to run for a gear in the differential?


----------



## HARDLUCK88

KAKALAK said:


> So you think thats a 350?


im no expert but it looks like a 327, but the only way to know for sure is to run the numbers, all the gm motors look the same to me


----------



## HARDLUCK88

KAKALAK said:


> Id say 1" from each side thats if you already cut your lips on your quarters
> 
> I know its a law but it kind of seems like the Moss Magnusun Act would protect you guys on rim sizes. The rims are approved by the DOT.


yea but even still id be scared to push 13's on a heavy daily like a cadillac, i have blown up a lot of 14 inch tires, my buddy rolls a 4 door caprice on 13's and he says its straight, but i mean that shit goes on a geo metro...


----------



## Dino

:thumbsup:


----------



## KAKALAK

HARDLUCK88 said:


> what are you going to run for a gear in the differential?


he told me that the rear end is geared 3.36. Other than that I dont know much else about it


----------



## IMPALA863

KAKALAK said:


> he told me that the rear end is geared 3.36. Other than that I dont know much else about it


700R4 OVERDRIVE TRANS AND ULL BE STR8 ON 13S ON HIGHWAY,,,BUT GO UNDER DA CAR AND POST A PIC OF THE BALANCER AND ILL LET U KNOW WAT IT IS,,ILL GET ON MY PHONE TO C


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

KAKALAK said:


> Also this is what I am picking up. I will not be doing a build up on it because it seems as if it makes the actuall build seem longer. Besides this is going to be built on a budget, but that doesnt mean it wont be right Guy says it has a reman 350 bored .040 over mated with a Turbo 350. Im not sure but my olds 307 looked bigger than this egine :dunno: I have to check the engine serial number but I guess I'll see


nice ride man! nothing like a vert


----------



## cwb4eva

looks like a 327 to me


----------



## HARDLUCK88

KAKALAK said:


> he told me that the rear end is geared 3.36. Other than that I dont know much else about it


just curious, im running a 3.08


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

IMPALA863 said:


> 700R4 OVERDRIVE TRANS AND ULL BE STR8 ON 13S ON HIGHWAY,,,BUT GO UNDER DA CAR AND POST A PIC OF THE BALANCER AND ILL LET U KNOW WAT IT IS,,ILL GET ON MY PHONE TO C


YOU GOT TO GET A LOCK UP KIT WITH THAT 700R4


----------



## IMPALA863

64 CRAWLING said:


> YOU GOT TO GET A LOCK UP KIT WITH THAT 700R4


U CAN JUZ PUT A SWITCH,WORKED FOR ME  JUZ GOTTA MAKE SURE U TURN IT OFF WEN U SLOW DOWN ALOT


----------



## KAKALAK

He said its a Turbo 350 transmission. Im not with the car now, but he said this weekend hes going to get the casting numbers off the block. Sorry couldnt reply to everybody no time


----------



## crucialjp

KAKALAK said:


> Also this is what I am picking up. I will not be doing a build up on it because it seems as if it makes the actuall build seem longer. Besides this is going to be built on a budget, but that doesnt mean it wont be right Guy says it has a reman 350 bored .040 over mated with a Turbo 350. Im not sure but my olds 307 looked bigger than this egine :dunno: I have to check the engine serial number but I guess I'll see


Damn Kak you always on the come up! U can't go wrong with a Lac and a vert Impala:thumbsup:


----------



## IMPALA863

KAKALAK said:


> He said its a Turbo 350 transmission. Im not with the car now, but he said this weekend hes going to get the casting numbers off the block. Sorry couldnt reply to everybody no time


IT'S A SBC. DAZ ALL DAT MATTAS LOL


----------



## KAKALAK

crucialjp said:


> Damn Kak you always on the come up! U can't go wrong with a Lac and a vert Impala:thumbsup:


Yeah but its hard out here for a lowrider :yessad: :cheesy:



IMPALA863 said:


> IT'S A SBC. DAZ ALL DAT MATTAS LOL


:no: :h5:


----------



## LacN_Thru

:wave:


----------



## KAKALAK

LacN_Thru said:


> :wave:


 whats up stranger :cheesy:


----------



## LacN_Thru

KAKALAK said:


> whats up stranger :cheesy:


Not too much mayne, been busy as fuck with school :happysad: . You get the rag home yet?


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

time to get her home to put them 13x5s on:h5:


----------



## KAKALAK

LacN_Thru said:


> Not too much mayne, been busy as fuck with school :happysad: . You get the rag home yet?


Dont be a fool.... Stay in school :cheesy: :cheesy: 
rags not coming yet. As part of the deal, Im going to paint his trunk, hood, and roof. Hes having trouble finding the paint code :burn:



64 CRAWLING said:


> time to get her home to put them 13x5s on:h5:


 naw those are going on the rear of the caddy. Im thinking of finding the toyota rear end for it if I run into wheel fitment issues.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

I KNOW I KNOW LOL


----------



## Coast 2 Coast

damn it man fist a clan cutty, now a 2dr lac and a impala vert.....i need to step my game up to catc up


----------



## IMPALA863

64 CRAWLING said:


> time to get her home to put them 13x7s on:h5:


FIXED :h5::biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

Coast 2 Coast said:


> damn it man fist a clan cutty, now a 2dr lac and a impala vert.....i need to step my game up to catc up


Come on.... we need more real riders :yes: 



IMPALA863 said:


> FIXED :h5::biggrin:


 I did that and my tires looks like freddy couger got it


----------



## Groc006

:inout:


----------



## IMPALA863

KAKALAK said:


> Come on.... we need more real riders :yes:
> 
> 
> I did that and my tires looks like freddy couger got it


ON WAT THE CADDY OR 66


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

KAKALAK said:


> Come on.... we need more real riders :yes:
> 
> 
> I did that and my tires looks like freddy couger got it


thats why u do some grinding or shortening


----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G

whad up g :wave:


----------



## KAKALAK

IMPALA863 said:


> ON WAT THE CADDY OR 66


The caddy


----------



## KAKALAK

64 CRAWLING said:


> thats why u do some grinding or shortening


I did, still cuts the pass tire


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

u prob aint cut enuff,i aint had no probs when i had my dz and just cut/grind a lil


----------



## KAKALAK

64 CRAWLING said:


> u prob aint cut enuff,i aint had no probs when i had my dz and just cut/grind a lil


I heard chinas will have this problem when D's dont. Maybe you dont ride as low as I do :shocked: :nicoderm: :drama:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

yea they both got different off sets thats why even though they both 13x7s, better clearance with ds


----------



## midwestcoast

:wave:


----------



## KAKALAK

64 CRAWLING said:


> yea they both got different off sets thats why even though they both 13x7s, better clearance with ds


 well Im a china ridah fo life foo :cheesy: 



midwestcoast said:


> :wave:


:wave: :nicoderm:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

:tongue:


----------



## crucialjp

KAKALAK said:


> Maybe you dont ride as low as I do :shocked: :nicoderm: :drama:


:shocked::shocked: sounds like fighting words for a lowrider :rofl:


----------



## dirttydeeds

TTMFT


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

crucialjp said:


> :shocked::shocked: sounds like fighting words for a lowrider :rofl:


shit we will pull up eventuly:rant:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

sup man ay check this out your steering wheel that you got i noticed got a 6 hole pattern but not like the 6 hole pattern like the nardis/grants, where dod you get tha exact 6 hole pattern adapter??? http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1104/1Wood Grain Wheel.jpg


----------



## KAKALAK

64 CRAWLING said:


> sup man ay check this out your steering wheel that you got i noticed got a 6 hole pattern but not like the 6 hole pattern like the nardis/grants, where dod you get tha exact 6 hole pattern adapter??? http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1104/1Wood Grain Wheel.jpg


wouldnt you like to know :tongue:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

DAMN RIGHT LOL I GOT A CUSTOM WHEEL BUT DIDNT KNEW WHO MADE IT BUT GOT A WEIRD 6 HOLE LIKE YOURS,MAN JUST TELL ME:h5:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

SEE HERES MINE IMA ASK IN THE OTHER TOPIC TO-


----------



## KAKALAK

64 CRAWLING said:


> DAMN RIGHT LOL I GOT A CUSTOM WHEEL BUT DIDNT KNEW WHO MADE IT BUT GOT A WEIRD 6 HOLE LIKE YOURS,MAN JUST TELL ME:h5:


:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: I got it on ebay from a seller called " The steering wheel guy" I believe. I bought the wheel and it came with the adapter. :naughty:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

:scrutinize:K ILL C IF I CAN FIND HIM


----------



## KAKALAK

64 CRAWLING said:


> :scrutinize:K ILL C IF I CAN FIND HIM


I looked and didnt see him but here is a link for a wheel like mine. maybe you can ask the seller.........

http://www.ebay.com/itm/WOOD-STEERI..._Accessories_Gear&hash=item1c23b9aba2&vxp=mtr


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

COOL THANKS KAK ILL SEE IF I CAN GET IN CONTACT WITH HIM


----------



## KAKALAK

64 CRAWLING said:


> COOL THANKS KAK ILL SEE IF I CAN GET IN CONTACT WITH HIM


:thumbsup:


----------



## dj kurse 1

CoupeDTS said:


> yea i found on ebay once you can buy tops pre-made if they are factory. Pretty good prices too


here's link
http://www.smsautofabrics.com/


----------



## dirttydeeds

TTMFT


----------



## juiced84caddy

KAKALAK said:


> I forgot to post one more spot that was rusted. I began cutting out but didnt get to start making the patch panel yet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also my clips came in for my top..... and the T style rivits. I will be using these for the winshield frame and the vinyl top trim that goes over the roof.


Do you have the part numbers for the clips that hold the outside trim and the clips that hold the rear window interior trim pieces? I tried to send you a PM but it said your box was full.


----------



## HARDLUCK88

dj kurse 1 said:


> here's link
> http://www.smsautofabrics.com/


:thumbsup: thanks


----------



## HARDLUCK88

KAKALAK said:


> I dont know whats the issue with the upper corners. Maybe a scratch at the factory thats covered by the windshield by the robots or some shit. But the bottoms.... I think it might be the same as the top but they put that foam shit in there and I think once water finds its way down it just sits.
> 
> Unfortunately this is the way it goes. We find out 20 something years later that their was a problem on the manufacturing day. :burn:


yeah my cadi is the same way, i can tell and i havent even ripped my top off yet, but i can tell moisture is getting in to my dashboard in that area...


----------



## HARDLUCK88

KAKALAK said:


> just won this on ebay :biggrin:



nice find is that for the grille? i last summer i finally found a 5.7 liter badge and i put it in the cadi till i could find my 3m double side, and when i found it, the bage vanished :tears:


----------



## KAKALAK

HARDLUCK88 said:


> nice find is that for the grille? i last summer i finally found a 5.7 liter badge and i put it in the cadi till i could find my 3m double side, and when i found it, the bage vanished :tears:


yeah for the grill :yes: Im scared Im going to lose my carolina edition badges when I put them on my vinyl top hno:


----------



## KAKALAK

juiced84caddy said:


> Do you have the part numbers for the clips that hold the outside trim and the clips that hold the rear window interior trim pieces? I tried to send you a PM but it said your box was full.


i"ll have to see. I sold all the interior trim clips I had I think


----------



## CoupeDTS

:ninja:


----------



## dirttydeeds

TTMFT


----------



## IMPALA863

:wave:


----------



## KAKALAK

Well I am getting back on the caddy . My Boy Majik Mike is gonna lay some patterns on my roof. So I am hopeing next weekend he can get started on it.


----------



## crucialjp

Patterns! Can't wait to see them. Where did you get those roof trim clips from I need some for all the chrome around the windshield and doors?


----------



## KAKALAK

crucialjp said:


> Patterns! Can't wait to see them. Where did you get those roof trim clips from I need some for all the chrome around the windshield and doors?


I cant remember the site but I'll find out. But Mr. Lac has them instock. Id hit him up :thumbsup: On a side note the patterns just got delayed for another month, but its cool, I will hopefully have the caddy painted by then. Then the roof will be last


----------



## Coast 2 Coast

yo is majik back down here for good?


----------



## KAKALAK

Coast 2 Coast said:


> yo is majik back down here for good?


:yes: :h5:


----------



## HARDLUCK88

KAKALAK said:


> yeah for the grill :yes: Im scared Im going to lose my carolina edition badges when I put them on my vinyl top hno:


gorilla glue mayne


----------



## Coast 2 Coast

KAKALAK said:


> :yes: :h5:


thats whats up....i wanted him to throw patterns on my lac back in the day but his back wasn't up to it....hopfully on the next ride i can get the "majik" touch


----------



## crucialjp

KAKALAK said:


> I cant remember the site but I'll find out. But Mr. Lac has them instock. Id hit him up :thumbsup: On a side note the patterns just got delayed for another month, but its cool, I will hopefully have the caddy painted by then. Then the roof will be last


Cool i'll hit up Mr. Lac then. Who's doing your patterns? Do you have pics of some of their work?


----------



## caddy4yaass

KAKALAK said:


> yeah for the grill :yes: Im scared Im going to lose my carolina edition badges when I put them on my vinyl top hno:


i use the emblem glue from advance/autozone works fine. puttin work in on the deville!!


----------



## CovetedStyle

:wave:


----------



## dj kurse 1

TTT


----------



## KAKALAK

:wave:


----------



## Still Hated

:nicoderm::nicoderm::x:


----------



## KAKALAK

:wave:


----------



## HARDLUCK88

:inout:


----------



## DUVAL

:wave:


----------



## KAKALAK

Thanks for the input guys. Looks like I'll be moving to Tampa within the next couple months  Progress is next to none on the cadillac due to I have to get these side jobs knocked out before moving. But the good thing is that will most likey get a little OT for the next 2.5 years. So I think my builds will be back on track


----------



## CoupeDTS

:wave:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

tamp here we come:sprint:


----------



## CoupeDTS

sorry bout your homie


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

who u talking to me or kak?


----------



## KAKALAK

Thanks bro. I got tired of looking at my caddy so I painted the trunk and the rear deck piece. I might be painting this car a panel or 2 at a time...... :happysad: pics tomorrow. I can't get the img codes in my phone


----------



## KAKALAK

Here are the pics. put 3 coats of base and 3 coats of clear. I only managed to get 2 bugs in my clear but used some tweezers to remove lol. I always have a problem with the wind blowing straight in my garage so I used these big boxes to place on the floor and stood them up. It worked pretty good. Im going to wait untill the entire car is painted before I wet sand and buff.


----------



## KAKALAK

That's the pic of the 2nd coat of clear. I'll take a pic in the daytime of the finished product
when I get home.


----------



## CoupeDTS

whats the 2 holes in the top of the trunk?


----------



## crucialjp

Garage built! Do work homie even it is one panel at a time :thumbsup:


----------



## KAKALAK

CoupeDTS said:


> whats the 2 holes in the top of the trunk?


for a corvette style brake light. Oh and by the way cause I think it was u that was talking about the LED's. The lights I put in there arent that bright. so before I install it, Im going to get the SMD's I believe i cant remember but they are super bright. 



crucialjp said:


> Garage built! Do work homie even it is one panel at a time :thumbsup:


real reconize real :h5:


----------



## KAKALAK

Heres the brake light. I did the clear lense on it so it blends better with the clear parts of the 90's lights. Found it at a junkyard on a convertable sebring.


----------



## CoupeDTS

KAKALAK said:


> for a corvette style brake light. Oh and by the way cause I think it was u that was talking about the LED's. The lights I put in there arent that bright. so before I install it, Im going to get the SMD's I believe i cant remember but they are super bright.
> 
> real reconize real :h5:


Ya smd are brighter and more compact. I thought people put those brake lights behind the window on that rear deck? Light looks nice


----------



## KAKALAK

You can't put in the car cause the halo is too high unless you go with the factory style light. And you can put them on the outside rear deck panel cause you wont be able to UN bolt it from the bottom cause that's how it mounts. Only way to do it is on the trunk.


----------



## MAAANDO

You still not done with this fucking thing? Call me up bitch! I'm going to inbox you my new number.


----------



## MAAANDO

CoupeDTS said:


> whats the 2 holes in the top of the trunk?


 Thats for the Limo Antenna.


----------



## KAKALAK

MAAANDO said:


> Thats for the Limo Antenna.
> View attachment 483905


Baaaahhhhaaaawwwwwaaaaaa :uh: go press buttons on your camera foo instead of pressing mine  Oh and answer your phone :cheesy:


----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G

i like that 90 third brake light nice touch Kaka


KAKALAK said:


> Heres the brake light. I did the clear lense on it so it blends better with the clear parts of the 90's lights. Found it at a junkyard on a convertable sebring.


----------



## KAKALAK

Just got these 2 items from Ricardo Navarro!! They turned out Beautiful!! :happysad:


----------



## dirttydeeds

TTMFT


----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G

thats dope right there, that peice came out clean


KAKALAK said:


> Just got these 2 items from Ricardo Navarro!! They turned out Beautiful!! :happysad:


----------



## dirttydeeds

Bump for the homie


----------



## KAKALAK

Got it installed


----------



## KAKALAK

Got the drivrside quarter painted yesterday. Hopefully will get the passenger one done toDay


----------



## KAKALAK

Got the pass quarter painted and got hells runs in the clear. I used a different clear and it is thicker than the other clear I've been using. Oh well........


----------



## CoupeDTS




----------



## KAKALAK

:wave:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

:thumbsup:


----------



## LacN_Thru

Lookin good bro, nice to see some paint on that bish


----------



## Still Hated

Whats good whiteboy..................:biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

What's good fellas..... I just moved so I'm still trying to get un packed but I'm planning to finish the paint real soon :yes:


----------



## IMPALA863

:wave:


----------



## KAKALAK

:facepalm:


----------



## IMPALA863

KAKALAK said:


> :facepalm:


:twak:


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

KAKALAK said:


> What's good fellas..... I just moved so I'm still trying to get un packed but I'm planning to finish the paint real soon :yes:


uffin:


----------



## ricardo labrador

KAKALAK said:


> What's good fellas..... I just moved so I'm still trying to get un packed but I'm planning to finish the paint real soon :yes:


:thumbsup:


----------



## KAKALAK

Thanks for the :boink: 's no ****


----------



## CADDY CREW

2 the top 4 the homie.


----------



## CadillacsFinest

KAKALAK said:


> Just got these 2 items from Ricardo Navarro!! They turned out Beautiful!! :happysad:


Thatz Sick Homie. Itz going to be a Bad ass Caddy Homie....TTT


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

T T T


----------



## dirttydeeds

TTMFT


----------



## Still Hated

:wave:


----------



## Classic Customs

MAAANDO said:


> Thats for the Limo Antenna.
> View attachment 483905


That's pimp shit right there!


----------



## KAKALAK

Lol thanks for the bumps :wave:


----------



## Coast 2 Coast

yo kak where u at homie????? hows the car coming along....


----------



## MR.LAC

KAKALAK said:


> the outside got the same treatment


----------



## CADILLAC 83 BROUGHAM

bad ass caddy


----------



## KAKALAK

thanks for the bumps Im gonna finish it next year I promise!! :facepalm:


----------



## IMPALA863

:wave:


----------



## KAKALAK

IMPALA863 said:


> :wave:


:nicoderm:


----------



## KAKALAK

Okay heres the deal. For Christmas Im going to take some time off and knock out the last bit of body work and wetsand the rest of the car. i'll try and get it painted but I doubt I'll have time. But atleast I will have it ready to spray so I can knock out a panel or two at a time. Im tired of my car sitting


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

havent been on in a grip....looking good homie..keep it up


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

I FEEL YA BRO, I THREW MY LAC IN THE YARD AND IT BEEN SITTING FOR MONTHS BUT GOING IN ON IT AGAIN SOON


----------



## KAKALAK

Got some seats out of a 90-92 fleetwood on trade....... these seats are mint


----------



## MAAANDO

Is this fuckin shit done?


----------



## KAKALAK

MAAANDO said:


> Is this fuckin shit done?


:nosad:


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

lookin good Kak! Man its been a while since I've been on LIL! back on my Backyard Brougham build! :thumbsup:


----------



## Blocky77

:nicoderm:


----------



## KAKALAK

KAKALAK said:


> Okay heres the deal. For Christmas Im going to take some time off and knock out the last bit of body work and wetsand the rest of the car. i'll try and get it painted but I doubt I'll have time. But atleast I will have it ready to spray so I can knock out a panel or two at a time. Im tired of my car sitting


well that shit didn't happen :facepalm:


----------



## angelisticsola5960

:wave:


----------



## KAKALAK

angelisticsola5960 said:


> :wave:


Wussup :nicoderm:


----------



## angelisticsola5960

KAKALAK said:


> Wussup :nicoderm:






Just dipping thru showing some love...:thumbsup:


----------



## Lowrider19

Did you ever find out what that transmission was? You can always tell by looking at the pan. I keep this for trips to the boneyard...........:thumbsup: Crap,now I have to look up which one is which.....:facepalm:


----------



## bad idea

Looks good pimp!


----------



## Lowrider19

http://www.maliburacing.com/auto_tranny_id.htm


----------



## 79 cutty

This thing done yet? Man, I could have built a gbody by now!


----------



## azmobn06




----------



## Coast 2 Coast

What up kak


----------



## KAKALAK

Coast 2 Coast said:


> What up kak


chilling.... working on the caddy little by little. Just picked up a new tire so I can mount the other 13x5.5 on the rear. Also doing some ding filling on the driver door


----------



## KAKALAK

Lowrider19 said:


> Did you ever find out what that transmission was? You can always tell by looking at the pan. I keep this for trips to the boneyard...........:thumbsup: Crap,now I have to look up which one is which.....:facepalm:
> View attachment 609454


I didn't but my tranny seems good so ill ride it for awhile longer


----------



## 64 CRAWLING




----------



## KAKALAK

79 cutty said:


> This thing done yet? Man, I could have built a gbody by now!


:burn:


----------



## angelisticsola5960

Sup fam...:wave:
HAPPY EASTER!!!!!


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

T T T:thumbsup:


----------



## KAKALAK

Thanks fam!!


----------



## crucialjp

What's the status on this thing Kak? I bet you decided to make it a LeCab and got a full chrome engraved undies :thumbsup:


----------



## KAKALAK

crucialjp said:


> What's the status on this thing Kak? I bet you decided to make it a LeCab and got a full chrome engraved undies :thumbsup:


Hell Nah LOL. I'm still trying to get shit paid off. I got it under the 1000.00 mark now :ugh:


----------



## KAKALAK

Fixed minor dings on Hood and Dr door. I'm gonna try and spray the Hood this weekend so I feel like I'm closer to finishing :cheesy:


----------



## KAKALAK

Said Fk it and doing it now. 2nd coat of base and decided to put a 3rd coat on it cause it wasn't covering good enough


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

I SWEAR I NEED A GARAGE:h5:


----------



## KAKALAK

I swear the bugs know when ur spraying clear :burn:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

DAMNIT MAN


----------



## KAKALAK

64 CRAWLING said:


> DAMNIT MAN


On a side note. Dude Is sending me the title for the 66. Apparently he doesn't want to let the car go from his garage until it's in my name. So its in the mail and I'm going to trailer it here cause the transporter is taking to long


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

THATS GREAT, ATLEAST YOU GOT THE OG TITLE I GOT A BILL OF SALE WITH MINE


----------



## KAKALAK

64 CRAWLING said:


> THATS GREAT, ATLEAST YOU GOT THE OG TITLE I GOT A BILL OF SALE WITH MINE


Did u get yours in ur name already?


----------



## Catalyzed

KAKALAK said:


> On a side note. Dude Is sending me the title for the 66. Apparently he doesn't want to let the car go from his garage until it's in my name. So its in the mail and I'm going to trailer it here cause the transporter is taking to long


:h5:


----------



## KAKALAK

Catalyzed said:


> :h5:


wussup bro! Thanks again for the trunk lid. Those are harder to find than anyother part in my opinion.


----------



## crucialjp

Nice work it looks real straight :thumbsup:


----------



## TRUNKWORKS

AWESOME WORK HOMIE THAT ENGRAVING IS SIK...WHEN YOU STARTING ON THE VERT


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

KAKALAK said:


> Did u get yours in ur name already?


no not yet i need to tho but was going to wait till i get her strted up


----------



## KAKALAK

crucialjp said:


> Nice work it looks real straight :thumbsup:


thanks Jp


----------



## KAKALAK

TRUNKWORKS said:


> AWESOME WORK HOMIE THAT ENGRAVING IS SIK...WHEN YOU STARTING ON THE VERT


thanks bro. Ricardo Naverro from visual images gets all the credit for the engraving and gold. Once I get the caddy street able ill start on the vert. I got some big lifestyle changes coming up so the caddy has to get done ASAP.


----------



## 94Fleetwoodswangin

Looking good. Keep up the great work.


----------



## KAKALAK

thanks bro!


----------



## KAKALAK

On a side note my pass door came in rust free from Texas curtousy of Benny's impala parts! Soon I will have all the parts needed for my 66 even before I have my hands on It. I have a door, trunk lid, and the floors as of now. Also The title came in the mail and I will be going to the DMV hopefully this week.


----------



## IMPALA863

Hit up lastminutecustoms for impala parts too,cool peeps


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

KAKALAK said:


> On a side note my pass door came in rust free from Texas curtousy of Benny's impala parts! Soon I will have all the parts needed for my 66 even before I have my hands on It. I have a door, trunk lid, and the floors as of now. Also The title came in the mail and I will be going to the DMV hopefully this week.


:h5:HELL YEA GOOD SCORE IM BUYING LITTLE PARTS AS WELL,CANT WAIT FOR THAT BACK SEAT THO HOMIE BUT STILL TRYING TO FIND A BENCH OR BUCKETS LOCOL AND EVEN THOSE ARE HARD TO FIND, WELL I FOUND A FEW BUT THEY ARE WEATHERED


----------



## KAKALAK

64 CRAWLING said:


> :h5:HELL YEA GOOD SCORE IM BUYING LITTLE PARTS AS WELL,CANT WAIT FOR THAT BACK SEAT THO HOMIE BUT STILL TRYING TO FIND A BENCH OR BUCKETS LOCOL AND EVEN THOSE ARE HARD TO FIND, WELL I FOUND A FEW BUT THEY ARE WEATHERED


yeah I don't think my front seats will help you. They are weathered plus I think they are a 60/40 split bench and the dude took the Dr seat out and replaced with a seat from another classic car. I'm just not sure but I can ask


----------



## angelisticsola5960

Bump


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

KAKALAK said:


> yeah I don't think my front seats will help you. They are weathered plus I think they are a 60/40 split bench and the dude took the Dr seat out and replaced with a seat from another classic car. I'm just not sure but I can ask


ITS COOL BRO I KNOW ILL BE ABLE TO FIND 1 SOON UP HERE ITS JUST THAT BACK SEAT IS A MUST LET ME KNOW:rimshot:


----------



## KAKALAK

64 CRAWLING said:


> ITS COOL BRO I KNOW ILL BE ABLE TO FIND 1 SOON UP HERE ITS JUST THAT BACK SEAT IS A MUST LET ME KNOW:rimshot:


Text me I think ur number got erased. I got to ask you something


----------



## mrjones_012003

:thumbsup:


----------



## KAKALAK

Back at it


----------



## KAKALAK

Base is on ......


----------



## Groc006

What year seat you looking for? I have an extra 64 bench seat I'm not gonna use. It's not perfect but its not ripped either


----------



## KAKALAK

Groc006 said:


> What year seat you looking for? I have an extra 64 bench seat I'm not gonna use. It's not perfect but its not ripped either


64crawling is looking for the seats. I'm putting my Cadillac seats from the cutlass in my 66. May the impala gods have mercy on me :happysad:


----------



## KAKALAK

2nd coat of clear


----------



## KAKALAK

Aghhh yeah. Next week should be done painting everything except the roof. The roof is getting patterned so I'm not painting it.


----------



## CoupeDTS

Damn I'm gettin excited


----------



## KAKALAK

Welded up the antenna hole at 1:00a  then spread some all metal.


----------



## 79 cutty

Looking good fool!


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

CoupeDTS said:


> Damn I'm gettin excited


:ugh::fool2:


----------



## KAKALAK

Thanks fellas


----------



## KAKALAK

A daytime pic


----------



## bad idea

Looking good homie!


----------



## crucialjp

KAKALAK said:


> A daytime pic



Looking real good homie!


----------



## KAKALAK

Thank-you fam


----------



## 65chevyman

i did same shit


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

the paint came out real tight


----------



## CadillacsFinest

Nice color combo homie! Cant Wait to see the final result.....TTT


----------



## Groc006

KAKALAK said:


> 64crawling is looking for the seats. I'm putting my Cadillac seats from the cutlass in my 66. May the impala gods have mercy on me :happysad:


Gotcha.... And I hope the impala god's do to cuz that's just unholy!! 
Your gonna have to do a few thousand hail Mary's!!


----------



## str8lowriding

KAKALAK said:


> A daytime pic


looking good!!!!:nicoderm:
:thumbsup:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

Groc006 said:


> Gotcha.... And I hope the impala god's do to cuz that's just unholy!!
> Your gonna have to do a few thousand hail Mary's!!


I SEEN CADDY DOUBLE PILLOW TOPS IN A IMPALA WITH THE CHEVY LOGO, IT LOOKED DOPE AS HELL


----------



## KAKALAK

I think my eldorado seats are in good taste. Plus with having close to 1k in them I feel its going to speed my build along and cut costs.


----------



## KAKALAK

CadillacsFinest said:


> Nice color combo homie! Cant Wait to see the final result.....TTT


thanks bro!


----------



## KAKALAK

str8lowriding said:


> looking good!!!!:nicoderm:
> :thumbsup:


What's good bro?! Thanks for stopping in :nicoderm:


----------



## KAKALAK

Wetsanded the pass door and fender. Will wash tomorrow then on Wednesday I will start taping it off. Also started wetsanding the pass quarter panel. That was my worst panel As far as clear coat went. I couldn't get the clear to level out and It ran in a couple places


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

KAKALAK said:


> I think my eldorado seats are in good taste. Plus with having close to 1k in them I feel its going to speed my build along and cut costs.


YUP YOU ARLEADY OHEAD OF THE GAME ON THAT PART


----------



## KAKALAK

64 CRAWLING said:


> YUP YOU ARLEADY OHEAD OF THE GAME ON THAT PART


great minds think alike :nicoderm:


----------



## KAKALAK

Just picked up a battery for the Cadillac last night. I have been waiting on buying one because the batteries usually die and won't hold a charge anymore just because I don't drive the car. But it will be out soon so I said Fk it.


----------



## KAKALAK

Picked up some more paint. I didn't want to chance it if I ran out on Saturday


----------



## azmobn06

:nicoderm:


----------



## KAKALAK

Started taping the pass side up tonight. Plan on wet sanding everything I can until Saturday. Sat morn I plan on painting.


----------



## 94Fleetwoodswangin




----------



## 64 CRAWLING

uffin:


----------



## KAKALAK

3 coats of base and on to clear


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

AHHHHHH:nicoderm:


----------



## Coast 2 Coast

KAKALAK said:


> 3 coats of base and on to clear


Nice


----------



## KAKALAK

Clear coat is done..... ill get pics tomorrow


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

:sprint:


----------



## vouges17

:yes:


----------



## KAKALAK

Wetsanding


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

GETTIN WET:boink:


----------



## crucialjp

Yeah man!:thumbsup:


----------



## KAKALAK

Thanks :happysad:


----------



## wired61

Lookin good!!!


----------



## angelisticsola5960

KAKALAK said:


> Wetsanded the pass door and fender. Will wash tomorrow then on Wednesday I will start taping it off. Also started wetsanding the pass quarter panel. That was my worst panel As far as clear coat went. I couldn't get the clear to level out and It ran in a couple places





KAKALAK said:


> Picked up some more paint. I didn't want to chance it if I ran out on Saturday





KAKALAK said:


> Started taping the pass side up tonight. Plan on wet sanding everything I can until Saturday. Sat morn I plan on painting.





KAKALAK said:


> 3 coats of base and on to clear





KAKALAK said:


> Wetsanding








Keep it up. Looking good... :thumbsup:


----------



## KAKALAK

angelisticsola5960 said:


> Keep it up. Looking good... :thumbsup:


Thanks fam!


----------



## bad idea

Looking good pimp!


----------



## buzzy wuzzy

Reading you guys thread (you,dekay,bad idea and a few others is better than the lowrider mags I steal out my friends car when he buys them) much respect keep up the great work!!!


----------



## TONY MONTANA

buzzy wuzzy said:


> Reading you guys thread (you,dekay,bad idea and a few others is better than the lowrider mags I steal out my friends car when he buys them) much respect keep up the great work!!!


lol u aint lying about tht..i swear its a few builds going on that are more interesting than lrm


----------



## KAKALAK

buzzy wuzzy said:


> Reading you guys thread (you,dekay,bad idea and a few others is better than the lowrider mags I steal out my friends car when he buys them) much respect keep up the great work!!!


Thank you bro. That means a lot man. :happysad:


----------



## azmobn06




----------



## KAKALAK

Needed to get the denali painted from installing the rollpan. Ill have to paint the ground effects but I need more clear coat.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

:drama:


----------



## 83cadcoupe

Looking good!


----------



## KAKALAK

Picking up my 66 Saturday :boink:


----------



## KAKALAK

Still on for Saturday :yes:


----------



## KAKALAK

I'm gonna name it "Sadistic Six"


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

I CANT WAIT EITHER


----------



## KAKALAK

Got it and following it to Tampa :fool2:


----------



## azmobn06

KAKALAK said:


> Got it and following it to Tampa :fool2:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

:sprint:


----------



## KAKALAK

64 CRAWLING said:


> :sprint:


ill upload more pics Monday. Got some pics of the seats also


----------



## bad idea

It's getting there!


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

KAKALAK said:


> ill upload more pics Monday. Got some pics of the seats also


cool cant wait


----------



## KAKALAK

64 CRAWLING said:


> cool cant wait


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

I KNOW YOU DOING SOMETHING TO IT TODAY:ugh:


----------



## KAKALAK

64 CRAWLING said:


> I KNOW YOU DOING SOMETHING TO IT TODAY:ugh:


I wish bro. I'm gonna find a place that will blast this trunk lid and door so I can swap them out. I found a mint Hood for 190. And I'm going to pick up Saturday :naughty:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

nice rack them parts up


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

T T T :thumbsup:


----------



## KAKALAK




----------



## KAKALAK

factory a/c but when they did the motor swap they didnt have the bracket to mount it. I'll have to find one



My Before car show pose :naughty: 


NOS fuel regulator unit



NOS front wheel trims


Extra parts


All sealed up with plastic and then a car cover to keep it from blowing off


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

WOW YOUR POWER RACK STILL WORKED? ALWAYS NICE TO FIND SOME EXTRA GOODIES,THAT BACK SEAT:worship:


----------



## KAKALAK

Yeah it wont go back any further than this though. I think its low on fluid.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

OR IT MITE BE GIVING OUT? IM TRYING TO FIND A PLACE THAT GO THE CYLINDERS/MOTOR FOR THE LOW,I SEEN SOME ON EBAY FOR A GOOD PRICE


----------



## KAKALAK

64 CRAWLING said:


> OR IT MITE BE GIVING OUT? IM TRYING TO FIND A PLACE THAT GO THE CYLINDERS/MOTOR FOR THE LOW,I SEEN SOME ON EBAY FOR A GOOD PRICE


yeah I was thinking of going to the places that sell hydraulic lines and see if they have the seals or can order them for the strokes. Then the pump I'm gonna take it apart and see if its rebuildable. Worse case ill have to buy another one.


----------



## angelisticsola5960

KAKALAK said:


>






:thumbsup:


----------



## IMPALA863

KAKALAK said:


> yeah I was thinking of going to the places that sell hydraulic lines and see if they have the seals or can order them for the strokes. Then the pump I'm gonna take it apart and see if its rebuildable. Worse case ill have to buy another one.


there's a place in Lakeland that usually has everything instock, from hoses,cylinders,slow downs,seals


----------



## KAKALAK

IMPALA863 said:


> there's a place in Lakeland that usually has everything instock, from hoses,cylinders,slow downs,seals


Thanks bro


----------



## IMPALA863

U want the name :dunno:


----------



## KAKALAK

IMPALA863 said:


> U want the name :dunno:


Well I assumed you didn't know lol. Ill look around in Tampa first since I'm here.


----------



## KAKALAK

Hell yeah the rebuild seals for the motor.... 15.00 :boink:
http://www.hydroe.com/Chevrolet-Impala-CONVERTIBLE-TOPS-POWER-WINDOW-PARTS-p-31.html


----------



## IMPALA863

KAKALAK said:


> Hell yeah the rebuild seals for the motor.... 15.00 :boink:
> http://www.hydroe.com/Chevrolet-Impala-CONVERTIBLE-TOPS-POWER-WINDOW-PARTS-p-31.html


they o rings right?


----------



## KAKALAK

IMPALA863 said:


> they o rings right?


I'm assuming they are gear pumps so it might be like what we use for our suspensions :dunno:


----------



## Caballo

KAKALAK said:


> Got it and following it to Tampa :fool2:


I used to live in Tampa. That's a beautiful city, that I miss a lot.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

YO YOU GET MY TEXT YESTERDAY?


----------



## KAKALAK

64 CRAWLING said:


> YO YOU GET MY TEXT YESTERDAY?


Nah I didn't :dunno:


----------



## KAKALAK

Caballo said:


> I used to live in Tampa. That's a beautiful city, that I miss a lot.


yeah its pretty!


----------



## CoupeDTS

KAKALAK said:


> factory a/c but when they did the motor swap they didnt have the bracket to mount it. I'll have to find one
> 
> 
> 
> My Before car show pose :naughty:
> 
> 
> NOS fuel regulator unit
> 
> 
> 
> NOS front wheel trims
> 
> 
> Extra parts
> 
> 
> All sealed up with plastic and then a car cover to keep it from blowing off


:thumbsup: :thumbsup:

lol thats the pose


----------



## azmobn06




----------



## TRUNKWORKS

THAT CAR IS SOLID... I NEED TO GET ME A VERT


----------



## HARDLUCK88

i dig the see thru rag top, should b a sho stopper :thumbsup:


----------



## KAKALAK

HARDLUCK88 said:


> i dig the see thru rag top, should b a sho stopper :thumbsup:


don't let the secret out ....ninjas are gonna be hating :run:


----------



## KAKALAK

Man I picked up this mint Hood today. Dude was trying to buy a Hood scoop for his 66 and sold me this Hood for the price of the Hood scoop @190. ..... this Hood is like in pristine condition  :boink:


----------



## KAKALAK

TRUNKWORKS said:


> THAT CAR IS SOLID... I NEED TO GET ME A VERT


I'm glad the 65 hard top deal deal fell through cause then I found this one :naughty: I got almost all the mint and new parts I need to get it going


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

tight hood


----------



## HARDLUCK88

what was the factory color/ top color combo?


----------



## KAKALAK

HARDLUCK88 said:


> what was the factory color/ top color combo?


yellow paint ... black top.... black guts.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

THATS SOUNDS LIKE A GOOD OG COLOR COMBO


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG

Nice rag, what color you doing it?


----------



## KAKALAK

S.E.R. 61 RAG said:


> Nice rag, what color you doing it?


peanutbutter and black interior because I already have seats for it. Burnt orange color for the paint


----------



## caddy4yaass

Nice


----------



## Schidek

KAKALAK said:


> Man I picked up this mint Hood today. Dude was trying to buy a Hood scoop for his 66 and sold me this Hood for the price of the Hood scoop @190. ..... this Hood is like in pristine condition  :boink:


Looking good!:thumbsup:


----------



## Blocky77

:inout:


----------



## KAKALAK

Got bored and decided to paint the engine plastics on the denali


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

Waddup Kak! you have any more of them 2 chrome strips for the top of the Brougham door panel? I lost the ones you sold me last year. FML. LMK.


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

I tried to PM you but its full.


----------



## azmobn06

:nicoderm:


----------



## KAKALAK

Removed my bench seat and will have to fabricate mounts for the inside track on the 90's


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

wow i always thought it would have worked with no mods


----------



## KAKALAK

64 CRAWLING said:


> wow i always thought it would have worked with no mods


yeah my Cutty was the same way. I had to add center mounts but got the seats to fold thanks for starting me on the idea :h5:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

LOOKING REAL GOOD,GLADE I COULD HELPED YOU BRO


----------



## KAKALAK

:h5:


----------



## 83cadcoupe

How do you make the 90 seats fold ?pull a pin out?


----------



## KAKALAK

83cadcoupe said:


> How do you make the 90 seats fold ?pull a pin out?


no pin bro. U have to swap the hinges from the 80's bench seat and install on the 90's. I'm gonna make a how to thread in the interiors thread


----------



## 83cadcoupe

KAKALAK said:


> no pin bro. U have to swap the hinges from the 80's bench seat and install on the 90's. I'm gonna make a how to thread in the interiors thread


alright thx bro!


----------



## azmobn06




----------



## KAKALAK

Putting her back together to drive. Still waiting on parts but she's getting restless in storage


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

:h5:


----------



## CoupeDTS

cmon thats no update pic :cheesy: Gotta have her out in the sun


----------



## KAKALAK

Its a bitch to get it back in without having a person guiding me close to the wall so I can open the Dr door.


----------



## CoupeDTS

LED side markers?


----------



## singlepumphopper




----------



## KAKALAK

CoupeDTS said:


> LED side markers?


yes sir


----------



## KAKALAK

Like I said some parts are still out getting work done on them so I can only put it together so much


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

lookin good brotha!




KAKALAK said:


> Like I said some parts are still out getting work done on them so I can only put it together so much


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

CLEAN


----------



## mrjones_012003

:thumbsup:


----------



## crucialjp

Nice work Kak, I like the LED's.


----------



## azmobn06




----------



## azmobn06

Can you point me in the right direction? I'll probably need the rear fillers...know where?

Thanks


----------



## KAKALAK

azmobn06 said:


> Can you point me in the right direction? I'll probably need the rear fillers...know where?
> 
> Thanks


I don't have any leads as of now


----------



## dj kurse 1

azmobn06 said:


> Can you point me in the right direction? I'll probably need the rear fillers...know where?
> 
> Thanks


I only have one, believe its the passenger side has hole for trim came off a fleetwood brougham. Pm me if interested.


----------



## Kadillac G

Kak, I need you to call me. I reset my phone and lost all my contacts


----------



## KAKALAK

Uploader aint working


----------



## Coast 2 Coast

Oh shit I thought u had gotten rid of this one when u got the vert


----------



## KAKALAK

Coast 2 Coast said:


> Oh shit I thought u had gotten rid of this one when u got the vert


Nah man. I'm gonna stick it through with the lac and the vert


----------



## Coast 2 Coast

Good deal homie


----------



## bad idea

KAKALAK said:


> Uploader aint working


Hawt Shit!


----------



## KAKALAK

Coast 2 Coast said:


> Good deal homie


I hope everything is good for yah


----------



## Coast 2 Coast

Things haven't been better in years brotha.....


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

KAKALAK said:


> Uploader aint working


LOOKS LIKE ALL IS NEEDED IS THE TRIM BACK ON AND YOU READY!


----------



## KAKALAK

64 CRAWLING said:


> LOOKS LIKE ALL IS NEEDED IS THE TRIM BACK ON AND YOU READY!


yessirrrrr


----------



## LOVEDEMCADDYS

KAKALAK said:


> Uploader aint working


wow bro i can't wait till mine is this close looking good homie...:thumbsup:


----------



## crucialjp

It's looking good homie!


----------



## KAKALAK

thanks bro


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

KAKALAK said:


> Nah man. I'm gonna stick it through with the lac and the vert


----------



## KAKALAK

ttt for new work on the lac


----------



## IMPALA863

Pics or it aint true


----------



## KAKALAK

Lol ...after this weekend I will have more stuff to do before it's noticeably different than last time


----------



## Mr Gee

Where's your Vert?


----------



## IMPALA863

x2 on vert


----------



## KAKALAK

Right here with floors out


----------



## crucialjp

One day I will have a vert. In the meantime do work big homie.


----------



## KAKALAK




----------



## KAKALAK

crucialjp said:


> One day I will have a vert. In the meantime do work big homie.


Thanks man.... Yup the verts is where its at!


----------



## crucialjp

KAKALAK said:


> View attachment 1502193


That's what I'm talking about there. You've come along way from the old Cutty 10 years ago Homie and you're an inspiration for me to keep reaching for the next level!


----------



## KAKALAK

crucialjp said:


> That's what I'm talking about there. You've come along way from the old Cutty 10 years ago Homie and you're an inspiration for me to keep reaching for the next level!


thank you bro.... :h5:


----------



## KAKALAK

bump!


----------



## TRUNKWORKS

That lac sick


----------



## KAKALAK

TRUNKWORKS said:


> That lac sick


thank you... its okay for a street car :happysad:


----------



## MIJO65

Junk


----------



## MIJO65

Ttt


----------



## MAAANDO

Wassup you white muthafucka!


----------



## Kadillac G

This car is never getting finished :uh:


----------



## KAKALAK

no mames!! :uh:


----------



## cashmoneyspeed

Is the cadi done yet?


----------



## IMPALA863

I heard he scared of them Flawda skreets :drama:


----------



## treyimpala

Dammmm carnal cadi looking real good...... U need to get with me bratha..


----------



## KAKALAK

Its coming together... Getting it done for Miami show April 23


----------



## BIG CEELOS

:thumbsup: Great build..


----------



## KAKALAK

Trying to post current pics but having trouble getting right pics


----------



## KAKALAK

Tailight assemblies were chromed awhile back but had to be rechromed. Serious on here two toned them and 61bubble did the chrome. PureXTC cast the one off badges like a boss!


----------



## KAKALAK

Couple more pics


----------



## KAKALAK

Kept getting gaffed off on getting my roof patterned
So i sprayed it same white but with ice gold pearl and gold miniflake. Still needs cut and buff but it will do for now


----------



## KAKALAK

Pics of complete pumps soon


----------

